# مجموعة رسائل الى كل مسلم .... بقلم فيبى عبد المسيح . ناهد متولى سابقا



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

المسيحية التى عرفتها 



                                   فيبى عبد المسيح ...  ناهد متولى سابقاً



سألونى : هل تشعرين إنك إتخذت القرار الصواب عند إعتناقك المسيحية ؟

أجبت :

حفظت وناديت الأسماء الحسنى واحداً بعد واحداً لعلى أصل إلى إسم الله الأعظم , وبعد لقائى بالمسيح وعندما قرأت الإنجيل ذاب قلبى حباً ووجدت ما أبحث عنه 0

منذ لقائى مع المسيح حتى اليوم كلما ذهبت إلى إجتماع أو لقاء مع بعض الأحباء فى المسيح يتردد على مسامعى أسئلة و وصدقنى عزيزى القارئ إذا قلت أن هذه الأسئلة  تكرر عشرات المرات أو أكثر والأسئلة هى :-

هل تشعرين أنك إتخذتى القرار الصواب عند إعتناقك المسيحية ؟ 

هل أنت سعيدة مع المسيح ؟

ألم تشعرى لحظة بالندم ؟

وكان جوابى دائماً أشكر الله أننى أشعر بكل إرتياح وسعادة , لقد كان لقائى مع المسيح أروع من أن يوصف بكلمات , لقد إستولى الحبيب على قلبى ومشاعرى , ولكننى أشعر بالندم على ما فات من عمرى وانا بعيدة عنه .. عن ملك الملوك , واليوم أريد أن أجيب بطريقة أخرى بعيدة عن المشاعر ألا وهى .. العقل 0

فى عقيدتى القديمة .. لله تسعة وتسعون إسم , والله هو المائة وكنت أعلم من والدى - أنه منْ حفظ هذه الأسماء دخل الجنة , وأنه يوجد بين هذه الأسماء " إسم الله الأعظم " وهو مخفى لا يعرفه أحد , ولا يتوصل إليه إلا منْ وصل إلى درجة عالية من التصوف والإيمان , وهذا الإسم عظيم لدرجة أنه إذا نادى به من توصل إليه فى الدعاء نال كل ما يطلب 0

قضيت ليالى طويلة أحفظ هذه الأسماء حتى حفظتها عن ظهر قلب  وناديت الله بكل إسم على حده , لعلى أصل إلى إسم الله الأعظم  0

لكن بعد لقائى بالحبيب وبعد أن بدأت أقرأ فى الإنجيل ذاب قلبى حباً , لقد وجدت أبحث عنه ! إنه ليس مخفى عن أحد , بل على العكس أن رب المجد أعطاه لكل محبى إسمه مجاناً بدون عناء 0

فى إنجبل معلمنا يوحنا الرسول : " الحق الحق أقول لكم من يؤمن بى فالأعمال التى أنا أعملها هو أيضاً يعملها ويعمل أعظم منها لأنى ماض إلى أبى , ومهما سألتم بإسمى فذلك أفعله " ( يوحنا 14: 12) 

وفى إنجيل معلمنا مرقس الرسول : " وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين يخرجون الشياطين بإسمى ويتكلمون بألسنه جديدة , يحملون حيات وإن شربوا شيئاً مميتاً لا يضرهم ويضعون أيديهم على المرضى فيبرأون "    ( مرقس 16: 17- 18) 

وفى أعمال الرسل فى معجزة شفاء الرجل الأعرج من بطن أمه يقول الكتاب : " فقال بطرس : ليس لى ذهب ولا فضة ولكن الذى لى فإياه أعطيك بإسم يسوع المسيح الناصرى قم وإمشى وأمسكه بيده اليمنى وأقامه , ففى الحال تشددت رجلاه وكعباه فوثب ووقف وصار يمشى ودخل معهما إلى الهيكل وهو يمشى ويطفر ويسبح الله " (أعمال 3) 

 لقد أعطانا ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح إسمه المبارك العظيم لنسأل ونطلب بكل ثقة .. وننال بالإيمان .. هل يوجد حب أعظم من هذا الحب ؟ إن الحبيب يريد أن نصل بأقصر الطرق إلى الله ولكن بالإيمان 0

صدقنى عزيزى القارئ .. لم اعرف الحب إلا بعد لقائى مع المسيح .. ولم أشعر بالسلام إلا فى حضنه 0


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

ماذا تفعل لمسة المسيح ؟



اللمسة الأولى

هى لرجل مجنون به روح نجس كان يسكن فى القبور ويقول معلمنا مرقس البشير " ولم يقدر أحد أن يربطه ولا بسلاسل لأنه قد رُبط كثيراً بقيود وسلاسل فقطع السلاسل وكسر القيود ولم يقدر أحد ان يذللـه وكان دائماً ليلاً ونهاراً فى الجبال وفى القبور يصيح ويجرح نفسه بالحجارة " 

هكذا كان حال المجنون – ولكن بعد لمس السيد المسيح وخروج الشياطين منه ودخولها فى قطيع الخنازير , وغرق القطيع كله فى البحر وكيف هرب رعاة الخنازير إلى المدينة والضياع وأخبروا الجميع بكل ما حدث وجاءوا إلى يسوع , فوجدوا المجنون جالساً ولابساً وعاقلاً عند قدمى السيد المسيح يقول الكتاب : " فخافوا وطلبوا من يسوع أن يمضى من تخومهم "

العقلاء خافوا من لمسة السيد المسيح والمجنون بعد لمسة السيد المسيح طلب منه أن يتبعه – ولكن السيد المسيح يطلب منه مهمة عظيمة حيث قال له : " إذهب إلى بيتك وإلى أهلك وإخبرهم بكم صنع الرب بك ورحمك .. فمضى وإبتدأ ينادى فى العشر المدن كم صنع به يسوع فتعجب الجميع " .



اللمسة الثانية

إمرأة تنزف دم منذ إثنتى عشرة سنة ويقول معلمنا مرقس البشير " وقد تألمت كثيراً من اطباء كثيرين وأنفقت كل ما عندها ولم تنفع شيئاً بل صارت إلى حال أردا "

هكذا كان حال المرأه ولكنها عندما سمعت عن يسوع عرفت من هو ويقول الكتاب " لأنها قالت إن مسست ولوثيابه شفيت " وجاءت فى الجمع من وراءه ومست ثوبه وبالطبع فى الحال , جف ينبوع دمها لأنها لمست السيد المسيح 0



اللمسة الثالثة

كانت إبنه يايرس طفله فى الثانية عشرة من عمرها .. بكى وولول عليها الكثيرين عندما ماتت ولكن طلب والدها من السيد المسيح فى إيمان وإصرار قائلاً : " إبنتى الصغيرة على آخر نسمة ليتك تأتى وتضع يدك عليها لتشفى فتحيا " ورغم ان الجموع قالوا : أن الصغيرة قد ماتت إلا أن يسوع قال : " لا تخف آمن فقط " وامسك بيد الصبية وقال لها : " يا صبية لك اقول قومى" فقامت الصبية فى الحال 0

لمسة السيد المسيح أعادتها إلى الحياة بعد ان ماتت وفارقت الحياة ..

 لمسات السيد المسيح كثيرة جداً ومتنوعة .. كل منها له معنى وفائدة لنا ..

وأنت ياعزيزى القارئ – هل إقتربت إلى الحبيب ليلمسك لمسة خاصة بك لك فيها شفاء من مرض أو عودة إلى حياة مع الحبيب 0

 إن السيد المسيح ينادى عليك قائلاً : تعالوا إلى يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الأحمال وانا اريحكم .. إحملوا نيرى عليكم .. وتعلموا منى لأنى وديع ومتواضع القلب فتجدوا راحة لأنفوسكم – لأن نيرى هين وحملى خفيف ( متى 11) 0

هيا بنا جميعاً إلى الحبيب إلى من فدانا بدمه الغالى الثمين لننال منه لمسة فيها راحة وسرم قبل أن يأتى مع السحاب ..

" هانذا واقف على الباب واقرع إن سمع أحد صوتى وفتح الباب أدخل وأتعشى معه وهو معى " ( رؤيا 3: 20)


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

الحــب الــعـجـيـب



أولاً : هكذا أحب ربنا العالم



لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل إبنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحيوه البدية , لأنه لم يرسل الله إبنه ليدين العالم بل ليخلص العالم ( يوحنا 3: 16- 17) 

بالحب الذى أحبه الله للعالم بذل إبنه المحبوب ليخلص العالم  وبالحب أيضاً قدم المسيح حياته فداء عنا ويوضح لنا السيد المسيح مقدار حبه لنا فى إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا البشير : " الذى عنده وصاياى ويحفظها فهو الذى يحبنى , والذى يحبنى يحبه أبى وأنا أحبه وأظهر له ذاتى " ( يوحنا 14: 21)

بالحب يعلن السيد المسيح ذاته لنا ويضيف قائلاً فى يوحنا : إن أحبنى أحد يحفظ كلامى ويحبه ابى وإليه نأتى وعنده نصنع منزلاً " ( يوحنا 14: 23)

بالفعل لن نفهم ولن نصل إلى مستوى هذه المحبة , ولكن بالحب بالقلب المنفتح تستطيع أن تصل , لأنه هكذا نكون قد وصلنا إلى عمق محبة المسيح لنا , إذ ملأ حب المسيح قلوبنا , وحب المسيح ليس كلام , ولكنه مثل النور القوى لا يستطيع احد أن يخفيه , يكون ظاهر ومضئ فى كل تصرفاتنا وأعمالنا  ويضيف السيد المسيح قائلاً : "كما أحبنى الآب كذلك أحببتكم أنا , إثيتوا فى محبتى " ( يوحنا 15 : 7)

 ويعطينا السيد المسيح وصية هامة : " هذه وصيتى أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضاً كما أحببتكم " ( يوحنا 15: 12) 

بهذه الوصية نكون فعلاً تلاميذ السيد المسيح إن أحببنا بعضنا البعض لأنه قال : " قد سميتكم أحباء " والأحباء يربطهم رباط المحبة بالمحبوب وببعضهم البعض 0

 والآن عزيزى القارئ .. ليسأل كل منا نفسه ..  أين أنتِ يا نفسى من هذا الحب العظيم ؟ هل أحببت المسيح بالقدر الكافى ؟ هل تحبْ كل الناس كل الناس كما أمرك المحبوب ؟ .. أم أنك تحب الذى يحبك فقط !

قد قال السيد المسيح فى إنجيل معلمنا لوقا الرسول : " وإن أحببتم الذين يحبونكم فأى فضل لكم فإن الخطاة أيضاً يحبون الذين يحبونكم " أحبوا أعدائكم " ( لوقا 6: 33)

هل تحبين يا نفسى أعدائك ؟ ... إذا كان هناك من لا تقوى على محبته فتكونى يا نفسى لا زلت بعيده جداً عن محبة المسيح , ولم يملآ قلبك حب المحبوب وكما كتب معلمنا يوحنا الحبيب : " نحن نعلم أننا إنتقلنا من الموت إلى الحياة لأننا نحب الآخرين من لا يحب أخاه يبق فى الموت كل من يبغض أخاه يبق فى الموت كل من يبغض أخاه فهو قاتل نفس وأنتم تعلمون أن كل قاتل نفس ليس له حياة أبدية ثابته فيه " ( 1 يوحنا 3: 14) 



ثانياً: الذى عنده وصاياى ويحفظها هو الذى يحبنى



1- مع التلميذ الذى كان يسوع يحبه



عزيزى القارئ .. 

إن حب المسيح لنا اعظم وأكبر من أن نكتب عنه ومهما حاولنا وصف هذا الحب العجيب فسنجد أنفسنا عاجزين ولن نجد الكلمات المناسبة التى تستطيع أن تفى بالغرض ولذلك وجد أن افضل طريقة للكتابة عن هذا الحب العجيب وكيفية التمتع به هى أن نجول معاً فى الكتاب المقدس وان نعيش مع من إختبر حب المسيح وتمتع به – ولا بد عزيزى القارئ أنك توافقنى عندما أقف عند يوحنا الرسول أى يوحنا الحبيب الذى قال عنه الكتاب " التلميذ الذى كان يسوع يحبه " .. وكيف لا .. وهو الوحيد الذى كان يتكئ فى حضن يسوع المكان الذى فيه الراحة .. السلام .. الأمن .. وسمع دقات قلب المسيح التى تفيض بكل محبة وحنان 0

والسؤال .. وهل كان يسوع يحب يوحنا فقط ؟ .. بالطبع لا .. كان يحب الجميع ولكن يوحنا الحبيب كان أول من إختبر هذا الحب العظيم  الذى لا حدود له , وتمتع به كل الإستمتاع فى حضن المسيح الحبيب ومن أجل هذا الحب كان يوحنا الحبيب هو التلميذ الوحيد الذى تبع يسوع إلى الصليب ووقف بجوار الصليب وشاهد آلام المسيح على الصليب وأيضاً هو أول من جاء إلى القبر بعد قيامة السيد المسيح يقول الكتاب فى يوحنا " فخرج بطرس والتلميذ الآخر واتيا إلى القبر وكان الإثنان يركضان معاً فسبق التلميذ الاخر وجاء أولاً إلى القبر ( يوحنا 20: 3-4) 0

ونجد أيضاً التلميذ الذى يحبه يسوع واقفاً إلى جوار الصليب مع القديسة العذراء مريم يقول الكتاب فى يوحنا " فلما رأى يسوع أمه والتلميذ الذى كان يحبه واقفاً قال يا إمرأه هوذا إبنك ثم قال للتلميذ هوذا أمك , ومن تلك الساعة أخذها التلميذ إلى خاصته " ( يوحنا 19: 26- 27) 0

لو لم يكن يوحنا الحبيب يعرف جيداً كم أحبه يسوع حتى الصليب وأى شرف وإمتياز حصل عليه أن تكون أم يسوع أماً له وهو إبن لها وأن الرب يسوع المسيح هو الذى أوصى بذلك 0

يوحنا الحبيب هو أصغر التلاميذ سناً إلا أنه هو الذى عرف الرب يسوع بعد قيامته على بحيرة طبرية حيث يقول الكتاب فى يوحنا " فقال ذلك التلميذ الذى كان يسوع يحبه لبطرس هو الرب " ( يوحنا 21:7) 

كيف لا يعرف من أحبه وإتكأ فى حضنه ! 

يوحنا الحبيب الوحيد الذى كتب فى يوحنا " بكى يسوع " ( يوحنا 11: 35) 

رب المجد يبكى .. أيه محبة هذه التى تجعل الرب يبكى وهذا التلميذ الذى ألهبته دموع الحبيب ولم ينساها وإنفرد بتدوينها كما إنفرد بتدوين صلاة يسوع فى يوحنا 17 .. الصلاة التى تفيض حباً لا يخطر على بال أحد .. حب يفوق كل عقل وخيال 0

عزيزى القارئ .. إن المسيح يحبك هذه حقيقة مؤكدة  

والسؤال – هل تتمتع بهذا الحب العجيب ؟ 

تعال معى نقترب إلى الحبيب لننعم بحبه الذى يفوق كل حب وتتكأ فى حضن يسوع .. إن حضنه واسع يسع كل البشرية , وكل واحد منا يقول بثقة " أنا الذى يسوع يحبه ومات من أجله وصلى أن أكون فيه وهو فى " 



2- مع شاول الطرسوسى الذى دعى بولس الرسول



أسمح يا عزيزى القارئ أن نكمل مسيرتنا مع من إختبر حب السيد المسيح وذلك من الكتاب المقدس وأعتقد يا عزيزى القارئ أن شخصية بولس الرسول الذى دعى شاول الطرسوسى أعظم مثل لمن إختبر حب المسيح وقدم حياته وكل ما يملك لهذا الحب العجيب . 

جميعنا يعلم من هو شاول ففى سفر أعمال الرسل " أما شاول فكان لم يزل ينفث تهديداً وقتلاُ على تلاميذ الرب . فتقدم إلى رئيس الكهنة وطلب منه رسائل إلى دمشق إلى الجماعات حتى إذا وجد إناساً من الطريق رجالاٌ أو نساء يسوقهم موثقين إلى أورشليم " ( أعمال 9:1)  

هكذا كان شاول إلى أن إلتقى برب المجد فى الطريق إلى دمشق فكيف إذاُ عاتبه الرب على ما فعله ؟ عاتبه بكلمات لمست قلب شاول ليصبح بعد هذا اللقاء بولس الرسول لأنه عرف حب رب المجد له رغم قتله لتلاميذ الرب والشرور الكثيرة التى فعلها ويقول الرب عنه إلى حنانيا فى رؤيا : " هذا إناء مختار ليحمل إسمى أمام أمم وملوك وبنى إسرائيل لأنى سأريه كم ينبغى أن يتألم من أجل إسمى " ( أعمال 9: 15- 16) 

ونرى فى سفر أعمال الرسل ما قام به بولس الرسول من أجل إسم المسيح ورحلاته الكثيرة لنشر كلمة الرب وما تعرض له من عذاب وآلام من أجل المهمة العظيمة التى كلفه بها الرب . 

 وعندما نقرأ رسائل بولس الرسول نجد فيها الحب كل الحب للسيد المسيح فى رسالته إلى أهل أفسس : " إذ سبق فعيننا للتبنى بيسوع المسيح نفسه حسب مسرة مشيئته لمدح مجد نعمته التى أنعم بها علينا فى المحبوب " ( أفسس 1: 5-6) 

لقب المسيح بالمحبوب ياله من لقب فيه ملئ الحب وفى رسالته إلى أهل رومية قال : " من سيفصلنى عن محبة المسيح أشدة أم ضيق أم إضطهاد أم جوع أم عرى أم خطر أم سيف كما هو مكتوب من أجلك نمات كل النهار قد حسبنا مثل غنم للذبح " ( رومية 8: 35-36) 

هل سمعت أو رأيت يا عزيزى القارئ عن حب مثل هذا الحب  لقد عرف بولس الرسول محبة المسيح لنا ولذلك أحب المسيح واوصل لنا هذا الحب العظيم فى رسائله .

وفى رسالته إلى أفسس قال : " ليحل المسيح بالإيمان فى قلوبكم وأنتم متأصلون ومتأسسون فى المحبة حتى تستطيعون أن تدركوا مع جميع القديسين ما هو العرض الطول والعمق والعلو وتعرفوا محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة لكى تمتلئوا إلى كل ملئ الله " ( أفسس 3: 17- 19) 

لن أجد الكلمات المناسبة لكى أكتب تعليق على ما كتبه بولس الرسول عن محبة المسيح ولكنى سوف أرنم للرب إلهى:

 أحببتنى قبل الزمان بزمان            أحببتنى وحبك عجيب ليس كإنسان 

علمنى أن أحبك وأعيش العمر لحبك فى جرحك أحتمى وعند قدميك أرتمى فأنت هو الله محبتى



3- بطرس الرسول الذى كان إسمه سمعان بن يونا



فى إنجيل معلمنا متى البشير " وإذا كان يسوع ماشياً عند البحر أبصر أخوين سمعان الذى يقال له بطرس واندراوس أخاه يلقيان شبكة فى البحر فإنهما كانا صيادين , فقال لهما هلما ورائى فأجعلكما صيادى الناس , فللوقت تركا الشباك وتبعاه " ( متى 18: 20) 

هكذا كان لقاء رب المجد مع بطرس الرسول العظيم الذى لم يفكر لحظة ولم يسأل – أين سنذهب ؟ .. كيف ؟ .. أو .. ! يقول الكتاب تركا الشباك وتبعاه , لأنه عرف منذ أن دعى من اللحظة الأولى , من هو يسوع المحب الذى لا يقاوم . 

وأيضاً فى إنجيل معلمنا متى البشير " قال لهم يسوع وأنتم من تقولون أنى انا ؟ فأجاب سمعان بطرس وقال : أنت هو المسيح إبن الله الحى , فأجاب يسوع وقال له : طوبى لك يا سمعان إبن يونا إن لحما ودماً لم يعلن لك لكن ابى الذى فى السموات وأنا أقول لك أيضاً أنت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة أبنى كنيستى وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها  " 

 ونحن جميعا إن بطرس فى لحظة ضعف بشرى قبل حلول عطية الروح القدس أنكر المسيح ثلاث مرات لكنه ندم وبكى بكاءاً مراً , وبعد صلب رب المجد وقيامته يقول الكتاب أظهر يسوع نفسه لتلاميذه وتغدوا معاً ثم يسأل الحبيب كما جاء فى إنجبل معلمنا يوحنا البشير " فبعد ما تغدوا قال يسوع لسمعان بطرس يا سمعان بي يونا أتحبنى أكثر من هؤلاء قال له : نعم يارب أنت تعلم أنى أحبك , قال له : " أرع خرافى " قال له أيضاً ثانية يا سمعان بن يونا أتحبنى , فحزن بطرس لأنه قال له ثالة أتحبنى فقال له يا رب أنت تعلم كل شئ , أنت تعرف أنى أحبك قال له :

" أرع غنمى " ( يوحنا 21: 15- 18)

لقد إختار الرب بطرس الرسول لمهمة عظيمة , وكان لابد ان يعاتبه عن ما صدر منه , وكان حديثه يحمل الحب والتذكير والعتاب معاً , أعاد على مسامعه ثلاث مرات المهمة التى كلفه بها " إرع غنمى " 

هذا هو مسيحنا دائماً لطيف المحادثة , صلباً , شديداً , إذا ما رأى ما يستحق اللوم , لا يصيح , ولا يتكلم إلا قليلاً , متواضع , محب 0

وبعد حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ فى يوم الخمسين يقول الكتاب المقدس فى سفر أعمال الرسل وقف بطرس وهو ممتلئ من الروح القدس وتكلم عن الحبيب وشرح لهم ويؤكد أنه هو المسيح , فينضم فى ذلك اليوم ثلاث الآف , وفى اليوم التالى يتكلم بنفس القوة ويصبح عدد الرجال خمسة الآف , ويؤيد الرب رسوله بآيات وعجائب مثل إقامة الأعرج من بطن أمه فمشى , وإقامة طابيثا أى غزالة من الأموات وغيرها من الآيات والعجائب وإستشهد بطرس مصلوب منكس الرأس لأنه عرف حب المسيح وتمتع بهذا الحب العجيب وتأكد أنه حب أثمن من الحياة 0



4- مع دموع المــرأة الخـــاطـئـة



كتب معلمنا لوقا البشير ( لوقا 7)عن لقاء رب المجد مع المرأة الخاطئة يقول " وسأله واحد من الفريسيين أن ياكل معه فدخل بيت الفريسى وإتكأ  وإذا إمرأة فى المدينة كانت خاطئة إذ علمت أنه متكئ فى بيت الفريسى جائت بقارورة طيب ووقفت عند قدمية من ورائه باكية وإبتدأت تبل قدميه بالدموع وكانت تمسحهما بشعر رأسها وتقبل قدميه وتدهنهما بالطيب "

ياله من لقاء رائع يتجلى فيه الحب بصورة جميلة تفوق كل عقل وخيال , منذ علمت المرأة بوجود السيد المسيح أسلمته قلبها وحياتها وإندفعت تجرى إليه ويقول الكتاب أنها وقفت عند قدميه من ورائه باكية  لم تحتمل أن تقف امامه وجهاً لوجه وتواجه السيد وهى تحمل خطيتها , فوقفت من ورائه باكية نادمة تائبة تطلب المغفرة , لذلك تركها تلمسة وتغسل قدميه الكريمة بدموعها , لأنها دموع طاهرة نقية , دموع التوبة , وتمسح قدمية بشعر رأسها , وبذلك تكون قد وضعت أعلى أعلى جزء من جسدها عند قدمى السيد المسيح , ولم تكتفى بذلك بل دهنت بالطيب قدميه وقبل ذلك قبلتهما , لقد فعلت هذه المرأة كل شئ دون أن تنطق بكلمة واحدة , إعترفت بخطيتها وندمت عليها وقدمت توبة أكيدة , أسعدت قلب الحبيب الرقيق فقبل توبتها وأعطاها هذه البركة العظيمة . 

ولكن الفريسى لم يفهم ذلك لم يعجبه ما حدث , ويعلم الرب ما يدور داخل الفريسى ويخاطبه بمثل لكى يرتقى إلى ما حدث " مثل المديونان " على الواحد خمسمائة دينار وعلى الآخر خمسون ولم يكن لهما ما يوفيان وسامحهما صاحب الدين ثم يسأله الرب أيهما يكون أكثر حباً لصاحب الدين فأجاب الفريسى قائلاً : " الذى سامحه بالأكثر"0

ويشرح الرب للفريسى الفرق بين لقاءه له وبين لقاء المرأة التى كانت خاطئة وكيف غسلت قدميه بالدموع ومسحتهما بشعر رأسها وقبلت قدميه ودهنتهما بالطيب , والفريسى لم يعط ماء لقدمى السيد ولم يقبله ولم يدهن رأسه بزيت ثم يلتفت إلى المرأة التى كانت خاطئة ويؤكد لها أن خطاياها الكثيرة قد غفرت لأنها أحبت كثيراً ويقول لها :  "إيمانك خلصك إذهبى بسلام " 

عزيزى القارئ .. هذا هو مسيحنا طيب رقيق محب يحب كل من يقبل إليه مهما كانت خطيته كبيرة ويقول : " من يقبل إلى لا أخرجه خارجاً " يحب دموع التوبة والندم على الخطية هيا بنا قبل فوات الفرصة نقدم دموعنا علامة على الندم والتوبة والرجوع إلى حضن الحبيب 0   



5- السيد المسيح يقول لسيدة سامرية : إعطينى لأشرب .. 



" إعطينى لأشرب " هكذا بدا السيد المسيح حديثه مع المرأة السامرية , بدأ الحديث بكل رقة , لأنه هو هكذا دائماً لا يقتحم حياة أحد مرةٌ واحدة , ولكنه يقرع على الباب أولاً , وبهذه الطريقة أوصى تلاميذة عندما أرسلهم للكرازة قائلاً : " وأيه مدينة أو قرية دخلتموها فإفحصوا من فيها مستحق وأقيموا هناك حتى تخرجوا , وحين تدخلون البيت سلموا عليه فإن كان البيت مستحقاً فليأت سلامكم عليه ولكن إن لم يكن مستحقاً فليرجع سلامكم إليكم ومن لا يقبلكم ولا يسمع كلامكم فأخرجوا خارجاً من ذلك البيت أو من تلك المدينة وأنفضوا غبار أرجلكم " ( متى 10: 11-14)

" أعطينى لأشرب " .. إلى هذه الدرجة يتواضع ملك الملوك لكى يصل إلى المرأه سامرية , وهو يعلم جيداً أنها مرأه تعيش فى الخطية ولكنه كاشف القلوب وعالم كل شئ يعرف انها سوف تترك الخطية وتتبعه) .

تتعجب المرأة من طلبه لأنه يهودى وهى سامرية ثم يقدم لها نفسه بطريقة تتناسب مع فكرها قائلاً :" لو كنت تعلمين عطية الله ومنْ هو الذى يقول لك إعطينى لأشرب لطلبت أنت منه فأعطاك ماء حيا ً" ( يوحنا 4)

  وبهذه الكلمات يلمس الرب قلب المرأة السامرية وتفتح قلبها ولكن عقلها ما زال أرضى وترد عليه:  يا سيد لا دلو لك والبئر عميقة فمن أين لك الماء الحى ؟ " .

يعلم السيد المسيح انها منحت قلبها , أصبحت مستعدة أن تتقبل منه فيرتقى بها خطوة أخرى قائلاً : " كل من يشرب من هذا الماء الذى أعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع إلى حياة ابدية " وهنا تسلم المرأة السامرية قلبها بالكامل وعقلها وتجيب " يا سيد أعطنى من هذا الماء لكى لا أعطش ولا آتى هنا لأستقى " .. ويختبرها السيد المسيح ويـتأكد من صدقها عندما يسألها عن زوجها وتجيبه ولم تخفى خطيتها ويقول لها : " هذا قلت بالصدق " وفى تلك اللحظة تعلم المرأة أنه يعلم عنها كل شئ وتشهد له قائلة : " أرى أنك نبى "وتسلم حياتها للسيد .. وتسأل عن السجود لك ؟ وكيف ؟ واين يكون ؟ ويرد عليها السيد المسيح قائلاً : " أنتم تسجدون لما لستم تعلمون  أما نحن فنسجد لما نعلم لأن الخلاص هو من عند اليهود  ولكن تأتى ساعة وهى الآن حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للآب بالروح والحق لأن الآب طالب مثل هؤلاء الساجدين له , الله روح والذين يسجدوا له بالروح والحق ينبغى أن يسجدوا " 

 وبهذه الكلمات يصل السيد المسيح بالمرأة إلى معرفة شخصه وتعلم أنه المسيح ويؤكد لها : " أنا الذى أكلمك " 0

 وهكذا يرتقى بها السيد المسيح إلى أن تصل إلى معرفة شخصه الكريم وتترك جرتها والعالم وتنادى فى المدينة صائحة هلموا أنظروا إنساناً قال لى كل ما فعلت .. ألَعلٌ هذا هو المسيا..


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

الفداء أو الضحية



وفديناه بذبح عظيم

السيد المسيح يقول : أنا هو خبز الحياة

أشكر ربى وإلهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح على نعمته ورحمته التى لا حدود لها , إذ يظهر ذاته لى ويجذبنى إلى نوره العجيب ويخلص نفسى وروحى من الهلاك 0

وأشكره على عطيته التى لا تقدر بمال, عطية روحه القدوس وسلامه الذى يفوق كل عقل , فلا يستطيع احد أن يفهم أو يعى عطية الرب إلا الذى ذاق حلاوتها وتمتع فى حضن الحبيب بسلامه وعرف طعم الراحة معه 0

وأشكره .. وأكثر ما أشكره على هبه جسده ودمه ففى إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا الرسول ( يوحنا 6) شرح لنا السيد المسيح كيف يعطينا جسده ودمه .. بعد معجزة إشباع الجموع الذى كان عدد الرجال خمسة ألآف غير النساء والأطفال , وكيف أكل الجميع وشبعوا من خمسة أرغفة شعير وسمكتان.

 وبعد ذلك يطلب الجمع من السيد المسيح أن يكون ملكاً عليهم  ولكن السيد المسيح ينصرف ويتركهم ثم يعود إليهم ليقدم لهم أعظم عطية قائلاً : " إعملوا لا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقى للحيوة الأبدية , الذى يعطيكم إبن الإنسان لأن هذا الله الآب ختمه " ويضيف السيد المسيح قائلاً : " أنا هو خبز الحياة من يصل إلى فلا يجوع ومن يؤمن بى فلا يعطش أبداً " ثم يوضح لنا السيد المسيح : " أنا هو خبز الحي الذى نزل من السماء , إن أكل أحد هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد , والخبز الذى انا أعطى هو جسدى الذى أبذله من أجل حياة العالم" وبعد ذلك يؤكد لنا السيد المسيح أهمية تناول جسده ودمه قائلاً : " الحق الحق أقول لكم إن لم تاكلوا جسد إبن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه فليس لكم حيوة فيكم , من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى فله حيوة ابدية وانا أقيمة فى اليوم الأخير , لأن جسدى ماكل حق ودمى مشرب حق , من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى يثبت فى وانا فيه " 

عزيزى القارئ .. أجبنى .. 

هل يوجد على الأرض فم مستحق أن يستقبل جسد الحبيب ودمه ؟ 

أعرف الجواب ولكن هى هبة مجانية معطاه من ملك الملوك الذى سدد ثمنها عنا بسفك دمه الغالى 0

هل يوجد على الأرض ما يعادل هذه الهبة ؟ 

إن جسد المسيح ودمه أغلى من كنوز العالم لأنه كما قال كله طعام بائد ولكن هو الطعام الذى ختمه الآب ليعطينا حياة أبدية 0

تأمل معى عزيزى القارئ .. هذا المشهد الذى سجله الرسل فى الأناجيل الأربعة وهو العشاء الربانى حيث تناول الرب خبزاً , وبارك  وشكر , وكسر , واعطى التلاميذ قائلاً : " هذا هو جسدى " وكذلك الكأس مزجها من عصير الكرمة والماء , وبارك , وشكر , وأعطى التلاميذ قائلاً : " هذا هو دمى" 0

أشكرك يا إلهى لأنك حسبتنا مستأهلين أن نتناول جسدك ودمك  سامحنى يا إلهى أن قلبى حزين من أجل هؤلاء الذين يسجنون أنفسهم فى الظلام ويرفضون نورك العجيب وقال عنهم بولس الرسول : " إن لى حزناً عظيماً ووجعاً فى قلبى لا ينقطع , فإنى كنت أود أن أكون أنا نفسى محروماً من المسيح لجل إخوتى أنسبائى حسب الجسد "


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

لــــقـاء



من أجمل اللقاءات المكتوبة فى الكتاب المقدس لقاء السيد المسيح بالمولود اعمى كتب معلمنا يوحنا الرسول يقول : " وفيما هو مجتاز رأى إنساناً أعمى منذ ولادته , فسأله تلاميذه قائلين : يا معلم من أخطأ هذا أم أبواه حتى ولد أعمى , أجاب يسوع : لا هذا أخطأ ولا أبواه لكن لتظهر اعمال الله فيه , ينبغى أن أعمل أعمال الذى أرسلنى ما دام نهار يأتى ليل حين لا يستطيع أحد أن يعمل , ما دمت فى العالم فأنا نور العالم " ( يوحنا 9)

هكذا كان حال الأعمى منذ ولادته الذى لم يرى النور ولم يعرفه ضعيف , ذليل جالس على الطريق يستعطى إحسان من المارة , يجتاز رب المجد , ويؤكد أنه أعمى ليس لخطية فعلها هو أو أبواه , ولكن ليتمجد إسم الرب .

فرق له قلب الرحيم ويقول الكتاب : " قال هذا وتفل على الأرض وصنع من التفل طيناً وطلى بالطين عينى الأعمى وقال له إذهب وإغتسل فى بركة سلوام الذى تفسيره مرسل فمضى وإغتسل وأتى بصيراً " 

لقد أعطى السيد المسيح نوراً لعينى الأعمى منذ ولادته وجعلهما ترى النور .. وكيف لا.. وهو القائل " فأنا نور العالم " من تفلة الحبيب على الأرض صنع طيناً وخلق له عينين جديدة لترى النور .. نور المسيح 

يتعجب الجميع مما حدث , مجادلات وإجتماعات من الفريسيين وينشق بعضهم البعض , كيف يصنع هذا يوم السبت ؟ ويدعون الذى ولد أعمى , ويشهد بالحقيقة بكل ما حدث ويقول : " إنسان يقال له يسوع صنع طيناً وطلى عينى وقال لى إذهب إلى بركة سلوام وأغتسل فمضيت وإغتسلت وابصرت " .. ومرة ثانية يجيب قائلاً : " أعلم شيئاً واحداً أنى كنت أعمى والآن أبصر " 

وأيضاً يشٌهد للسيد قائلاً :" منذ الدهر لم يسمع أن واحداً فتح عينى مولود اعمى لو لم يكن هذا من الله لم يقدر أن يفعل شيئاً " وبهذه الشهادة يكون قد عرف من فتح عينية وأعطاها النور هو آتياً من عند الرب – ويُطرد من المجمع لأته شهد بالحقيقة ويقول الكتاب : " فسمع يسوع أنهم أخرجوه خارجاً فوجده وقال له : أتؤمن بإبن الله , أجاب ذاك وقال : منْ هو يا سيد لأؤمن به , فقال له يسوع : قد رأيته والذى يتكلم معك هو هو , فقال : أؤمن يا سيد , وسجد له " 

إن السيد المسيح هو الذى سعى إليه يقول الكتاب " فوجده " أى أنه بحث عنه حتى وجده وكان اللقاء الرائع بين نور العالم والذى لم يرى النور منذ ولادته إلى أن أنار له السيد عينيه وذلك بالطين المصنوع من تفلته وتراب الأرض وفى الحال بعد أن علم من هو يؤمن به ويسجد له 0

 يا له من لقاء إن الكلمات تعجز عن وصفه ولكن هذا هو مسيحنا الحبيب نور العالم 



لقاء السيد المسيح مع متى الرسول



هيا بنا عزيزى القارئ نعيش لقاء السيد المسيح مع متى الرسول .. 

يقول معلمنا متى الرسول : " وفيما يسوع مجتاز هناك رأى إنسان جالساً عند مكان الجباية إسمه متى فقال له : إتبعنى .. فقام وتبعه " ( متى 9:9) 

لقد كان متى الرسول يعمل جامع الضرائب أى عشار قبل لقائه مع المسيح ومر عليه المسيح , وبعينه العميقة رأى قلب متى يصلح لحمل رسالة إلى العالم .. بكلمة واحدة قالها ملك الملوك " إتبعنى " ترك متى كل شئ وتبعه دون تردد , ترك وراءه كل ما جمع من نقود , ومكانته كجامع للضرائب وتبع الملك ,  لم يكن متى يصلى فى الهيكل أو يقرأ الكتب فى المجمع ولكنه كان عند مكان الجباية 0

 وكما هو معروف أن جامعى الضرائب كانوا لا يكفوا عن ظلم الشعب وكانوا يجمعون أكثر من المفروض ليحتفظوا به لأنفسهم , لكن المسيح يعرف جيداً من هو متى , إنه سيكون متى البشير ويكتب بالروح القدس إنجيل متى ويكون بشارة حسنة إلى جميع سكان العالم 0

تأمل معى عزيزى القارئ فى إنجيل متى وهو عبارة عن 28 إصحاح , لم يترك هذا التلميذ النجيب مثلاً قائله السيد المسيح إلا ودونه  إسلوبه سهل بسيط يصل إلى القلب مباشرة دون عناء 0

لقد تكلم متى الرسول عن المسيح الملك الذى جاء ليكون ملك على اليهود وكتب إنجيل متى لليهود , ولذلك بدأ بكتاب ( سلسلة أنساب ) ميلاد يسوع المسيح ليؤكد لليهود انه هو المسيح المنتظر وأيضاً أكد ( برهن على) كل ما كتب بآيات ( من نبوءات قالها أنبياء اليهود الذين جائوا قبل المسيح) من العهد القديم 0 

كتب بوضوح عن ميلاد السيد المسيح من العذراء مريم وظهور يوحنا المعمدان وأيضاً تجربة السيد المسيح من الشيطان فى البرية ثم كتب الموعظة على الجبل كاملة بدءاً من الإصحاح الخامس ودونها بكل دقة وأمانه عندما تقرأها أيها القارئ تجد فيها ملخص شامل ووافى عن المسيحية .. تكلم عن تطويبات السيد المسيح ( تطويبات جمع كلمة طوبى التى تعنى " سعيد هو " ) والوصايا فى العهد القديم وكيف إرتقى بها السيد المسيح إلى الكمال , الزواج , الطلاق , الصوم , الصلاة , الصدقة , حب المال , الإدانة .. ولم يترك وصية صغيرة أو كبيرة إلا ودونها وهذا وإن دل على شئ فإنه يدل على مدى إصغاء التلميذ لمعلمه بكل حب وتركيز 0

إنفرد متى الرسول بتدوين معجزة تفتيح أعين أعميين وابرأ أخرس ومجنون ( متى 9: 27- 34) وأيضاً مثل الفعله فى الكرم ( متى 20: 1- 16) 

كما أنه إنفرد بتدوين طلب الكهنة والفريسيين من بيلاطس بختم قبر يسوع (متى 27: 62- 66) .. 

وكانت آخر آيات إنجيل متى وصية الرب : " فإذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم بإسم الاب والإبن والروح القدس وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به , وها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى إنقضاء الدهر " ( متى 28: 19- 20) 

هذا هو مسيحنا الحبيب فاحص القلوب والكلى بكلمة واحده منه " إتبعنى " يبدل الخاطئ إلى كارز بالبشارة الحسنة ويعطى فماً وحكمة " لأن لستم أنتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذى يتكلم فيكم " ( متى 10: 20 )


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

جرت من بطونهم أنهار ماء حية



" وفى اليوم الأخير من العيد وقف يسوع ونادى قائلاً : إن عطش أحد فليقبل إلى ويشرب , من آمن بى كما قال الكتاب تجرى من بطنه أنهار ماء حى , قال هذا عن الروح الذى كان المؤمنون به مزمعين أن يقبلوه " ( يوحنا الرسول 7: 37- 39)

عزيزى القارئ .. أسمح لى أن أصحبك فى جولة فى الكتاب المقدس لنشاهد معاً أنهار الماء الحى التى جرت من بطن من آمن بالسيد المسيح ولنبدأ مع متى الرسول الذى كتب إنجيل متى كما نعلم , كان متى عشاراً أى جامع للضرائب , كان كل همه أن يجمع أكبر قدر من المال وبالطبع لم يكن يجمع الضرائب فقط بل كان يجمع أكثر من المقرر ليكون من نصيبه بعد أن إلتقى بالسيد المسيح وآمن به جرت من بطنه أنهار الماء الحى وكتب إنجيل متى المكون من ثمان وعشرون إصحاح .. 

وعندما نقرأ إنجيل متى نشعر وكأننا نتناول كوب من الماء المثلج  يروى ظمآناً فى يوم شديد الحرارة , إسلوب سهل سلس يغذوا القلب مباشرة من أين لهذا العشار هذه الكلمات البسيطة العميقة المعانى , من أين له هذه البلاغة فى كتابة الموعظة على الجبل بهذا التسلسل الرائع وسرد كل هذه الأمثلة بهذه بدقة .. إنها أنهار الماء الحى 0

ولنتأمل يوحنا الرسول .. لقد كان يوحنا صياد سمك كل ما يعرفة هو إصلاح الشباك وإعداد قارب الصيد , كانت كل دنياه منحصرة فى البحر والسمك , كيف إستطاع هذا الصياد أن يكتب إنجيل يوحنا وثلاث رسائل وسفر الرؤيا ؟ 0 

وعندما نقرأ إنجيل يوحنا نشعر كأننا نحلق فى السماء ولا نريد النزول إلى الأرض , فى إنجيل يوحنا نتعرف على لاهوت السيد المسيح  كلماته رقيقة تسموا بمشاعرنا ونرتقى معه إلى محبة المسيح , لقد كتب يوحنا الرسول فى إنجيل يوحنا أن الآب والإبن واحد , وفى رسالته الأولى أعظم صفة لله وهى " الله محبة " .. من أين لهذا الصياد معرفة هذه الأسرار وكلمات المحبة التى تذيب القلوب ؟ 

لقد آمن بالسيد المسيح فجرت من بطنه أنهار ماء حى وفاضت الأنهار وغمرت العالم بحياة المحبة 0

وأيضاً بطرس الرسول كان يعمل صياد سمك ويقول عنه الكتاب فى سفر أعمال الرسل فى الإصحاح الثانى : " فى يوم الخمسين وقف بطرس بكل قوة وخاطب اليهود بكل حكمة مؤكداً لهم أن يسوع هو المسيح فينضم إلى الكنيسة نحو ثلاثة الآف نفس " وفى الإصحاح الرابع يقول الكتاب "وصار عدد الرجال نحو خمسة خمسة الآف بعد أن خاطبهم بطرس الرسول "

وكتب بطرس الرسول رسالتين تفيض بالمحبة يوصى فى رسالته الأولى بالإهتمام بكلمة الله الحبة الباقية والتواضع تحت يد الله القوية وفى رسالته الثانية يدعونا إلى التقوى لكى نصير شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية 0

كلمات بطرس قوية تزلزل النفس لأنها أنهار ماء حى وعد به ملك الملوك لكل من يؤمن به 0


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

الميلاد العجيب والفريد للسيد المسيج ملك الملوك 



إقتربت نهاية عام 1998م ونستعد لإستقبال عام 1999 م .. أسال الله القدير أن يكون عام سلام على العالم 0

 ونحتفل جميعنا والعالم كله بميلاد السيد المسيح أعظم ميلاد عرفته البشرية هو الميلاد العجيب الفريد لملك الملوك ورب الأرباب خالق السماء والأرض , لقد تنبأ أنبياء ( أنبياء اليهود قبل مجئ المسيح بمئات السنين ) العهد القديم بميلاد السيد المسيح وكتب كل منهم حسب إرشاد الروح القدس. 

فمثلاً فى سفر أشعياء كتب أشعياء النبى ( أشعياء 7: 14- 16) " ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية .. ها العذراء تحبل وتلد غبناً وتدعوا إسمه عمانؤيل , زبداً وعسلاً يأكل متى عرف أن يرفض الشر ويختار الخير لأنه قبل أن يعرف الصبى أن يرفض الشر ويختار الخير تخلى الأرض التى أنت خاش من ملكيها "  .. 

ثم يضيف أشعياء النبى " لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى إبناً وتكون الرياسه على كتفه ويدعى إسمه عجيباً مشيراً إلهاً قديراً اباً ابدياً رئيس السلام , لنمو رسالته وللسلام لا نهاية على كرسى داود وعلى مملكته ليثبتها ويعضدها بالحق والبر من الآن وإلى الأبد( أشعياء 9: 6-7)  ..      هوذا عبدى الذى أعضده مختارى الذى سرت به نفسى وضعت روحى عليه فيخرج ألحق للأمم لا يصيح ولا يرفع ولا يسمع فى الشارع صوته قصبه مرضوضة لا يقصف وفتيله خامدة لا يطفئ إلى ألمان يخرج الحق لا يكل ولا ينكسر حتى يصنع الحق فى الأرض وتنتظر الجزائر شريعته " ( أشعياء 42: 1-4) 0

منذ قرابه ألفين عام ولد المسيح من العذراء القديسة مريم ليكون نوراً للعالم ينير البصائر والأبصار لتفتيح عيون العمى , وليخرج من الحبس الماسورين والجالسين فى الظلمة وليعطى الموتى حياة أبدية ,

 ويقول لنا السيد المسيح عن نفسه : " ها أنا نور العالم من يتبعنى فلا يمشى فى الظلمة بل يكون لنور الحيوة " ( يوحنا 8: 12) وأيضاً يقول " انا والآب واحد " (يوحنا 8: 12) ويضيف " من رآنى فقد رأى الآب .. أنا فى ألاب والآب فى"( يوحنا 10: 30)  وفى نفس المعنى قال " أنت ايها الاب فى وانا فيك "( يوحنا 17: 21) 0

 ويقول بولس الرسول عن السيد المسيح " فإنه فيه يحل كل ملئ اللاهوت جسدياً "( كولوسى 2: 2-9) وأيضاً فى رسالته للعبرانيين " الله بعدما كلم الآباء والأبناء قديماً بأنواع وطرق كثيرة , كلمنا فى هذه اليام ألأخيرة فى إبنه الذى جعله وارثاً لكل شئ الذى به أيضاً عمل العالمين , الذى وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته بعد ما صنع لنفسه تطهير خطايانا جلس فى يمين العظمة فى الأعالى " ( العبرانيين 1: 1-3)

هذا هو مسيحنا الحبيب الذى يحتفل العالم كله بميلاده أعظم ميلاد عرفته البشرية .. هذا هو طفل المزود الذى ظهر نجمه فى المشرق وللمجوس واتوا ليسجدوا له وجاءت جمهور من الملائكة من الجند السماوى ساجدين قائلين " المجد لله فى الأعالى وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة " .. 

السماء والأرض وكل الساكنين فيها تحتفل بميلادك أيها الحبيب ...


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

صـــلـوات الأنــبـيـاء



علمنى الكتاب المقدس كيف أقف أمام الرب وأصلى .. 

تعلمت من صلوات الأنبياء الكثير .. 

فى سفر الملوك الثانى  " وصلى حزقيال ( حزقيال كان ملكاً ومن انبياء اليهود) أمام الرب وقال : أيها الرب إله إسرائيل الجالس فوق الكاروبيم أنت هو الإله وحدك لكل ممالك الأرض أنت صنعت السماء والأرض امل أذنك وأسمع , أفتح يارب عينيك وأنظر وإسمع كلام سنحاريب الذى أرسله ليعير الله الحى , حقاً يارب إن ملوك آشورقد ضربوا الأمم وأراضيهم , دفعوا آلهتهم إلى النار ولأنهم ليسوا آلهه بل صنعة أيادى الناس خشب وحجر فأبادوهم , والآن ايها الرب إلهنا خلصنا من يده فتعلم ممالك الأرض كلها أنك أنت الإله وحدك (الملوك الثانى 19: 15- 19) 

وعندما سمع الرب كلمات حزقيا الملك ولأنه إله رحيم ورءوف وكثير الرحمة , يقول الكتاب قال الرب عن ملك آشور : " لا يدخل فى هذه المدينة ولا يرمى هناك سهماً ولا يتقدم عليها بترس ولا يقيم عليها مترسة , فى الطريق الذى جاء فيه يرجع وإلى هذه المدينة لا يدخل يقول الرب  وأحامى عن هذه المدينة لأخلصها من أجل نفسى ومن أجل داود عبدى "

وفى الأصحاح العشرون يقول الكتاب : " مرض حزقيا للموت , فجاء إليه أشعيا بن أموص النبى وقال له : هكذا قال الرب أوص بيتك لأنك تموت ولا تعيش , فوجه وجهه إلى الحائط وصلى إلى الرب قائلاً : .. آه  يارب .. أذكر كيف صرت أمامك بالأمانة وبقلب سليم وفعلت الحسن فى عينيك  وبكى حزقيال بكاء عظيماً , ولم يخرج أشعيا إلى المدينة الوسطى حتى كان كلام الرب إليه قائلاً : إرجع وقل لحزقيا رئيس شعبى هكذا قال الرب إله داود أبيك : قد سمعت صلاتك وقد رأيت دموعك ها أنا ذا أشفيك , فى اليوم الثالث تصعد إلى بيت الرب وأزيد على أيامك خمس عشرة سنة , وأنقذك من يد ملك آشور مع هذه المدينة وأحامى عن هذه المدينة من أجل نفسى ومن أجل داود عبدى "  0

وفى سفر أخبار الأيام يقول الكتاب " أنه أتى شعب الله إلى أورشليم من ارض أفرايم ومنسى ويهوذا لعمل عيد الفطير وذبح الفصح كناموس موسى رجل الله وكان كثيرون من الجماعة لم يتقدسوا ويتطهروا بأكل الفصح كناموس موسى رجل الله كما هو مكتوب إلا أن حزقيا صلى عنهم قائلاً : الرب صالح يكفر عن كل من هيأ قلبه لطلب الله الرب إله آبائه وليس كطهارة القدوس , فسمع الرب لحزقيا وشفى الشعب , وفرح كل الشعب الموجود فى أورشليم واكلوا الموسم سبعة أيام وذبحوا ذبائح سلامة " (2 أخبار الأيام 30) 0

أشكرك يا إلهى أنك سمحت لى أن أقرأ كلماتك وأقتنى الكتاب المقدس وأتعلم منه الكثير والكثير .. 

عزيزى القارئ ... لا تدع أحداً فى العالم يحرمك من الكتاب المقدس. 



صلاة الملك سليمان 



تراءى الرب لسليمان مرة ثانية فى حلم كما ترائى له فى جعبون وقال له الرب : " سمعت صلاتك وتضرعاتك الذى تضرعت به أمامى .. قدست هذا البيت الذى بنيته لأجل وضع إسمى فيه إلى الأبد وتكون عيناى وقلبى هناك كل الأيام " ويؤكد الرب لسليمان أنه إذا سلك أمام الرب كما سلك ابيه الملك داود بإستقامة وعمل كما أوصاه الرب وحفظ فرائض الرب وسار وراء آلهه أخرى وسجد لها فإن الرب سوف يقطع إسرائيل عن وجه الأرض وينفى البيت الذى قدسه لأسمه , ويكون إسرائيل هزأ فى جميع الشعوب " 

فى سفر أخبار الأيام الثانى " ولما إنتهى سليمان من الصلاة نزلت النار من السماء واكلت المحرقة والذبائح وملأ مجد الرب البيت ولم يستطع الكهنة أن يدخلوا بيت الرب لأن مجد الرب ملأ بيت الرب وكان جميع بنى إسرائيل ينظرون عند نزول النار ومجد الرب على البيت  وخروا على وجوههم على الأرض على البلاط المجزع , وسجدوا وحمدوا الرب لأنه صالح وإلى الأبد رحمته " ( 2 أخبار الأيام 7: 1- 3)  

وبعد ذلك تعظم الملك سليمان على كل ملوك الأرض فى الغنى والحكمة وكان جميع ملوك الأرض يلتمسون وجه الملك سليمان ليسمعوا حكمته التى جعلها الله فى قلبه , وكانوا يأتون إليه من كل مكان فى الأرض كل واحد بهديته من ذهب وفضة وحلل وسلاح وأطياب وخيل 0

وسمعت ملكة سبأ بحكمة الملك سليمان فأتت إليه بموكب عظيم جداً بجمال محملة ذهباً كثير وأطياب وحجارة كريمة وكلمته عن كل ما فى قلبها فأخبرها سليمان بكل كلامها ولم يخف عن سليمان أمر فلما رأت ملكة سبأ حكمة سليمان وبيت الرب الذى بناه والطعام الذى قدمه ومجلس عبيده وخدامه وملابسهم وكل امور الملك قالت : " صحيح الخبر الذى سمعته فى أرضى عن حكمتك فزدت على الخبر كما أبصرت عيناى فلم أخبر بنصف حكمتك , طوبى لرجالك وعبيدك الواقفين أمامك والسامعين حكمتك  مبارك الرب إلهك الذى جعلك علي كرسيه ملكاً للرب لأن الرب أحب إسرائيل ليثبته إلى الأبد لقد جعلك عليهم ملكاً لتجرى حكماً وعدلاً " 0

وكذلك قال الملك حورام ملك صور فى رسالة أرسلها إلى الملك سليمان " لأن الرب قد أحب شعبه جعلك عليهم ملكاً مبارك الرب إله إسرائيل الذى صنع السماء والأرض الذى أعطى داود الملك إبناً حكيماً صاحب معرفة وفهم الذى يبنى بيتاً للرب وبيتاً لملكه " وأهدى ملك صور الملك سليمان خشب أرز وخشب سرو وذهب حسب كل مسرته 0

 وكان وزن الذهب الذى أتى سليمان فى سنة واحدة ست مائة وست وستين وزنة ذهب 0

أحب الملك سليمان نساء غريبة كثيرة مع إبنة فرعون ملك مصر  من مؤابيات وعمونيات وأدوميات وغيرهن من الأمم , فغضب الرب عليه وهو الذى تراءى له مرتين وأوصاه فى هذا الأمر ولأنه لم يحفظ وصايا الرب قال الرب : من أجل أنك لم تحفظ عهدى وفرائضى فإنى أفرق المملكة عنك وأعطيها لعبدك ولكن ليس فى ايامك من أجل داود عبدى وأعطى سبطاً واحداً لإبنك " وملك سليمان على كل إسرائيل أربعين عاماً ثم مات ودفن فى مدينة داود الملك 0







ماذا طلب السيد المسيح قبل أن يموت على الصليب؟

الكلمات السبع



فقال يسوع : " أغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون , وإذ إقتسموا ثيابه أقترعوا عليها " ( لوقا 3: 23- 34) 

* كلمات لا تخطر على بال هذه التى قالها يسوع لمن علقوه على الصليب بعد أن صرخوا قائلين لبيلاطس : أطلق لنا باراباس وأصلب يسوع . 

* كلمات تظهر عظم المحبة , لأنه عالِم أنه لم يمت بيد أعدائه بل أنه مات فداء عنهم .

يا أبتاه أغفر لهم – هذه أول الكلمات التى قالها يسوع على الصليب قالها وهو يعانى أشد أنواع الألم مسمر على الصليب وعلى رأسه أكليل شوك وبجسده جراح من الجلد بالسياط الرومانية ذات القطع المعدنية ولكن محبته الفائقة تعلوا فوق كل ألم وهو يطلب المغفره لمن صلبوه .

الكلمة الثانية : فقال له يسوع : " الحق أقول لك إنك اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس " ( لوقا 23: 43) 

قالها الملك المصلوب رغم أن المشهد من الخارج يدل على الضعف ولكنه فى حقيقة الأمر فيه القوة كل القوة , صلبوه بين لصين لكنه بالصليب فتح باب الفردوس لكل من يؤمن به , آمن اللص وتاب وندم على خطيته وإعترف بلسانه قائلاً : ألا تخاف الله إذ أنت تحت هذا الحكم بعينه أما نحن فبعدل لأننا ننال إستحقاق ما فعلنا , وأما هذا فلم يفعل شيئاً ليس فى محله  ثم قال ليسوع إذكرنى يارب متى جئت فى ملكوتك " بهذه الكلمات وبخ أحد اللصين زميله لأنه جدف على الملك المصلوب وأعلن إيمانه فإستحق تأكيد يسوع : اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس. 

عاش المسيح الملك على الأرض بين الخطاة , وسمر على الصليب وأسلم الروح بين الخطاة ( تقصد اللصين ) وقام من الأموات وصعد إلى السموات وفتح الفردوس وهو يصطحب معه كل تائبا وكان أولهم اللص التائب الذى سرق الملكوت . 

هذا هو مسيحنا القائل : " من يقبل إلى لا أخرجه خارجاً " وصلى إلى الله الآب قائلاً : " أيها الآب أريد أن هؤلاء الذين أعطيتنى يكونون معى حيث أكون أنا لينظروا مجدى الذى أعطيتنى لأنك أحببتنى قبل إنشاء العالم " ( يوحنا 17 : 23)   

الكلمة الثالثة : "فلما رأى يسوع أمه والتلميذ الذى كان يحبه واقفاً قال لأمه يا إمرأه هوذا إبنك ثم قال للتلميذ هوذا أمك ومن تلك الساهة أخذها التلميذ إلى خاصته "(يوحنا 19: 26- 27)

* حتى وهو فى أشد لحظات الألم لم ينسى أمه القديسة العذراء مريم وهو يعلم جيداٌ كم تتألم هى من أجل آلامه , كانت واقفه تبكى عند قدمى الملك المصلوب .

* أوصى تلميذه يوحنا الحبيب الشجاع الذى تبعه حتى الصليب قائلا : هوذا أمك , بعد ان أوصى أمه : قائلاٌ هوذا إبنك لكى يخفف عنها بعض آلامها وحزنها وفى نفس الوقت يكافئ تلميذه الحبيب .

* أى شرف أن تكون أم يسوع أم ليوحنا ويقول الكتاب : من تلك اللحظة أخذها التلميذ إلى خاصته .  

الكلمة الرابعة : ونحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلاً : إيلى إيلى لما شبقتنى أى إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى ( متى 27: 46)

* صرخ الملك المصلوب بعد مضى ست ساعات وهو معلق على الصليب وعلى رأسه إكليل من شوك وفى ظهره جراح من أثر الجلد ويداه ورجلاه مسمره وكلما وهنت قواه وثقل جسمه زادت ثقوب المسامير وزاد الألم والدم يقطر من جسمه كله من رأسه إلى أسفل قدميه .

* صرخ الملك المصلوب بتلك الكلمات المقتبسة من المزمور الثانى والعشرين ليعلن من على الصليب أنه المسيح المنتظر .

الكلمة الخامسة : " أنا عطشان ( يوحنا الرسول 19: 28) 

بعد هذا رأى يسوع أن كل شئ قد كمل فلكى يتم الكتاب قال " أنا عطشان" ومن العجيب أنه وسط كل هذه الألام يتم النبوه القائلة : " إنتظرت رقه فلم تكن ومعزين فلم أجد ويجعلون طعامى علقماً وفى عطشى يسقوننى خلاً ( المزمور لداود النبى 69: 28) ويقول الإنجيل : " وكان إناء موضوعاً مملوء خلاً فملأوا إسفنجه من الخل ووضعوها على زوفا وقدموها إلى فمه( يوحنا 19: 29) 

الكلمة السادسة : فلما اخذ يسوع الخل قال :  قد أكمل ونكس راسه وأسلم الروح 

فقد اكمل المشيئة الإلهية وقدم الخلاص لكل من يؤمن به وبالصليب إنتصر على الموت والخطية وفتح البابا إلى الفردوس 

وآخر كلماته على الصليب : " ونادى بصوت عظيم وقال : يا أبتاه فى يدك أستودع روحى ولما قال هذا أودع الروح " ( لوقا 23: 46) 

بعد هذه الكلمات مات المسيح ونكس رأسه علامة لطاعة الأب وسمح أن يضم جسده إلى الأرض التى أحب سكانها . 

عزيزى القارئ 00

 إن ما قاله الملك المسيح من على الصليب هو توضيح لرسالته العظيمة ومن غير المسيح يمكن أن ينطق بما قال فى مثل هذا الموقف ؟ إن الكلمات السبع على الصليب هى البرهان على أن الشخص المعلق على الصليب هو المسيح الملك , ونحن نعيش الآن أفراح القيامة , قيامة الملك المسيح لابد أن نذكر أولاٌ من سدد عنا خطايانا بدمه الثمين وأعطانا خلاصاٌ بموته على الصليب لنتقدم بكل إتضاع ولننظر بخشوع إلى الصليب ونقدم توبة عن خطايانا حتى يتسنى لنا أن نتمتع بفرح قيامته من الأموات .

ما معنى إنشقاق حجاب الهيكل ؟


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

نهاية عهد قديم وبداية عهد جديد أبدى



" وصرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم واسلم الروح , وإنشق حجاب الهيكل إلى إثنين من فوق إلى أسفل " ( مرقس 15: 37- 38)

نعم .. إنشق حجاب الهيكل إلى إثنين من فوق إلى أسفل لم يحدث هذا بفعل زلزال مدمر أو لأن المبنى قديم وتصدع لكنه إنشق إلى إثنين بيد الله وظهر قدس الأقداس أمام الجميع الذى كان لا يدخله أحد وحتى رئيس الكهنة كان لا يراه إلا مرة واحدة فى السنة وحدث هذا لأن .. العمل قد أكمل .. السيد المسيح أكمل كل شئ .. لا حاجة لقدس الأقداس , ولا لذبائح , ولا لرش الدم الذى كان يتم بواسطة رئيس الكهنة – ولكن يجب ان يكون هناك خدام وما هو مكتوب لكل إنسان رسالة كبيرة كانت أم صغيرة. 

 وفى رسالة بولس الرسول يقول : " لأننا نحن عمله مخلوقين فى المسيح لأعمال صالحة قد صدق الله فأعدها لكى نسلك فيها " ( أفسس 2: 10) نحن المخلوقين فى المسيح يسوع خلقنا لأعمال صالحة وهى خدمة إسم المسيح. 

وفى رسالته الثانية إلى كورنثوس يقول : " إذ نسعى كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا , نطلب عن المسيح تصالحوا مع الله " ( 2كورنثوس 5: 20) 

وفى رسالته الأولى إلى كورنثوس يقول : " وأما أنتم فجسد المسيح وأعضاؤه أفراداً فوضع الله أناس فى الكنيسة :- 

أولا: رسلاً ..          

ثانياً : أنبياء – 

ثالثاً: معلمين ثم قوات وبعد ذلك مواهب شفاء أعوانا تدابير وأنواع ألسنة " ( 1كورنثوس 12: 27- 29)   

لكل فرد عمل وخدمة حسب ما أوتى نعمة من الرب وكلها أعمال صالحة قد سبق الله فأعدها لكى نسلك فيها. 

وفى رسالته إلى أهل رومية : " لأن كل من يدعوا بإسم الرب يخلص فكيف يدعون بمن لم يؤمنوا به ؟  وكيف يؤمنون بمن لم يسمعوا به ؟ وكيف يسمعون بلا كارز ؟  وكيف يكرزون إن لم يرسلوا ؟ كما هو مكتوب ما أجمل المبشرين بالسلام المبشرين بالخيرات "( رومية 10 : 13- 15) 

وفى إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا : " أنا الكرمة الحقيقية وابى الكرام , كل غصن فى لا يأتى بثمر ينزعه وكل ما يأتى بثمر ينقيه ليأتى بثمر أكثر " ويكون أن الغصن الذى لا يأتى بثمر ينزع ويجف فيجمع ويطرح فى النار فيحترق ( يوحنا 15: 1-2) 

وفى سفر حزقيال : " وأنت ياإبن آدم قد جعلتك رقيباً لبيت إسرائيل فتسمع الكلام من فمى وتحذرهم من قبلى , إذ قلت للشرير يا شرير موتاً تموت , وإن لم تتكلم لتحذر الشرير من طريقه ليرجع فذلك الشرير يموت بذنبه أما دمه فمن يدك أطلبه وإن حذرت الشرير من طريقه ليرجع عنه فهو يموت بذنبه أما أنت فقد خلصت نفسك " (حزقيال 33: 10- 7) 

 الآيات السابقة تؤكد عزيزى القارئ أنك لك دور يجب أن تقوم به 0

وأخيراً فى رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كورنثوس : " فمن هو بولس ومن هو أبلوس بل خادمان آمنتم بواسطتيهما وكما أعطى الرب لكل واجد أنا غرست وابلوس سقى لكن الله كان ينمى , وإذ ليس الغارس شيئاً ولا الساقى بل الله الذى ينمى والغارس والساقى هما واحد ولكن كل واحد سيأخذ أجرته بحسب تعبه , فإننا نحن عاملان مع الله وأنتم فلاحة الله بناء الله ( 1 كورنثوس 3: 5-9) إذاً كل عمل هبة منه وبه وإليه


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

وقام المسيح باكورة الراقدين



الآن قد قام المسيح من الأموات وصار باكورة الراقدين فإنه إذ الموت بإنسان , بإنسان أيضاً قيامة الأموات لأنه كما فى آدم يموت الجميع هكذا فى المسيح سيحيا الجميع ولكن كل واحد فى رتبته , المسيح باكورة ثم الذين للمسيح فى مجيئه " ( 1 بولس 15: 20- 23)

يؤكد لنا معلمنا بولس الرسول قيامه السيد المسيح وبموته وقيامته من بين الأموات سيحيا جميع الراقدين فى المسيح هو الباكورة ثم الذين للمسيح. 

كان أول شهود قيامة المسيح من النساء لأن تلاميذ السيد المسيح كانوا قد أغلقوا ابوابهم عليهم خوفاً من اليهود , أما النساء فدفعتهم محبتهن للمسيح غالبة الخوف وحملن الطيب وذهبن باكراً جداً عند طلوع الفجر إلى القبر ولم يكن يشغلهن إلا من سيدحرج الحجر الكبير الموضوع عند باب القبر ودفعتهن المحبة للراقد العزيز أن يقدمن له الخدمة الخيرة 0

 وكانت المفاجئة .. القبر مفتوح والحجر مدحرجاً منزاحاً إلى جانب ولم يخفن من الدخول إلى القبر , ورأين بعجب شديد أن القبر فارغ والعجيب أن أكفانه كانت هناك تماماً فى موضع جثته غير ممزقة لأن المسيح إنسل من وسطها وبقوته قام وبقوة قيامته دحرج الحجر 0

وترى كل منهن رجلان بثياب براقة ويقولا لهن : إنه ليس موجود لأنه حى ويؤكد لهن أمه قام من بين الأموات وأن المسيح الميت هو الآن حى. 

وتذهب هؤلاء النسوة ويبشرن الجميع بقيامة رئيس السلام لأنه لا يتسلط عليه موت , ولا يفنى , وجسده لا يرى فساداً بل يعيش إلى الأبد لأنه هو الحياة الأبدية , والحياة الأبدية لا تموت  0

وبما أن يسوع لم يستسلم لأيه خطية كانت حتى آخر لحظات حياته فلم يجد الموت سلطة عليه فقام المسيح من بين الأموات فائزاً ظافراً منتصراً على الموت 0

وقيامة المسيح برهان أيضاً على ضعف الموت بالنسبة إلى الحياة مع الله   وعلامة بارزة للإنتصار الإلهى على الشيطان وبيان يؤكد لنا إتمام الخلاص الكامل بالقيام من بين الأموات وهذا سبب فرحنا بعيد القيامة المجيد 0

ويضيف معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته الأولى إلى كورونثوس : " ومتى لبس هذا الفاسد عدم فساد ولبس هذا المائت عدم موت فحينئذ تصير الكلمة المكتوبة إبتلع الموت إلى غلبة , أين شوكتك ياموت أين غلبتك ياهاوية , أما شوكة الموت فهى الخطية وقوة الخطية فى الناموس ولكن شكراً لله الذى يعطينا الغلبة بربنا يسوع المسيح " (  كورونثوس 15: 54) 

أشكرك يا إلهى ومخلصى لأنك بموتك على الصليب وقيامتك من بين الأموات أعطيتنا الخلاص والغلبة يا إلهى يا معطى الحياة لكل من يؤمن بصليبك وخلاصك إحفظنا فى إيمانك للنفس الأخير0


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

السيد المسيح يصف يوم الدينونة العظيم



" ومتى جاء إبن الإنسان فى مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسى مجده ويجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب فيميز بعضهم عن بعض كما يميز الراعى الخراف عن الجداء فيقيم الخراف عن يمينه والجداء عن اليسار ثم يقول الملك للذين عن يمينه : تعالوا يا مباركى أبى رثوا الملك المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم ( متى 25: 31- 34) 

  عزيزى القارئ .. لقد كتب لنا معلمنا متى الرسول هذه الآيات بالروح القدس عن لسان ملك الملوك ربنا يسوع المسيح , وصور لنا بكل وضوح هذا اليوم العظيم الذى سيأتى فيه إبن الإنسان فى مجده وجميع ملائكته القديسن معه ويجمع أمامه جميع شعوب الأرض وهو جالس على كرسى مجده 0

ويقول الكتاب أن ملك الملوك سيميز بعضنا البعض كما يميز الراعى الخراف عن الجداء ويقيم الخراف عن يمينه والجداء عن يساره , ثم يقول للخراف الذين عن يمينه : " تعالوا يا مباركى أبى رثوا الملك المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم " منْ منا لا يريد أن يكون عن يمين الملك .. منْ منا لا يريد أن يكون وارثاً للملكوت المعد منذ تأسيس العالم .. بالطبع لا أحد .. ولكن كيف ؟ من تكملة الآيات نفهم ما هى الميزة التى ستميز الخراف عن الجداء ...

" لأنى جعت فأطعمتونى , عطشت فسقيتمونى , كنت غريباً فآويتمونى , عرياناً فكسوتمونى , مريضاً فزرتمونى , محبوساً فأتيتم إلى ...

فيجيبه الأبرار قائلين .. متى رأيناك جائعاً فأطعمنك أو عطشاناً فسقيناك ومتى رأيناك غريباً فآويناك أو عرياناً فكسوناك ومتى رأيناك مريضاً أو محبوساً فأتينا إليك 0

فيجيب الملك ويقول لهم : الحق اقول لكم بما أنكم فعلتموه بإحد إخوتى هؤلاء الأصاغر فبى فعلتم " 

إذا تأملنا جيداً فى هذه الآيات تتجلى أمامنا الميزة التى سيميز بها الملك الخراف عن الجداء وتكون الحقيقة واضحة وضوح النهار .. إنها بإختصار شديد .. الـمـــحـبـة  .. الوصية العظمى "1-  تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك 2- وتحب قريبك كنفسك " بهاتين الوصيتين نجلس عن يمين الملك , إذ ملأ حب الرب قلوبنا فاضت المحبة على إخوتنا وعاملناهم كأننا نتعامل مع الرب كما كتب معلمنا يوحنا الرسول " إن قال أحد إنى أحب الله وأبغض أخاه فهو كاذب لأن من لا يحب أخاه الذى أبصره ميف يقدر أن يحب الله الذى لم يبصره(1 يوحنا 4: 20 ) 

ثم يضيف معلمنا متى الرسول " ثم يقول أيضاً للذين عن اليسار إذهبوا عنى يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المعده لإبليس وملائكته لأنى جعت فلم تطعمونى عطشت لم تسقونى كنت غريباً فلم تأونى عريانا فلم تكسونى مريضاً ومحبوساً فلم تزورونى , حينئذ يجيبونه هم أيضاً قائلين : متى يارب رأيناك جائعا .. أو عطشاناً .. فيجيبهم بما أنكم لم تفعلوا بأحد هؤلاء الأصاغر فبى لم تفعلوا


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

الروح النارية



ولما حضر يوم الخمسين كان الجميع معاً بنفس واحدة وصار بغتة من السماء صوت كما من هبوب الرياح وظهرت لهم ألسنة كأنها من نار وإستقرت على كل واحد منهم وإمتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس وإبتدأوا يتكلمون بألسنة أخرى كما أعطاهم الروح القدس أن ينطقوا هكذا – هكذا أعطى الجميع عطية الروح القدس كما دونها معلمنا لوقا البشير فى سفر الأعمال , ولكى نتعرف أكثر على الروح القدس أسمح يا عزيزى القارئ أن نتجول معاً فى الكتاب المقدس ونقرأ معا ما قيل عن الروح القدس. 

ففى رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول إلى أهل كورنثوس يقول : " مالم تره عين ولم تسمع أذن ولم يختر على بال إنسان ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه فأعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه لأن الروح يفحص كل شئ حتى أعماق الله لأن منْ مٍن الناس يعرف أمور الله لا يعرفها أحد إلا روح الله "( 1كورنثوس 2: 9-11)

إذن الروح القدس هو .. روح الله .. ويعلم كل شئ حتى أعماق الله.

 وأيضا فى رسالة معلمنا بولس الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس يقول : " ولكنه لكل واحد يعطى إظهار الروح للمنفعة 00 فإنه لواحد يعطى بالروح كلام الحكمة ولآخر كلام علم بحسب الروح الواحد ولآخر مواهب شفاء بالروح الواحد , ولآخر عمل قوات ولآخر نبوة ولآخر ترجمة ألسنة ولكن هذه كلها يعملها الروح الواحد بعينة قاسماً لكل واحد بمفرده كما يشاء 

هنا الروح القدس هو..  روح للمنفعة .. روح علم , إيمان , مواهب  وعمل قوات .. إذاً هو يستطيع عمل كل شئ .

وفى رسالة معلمنا بولس إلى أهل رومية يقول : " فلى إفتخار فى المسيح يسوع من جهه ما لله .. لأنى لا أجسر أن أتكلم عن شئ مما لا يفعله المسيح بواسطتى لأجل طاعة الأمم بالقول والفعل بقوة آيات وعجائب بقوة روح الله " ( رومية 15: 17- 19) 

وهنا يضيف معلمنا بولس الرسول أن روح القدس " روح الله" كلى القدرة يعمل بآيات وعجائب .

وفى رسالة معلمنا يوحنا الرسول الولى : " هذا هو الذى أتى بماء ودم يسوع المسيح لا بالماء فقط بل بالماء والدم والروح هو الذى يشهد لأن الروح هو الحق . فإن الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد والذين يشهدون فى الأرض هم ثلاثة الروح والماء والدم والثلاثة هم فى واحد "(يوحنا 5: 6-8)

فى الآيات السابقة يؤكد معلمنا يوحنا اللاهوتى أن :- 

الروح القدس ..  هو روح الله " روح الحق " 

إن الروح القدس عطية إلهية أعظم بكثير من أى كلمات ولكن من كلمات الرسل المدونة فى الكتاب المقدس نستطيع أن نعرف مقدار هذه العطية.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

عطية الروح القدس القوية



سامحنى عزيزى القارئ لأنى تجاسرت واعطيت نفسى الحق أن اتكلم عن عطية الروح القدس واعلم جيداً أنه موضوع أعظم وأكبر بكثير من أن اتكلم عنه – ولكنى لى حجتى  لقد نلت المعمودية فى 30/ 11/ 1988 وانا فى السادسة والأربعين من عمرى , أدركت وقتها كيف أنعم على إلهى بنعمة الروح القدس وشعرت كانى كنت أرض بور لا ماء فيها ولا حياة , أرض مشققه من العطش ثم جرى فيها نهر من الماء غمرتها المياة وروت كل عطش وأصبحت ارض خضراء مثمرة بنعمة الرب لذلك تكلمت ولن أكف حتى النفس الخير , ولا أستطيع أن أخفى أنى تعلمت وتهذبت وتثقفت من الكتاب المقدس لذلك يسعدنى ويشرفنى أن أكتب لك عزيزى القارئ بعض تأملاتى عن: 



كيف يعمل فينا الروح القدس ؟



أولاً : الروح القدس يعطينا الفرح فى الرب وسلام لا يستطيع أحد أن ينزعه منا , حتى فى أثناء التجربة أو وقت الضيق تجد فى قلبك ترنيمة للرب وذلك كما كتب معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى أهل افسس : " ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذى فيه الخلاعة بل إمتلئوا بالروح مكملين بعضكم بعضاً بمزامير وتسابيح واغانى روحية مترنمين ومرتلين فى قلوبكم شاكرين فى كل حين على كل شئ فى إسم ربنا يسوع المسيح لله والآب خاضعين بعضكم لبعض فى خوف الله ( أفسس 5: 18- 21) .

ثانياً : الروح القدس يقودنا

 كما كتب معلمنا لوقا فقال : " أما يسوع فرجع من الأردن ممتلئاً من الروح القدس وكان يقتاد بالروح فى البرية " ( لوقا 4: 1)

ثالثاً : الروح القدس يفتح اعيننا لنرى أشياء لا ترى والأمثلة كثيرة :-

مثال فى سفر أعمال الرسل : " فقال الروح أن أذهب معهم غير مرتاب فى شئ وذهب معى أيضا هؤلاء الإخوة الستة ( أعمال 11: 12)

مثال آخر : " وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون قال الروح القدس أفرزوا لى برنابا وشاول للعمل الذى دعوتهما إليه ( أعمال 13: 2)

رابعاً: الرب يريدنا أن نمتلئ بالروح القدس 

كما أمر التلاميذ أن لا يبرحوا أورشليم حتى يرسل لهم الروح المعزى 

خامساً : لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله

وكما كتب معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى افسس : " إمتلئوا بالروح واخيراً الروح القدس لا يقبله العالم ( افسس 5: 18)

كما كتب معلمنا يوحنا الرسول : " روح الحق الذى لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبلة لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم وفيكم " ( يوحنا 14: 17)



ما هو عمل الروح ؟



قال يسوع : " وأما المعزى الروح القدس الذى سيرسله الآب بإسمى فهو يعلمكم كل شئ ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم " ( يوحنا 14: 26) 

وعد السيد المسيح بإرسال الروح القدس إلى التلاميذ ووصفه أنه:

*  يعلم كل شئ 

* ويذَكْر بكل ما قاله

وأيضاً فى إنجيل يوحنا : " وأما متى جاء ذلك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية ذاك يمجدنى لأنه أخذ مما لى ويخبركم , كما للآب هو لى - لهذا قلت إنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم " ( يوحنا 16: 13- 15)

وهنا يضيف السيد المسيح أن الروح القدس 

§                                 يرشد إلى الحق 

§                                 وأنه يتكلم بكل ما يسمع من الآب والأبن 

§                                 * وأنه يتكلم بكل ما يسمع من الآب والأبن 

§                                 * ويخبر بأمور آتية 

ويؤكد لنا السيد المسيح أن كل ما للآب هو لى – والروح القدس يخبرنا بكل ما للآب والأبن وإذا تأملنا فى كلمات السيد المسيح عن الروح القدس لتأكدنا من وحدانية الأقانيم الثلاثة فىالذات الإلهية فى الصفات والخواص والأعمال .



الروح القدس أزلى منذ البدء



ففى سفر التكوين : " فى البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض وكانت الأرض خربة وخالية وعلى وحه الغمر ظلمة وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه (تكوين 1: 1-2) 

إذاً الروح القدس أزلى وغير مخلوق لأن الله خلق السموات والأرض كما هو مكتوب ولكن روح الله كان موجود منذ البدء يرف على وجه المياه.

وفى سفر يوئيل : " وتعلمون أنى فى وسط إسرائيل وأنى أنا الرب إلهكم وليس غيرى ولا يخزى شعبى إلى الأبد , ويكون بعد ذلك أنى أسكب روحى على كل البشر فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويحلم شيوخكم أحلاماً ويرى شبابكم رؤى , وعلى العبيد أيضاً وعلى الإماء أسكب روحى فى تلك الأيام وأعطى عجائب فى السماء والأرض دما وناراً واعمدة دخان , تتحول الشمس إلى ظلمة والقمر إلى دم قبل أن يجئ يوم الرب العظيم المخوف ويكون أن كل من يدعو بإسم الرب ينجو لأنه فى جبل صهيون وفى أورشليم تكون نجاة " ( يوئيل 27: 31)

لأنه ليس بكيل يعطى الله الروح – الروح القدس له كل المميزات والصفات الإلهية هو المعزى الذى أرسله لنا الآب بإسم الأبن فلنشكر الله على تلك العطية العظيمة إذ سمح لنا أن نكون هيكل له وتسكن فينا روحه القدوس ولنضع أمام أعيننا ما قاله السيد المسيح عن الروح القدس. 

فى إنجيل معلمنا مرقس : " الحق أقول لكم أن جميع الخطايا تغفر لبنى البشر والتتجاديف التى يجدفونها , ولكن من جدف على الروح القدس فليس له مغفرة إلى الأبد بل هو مستوجب دينونة أبدية " ( مرقس 3: 28-29)


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

أنتم أردتم بى شراً أما ربى فأراد خيراً



ولى خراف ليست من هذه الحظيرة ينبغى أن آتى بتلك ايضاً فتسمع صوتى وتكون رعية واحده لراع واحد ( يوحنا 10: 16) 

أشكر ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح لأنه حسبنى مستأهله أن أكون من خرافه ودعانى وقوانى وساعدنى لأن اسمع صوته وأتبعه , ورغم كل الصعاب التى كانت فى طريقى لكنى كنت ولا زلت أشعر بشعور جميل ومريح لم أشعر به من قبل , الرب يحملنى على يديه الرحيمة. 

وهذا هو الفرق بين المسيحية والأديان الأخرى , الرب يحملنا هذه حقيقة , أما الأديان الأخرى أنت تحمل الرب لأنك عبد , كيف يحملك الرب خصوصاً فى وقت الشدة ؟ ويرسل لك الرب عونا عن طريق بشر ربما يكون قريب أو صديق والأمثله كثيرة فى الكتاب المقدس. 

فى سفر أعمال الرسل : " ولما تمت أيام كثيرة تشاور اليهود ليقتلوه ( بولس الرسول) فعلم شاول بمكيدتهم , وكانوا يراقبون الأبواب نهاراً وليلاً ليقتلوه , فأخذه التلاميذ ليلاً وأنزلوه من سور مدلين إياه فى سل "    ( أعمال 9: 23-25) 

وفى نفس السفر السابق : " عندما إتفق بعض اليهود وحرموا أنفسهم حتى يقتلوا شاول ( بولس الرسول ) ويقول الكتاب : ولكن إبن أخت بولس سمع بالكمين فجاء ودخل المعسكر وأخبر بولس "( أعمال 23: 12- 25) 

هكذا يرسل الرب لك عوناً 00

وفى بعض الأحيان يكون المرسل لك ملاكا من قبل الرب كما جاء فى سفر التكوين : " بعدما أخذ إبراهيم هاجر وولدها وصرفهما فى برية بئر سبع رجعت هاجر ونفدت منها المياة ورفعت صوتها وبكت – ويقول الكتاب : فسمع الله صوت الغلام فنادى ملاك الله هاجر من السماء وقال لها مالك ياهاجر لا تخافى وارشدها إلى طريق الماء (تكوين 21: 14- 20)

وفى سفر الأعمال وضع هيرودس بطرس الرسول فى السجن وبينما هو نائم ومربوط بسلسلتين يقول الكتاب : " وإذا ملاك الرب أقبل وأضاء فى البيت فضرب جنب بطرس وأيقظه قائلاً قم عاجلاً فسقطت السلسلتين من يديه وقال له الملاك تمنطق وإلبس ففعل فخرج وتبعه وكان لا يعلم أن الذى جرى بواسطة الملاك حقيقى بل يظن أنه ينظر رؤيا "( أعمال 12:6- 10) 

وقد أكد داود النبى فى المزمور فقال : " لأنه يوصى ملائكته لك لكى يحفظوك فى كل طرقك , على الأيدى يحملونك .. لئلا تصدم بحجر رجلك " ( مزمور 91: 11)

أما أشعياء النبى فذكر الوحى على لسانه فقال: وقد قال حقاً انهم شعبى بنون لا يخونون , فصار لهم مخلصاً , فى كل ضيقتهم تضايق وملاك حضرته خلصهم بمحبته ورأفته , فكهم , ورفعهم , وحملهم كل الأيام القديمة "( أشعياء 63: 8-9 )  

أخيراً الرب يحملك بروحه القدوس كما حمل الراعى الأمين الخروف الضال بعد ان وجده وهو قال لنا : لا أعود أسميكم عبيد لكنى سميتكم أحباء.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

السيد المسيح جاء ليدعوا الضالين والخاطئين إلى التوبة



كتب معلمنا لوقا البشير : وكان جميع العشارين والخطاة يدنون منه ليسمعوه فتزمر الفريسين والكتبة قائلين : هذا يقبل خطاة ويأكل معهم ! " ( لوقا 15) 

لم يعلم كل من الفريسين والكتبة أن السيد المسيح أتى ليحمل خطية العالم لذلك تذمروا .. 

رد عليهم السيد المسيح بمثل قائلاً : " أى إنسان منكم له مائة خروف واضاع واحد منهم ألا يترك التسعة والتسعين فى البرية ليذهب لأجل الضال حتى يجده , إذا وجده يضعه على منكبيه فرحاً ويأتى إلى بيته ويدعوا الأصدقاء والجيران قائلاً لهم : إفرحوا معى لأنى وجدت خروفى الضال " 

هكذا يوضح السيد المسيح أنه راعى وكل نفس بشرية فى رعيته تهمه جداً –ويؤكد فى المثل السابق أنه يترك التسعة والتسعين فى البرية , ويذهب لأجل الضال حتى يجده , ويضيف قائلاً : " أقول لكم أنه هكذا يكون فرح فى السماء بخاطئ واحد يتوب أكثر من تسعه وتسعين باراً لا يحتاجون إلى توبه " 

فرح فى السماء ! 00 بهذه الكلمات تكتمل الصورة , الراعى يذهب لأجل الضال وعندما يجده يدعوا الأصدقاء والجيران ليفرحوا معه ويكون فرح فى السماء . 

 وفى المثل الثانى " الدرهم المفقود " – تدعوا المرأه الصديقات  والجارات قائلة : إفرحن معى لأنى وجدت الدرهم الذى أضعته 0

ثم يقول السيد المسيح : " هكذا أقول لكم يكون فرح قدام ملائكة الله بخاطئ واحد يتوب " 

الجميع يفرح بخاطئ واحد يتوب 00 الجميع يفرح بعوده الخاطئ – الأصدقاء والجيران والسماء ويكون فرح قدام ملائكة الله 0

وأيضاً فى المثل الثالث " الإبن الضال " يقول السيد المسيح  : " وإذ لم يزل بعيداً رآه ابوه فتحنن وركض ووقع على عنقه وقبله " أروع أروع تشبيه لفرح الأب لعودة إبنه الضال , وفى الحال يأمر الأب العبيد قائلاً : " إخرجوا الحلة الأولى وألبسوه وإجعلوا خاتماً فى يده وحذاء فى رجليه وقدموا العجل المسمن وإذبحوه فنأكل ونفرح " 

الأب يريد الجميع أن يفرحوا بعودة الإبن الضال وغضب الإبن ألكبر وكان غضبه بسبب الغيرة قال الأب : " كان ينبغى أن تفرح وتسر لأن أخاك هذا كان ميتاً فعاش وكان ضالاً فوجد " 

وأيضاً  فى إنجيل معلمنا لوقا البشير : " فرجع السبعون بفرح قائلين يارب حتى الشياطين تخضع لنا بإسمك ..  فقال لهم : رأيت الشيطان ساقطاً مثل البرق من السماء , ها أنا أعطيكم سلطاناً لتدوسوا الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو ولا يضركم شئ , ولكن لا تفرحوا بهذه أن الأرواح تخضع لكم , بل إفرحوا بالحرى أن أسماءكم كتبت فى السموات " ( لوقا 10: 17- 20)

وفى رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبى : " أسألك أنت أيضاً يا شريكى المخلص ساعد هاتين اللتين جاهدتا معى فى الإنجيل ومع أكليمندس أيضاً وباقى العاملين معى الذين أسماؤهم فى سفر الحياة إفرحوا أيضاً إفرحوا ليكون حلمكم معروفاً عند جميع الناس " 

 الرب قريب 00 وأنت عزيزى القارئ هل لك هذا الفرح فى الرب لأن أسمك كتب فى السماء 0


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

مهما قال لكم فإفعلوه



فى إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا كتب معجزة تحويل الماء إلى خمر وهى أول معجزة فعلها يسوع فى قانا الجليل وتبدأ المعجزة كما دونت " كانت أم يسوع هناك " 

ويقول الكتاب : " ولما  فرغت الخمر قالت أم يسوع له ليس لهم خمر " ويرد عليها يسوع قائلاً : " مالى ولك يا إمرأة لم تأت ساعتى بعد " ولكن القديسة العذراء مريم أم يسوع تعلم جيداً أنه سيفعل وتذهب إلى الخدام وتقول لهم : " مهما قال لكم فإفعلوه " وتبدأ المعجزة بعمل الخدام وتنفيذ أمر يسوع الذى قال : " إملأوا الأجران ماء " ويؤكد معلمنا يوحنا أنهم ملأوها إلى فوق ويعمل الرب المعجزة ويحول الماء إلى خمر فى لحظة ويأمر الخدام قائلاً : " إستقوا الآن وقدموا إلى رئيس المتكأ  فقدموا فلكا ذاق رئيس المتكأ الماء المتحول خمراً ولم يكن يعلم من اين هى ولكن الخدام الذين كانوا قد إستقوا ماء علموا " ويقول رئيس المتكأ إلى العريس " كل أنسان إنما يضع الخمر الجيدة أولاً ومتى سكروا فحينئذ الدون , أما أنت أبقيت الخمر الجيدة إلى الآن " ( يوحنا : 2) 

كل كلمة كتبها معلمنا يوحنا اللاهوتى لها قصد ولها معانى مثيرة فذكر حضور القديسة العذراء مريم وطلبها من يسوع التصرف , وثقتها أنه سيفعل رغم ما قال يعنى الكثير , إنها تعلم الإحتياج وتطلب من اجله , وتثق فى تلبية طلبها وقولها : " مهما قال لكم فإفعلوه " وصية أبدية , ورغم أن معلمنا يوحنا لم يكتب كثيراً عن القديسة العذراء مريم إلا أن ما كتبه فيه الكفاية ..

ففى الإصحاح التاسع عشر يقول الكتاب : " فلما رأى يسوع أمه والتلميذ الذى كان يسوع يحبه قال لأمه يا إمرأه هوذا إبنك , ثم قال للتلميذ هوذا أمك ومنذ تلك الساعة اخذها التلميذ إلى خاصته " ( يوحنا 19 : 26- 27) 

 لم يقل الرب إرعى أمى 00 لا 00 لكنه قال أمر لها  أولاً 00 هوذا إبنك , وأمر آخر للتلميذ هوذا أمك - سلام الرب عليها.

ولا نستطيع أن ننسى دور الخدام فى المعجزة ألا وهو تنفيذ الأمر : إملأوا الأجران – وأنهم ملأوها إلى فوق يجب أن يكون عمل الخدام كامل ليس فيه نقص وبعد ذلك يعمل الرب وكما نعلم يغير الرب الماء إلى خمر جيد 00 وهذا ما يحدث تماماً عند معرفة الرب والإيمان الكامل به تجد أنك أصبحت شخص جديد الجميع حولك يلاحظ التغيير الأقارب والأصدقاء كما رئيس المتكا عندما ذاق .. شهد أنه الخمر الجيد .. الجميع يشهد لك .. التغيير يكون من الداخل – أجران الماء لم يتغير شكلها ولكن المعجزة كانت فى داخلها .. خمر جيد .. 

وهناك شئ هام وهو 00 " ودُعىَ أيضاً يسوع " الرب لا يقتحم حياتنا ولكن لابد ان يُدْعى وكما قال فى سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتى : " هنذا واقف على الباب واقرع أن سمع أحد صوتى وفتح الباب أدخل إليه وأتعشى معه وهو معى " 

وأخيراً يقول داود النبى : " اليوم إن سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم" ( مزمور 95: 8)


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

كيف أظهر المسيح نفسه ؟



" بعد هذا أظهر يسوع نفسه للتلاميذ على بحر طبرية " (يوحنا 2:1)

وفى الإصحاح الأخير من إنجيل يوحنا نرى كيف أظهر السيد المسيح ذاته للتلاميذ فيقول : " ظهر هكذا كان سمعان بطرس وتوما الذى يقال له التوأم ونثنائيل الذى من قانا الجليل وإبنا زبدى وإثنان آخران من تلاميذه مع بعضهم , قال لهم سمعان أنا أذهب لأتصيد قالوا له : نذهب نحن أيضاً معك فخرجوا ودخلوا السفينة للوقت وفى تلك الليلة لم يمسكوا شيئاً ( 21: 2-8) 

كان التلاميذ قد إنطلقوا إلى الجليل حيث أمرهم الرب وكانوا فى إنتظار ظهوره لهم ولكن كان الإنتظار فى هذه المره طال , وبعد طول الفتره قال بطرس : " أنا أذهب لأتصيد " أى يتصيد سمك ومعه بقية التلاميذ .. وقد كان بطرس والتلاميذ الذين كانوا معه من قبل قد تركوا الشباك والقوارب وتبعوا الرب ..  نعم أحبوا الرب وتبعوه ولكنهم لم يكرهوا الشباك والقوارب , بل لا زال عملهم كصيادى سمك يعيش فى داخلهم ولذلك عندما تأخر الرب عادوا إلى البحر .. 

ولكن معلمنا يوحنا قال : " وفى تلك الليلة لم يمسكوا شيئاً " وكأن الرب يقول لهم بدونى لا تقدروا أن تفعلوا شيئاً " ولكن أتى السيد المسيح فى وقته ولم يتركهم يفقدوا الأمل .. يقول معلمنا يوحنا : " ولما كان الصبح وقف يسوع على الشاطئ ولكن التلاميذ لم يكونوا يعلمون أنه يسوع فقال لهم يسوع : يا غلمان – ألعل عندكم إداماً , أجابوه : لا , فقال لهم : ألقوا الشبكة إلى جانب السفينة الأيمن فتجدوا .. فألقوا ولم يعودوا يقدرون أن يجذبوها من كثرة السمك " 

التلاميذ الذين رافقوا الرب طوال فترة كرازته بالملكوت لم يعرفوه وهو واقف على الشاطئ يكلمهم ولكنه هو يعرفهم جيداً بل انه أتى من أجلهم .. ورغم من أنهم لم يعرفوه ولكنه فتح أعينهم لمعرفته وذلك بمعجزة فألقوا الشبكة على جانب السفينه الأيمن ثم لم يعودوا يقدرون أن يجذبوها. 

وهنا يعرف التلاميذ الرب .. يلقى بطرس نفسه فى البحر بعد أن أتزر ليأتى إليه مسرعاً وباقى التلاميذ جائوا بالسفينة ويجذب بطرس الشبكة إلى البر وبها مائه وثلاثة وخمسين سمكة كبيرة ومع ذلك لم تتخرق الشبكة ليجدوا الرب قد أعد لهم فطوراً كما كتبت فى الآيه رقم 9 : " فلما خرجوا نظروا جمراً جمراً موضوعاً وسمكاً موضوعاً عليه وخبزاً .. وبعد أن أكلوا يعاتب الرب بطرس بكل حب ورقة قائلاً : ".. يا سمعان بن يونا أتحبنى أكثر من هؤلاء ؟ ويجيب سمعان : " نعم يارب أنت تعلم أنى أحبك " ويكرر الرب السؤال ثلاث مرات ويوصى .. " أرع غنمى " .. " أرع خرافى "  

المسيح هو هو الأمس واليوم وغداً وإلى نهاية الزمان .. لطيف .. رقيق.. محب .. يدبر كل إحتياج وإن تأنى أو تأخر لكنه امين فى وعده وسيأتى فى ميعاده وذلك لأنه محب للبشر


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

الحصانة



ترددت على مسامعى كلمة " حصانة" 

فمثلاً سمعت أن أحد أعضاء مجلس الشعب تورط فى قضية ما ومطلوب أن يمثل أمام العدالة ولكن عنده حصانة – يجب أن ترفع الحصانة عنه أولاً حتى يتمكن البوليس من إلقاء القبض عليه . 

ومرة أخرى سمعت أن أحد أعضاء السلك السياسى متورط فى قضية تجسس وأيضاً لم يتمكن البوليس من إلقاء القبض عليه لأنه يحمل جواز سفر ديبلوماسى , وهذا الجواز يمنحه حصانه ديبلوماسية – وكنت أتعجب من قوة هذه الحصانة , ولكن بعد أن إلتقيت برب  المجد ومنحنى الشرف أن أحمل إسمه القدوس وأصبحت بنعمته مسيحية وهبنى الرب حصانة وبالطبع هذه الحصانة مختلفه تمام الإختلاف ..

هى .. هبه إن عشت فى خوف الرب أعمل بوصاياه وفى سفر الأمثال نرى أن " إسم الرب برج حصين يركض إليه الصديق ويتمنع "   ( أمثال 18:10) هذا ما توصل إليه الملك الحكيم سليمان وكتبه بالروح القدس لنتعلم منه ونقتدى به. 

وكتب الملك العظيم داود " لأنك كنت نلجأ لى برج قوة من وجه العدو لأسكنن فى مسكنك إلى الدهور أحتمى بستر جناحيك , لأنك أنت يا ألله إستمعت نذورى أعطيت ميراث خائفى الرب " ( مزمور 61: 3-5)  

وفى مزمور آخر قال " إنما لله إنتظرت نفسى من قبله خلاصى , إنما هو صخرتى وخلاصى , ملجأى لا أتزعزع كثيراً " ( مزمور 62: 1) 

وفى الآيه رقم 6,7 يضيف داود النبى مؤكداً أن الله محتماه فيقول : " إنما هو صخرتى وخلاصى وملجأى فلا أتزعزع على الله خلاصى ومجدى صخرة قوتى محتماى فى الله " 

وفى مزمور ثالث يقول : " يفرح الصديق بالرب ويحتمى به ويبتهج كل المستقيمى القلوب " ( مزمور 64: 10 ) 

ويقول أيضاً " فيك يارب احتميت فلا أخذى إلى الدهر بعدلك نجنى وإنقذنى , أمل اذنك وخلصنى , كن لى صخرة ملجأ أدخله دائماً , أمرت بخلاصى لأنك صخرتى وحصنى " ( مزمور 71: 1-3) .

الرب أعطى داود حصانه وحماية وقد إختبرها داود فى أثناء هربه من شاول , ومن وجه إبنه أبشالوم , وفى جميع ضيقاته – ولذلك سبح للرب ورنم لإسمه فى المزامير وكتبها بالروح لتكون لنا خير مثل نحنذى به 0

ولا أخفى عليك عزيزى القارئ كم تعزينى كلماته وتفرح قلبى ترانيمه فكلمات المزمور 27 تقول : " الرب نورى وخلاصى ممن أخاف , الرب حصن حياتى ممن أرتعب " والمزمور 91 يقول : " الساكن فى ستر العلى فى ظل القدير يبيت أقول للرب ملجأى وحصنى " وفى الآية رقم 4 يقول : " بخوافيه يظللك وتحت أجنحته تحتمى " وفى الآية 9 : " لأنك قلت يارب أنت ملجأى جعلت العلى مسكنك لا يلاقيك شر " 0

أى حماية على الأرض مثل حماية الرب وأى حصانة أقوى من حصانة الرب  - نشكرك يا إلهى على محبتك , إكشف عن عينى فأرى عجائب من شريعتك , غريب أنا فى الأرض فلا تخفى عنك وصاياك 0


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

يقول الرب : ويكون أنى قبلما يدعون أنا أجيب

وفيما هم يتكلمون بعد أنا أسمع



إسألوا تعطوا أطلبوا تجدوا أقرعوا يفتح لكم لأن كل من يسأل يأخذ ومن يطلب يجد ومن يقرع يفتح له , أم أى إنسان منكم إذا سأله إبنه خبزاً يعطية حجراً وإن سالأه سمكة يعطيه حية , فإن كنتم وأنتم أشراراً تعرفون أن تعطوا أولادكم عطايا جيدة فكم بالحرى أبوكم الذى فى السموات يهب خيرات للذين يسألونه ( متى 7: 11) 

أشكر ربى وإلهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح على غنى معرفته - إن معرفتى بالسيد المسيح تشبه إلى حد كبير المثل الذى يقول : تاجر يطلب لآلئ حسنة فلما وجد لؤلؤه واحدة كثيرة الثمن مضى وباع كل ما كان له وإشتراها 0

 وأشكره لأنه حسبنى مستأهلة أن أحمل إسمه المبارك العظيم ولأنه أنار عينى بكلماته الحية الفعالة. 

 تأمل معى يا عزيزى القارئ كلمات السيد المسيح : أسألوا تعطوا أطلبوا تجوا أقرعوا يفتح لكم – لم ولن أجد مثل هذا الحب – ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب مستعد لنفسه لتلبية طلبتك ويؤكد لك أنك إبنه المحبوب , هو أبوك الذى فى السماوات الذى يهب الخيرات للذين يسألونه 0

 وفى إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا الرسول : " الحق الحق أقول لكم من يؤمن بى فالأعمال التى أنا أعملها يعملها هو أيضاً ويعمل اعظم منها لأنى ماض إلى أبى ومها سألتم بإسمى فإنى أفعله " ( يوحنا 14: 12- 13)

وهنا يضيف السيد المسيح أنه بالإيمان والثقة فى إسمه مهما إن سألتم أفعله 0

وفى رسالة معلمنا يعقوب الرسول " وإنما إن كان أحدكم تعوزه حكمة فليطلب من الله الذى يعطى بسخاء ولا يعير فسيعطى له , ولكن فليطلب بإيمان غير مرتاب البته , لأن المرتاب يشبه موجاً من البحر تخبطه الريح وتدفعه , فلا يظن ذلك الإنسان أنه ينال شيئاً من عند الرب " ( يعقوب 1: 5-8) 

فى الآيات السابقة تأكيد آخر – أطلب من الله الذى يعطى بسخاء ولا يعير , ولكن بإيمان وثقة أن أبوك السماوى سيلبى طلبتك لأنه هو القائل : " السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول " 

وأيضاً فى سفر أشعيا " ويكون أنى قبلما يدعون أنا أجيب وفيما هم يتكلمون بعد أنا أسمع " ( أشعياء 65: 24)  

صدقنى عزيزى القارئ عندما أقول لك أنى كنت قبل المسيح ميتة وأحيانى الرب كنت عمياء والآن أبصر – وكما يقول المثل : الصحة تاج على رؤوس الأصحاء لا يراه إلا المرضى – أقول المسيح تاج على رأس كل من يحمل إسمه , يراه أكثر وضوحاً الآتى من الظلمة  , لم أعرف قبل لقائى بالمسيح السلام الذى أعيش فيه الآان مع المحبوب , لم أفهم معنى الأبوة الحقيقى إلا بعد قراءة الكتاب المقدس , لم أكن أعلم أنى أشتريت بثمن وأخيراً يقول بولس الرسول فى رسالته :

" لأننا أعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه " ( أفسس5: 30)


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

داود الفتى الصغير وجليات الفلسطينى العملاق رجل الحرب



فى سفر صمؤيل الأول الإصحاح السابع : كيف إنتصر داود الفتى الصغير على جليات الفلسطينى الذى كان رجل مبارز طوله ست أذرع وعلى رأسه خوذه من نحاس وكان لا بساً درعاً حرشفياً ووزن الدرع كما هو مدون فى الكتاب خمسة الآف شاقل نحاس وجرموقاً من نحاس ومزراق من نحاس بين كتفيه وقناة رمحه كنول النساجيد وسنان رمجه ست مئة شاقل حديد وحامل الترس كان يمشى قدامه ..

وقف جليات أمام صفوف إسرائيل ونادى قائلاً : إختاروا رجلاً ولينزل إلى ويحاربنى فإن قتلنى نصير لكم عبيداً وإن قتلته تصيرون لنا عبيداً .. ولما سمع شاول الملك وجميع إسرائيل إرتاعوا وخافوا جدا.ً 

وعندما سمع داود إبن يسى كلام الفلسطينى قال لشاول : لا يسقط قلب أحد بسببه , عبدك يذهب ويحارب هذا الفلسطينى , قال شاول لداود : أنت غلام وهو رجل حرب منذ صباه – فرد داود قائلاً : لقد قتلت أسد مع دب وانا ارعى الغنم لأنقذ شاة وهذا الفلسطينى الغلف يكون كواحد منهما.

 يحاول شاول إلباس داود خوذة على رأسه ودرع ولكن داود لم يعتاد على هذه الأشياء ولم يقدر أن يمشى بها فينزعها ويأخذ عصاة بيده وينتخب خمسة أحجار ملساء وجعلها فى كف الرعاة ويأخذ مقلاعة بيده ويتقدم ..

 وعندما رأى جليات يحتقره لأنه كان غلام أشقر وجميل المنظر ويقول : ألعلنى أنا كلب حتى تأتى إلى بعصى ولعن داود بآلهتهم , ويرد عليه داود قائلاً : أنت تأتى إلى بسيف وبرمح وترس وأنا آتى أليك بإسم رب الجنود إله صفوف إسرائيل الذى عيرتهم – ويتقدم داود ويأخذ حجر ويرمية بالمقلاع يضرب جليات ويضرب جليات فى جبهته فيسقط على وجهه على الأرض فيأخذ داود سيفه ويقطع رأسه وتكون النصرة لإسرائيل فى إسم رب الجنود ..

ويرنم داود للرب مزمور عن هزيمة الشيطان بإسم رب الجنود 0 

وكما تعلم عزيزى القارئ نحن فى حرب شرسة مع عدو الخير ولن تقوى على الحروب إلا بإسم الرب وكما كتب معلمنا مرقس الرسول : " وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين يخرجون الشياطين بإسمى ويتكلمون بألسنة جديدة , يحملون الحيات وإن شربوا شيئاً مميتاً لا يضرهم ويضعون أيديهم على المرضى فيبرأون " ( مرقس 16: 17- 18) 

والأمثله كثيرة على قوة إسم رب الجنود ففى سفر اعمال الرسل قصة شفاء أعرج منذ ولادته من بطن أمه وكانوا يضعونه كل يوم عند باب الهيكل الذى يقال له الجميل يسأل صدقة فيرد عليه بطرس قائلاً : ليس لى ذهب ولا فضة ولكن الذى لى فإياه أعطيك بإسم يسوع الناصرى قم وإمشى ففى الحال تشددت رجلاه ووثب ووقف – وعندما تتعجب الجموع من شفاء الأعرج من بطن أمه يضيف بطرس قائلاً : " بإسم يسوع المسيح الناصرى الذى صلبتموه أنتم الذى أقامه الله من الأموات بذلك وقف هذا أمامكم صحيحاً 0


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

للخائفون وللمنزعجون قال السيد المسيح : " ثقوا انا هو لا تخافوا"



فى إنجيل معلمنا مرقس الرسول : " وللوقت ألزم تلاميذه أن يدخلوا السفينة ويسبقوا إلى العبر إلى بيت صيدا حتى يكون قد صرف الجمع وبعد ما ودعهم مضى إلى الجبل ليصلى ولما صار المساء كانت السفينه فى وسط البحر وهو على البر وحده ورآهم معذبين فى الجذف لأن الريح كانت ضدهم ( مرقس6:45-48)

كان التلاميذ فى السفينه بمفردهم بدون يسوع وحل عليهم المساء أى الظلام وكانوا وسط البحر والريح ضدهم كل شئ من حولهم ضدهم , ولا أمل فى النجاة , ظنوا أن المخلص بعيد عنهم لا يعرف ما يجرى لهم 0

ولكن تأمل يا عزيزى القارئ كلمة " ورآهم " مع أنه كان بعيد عنهم مضى إلى الجبل ليصلى وهم فى وسط البحر لكنهم رآهم معذبين ويضيف معلمنا مرقس الرسول " ونحو الهذيع الرابع من الليل أتاهم ماشياً على البحر وأراد أن يتجاوزهم ظنوه خيالاً فصرخوا لأن الجميع رأوه وإضطربوا فللوقت كلمهم وقال لهم : " ثقوا أنا هو لا تخافوا فصعد إليهم إلى السفينة فسكت الريح " 0

مهما كانت الظروف حولنا من ظلام وأمواج عالية وريح شديد ضدنا لا بد أن يرانا وسيأتى لنجدتنا ولكن متى فى الهزيع الرابع وعندما يأتى ينزع عنا كل خوف ويقول لنا : لا تخافوا – أنا هو لا تخافوا 0

وفى سفر المزامير كتب الملك العظيم داود بالروح القدس : " ما أعظم جودك الذى ذخرته لخائفيك وفعلته للمتكلين عليك تجاه بنى البشر تسترهم بستر وجهك من مكايد الناس , تخفيهم فى مظلة من مخاصمة الألسن  مبارك الرب لأنه جعل عجباً رحمته لى فى مدينة محصنة وأنا قلت فى حيرتى إنى قد إنقطعت من قدام عينيك ولكنك سمعت صوت تضرعى إذ صرخت إليك " 

وفى مزمور آخر يقول الرب : " أعلمك وأرشدك الطريق التى تسلكها أنصحك عينى عليك ( مزمور 32: 8) 

وفى مزمور ثالث : باطل هو الفرس لأجل الخلاص وبشدو قوته لا ينجى , هوذا عين الرب على خائفيه الراجيين رحمته لينجى من الموت أنفسهم وليستجيبهم فى الجوع ( مز 33: 17- 19) 

وفى مزمور رابع : " ملاك الرب حال حول خائفيه وينجيهم ذوقوا وأنظروا ما أطيب الرب , كثيره هى بلايا الصديق ومن جميعها ينجيه الرب " ( مزمور 34: 7- 8) 

 الآيات السابقة تؤكد لنا أن المسيح هو هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد لأنه قال لنا : لا أهملك ولا أتركك ويجب علينا أن نكون واثقين أن الرب معين لى فلا أخاف ماذا يصنع بى إنسان 0

إن ما أكتبه لك يا عزيزى القارئ هو تأمل فى كلمات الحبيب ويسعدنى ويشرفنى أن أذكر دائما أنى آتية من الحظيرة الأخرى .. من الموت إلى الحياة .. ومن الظلام إلى النور .. ولى تجربتى التى يعرفها الجميع .. كيف أنقذنى الرب بيمينه القوية ؟ وأخرجنى من مصر ولم يتركنى لأعدائى .. قام على الكل .. وطلبوا نفسى ولكن صادق الوعد الأمين كان ولا زال لى معين .. فلا أخاف ماذا يصنع بى الإنسان ..   له المجد وكراهة من الآن  وإلى الأبد آمين .


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

من هو المسيح عيسى إبن مريم ؟



سؤال صعب تردد فى داخلى سنوات وسنوات , لم أجد له الإجابة الشافية , فكنت كلما سألت أحد المقربين إلى زاد فى داخلى الشك والحيرة ...

§                            *مٌنْ هذا الذى ولد بدون أب ومن هو أبوه ؟ 

§                            مٌنْ الذى الملائكة بشرت أمه به ؟ 

§                            *مٌنْ الذى أمه أفضل نساء العالمين ؟

§                            مٌنْ الذى تكلم فى المهد صبياً ؟

§                            مٌنْ الذى قال الله جعلنى وأى آيتان للعالمين ؟

§                            مٌنْ الذى خلق من الطين طير بعد أن نفخ فيه من روحه ؟ 

§                            مٌنْ الذى .. أحيا الموتى , فتح أعين العمى , طهر البرص , شفى       جميع المرضى , وأنزل من السماء مائدة أكل منها  الجميع ؟

لم أقرأ أو أسمع فى حياتى معجزات مثل التى قام بها المسيح عيسى إبن مريم بإذن الله .. والسؤال .. ..

لماذا لم يعطى الله هذا الإذن إلا له هو فقط ! ؟

كانت الإجابة أمامى ولكنها صعبة الفهم وهى بكل بساطة : أنه كلمة وروح منه ألقاها إلى مريم 0

كان لا بد من إستنارة من عنده هو , لكى أفهم معنى هذه الكلمات العظيمة – ونظر إلى ملك الملوك وعرف ما فى قلبى من شوق إلى معرفة شخصة كما هو مكتوب فى مزمور داود النبى : " الرب من السماء أشرف على بنى البشر لينظر هل من فاهم طالب الله ( مزمور 14: 3) ولم يتركنى الحبيب فى حيرتى أتى إلى وعرفنى بشخصه .. ولم لا .. وهو القائل فى سفر الرؤيا : هنذا واقف على الباب وأقرع فإن سمع أحد صوتى وفتح الباب أدخل إليه وأتعشى معه وهو معى " ( رؤيا 3: 1) وإلتقيت به وكان لقائه اروع من ان يوصف , يفوق كل عقل وخيال , مر على لقائى به إثنى عشر عاماً ولكنه الأمس وليس أمس الأول .. إتهمنى البعض بالجنون والبعض بالإختلاق والكذب , ولكنى أعذرهم جميعاً لأنهم لم يتذوقوا حلاوة الرب , ومن فرحتى وشدة حبى أصلى من أجل الجميع أن يعرفوه ويتلذذوا به كما أنا 0

والآن إسمح يا عزيزى القارئ – أن نعيش معاً فى أجمل الكلمات التى قيلت عن السيد المسيح فى رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول : الله بعد ما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً بأنواع وطرق كثيرة كلمنا فى هذه الأيام فى إبنه الذى جعله وارثاً لكل شئ الذى به ايضاً عمل العالمين الذى هو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته بعد ما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا جلس فى يمين العظمة فى الأعالى صائراً أعظم من الملائكة بمقدار ما ورث إسماً أفضل منهم " ( العبرانيين 1:1- 4)

 أنظر إلى دقة التعبير الله كلم الآباء بالأنبياء ومعنى حرف "ب" أنه إستخدم الأنبياء لتوصيل الرسالة ولكن فى الأيام الأخيرة كلمنا فى إبنه ومعنى كلمة "فى" يفسرها بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى أهل كولوسى : " لأنه فيه سر أن يحل كل الملئ .. فإنه فيه يحل كل ملئ اللاهوت جسدياً "

  والذى عمل العالمين أى أنه هو الخالق القدير , ويضيف معلمنا بولس الرسول : هو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته .. له المجد والكرامة منذ الزل وإلى الأبد آمين 0


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

أعظم ميلاد عرفته البشرية



نحتفل جميعاً والعالم اجمع بميلاد السيد المسيح , أعظم ميلاد عرفته البشرية - طفل المزود ... مَنْ هو ؟

وللأجابه على هذا السؤال لابد من البحث فى كتاب الحياة – الكتاب المقدس فى سفر دانيال النبى عندما ألقى الفتية الثلاث فى النار وهم موثقين ظن الملك نبوخذ نصر أنهم هلكوا ولكنه يقول : ها أنا ناظر أربعة رجال محلولين يتمشون فى وسط النار وما بهم من ضرر ومنظر الرابع شبيه بإبن الآلهة " ( دانيال 30: 35) 

هكذا شهد نبوخذ نصر الملك الوثنى إنه إبن إله 0

وفى سفر الأمثال : وحى آجور إبن متقيه مسا " من صعد إلى السموات ونزل , من جمع الريح فى حفنية من صر المياة فى ثوب من ثبت جميع أطراف الأرض , ما إسمه وما إسم إبنه إن عرفت " (أمثال 33) 

 وهذه شهادة أخرى لأبن الله 0

وفى سفر أشعياء : ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية ها العذراء تحبل وتلد إبناً وتدعوا إسمه عمانوئيل " ( أشعياء 7: 14) 

وأيضاً فى سفر أشعياء " لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى إبناً وتكون الرياسة على كتفيه ويدعى إسمه عجيباً مشيراً إلهاً قديراً أباً أبدياً رئيس السلام " ( أشعياء 9: 6) 

 هذه بشهادة أنبياء العهد القديم التى دونت بالروح القدس قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح بمئات السنين ( كتب اليهود الموحى بها من الله وما زالت فى أيديهم ويعترفون بما جاء فيها حتى هذا اليوم ويقراها المسيحيون ايضاً وأسموه العهد القديم أما الإنجيل والرسائل وسفر الرؤيا فأسموه العهد الجديد ) وكلها تؤكد أن المسيح هو إبن الله 0

وفى العهد الجديد كتب معلمنا متى الرسول أن : " مجوس من المشرق قد جاءوا إلى أورشليم ليسجدوا إلى الصبى المولود وكانوا قد تحققوا منه بالتدقيق وقالوا : لقد راينا نجمه فى المشرق وأتينا لنسجد له وإذ النجم الذى رأوه فى المشرق  يتقدمهم حتى وقف حيث الصبى فسجدوا له وفتحوا كنوزهم وقدموا له هدايا ذهباً ولباناً ومراً .. 

وكذلك فى متى : " عندما سأل السيد المسيح التلاميذ من يقول الناس أنى انا يقول سمعان بطرس : " أنت هو المسيح إبن الله الحى "( متى 16: 16) 

وفى الإصحاح 27 يصرخ المسيح بصوت عظيم ويسلم الروح فينشق حجاب الهيكل إلى إثنين وتحدث زلزله وتنشق الصخور وتتفتح القبور ويقوم أجساد القديسين الراقدين , يشهد له قائد المئة والذين كانوا يحرسون قائلين : " حقا كان هذا إبن الله " 

وفى إنجيل معلمنا مرقس " بدء إنجيل يسوع المسيح إبن الله "     ( متى 1: 1) وأيضاً فى إنجيل مرقس : " فسأله رئيس الكهنة أيضاً وقال له : أ أنت المسيح إبن المبارك فقال يسوع أنا هو وسوف تبصرون إبن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة وآتياً فى سحاب السماء " ( مرقس 14: 61-62) 

وهنا يؤكد السيد المسيح أنه إبن المبارك إبن الله ...

وفى إنجيل معلمنا لوقا الرسول : " يقف ملاك الرب ويكلم الرعاة : ها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب أنه ولد لكم اليوم فى مدينة داود مخلص هو مسيح الرب .. 

وكذلك شهد له سمعان الشيخ بالروح القدس قائلاً " الآن تطلق عبدك يا سيد حسب قولك بسلام لأن عينى قد أبصرتا خلاصك الذى أعددته قدام جميع الشعوب نور إعلان للأمم ومجداً لشعبك إسرائيل " ( لوقا 2)


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

الشهادتين



قدمت لك عزيزى القارئ شهادة الكتاب التى كتبها أنبياء العهد القديم والجديد بالروح القدس أن السيد المسيح هو إبن الله واليوم أقدم شهادتين هما:



أولا : شهادة الآب للأبن 

ثانياً : شهادة الأبن لنفسه

وفى نفس الوقت أغتنم الفرصة لكى أرد على البعض الذين يقولون أنهم قرأوا الكتاب المقدس وبالتحديد العهد الجديد ولم يجدوا ما يدل صراحة على أن السيد المسيح هو إبن الله 



أولا : شهادة الآب للأبن



فى إنجيل معلمنا متى الرسول : " فلما إعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء وإذا السموات قد إنفتحت له فراى روح الله نازلاً مثل حمامه وآتياً عليه وصوت من السماء قائلاً: هذا هو إبنى الحبيب الذى به سررت "( متى 3: 16- 17 

وأيضاً فى إنجيل متى : " وفيما هو يتكلم إذا سحابة نيرة ظللتهم وصوت من السحابة قائلاً : هذا هو إبنى الحبيب الذى به سررت " ( متى 17: 5) 

وفى إنجيل معلمنا مرقس الرسول : " وكانت سحابة تظللهم فجاء صوت من السحابة قائلاً : هذا هو إبنى الحبيب له إسمعوا " ( مرقس 9: 7)  

وفى إنجيل معلمنا لوقا الرسول : " وصار صوت من السحابة قائلاً : هذا هو إبنى الحبيب له إسمعوا " ( لوقا 9: 25) 

الآيات التى تؤكد أن السيد المسيح إبن الله كثيرة , ولكن أكتفى بما سبق.



ثانياً : شهادة الأبن لنفسه



فى إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا الرسول : " لأنه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل إبنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحيوه الأبدية " ( يوحنا 3: 16) وفى الآية 18 : " الذى يؤمن به لا يدان والذى لا يؤمن به قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن بإسم إبن الله الوحيد " 

وأيضاً فى يوحنا : " فالذى قدسه الآب وأرسله إلى العالم أتقولون له أنك تجدف لأنى قلت أنى إبناً لله " ( يوحنا 10: 26) وأكثر من ذلك لقد قال السيد المسيح فى يوحنا: " أنا والآب واحد " ( يوحنا 10 : 20) 

وأيضاً فى يوحنا : " قال له فيلبس : يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا , قال له يسوع :  أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفنى يا فيلبس الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب , ألست تؤمن أنى أنا فى الآب والآب فى " ( يوحنا 14: 8- 10) 

الآيات السابقة واضحة وصريحة وكلها تؤكد أن السيد المسيح قال عن نفسه عدة مرات أنه إبن الله .

وحتى أعداء الصليب شهدوا للسيد المسيح ففى إنجيل معلمنا مرقس الرسول : " وصرخ الشيطان بصوت عظيم وقال : مالى ولك يا يسوع إبن الله العلى أستحلفك بألله ألا تعذبنى " ( مرقس 5: 7) 

وفى إنجيل معلمنا لوقا الرسول : " فلما رأى الشيطان يسوع وخر له وقال بصوت عظيم مالى : مالى ولك يا يسوع إبن الله العلى أطلب منك أن لا تعذبنى " ( لوقا 8: 28 ) وأيضاً فى لوقا : " وكانت الشياطين تخرج من كثيرين وهى تصرخ وتقول : أنت هو المسيح إبن الله الحى " ( لوقا 4: 14) 

هكذا شهد الله الآب للأبن , وشهد الإبن لنفسه , وحتى الشيطان عدو الصليب شهد أن السيد المسيح هو إبن الله العلى ...

 والسؤال الآن - إن لم السيد المسيح هو إبن الله .. فإبن من هو ؟


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

ماذا يقول القرآن عن الإنجيل ؟



أخى فى الإسلام ..

إن هدفنا واحد هو عبادة الخالق القدير لكى تمر بنا الحياة الدنيا بسلام ونصل فى النهاية إلى الحياة الأبدية مع الله , وجميعنا يعرف أن العمر قصير لذلك وجب علينا أن ننظر إلى ما بعد 0

أسألك أخى المسلم أن تبتعد عن التعصب وتستخدم نعمة العقل والتفكير الذى ميزنا به الخالق العظيم على سائر المخلوقات , ولكن ما فائدة العقل إذ ظل سجين لا تستخدمه , ونحن نكرر مفعولات لا أساس لها من الصحة  فمثلا أنت تردد عبارة : "الكتاب المقدس الموجود بين أيدينا الان محرف "

وانا أسألك .. أين هو برهانك على تحريفه ؟ .. ولأثبت لك أنه غير محرف سيكون برهانى من القرآن الذى أنت تؤمن به 0

1- فى سورة البقرة رقم2 الآية 285  0                 0                            

" آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله وقالوا سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير(285) "

2- وفى سورة آل عمران 2 الآية رقم 2و3و4

" الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم(2) نزل عليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقا لما بين يديه وأنزل التوراة والإنجيل(3) من قبل هدى للناس وأنزل الفرقان إن الذين كفروا بآيات الله لهم عذاب شديد والله عزيز ذو انتقام(4) " 

3- فى سورة النساء رقم 4 والآية رقم 136

" ياأيها الذين آمنوا آمنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله والكتاب الذي أنزل من قبل ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضل ضلالا بعيدا(136) "

4- فى سورة المائدة رقم 5 والآية رقم 66

" ولو أنهم أقاموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل إليهم من ربهم لأكلوا من فوقهم ومن تحت أرجلهم منهم أمة مقتصدة وكثير منهم ساء ما يعملون(66)" 

5- وأيضاً فى سورة المائدة رقم 5 والآية رقم 68

" قل ياأهل الكتاب لستم على شيء حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل إليكم من ربكم وليزيدن كثيرا منهم ما أنزل إليك من ربك طغيانا وكفرا فلا تأس على القوم الكافرين(68) "

6- وفى هذه الآيات أرجوك يا أخى المسلم أن تتأمل فيها جيداً وتتعمق فى معناها ثم قرر أنت بنفسك ما المقصود منها وهى فى سورة المائدة رقم 5 الآيات 46و 47

" وقفينا على آثارهم بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة وآتيناه الإنجيل فيه هدى ونور ومصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة وهدى وموعظة للمتقين(46) وليحكم أهل الإنجيل بما أنزل الله فيه ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الفاسقون(47) "

 أخى المسلم – ألا زلت بعد ما قدمت لك تردد كلمة تحريف الكتاب  أسألك أن يتسع صدرك للحديث معى ... وأقول لك وبعلم الله أنى صادقة .. أنى كل ما أرجوه هو الفائدة لك ولى لأننا نخرج دائماً من ميدان البحث ظافرين بالحقيقة 0

والآن أسألك أن تسأل نفسك ..

 كيف يحرف بشر مخلوق ضعيف كلمة الله الخالق القدير؟ .. 

أليس الله قادر على حفظ كتابه وهو القائل : 



" إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ(9)"


----------



## golden_arab (24 فبراير 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول

اهلا وسهلا بيك بس اعرف ايه الغرض من موضوعك؟

ناهد متولى كذابه قالت مره فى البالتوك رمت الجمرات فى العمره

ولم تستطيعا ن تقرا حرف واحد من القران فلا يصح الاستشهاد بيها

وعندك فضايح ناهد متولى على الانتريت ممكن تتاكد بنفسك موثقا بالصور

فمرحبا بيك


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ



أخى المسلم  فى كل مكان .. كتبت لك سابقاً الآيات القرآنية التى تؤكد أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله وفى نهاية كلمتى آية قرآنية من سورة الحجر رقم 15 والآية رقم 9 

" إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ (9)"

ربما تقول أن كلمة " الذكر" تعنى القرآن وليس الكتاب المقدس ! 

أرد عليك من القرآن فى سورة النحل رقم 16 والآية رقم 43 

" وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون(43) "

الآية السابقة موجهة إلى الرسول والرجال الذين أرسلوا من قبله , هم أهل الذكر أى موسى والسيد المسيح 0

وفى سورة يونس رقم 10 والآية رقم 94

" فإن كنت في شك مما أنزلنا إليك فاسأل الذين يقرءون الكتاب من قبلك لقد جاءك الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين(94) "

هذه الآية تؤكد أن : الذين يقرأون الكتب هم على حق وإذا شك الرسول عليه أن يرجع لهم 0

ثم أسألك أخى المسلم أن تتأمل فى هذه الآية فى سورة القصص رقم 28 والآية رقم 49 

" قل فأتوا بكتاب من عند الله هو أهدى منهما أتبعه إن كنتم صادقين(49)" 

والآن أسالك اخى المسلم .. ما المقصود " فأتوا بكتاب من عند الله هو أهدى منهما " ؟ ..  وما المقصود بكلمة " منهما  ؟ .. 

هل من المعقول بعد كل هذه الآيات القرآنية التى تشهد بصحة الكتاب المقدس تقول أنت أنه حُرف ؟ 

وأجد سؤال ملح .. 

متى حرف الكتاب المقدس ؟ .. قبل القرآن؟ 

لا يمكن أن يكون حرف قبل نزول القرآن , وإلا كيف يشهد القرآن له هذه الشهادة ؟ !! والله عالم الغيب يعرف ان الكتاب المقدس سوف يحرف !

أين حرف الكتاب المقدس ؟ .. 

وإذا كان مسيحيوا الشرق الأوسط حرفوا الكتاب .. فهل إمتدت أيديهم إلى الكتاب المقدس فى جميع أنحاء العالم ؟ 

إن الكتاب  المقدس الموجود فى كل بلاد العالم هو بالضبط الموجود بين أيدينا , مترجم إلى جميع لغات العالم ومتطابق تماماً فى كل مكان 0

إذا أردت يا أخى المسلم أن تتأكد بنفسك من صحة الكتاب المقدس فما عليك إلا العودة إلى النسخ القديمة وهى موجودة فى الأماكن التالية :-

1-                                    النسخة المعروفة بالفاتيكانية .. وتجدها فى قصر الفاتيكان فى مدينة روما وهى من أقدم نسخ الكتاب المقدس 0

2-                                    النسخة السينائية .. نسبة إلى طور سيناء حيث وجدت أولاً وهى الآن فى المتحف البريطانى فى لندن وتشمل الإنجيل والتوراة 0

3-                                   النسخة الأفرامية .. وهى الآن فى باريس وهى تحتوى على الإنجيل .

هل تعتقد أخى المسلم أن دول الغرب تحفظ هذه الوثائق التى لا مجال للشك فيها وفى نفس الوقت تداول كتاب محرف !!

وأخيراً فى سورة الأنعام رقم 6 والآية رقم 34 

" ولا مبدل لكلمات الله (34) "

أخى المسلم .. نحن نثق فى الكتاب المقدس أنه كلمة الله الحية والباقية إلى نهاية الزمان لأن مسيحنا قال : " السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول " .. آمين ..


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

golden_arab قال:


> اثناسيوس الرسول
> 
> اهلا وسهلا بيك بس اعرف ايه الغرض من موضوعك؟
> 
> ...



عزيزى هذة رسالة الى كل مسلم ليعرف الحق وصدقنى من قلبى كلنا بنبحك يا مسلم وخايفين عليك من الهلاك الرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

لا مــــبـدل لـــــكـلـمـة الـله



أخى المسلم..

إسمح لى أن نتأمل معاً فى بعض آيات القرآن ونطلب من إلهنا القدير أن يرشدنا إلى طريق الحق وأن ينير أعيننا وأبصارنا لنصل إليه ونكون فىالنهاية من عباده الصالحين .. آمين 

فى سورة الأنعام رقم 6 والآية رقم 34 

" ولقد كذبت رسل من قبلك فصبروا على ما كذبوا وأوذوا حتى أتاهم نصرنا ولا مبدل لكلمات الله ولقد جاءك من نبإ المرسلين(34) "  

وأيضاً فى سورة الأنعام رقم 6 الآية رقم 115

"وتمت كلمة ربك صدقا وعدلا لا مبدل لكلماته وهو السميع العليم(115) "

وهناك العديد من الآيات التى تؤكد أنه " لا مبدل لكلمات الله " وهذه حقيقة قوية ثابته لا يستطيع أحد أن يبدلها أو يغيرها لأنها آتية من عند الخالق القدير صانع الأرض بقوته ومؤسس المسكونه بحكمته وبفهمه رفع السموات وبأمره خلق كل نفس حية فى السماء وعلى الأرض 0

أعتقد أنك أخى المسلم تتفق معى فى ذلك ولكنى أتعجب فكيف بعد ان تقرأ هذه الآيات تتجرأ أن تقول هناك مخلوق أقوى من الخالق وبدل وغير فى كلمته وهو القوى الذى يقول للشئ كن فيكون !! .. والقرآن ذكر أن الله قال فى سورة الحجر رقم 15 والآية رقم 9 

: " إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون(9)  " 

وكما سبق وأوضحت لك فى رسالة رقم 2 كلمة الذكر تعنى :  " الكتاب المقدس " وأكدت لك ذلك من القرآن كما جاء فى سورة النحل رقم 16 والآية رقم 43 وسورة الأنبياء رقم 21 والآية رقم 7 

" فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون(7) "

ويضيف القرآن فى سورة البقرة رقم 2 والآية رقم 41 

" وآمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم (41) "

وفى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآية رقم 81

" جاءكم رسول مصدق لما معكم 81 "

 وفى سورة النساء رقم 4 والاية رقم 47 

" ياأيها الذين أوتوا الكتاب آمنوا بما نزلنا مصدقا لما معكم ( 47) "

وفى سورة المائدة رقم 5 والآية رقم 48

" وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقا لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمنا عليه (48) "

الآيات السابقة جميعها تؤكد معنى واحد أن القرآن مصدقاً لما جاء فى الكتب السابقة .. " التوراة والإنجيل " .. ورغم كل ما سبق أجدك أخى المسلم لا تصدق فى الكتاب المقدس !!.. وأكرر لك .. أنت ترتكب معصية كبيرة كبيرة :

أولاً : بقولك أن : " مخلوق ضعيف بدل كلمة الخالق "  لأنك تسئ إلى الله وتتهمه بأنه غله ضعيف لم يقدر أن يحافظ على كلمته ..

ثانياً : تسئ إلى القرآن الذى يؤكد ان التوراة والإنجيل هما كلمة الله وأنه لا مبدل لكلام الله .. 

ثالثاً : لم يشر القرآن أن الكتاب المقدس سيحرف بل على العكس شهد له وكما جاء فى سورة يونس رقم 10 والآية رقم 94

" فإن كنت في شك مما أنزلنا إليك فاسأل الذين يقرءون الكتاب من قبلك(94) "

وهنا يقول الله للرسول إذا شككت فى ما انزلت إليك إرجع إلى أهل الكتاب الذى أنزل قبلاً أى " التوراة والإنجيل " وهذا تأكيد لا جدال فيه أن الكتاب المقدس هو المرجع والأساس 0

 أخى المسلم .. 

هذا ما يقوله القرآن الكتاب الذى تؤمن به .. والآن ما رأيك ؟ ماذا ستقول بعد ما سبق , إذا أردت أن تراجعنى فى أى كلمة أكتب على رقم فاكس الجريدة الموجود فى الصفحة الأولى ويشرفنى ويسعدنى أن نتحاور معاً على صفحات الجريدة وتأكد أن أسرة التحرير ستنشر رسالتك كما هى بكل أمانه وكما جاء فى الإنجيل " قدسوا الإله فى قلوبكم مستعدين دائماً لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذى فيكم بوداعة وخوف " ... 

خوف الله


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

القرآن يشهد بأن المسيحيون ليسوا كفاراً أو مشركين ... فهل تعمل بوصايا كتابك ؟



يقول القرآن فى سورة العنكبوت رقم 29 والآية رقم 46 

" ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن إلا الذين ظلموا منهم وقولوا آمنا بالذي أنزل إلينا وأنزل إليكم وإلهنا وإلهكم واحد ونحن له مسلمون (46) "

أخى المسلم القرآن يأمرك أن يكون الجدل بيننا بالحسنى .. ويأمرك ايضاً أن تقول : آمــنا بالذى أنزل إليكم وإلهنا واحد .. فهل تعمل بوصايا كتابك ؟ .. أم أنك تدعونا كفاراً ومشركين ! ..

لقد كنت مثلك ولكنى عندما إلتقيت برب المجد وتبعته تأكدت أن المسيحية تعبد إله واحد 0

أسألك يا أخى المسلم   فى إسم الله الذى نعبده جميعاً أن تقرأ معى الآيات القرآنية التالية وأنا أكتب لك , إسم السورة , ورقمها  , ورقم الآية لكى تتأكد بنفسك من صحة ما أكتب لك وبعد ذلك أترك لضميرك الحكم 0

فى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 الآية رقم 55

" إذ قال الله ياعيسى إني متوفيك ورافعك إلي ومطهرك من الذين كفروا وجاعل الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا إلى يوم القيامة ثم إلي مرجعكم فأحكم بينكم فيما كنتم فيه تختلفون َ(55) "

الآية السابقة واضحة كل الوضوح وتؤكد إيماننا أن السيد المسيح مات ثم قام ورفع إلى السماء , والقرآن يذكر أن الله بنفسه هو القائل وأن الذين يتبعون السيد المسيح فوق الذين كفروا إلى يوم القيامة وفى هذا اليوم سيحكم الله فيما إختلفنا عليه , وهذا هو نص القرآن أنزل بلسان عربى مبين ومفهوم لنا جميعاً فكيف إذاً تدعونا كفاراً ؟ ! .. مَنْ هم الذين يتبعون السيد المسيح ؟ .. أهناك من يتبعونه غيرنا ؟ .. بكل تأكيد نحن شعب المسيح .. ونحن فوق الذين كفروا إلى يوم القيامة .. وسيأتى ذلك اليوم الذى ستعرف فيه الحقيقة .. وستقدم حساب عن كل ما فعلت 0

وفى سورة المائدة رقم 5 والآية رقم 69

" الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والصابئون والنصارى من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحا فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (69) "

وهنا يؤكد القرآن أن الذين آمنوا واليهود والصابئون والنصارى الذين يؤمنون بالله الواحد ويوم القيامة أى اليوم الآخر ويعملون صالحا لا خوف عليهم ولا هو يحزنون .. أى أنهم ليسوا كفاراً .. هذه شهادة أخرى من القرآن . والآن ما رأيك اخى المسلم ألا زلت تدعونا كفاراً !!

صدقنى اخى المسلم لو لم أكن أحبكم جميعاً لما كتبت لكم .. أنتم لستم أعدائنا .. إن عدونا واحد وهو الشيطان الذى لا يريدنا أن نعيش معاً فى سلام .. وهناك العديد من الآيات القرآنية التى تؤكد صحة عبادتنا لله الواحد

 وهل تعتقد أخى المسلم أن الله يغير رأيه فينا بعد فترة ويأمر بقتلنا كما يدعى البعض ؟ .. 

الله الخالق القدير الذى خلق السموات والأرض فى ستة أيام بكل هذه الدقة وخلق الإنسان والحيوان والنبات والبحار والنهار .. الخ وجعل كل شئ يسبح بغسمه منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد يقول أمراً ثم يعود فيغير رأيه فى هذا الأمر ! .. كيف ؟ وهو عالم بكل شئ ما كان .. وما سيكون .. إنتبه أخى المسلم لأن الله يقول : أنت بلا عذر ايها الإنسان .. ويقول فتشوا الكتب


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

فتش الكتب وقارن 



أخى المسلم .. أعلم جيداً إنك لا تعرف شيئاً عن المسيحية ورغم ذلك تتهمنا بالكفر , لذلك أسمح لى أن أكتب لك بعض القواعد الأساسية مقارنة بمثيلتها من القرآن 0

والبداية ستكون مع " وصف الله " فى كل من القرآن واإنجيل وسأكتب لك مكان الآيات بالتحديد ليمكنك التأكد من صحة ما كتبت .. 



أولاً : وصف الله من القرآن



لله 99 إسم وهذه الأسماء جمعت من القرآن وفيها وصفه وهى : -

(1) الرحمن (2) الرحيم (3) الملك  (4) القدوس (5) السلام               (6) المؤمن (7) المهيمن (8) العزيز (9) الجبار (10) المتكبر            (11) الخالق (12) البارئ  (13) المصور(14) الغفار (15) القهار      (16) الوهاب (17) الرازق   (18) الفتاح    (19) العليم  (20) القابض   (21) الباسط (22) الخافض (23) الرافع  (24) المعز  (25) المذل     (26) السميع (27) البصير (28) الحاكم (29) العدل (30) اللطيف      (31) الخبير (32) الحليم (33) العظيم (34) الغفور (35) الشكور      (36) العلى (37) الكبير  (38) الحافظ (39) المقيت (40) الحسيب        (41) الجليل(42) الكريم (43) الرقيب (44) المجيب (45) الواسع      (46) الحكيم (47) الودود (48) المجيد (49) الباعث (50) الشهيد      (51) الحق (52) الوكيل (53) القوى (54) المتين  (55) الولى         (56) الحميد  (57) المحصى (58) المبدئ (59) المعيد  (60) المحيى (61) المميت (62) الحى (63) القيوم (64) الواجد (65) الماجد         (66) الواحد  (67) الصمد (68) القدير (69) المقتدر (70) المقدم         (71) المؤخر (72) الأول (73) الآخر (74) الظاهر (75) الباطن        (76) الوالى  (77) المتعالى (78) البر (79) التواب (80) المنتقم       (81) العفو   (82) الرؤوف (83) مالك الملك (84) ذو الجلال والإكرام (85) المقسط (86) الجامع (87) الغنى (88) المغنى (89) المعطى     (90) المانع   (91) الضار (92) النافع (93) النور (94) الهادى         (95) البديع     (96) الباقى (97) الوارث (98) الرشيد   (99) الصبور



 وفى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآية رقم 54

" ومكروا ومكر الله والله خير الماكرين (54) "

وفى سورة النساء رقم 4 والآية رقم 142

" إن المنافقين يخادعون الله وهو خادعهم (142) "

وفى سورة الأنعام رقم 6 والآية 39

" من يشأ الله يضلله ومن يشأ يجعله على صراط مستقيم (39) "

وفى سورة البقرة رقم 2 والآية رقم 106

" ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها ألم تعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير (106) "



ثانياً : وصف الله فى الإنجيل



1-                                             فى رسالة يوحنا الأولى 

 " الله نور ليس فيه ظلمة البته ( 1 يوحنا 1: 5) "

2-                                             وفى الرسالة السابقة 

" الله محبة ( 1 يوحنا 4: 8) "

3-                                            وفى إنجيل مرقس الرسول

" الله واحد وليس آخر سواه ( مرقس 12: 33) "

4-                                            وفى رسالة يعقوب الرسول 

" كل عطية صالحة وكل موهبة تامة هى من فوق نازلة من عند أبى النوار الذى ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران ( يعقوب 1: 17) " 

5-                                            فى رساله بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس

" الله الذى يريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون ( 1 تيموثاوس 2: 4) "

6-                                            فى إنجيل متى 

" السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول ( متى 24: 35)  "

7-                                            فى إنجيل يوحنا 

" المجد الذى من الإله الواحد ( يوحنا 5: 4) "

8-                                            فى رسالة بولس للعبرانيين

" الله الحى ( العبرانيين 5: 44) "

9-                                            فى رسالة يعقوب 

" هوذا الديان واقف قدام الباب ( يعقوب 5: 9) "

10-                                        وفى الرسالة السابقة 

" الرب كثير الرحمة ورأوف ( يعقوب 5: 11) "

11-                                        وفى رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس

" الله خالق الجميع ( أفسس 3: 9) "

أخى المسلم .. نحن نؤمن بإله واحد كما هو مكتوب وكما سبق وقدمت .. هو نور ليس فيه ظلمة البته .. الله محبة .. ليس عنده تغيير .. حتى أن السماء والأرض تزولان وكلامه لا يزول .. الله يريد خلاص الجميع ...  هو الخالق القدير 0


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

الرب الإله كلم موسى من شجرة ومن جبل... فلماذا لا يكلمنا فى إنسان ؟



يقول القرآن فى سورة طه رقم 20 والآيات من 9- 14

" وهل أتاك حديث موسى(9) إذ رأى نارا فقال لأهله امكثوا إني آنست نارا لعلي آتيكم منها بقبس أو أجد على النار هدى(10) فلما أتاها نودي ياموسى(11) إني أنا ربك فاخلع نعليك إنك بالوادي المقدس طوى(12) وأنا اخترتك فاستمع لما يوحى(13) إنني أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدني وأقم الصلاة لذكري (14)َّ "

أخى المسلم .. 

أنت تؤمن أن الله كلم موسى من النار التى ظهرت على الشجرة .. نعم .. وأنا أيضاً أؤمن وكل مسيحى ويهودى يؤمن أن : الله تكلم إلى موسى من النار 0

وفى صورة القصص رقم 28 والآيات رقم 29و30

" فلما قضى موسى الأجل وسار بأهله آنس من جانب الطور نارا قال لأهله امكثوا إني آنست نارا لعلي آتيكم منها بخبر أو جذوة من النار لعلكم تصطلون(29) فلما أتاها نودي من شاطئ الوادي الأيمن في البقعة المباركة من الشجرة أن ياموسى إني أنا الله رب العالمين َ(30) "

ونؤمن أيضاً أخى المسلم أن الله كلم موسى من الجبل حيث ظهرت نار فى الجبل ثم نادى الله موسى قائلاً : أنى أنا الله رب العالمين .. وأكرر أن كل مسيحى ويهودى يؤمن .. مع أن الشجرة نبات والجبل جماد ولكن الله الخالق القدير قادر على كل شئ وهو الذى تسبح بحمده كل ما فى السموات والأرض .. 

ولكنك أخى المسلم .. لا تصدق أن الله يكلمنا فى صورة بشر وهو أشرف المخلوقات كما يقول القرآن فى سورة التين رقم 95 الآيات 1-4

" والتين والزيتون(1) وطور سينين(2) وهذا البلد الأمين(3) لقد خلقنا الإنسان في أحسن تقويمٍ(4) "

وكذلك فى سورة الحجر رقم 15 الآيات 28- 30

" وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني خالق بشرا من صلصال من حمإ مسنون(28) فإذا سويته ونفخت فيه من روحي فقعوا له ساجدين َ(29) فَسَجَدَ الْمَلَائِكَةُ كُلُّهُمْ أَجْمَعُونَ(30) "

يفهم من الآيات السابقة أن الله خلق البشر فى أحسن صورة وأخضع كل شئ ..  النبات والحيوان والجماد للإنسان وحتى الملائكة .. فلماذا لا نُستخدم من كرمه على سائر المخلوقات ليكلمنا فيه ؟ 



أخى المسلم .. 

أسألك فى إسم الله الذى عنده أن تفتح قلبك وأنت تقرأ هذه الكلمات التى كتبها بولس الرسول الذى كان يضطهد الكنيسة وقام بشرور كثيرة , ولكن عندما عرف يسوع المسيح حق المعرفة ندم واصبح تلميذ للسيد المسيح .. بشر بالمسيحية فى العالم ورسائله ثلث الإنجيل , فى رسالته الأولى إلى تلميذه تيموثاوس :

" وانا أشكر المسيح يسوع ربنا الذى قوانى أنه حسبنى أميناً إذ جعلنى للخدمة , أنا الذى كنت قبلاً مجدفاً ومضطهداً ومفترياً , ولكننى رحمت لأنى فعلت بجهل فى عدم إيمان , وتفاضلت نعمة ربنا جداً مع الإيمان والمحبة التى فى المسيح يسوع , صادقة هى الكلمة ومستحقة كل قبول أن المسيح يسوع جاء إلى العالم ليخلص الخطاة الذين أولهم انا  لكنى رحمت ليظهر يسوع المسيح فى انا أولاً , كل أناة للعتيدين أن يؤمنوا بالحياة الأبدية وملك الدهور الذى لا يفنى الإله الحكيم وحده له الكرامة والمجد إلى دهر الدهور آمين "


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

الإيمان فى الإسلام والإيمان فى المسيحية

أخى المسلم .. يقول الحديث الشريف " بنى الإسلام على خمس :-

1-                                             شهادة أنه لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأن محمد رسول الله 

2-                                             إقامة الصلاة

3-                                            إيتاء الزكاه 

4-                                            صوم رمضان

5-                                            حج البيت لمن إستطاع إليه سبيلا

وانت يا اخى المسلم تعتبر ان كل من نطق بهذه الهشادة مسلم .. ويجب ان تقال كاملة من قال : لا إله إلا الله  , فقط نعتبر شهادة ناقصة ولا بد من تكملتها " محمد رسول الله " وبذلك يعلن من يقول الشهادة أنه قد آمن ودخل فى الإسلام 0

أما فى المسيحية  الموضوع أصعب مما يتصور أحد لأنه ليس بكلمات تقال , ولكن بإيمان القلب أولاً حيث الكتاب يقول : " إن آمنت بقلبك وإعترفت بلسانك خلصت " ونحن نقول فى قانون الإيمان : " بالحقيقة نؤمن بإلة واحد " .. نحن لا نشرك بالله كما يتهمنا البعض .. ولا نعبد ثلاثة آلهه حاشا لله , ولا نقول أن الله له صاحبة , أو ولد حاشا لله..  لا يليق النطق بهذه الكلمات , نحن نقول إبن الله , والبنوة هنا مختلفة تماماً عن المفهوم البشرى ( زواج وإنجاب )0

وإليك اخى المسلم آراء بعض العلماء غير المسيحيين :-

1-                                 قال الشيخ أبو الفضل القرشى عن السيد المسيح فى هامشة على تفسير البيضاوى جزء 2 صفحة 112 : " يمكن المراد أن اللاهوت ظهر فى المسيح وهذا لا يستلزم الكفر وانه لا إله إلا الله

2-                                 قال الإمام أحمد بن حائط : " المسيح تدرع بالجسد الجسمانى وهو الكلمة القديمة كما قالت النصارى فى الآخرة "

3-                                قال المرحوم الأستاذ عباس محمود العقاد فى كتابه " الله " صفحة 159 : " جاء السيد المسيح بصورة جميلة للذات الإلهية " وصورة الذات الإلهية لا يمكن أن تأتى بها إلا من هو الله نفسه 0

4-                                قال الشيخ محيى الدين العربى عن " كلمة الله" .. الكلمة هى الله متجلياً فى زمان معين ومكان  وإنها عين الذات الإلهية لا غيرها 0

هذا رأى علماء الإسلام فى السيد المسيح .. 

ونحن نقول بإسم الاب والإبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين .. ونحن لا نقول بأسماء لأن الثلاثة هو واحد .. الله واحد فى ثلاثة أقانيم الآب هوالله والإبن هو الله والروح القدس هو الله .. هم إله واحد وثلاثة متميزون بغير إنفصال ولا إمتزاج  .. وكل اقنوم أزلى وأبدى غير محدود 0

وكلمة أقنوم كلمة سريانية غير موجودة فى اللغة العربية وتعطى معنى تمييز مع عدم إنفصال وهذه الأقانيم وردت فى الكتاب المقدس الآف المرات فمثلاً فى العهد القديم  والتوراة فى بداية الكتاب فى سفر التكوين الإصحاح الأول الآية رقم 26 

: " وقال الله :  نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا وشبهنا " 

 وفى العهد الجديد فى إنجيل متى الإصحاح 28 الآية رقم 19 

" فإذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم بإسم الآب والأبن والروح القدس " 

ولكى اقرب لك أخى المسلم إيماننا إسمح لى أن أكتب لك هذا المثل " الشمس عندما تشرق ترسل أشعتها فى كل مكان وتعطينا ضوء وأيضاً تعطينا دفئ , لا نستطيع أن نفصل الضوء والدفئ عن الشمس لأنهم الثلاثة من منبع واحد وهو الشمس , كذلك الإله واحد أرسل لنا إبنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح نور العالم وأرسل لنا الروح القدس دفئ من برودة العالم والثلاثة واحد وليس آخر سواه .. آمين


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

الفرق بين الإسلام والمسيحية هو الفرق بين الحرب والسلام

أخى المسلم .. يقول المثل خير الكلام ما قل ودل , ولكى أطبق هذا المثل وأكتب لك ما هى المسيحية أقول لك أنها " رسالة حب " 

سأل احدهم السيد المسيح قائلاً : " يا معلم أيه وصية هى العظمى فقال له يسوع : تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل فكرك ومن كل قدرتك هذه هى الوصية الأولى والعظمى والثانية مثلها : تحب قريبك كنفسك بهاتين الوصيتين يتعلق الناموس كله والأنبياء "

وهذه الوصية مكتوبة فى إنجيل متى (متى 22: 26-29) وفى إنجيل لوقا  ( لوقا 10: 25- 28)

ويقول معلمنا يوحنا الرسول فى رسالته الأولى " إن من قال أحد أنى أحب الله وأبغض أخاه فهو كاذب لأن من لا يحب أخاه الذى ابصره كيف يقدر أن يحب الله الذى لم يبصره , ولنا هذه الوصية منه أن من يحب الله يحب أخاه أيضاً " ( يوحنا 4: 20- 21) 

وفى قرآن الإسلام فى سورة البقرة رقم 2 والايات رقم 215- 216

"كتب عليكم القتال وهو كره لكم وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم وعسى أن تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون(216) يسألونك عن الشهر الحرام قتال فيه قل قتال فيه كبير (217) "

وفى قرىن الإسلام وفى سورة الأنفال رقم 8 والآيات رقم 65-66

"ياأيها النبي حرض المؤمنين على القتال إن يكن منكم عشرون صابرون يغلبوا مائتين وإن يكن منكم مائة يغلبوا ألفا من الذين كفروا بأنهم قوم لا يفقهون(65)الآن خفف الله عنكم وعلم أن فيكم ضعفا فإن يكن منكم مائة صابرة يغلبوا مائتين وإن يكن منكم ألف يغلبوا ألفين بإذن الله والله مع الصابرين (66) "

الآيات السابقة فيها أمر واضح وصريح للقتال وأن الله يأمر الرسول بتحريض المؤمنين على القتال , ووعد من الله بالغلبة وهناك العديد من الآيات القرآنية التى تحث المؤمنين على القتال 0

ولكن فى المسيحية الحقيقية .. لا قتل ولا قتال 0

فى إنجيل معلمنا متى : " وإذا واحد من الذين مع يسوع  مد يده وإستل سيفه وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع أذنه , فقال له يسوع : رد سيفك إلى مكانه لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف تهلكون " ( متى 26: 51-52)

وأيضاً فى إنجيل معلمنا متى الرسول : " سمعتم أنه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك , وأما أنا فأقول لكم أحبوا اعداؤكم , باركوا لاعينكم , أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم , وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم "  ( متى 5: 43-44) 

وفى قرآن الإسلام فى سورة المائدة رقم 5 الاية 45 

" وكتبنا عليهم فيها أن النفس بالنفس والعين بالعين والأنف بالأنف والأذن بالأذن والسن بالسن والجروح قصاص فمن تصدق به فهو كفارة له ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الظالمون َ(45) "

يأمرك القرآن أخى المسلم أن تقتص لنفسك عين بعين .. ألخ 

ولكن السيد المسيح يقول لنا فى إنجيل متى : " سمعتم انه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن , واما أنا فأقول لكم : لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضاً ومن أراد أن يخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك فإترك له الرداء أيضاً ومن سخرك ميلاً واحداً فإذهب معه إثنين " ( متى 5: 38- 41)


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

القاضى العادل وقضية الفداء



أخى المسلم فى كل مكان .. 

إسمح لى ان أكتب لك اليوم عن القضية الأساسية التى يقوم عليها إيماننا .. وهى قضية الفداء .. ولكى اقرب لك ما هو المقصود من الفداء دعنى أولا : أسرد لك هذه القصة :

كانت هناك مدينة تعيش فى سلام وإستقرار وذلك بفضل قاضى عادل كان يحكم فيها , وكان جميع سكان المدينة يثقون فى هذا القاضى لعدلة , لم يكن فى المدينة من يمد يده ليقتص لنفسه , لأن الجميع يعرفون جيداً أن كل من له حق سيحصل عليه كاملاً , كان القاضى العادل يدخل فى كل صباح بزى القضاة المعروف ليحكم بين الناس وفى كل يوم يزداد حب الناس وإحترامهم لهذا القاضى العادل 0 

وفى يوم من الأيام دخل القاضى إلى المحكمة وسط الشعب الذى يحبه ويحترمه ويثق فيه .. ونادى على القضية الأولى .. إنها جريمة قتل والشهود حضور , والجانى معترف بجريمته , ونظر القاضى إلى المتهم .. وكانت المفاجئة .. أن القاتل إبنه الحبيب ! ماذا يفعل القاضى ؟ .. هل ينسى عدله بسبب إبنه ؟ .. هل يخالف ضميره  ويلتمس لأبنه العذر ؟ .. لا .. لم يفعل القاضى هذا ولا ذاك .. حكم القاضى بالعدل على إبنه بالموت , عم الجميع شعور بالفرح والحزن فى آن واحد , الفرح لأن القاضى لم ينصت لقلبه , والحزن على الإبن 0

وبعد إنتهاء الجلسة خلع القاضى زيه المعروف وترك مكانه المرموق , ونزل إلى قفص الإتهام ووقف بجانب إبنه وقال : إقتلونى أنا بدلاً منه , أنا أحمل جريمته وأفديه بنفسى 0

القصة السابقة هى قصة حقيقية , إنها قضية الفداء , الله عادل وفى نفس الوقت رحيم , ولكم عدله لا يتغلب على رحمته ( لأن الصفات الإلهية صفات مطلقة وكاملة ) ورحمته لا تفوق عدله , إنهما مثل كفتى ميزان حساس .. 

آدم أخطأ وأكل من الشجرة التى نهاه  الرب عنها , لا بد من عقاب  والعقاب حذره الرب منه قبل السقوط , الله يحب آدم ولا يريد له الموت - ولا بد أن يكون هناك فادى يحمل خطأ آدم ويدفع ثمن خطيته ويموت عنه  ولكن هناك شرط هام .. من يحمل خطية غيره لا بد هو نفسه أن يكون بلا خطية , من بدون خطية ولا واحد , لا يوجد مخلوق على الأرض بدون خطية لذلك دبر الله لنا الفداء , لأننا جميعاً ورثنا خطية آدم , ونحتاج إلى من يحمل عنا خطايانا .. ولكن مَنْ هو ؟ 

يقول الحديث الشريف ( صحيح البخارى ) 

" كل إبن آدم نخسه الشيطان فى جنبه إلا المسيح عيسى إبن مريم  جاء الشيطان لينخسه وقفت الملائكة حائلاً بين الشيطان وبينه " 

معنى الحديث الشريف أن الشيطان حث كل البشر على إرتكاب خطية , ولكنه لم يستطع الوصول إلى المسيح عيسى إبن مريم , أى أنه الوحيدالذى ليس له خطيه , إذاً هو الوحيد الذى يصلح للفداء , لذلك بشرت الملائكة مريم فى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآية رقم 45 

"قالت الملائكة يامريم إن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم وجيها في الدنيا والآخرة ومن المقربين (45) "

جاء المسيح إلى دنيانا ليحمل عنا خطايانا , مات البار لأجل الخطاة , فدانا بجسده الطاهر , الذى لا يعرف الخطية 0

أيها المسيح الحبيب .. أسجد أمام صليبك معترفة بخطاياى , كم كنت قاسية وأهنت إسمك القدوس , وإفتريت على شعبك , ولكنى فعلت هذا بجهل , والآن بعد أن عرفتك أشهد لك فى كل مكان ولآخر نفس 0


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

الإسلام والجنة القرآنية



أخى المسلم .. يقول القرآن فى سورة المائدة رقم 5 والآية رقم 69

"إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والصابئون والنصارى من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحا فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (69) "

أخى المسلم .. نحن نؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أنه سيأتى يوماً يقف الجميع بين يدى الديان العادل , ويقدم حساب عن كل ما فعل , وأيضاً نؤمن كما يقول القرآن أن هناك للأبرار جنة , وللأشرار نار جهنم .. وكل مسيحى مؤمن يعيش فى خوف الله ويموت على رجاء القيامة والحياة الأبديه , له مكان فى الفردوس أى الجنة 0

ولكن هناك فرق بين الجنة فى الإسلام والفردوس فى المسيحية 

يقول القرآن عن الجنة فى سورة الواقعة رقم 53 والآيات 10- 40 

" والسابقون السابقون(10) أولئك المقربون(11) في جنات النعيم(12) ثلة من الأولين(13) وقليل من الآخرين(14) على سرر موضونة(15) متكئين عليها متقابلين(16) يطوف عليهم ولدان مخلدون(17) بأكواب وأباريق وكأس من معين(18)لا يصدعون عنها ولا ينزفون(19) وفاكهة مما يتخيرون (20) ولحم طير مما يشتهون(21) وحور عين(22) كأمثال اللؤلؤ المكنون(23) جزاء بما كانوا يعملون(24) يسمعون فيها لغوا ولا تأثيما(25) إلا قيلا سلاما سلاما(26) وأصحاب اليمين ما أصحاب اليمين(27) في سدر مخضود(28) وطلح منضود   (29) وظل ممدود(30) وماء مسكوب(31) وفاكهة كثيرة(32)لا مقطوعة ولا ممنوعة(33) وفرش مرفوعة(34) إنا أنشأناهن إنشاء(35) فجعلناهن أبكارا(36) عربا أترابا(37) لأصحاب اليمين(38) ثلة من الأولين(39) وثلة من الآخرين (40)

وفى سورة الإنسان رقم 76 والآيات 12- 22

"وجزاهم بما صبروا جنة وحريرا(12) متكئين فيها على الأرائك لا يرون فيها شمسا ولا زمهريرا(13) ودانية عليهم ظلالها وذللت قطوفها تذليلا(14) ويطاف عليهم بآنية من فضة وأكواب كانت قوارير(15) قوارير من فضة قدروها تقديرا(16) ويسقون فيها كأسا كان مزاجها زنجبيلا(17)عينا فيها تسمى سلسبيلا(18) ويطوف عليهم ولدان مخلدون إذا رأيتهم حسبتهم لؤلؤا منثورا(19) وإذا رأيت ثم رأيت نعيما وملكا كبيرا(20)عاليهم ثياب سندس خضر وإستبرق وحلوا أساور من فضة وسقاهم ربهم شرابا طهورا(21) إن هذا كان لكم جزاء وكان سعيكم مشكورا(22) "

أخى المسلم .. الآيات السابقة من سورة الواقعة وسورة الإنسان توضح صورة الجنة التى وعد بها الله فى القرآن .. وهى عبارة عن نعيم لا ينتهى , راحة على سرائر , ولدان مخلدون يقدمون الشراب فى أكواب وأباريق من الفضة , لا يوجد فى الجنة حر ولا شمس تلهب الجو يوجد خضرة وأشجار وفاكهة متدلية يسهل قطفها ولحم طير شهى , ونساء أبكار لم يمسهن من قبل بشر حور العين أتراباً 0

وفى سورة الرحمن رقم 55 والايات من 46- 70 وصف أوضح وأجمل للجنة وإليك بعض الآيات :-

" ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان(46) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان(47) ذواتى أفنان(48) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان(49) فيهما عينان تجريان(50) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان(51) فيهما من كل فاكهة زوجان(52) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان(53) متكئين على فرش بطائنها من إستبرق وجنى الجنتين دان(54) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان(55) فيهن قاصرات الطرف لم يطمثهن إنس قبلهم ولا جان(56) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان(57) كأنهن الياقوت والمرجان(58) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان   (59) هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان(60) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان(61) ومن دونهما جنتان(62) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان(63) مدهامتان(64) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان(65) فيهما عينان نضاختان(66) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان(67) فيهما فاكهة ونخل ورمان(68) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان(69) فيهن خيرات حسان (70) "



أخى المسلم .. أسمح لى أن أكمل حديثى معك عن الجنة فى القرآن والإنجيل كتب لك فى العدد السابق بعض الايات القرآنية التى تصف الجنة وما أعده الله لعباده الصالحين 0

فى سورة محمد رقم 47 والآية رقم 15

"مثل الجنة التي وعد المتقون فيها أنهار من ماء غير آسن وأنهار من لبن لم يتغير طعمه وأنهار من خمر لذة للشاربين وأنهار من عسل مصفى ولهم فيها من كل الثمرات ومغفرة من ربهم كمن هو خالد في النار وسقوا ماء حميما فقطع أمعاءهم (15) "

وهذا الوصف واكثر منه موجود فى :-

فى سورة الدخان رقم 44 والآيات من 51- 57

" إن المتقين في مقام أمين(51) في جنات وعيون(52) يلبسون من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين(53) كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين(54) يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة آمنين(55) لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم(56) فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم (57) "

وفى سورة يس رقم 36 والأيات من 55- 57

" إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون(55)هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكئون(56) لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون(57) "

وفى سورة الصافات رقم 37 والآيات من رقم 40- 50

"إلا عباد الله المخلصين(40) أولئك لهم رزق معلوم(41) فواكه وهم مكرمون(42) في جنات النعيم(43) على سرر متقابلين(44) يطاف عليهم بكأس من معين(45) بيضاء لذة للشاربين(46) لا فيها غول ولا هم عنها ينزفون(47) وعندهم قاصرات الطرف عين(48) كأنهن بيض مكنون(49) فأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتساءلون (50) "

وفى سورة الرعد رقم 13 الآية 35

" مثل الجنة التي وعد المتقون تجري من تحتها الأنهار أكلها دائم وظلها تلك عقبى الذين اتقوا وعقبى الكافرين النارُ(35) "

وفى سورة الطور رقم 52 الآية رقم 13- 24

" يوم يدعون إلى نار جهنم دعا(13) هذه النار التي كنتم بها تكذبون  (14)أفسحر هذا أم أنتم لا تبصرون(15)اصلوها فاصبروا أو لا تصبروا سواء عليكم إنما تجزون ما كنتم تعملون(16) إن المتقين في جنات ونعيم(17) فاكهين بما آتاهم ربهم ووقاهم ربهم عذاب الجحيم(18) كلوا واشربوا هنيئا بما كنتم تعملون(19) متكئين على سرر مصفوفة وزوجناهم بحور عين(20) والذين آمنوا واتبعتهم ذريتهم بإيمان ألحقنا بهم ذريتهم وما ألتناهم من عملهم من شيء كل امرئ بما كسب رهين(21) وأمددناهم بفاكهة ولحم مما يشتهون(22) يتنازعون فيها كأسا لا لغو فيها ولا تأثيم(23) ويطوف عليهم غلمان لهم كأنهم لؤلؤ مكنون (24) "

وفى سورة النبأ رقم 78 الآيات من 21- 34

"إن جهنم كانت مرصادا(21) للطاغين مآبا(22) لابثين فيها أحقابا  (23)لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا(24) إلا حميما وغساقا(25) جزاء وفاقا(26) إنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا(27) وكذبوا بآياتنا كذابا(28) وكل شيء أحصيناه كتابا  (29) فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا(30) إن للمتقين مفازا(31) حدائق وأعنابا  (32) وكواعب أترابا(33) وكأسا دهاقا (34) " 

فى الآيات السابقة من سورة محمد نجد إضافى جديدة الا وهى أنهاراً من ماء ولبن لم يتغير طعمه , وخمر لذيذ , وعسل مصفى 0

ونجد الصورة مختلفة تماماً فى المسيحية ففى الإنجيل 

كتب معلمنا متى الرسول : " فأجاب يسوع : وقال تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوة الله , لأنهم فى القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله فى السماء " ( متى 22: 29-30)

 وهذا معناه أن الجنة فى المسيحية لا يوجد فيها زواج لأنه سيأخذ الجميع أجساد نورانية مثل الملائكة ولن يكون حاجه إلى الزواج 0

وفى رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 

" لأن ليس ملكوت الله أكلاً ولا شرباً بل هو بر وسلام وفرح فى الروح القدس " ( رومية 14: 17)

يفهم من الآية السابقة أنه لا يوجد أيضاً أكل أو شرب فى ملكوت الله أى الجنة وذلك لأن الجميع كما يبق وذكرت سيكونون مثل الملائكة  والملائكة لا تأكل ولا تشرب 0

وفى رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتى 

" ثم رأيت سماء جديدة وارض جديدة لأن السماء الأولى والأرض مضتا والبحر لا يوجد فيما بعد , وأنا يوحنا رأيت المدينة المقدسة أورشليم الجديدة نازلة من السماء من عند الله مهيأة كعروس مزينة لرجلها وسمعت صوتاً عظيماً من السماء قائلاً : هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس وهو سيسكن معهم يكونون له شعباً والله نفسه يكون معهم إلهاً وسيمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم , والموت لا يكون فى ما بعد ولا يكون حزن ولا صراخ ولا وجع فى ما بعد لأن الأمور الأولى مضت " ( رؤيا 21: 1-4) 

وأيضاً فى الإصحاح من السفر السابق 

" وهم سينظرون وجهه وإسمه على جباههم ولا يكون ليل هناك ولا يحتاجون إلى سراج أو نور شمس لأن الرب الإله ينير عليهم وهم سيملكون إلى أبد الآبدين "

 ( رؤيا 22: 4-5)

أخى المسلم .. هذه هى الجنة أو الحياة الأبدية التى وعد بها الله فى المسيحية , لا يوجد فيها اكل أو شرب , ولا زواج , لأنه لا حاجه لمثل هذه الأشياء , ولن يكون فيها شمس أو حر , لأن الله سيكون فى وسطها , ولا حاجه لنور بجانب حضور الله .. والمتعة الوحيده هى الحياة مع الرب الإله 

وهل تعتقد أخى المسلم أن مع  الله تحتاج شيئاً !!

" معك لا أريد شيئاً فى الأرض " .. قالها من عرف الله على الأرض  وتمتع به فما بال من سيكون معه فى الأبدية 0


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

قضية الزواج والحياة الزوجية والطلاق



أخى فى الإسلام .. أسألك فى إسم الله الذى نعبده جميعاً أن تفتح أولاً قلبك ثم عقلك أن تقرأ رسالتى إليك , وأرجوك أن تبتفعد عن التعصب والشدة وأن تحكم بضميرك .. يعلم الله أن هدفى من كتابة هذه الرسائل هو أن أعرفك ما هى المسيحية ؟ .. وأن أجنبك خطية كبيرة ترتكبها أولا : فى حق نفسك حين تتهم المسيحية بالكفر دون أدنى معرفة .. وثانياً : أن تسئ إلى ناس يأمرهم السيد المسيح أن يحبوا  الجميع حتى أعداءهم وان يعيشوا فى سلام قدر إستطاعتهم 0

والآن أقدم قضية هامة ألا وهى :-



قضية الزواج والحياة الزوجية والطلاق



أنت تعلم أخى المسلم أن القرآن أعطاك الحق أن تتزوج أكثر من زوجة كما جاء فى سورة النساء رقم 4 والآية 3

" وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة أو ما ملكت (3) "

ومعنى الآية السابقة أن للمسلم الحق فى أن يتزوج زوجتين أو ثلاث أو أربع زوجات على شرط أن يعدل بينهن فى كل شئ , وإذا خاف من انه ما ملكت يمينه , وكلمة ما ملكت يمينه تعنى العبيد والخدم وسبايا الحروب0

أما فى المسيحية يقول السيد المسيح فى إنجيل معلمنا مرقس الرسول " لكن من بدء الخليقة ذكراً وأنثى خلقها الله , من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمرأته ويكون الإثنان جسداً واحداً إذ ليسا بعد إثنين بل جسداً واحداً " ( مرقس 10: 6-9)

فتجد أخى المسلم أن الرجل المسيحى لا يستطيع أن يتزوج إلا إمرأه واحدة لأن الله منذ بدأ الخليقة خلق آدم ثم من أحد أضلاعه خلق حواء .. حواء واحدة .. لأنهم عند الزواج سيكونا جسداً واحداً , لذلك تجد في منْ هم بالحقيقة ينفذون وصية السيد المسيح يعيشون فى محبة وسلام  , لأنه زواج يدوم العمر كله 0

ويوصى السيد المسيح كل من الزوج والزوجة أن تكون الحياة الزوجية بينهما حياة كريمة كما جاء فى رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس : " أيها النساء أخضعن لرجالكن كما للرب , لأن الرجل هو رأس المرأة كما أن المسيح أيضاً رأس الكنيسة وهو مخلص الجسد , ولكن كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح كذلك النساء لرجالهن فى كل شئ , أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح أيضاً الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه لأجلها , كذلك يجب على الرجال أن يحبوا نساءهم كأجسادهم , من يحب إمرأته يحب نفسه فإنه لم يبغض أحد جسده قط بل يقوته ويربيه كما الب أيضاً للكنيسة " ( أفسس 5: 23- 29)

تأمل أخى المسلم الآيات السابقة وتذوق طعم الحياة الزوجية التى امر بها الإنجيل .. الزوجة يجب عليها أن تخضع لزوجها خضوع فى حب لأن الزوج هو الرأس , ولكن كيف يجب أن تكون الرأس كما أن السيد المسيح رأس الكنيسة , هكذا يكون الزوج رأس الزوجة محب عطوف يبذل نفسه من أجلها , وأيضاً يجب على الزوج أن يحب زوجته مثل جسده تماماً لأنهما بعد الزواج ليسا بعد إثنين بل جسداً واحداً .. 

ولا يوجد من ينغص جسده بل على العكس تماماً كلنا نهتم بالجسد ونعتنى به ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى العبرانيين : " ليكن الزواج مكرماً عند كل واحد والمضجع غير نجس " ( العبرانيين 13: 4)



أخى فى الإسلام .. أسمح لى أن أواصل حديثى معك عن بعض المعلومات الأساسية التى يقوم عليها إيماننا المسيحى , وكما سبق وقلت لك أن هدفى من هذه الرسائل أن أعرفك ما هى المسيحية , لأنى أثق تمام الثقة ان صورة المسيحية فى ذهنك صورة خاطئة مختلفة عن الأصل وأنا أثيت لك صحة ما أكتبه بكتابة موضع الآيات ورقمها حتى تتأكد بنفسك والآن أكمل حديثى فى موضوع حساس وهام ألا وهو موضوع :-


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

الزواج والحياة الزوجية والطلاق



تكلمت فى العدد الماضى عن الزواج فى كل من القرآن والإنجيل وعن الحياة الزوجية فى الإنجيل وإليك الحياة الزوجية فى القرآن 0 

فى سورة النساء رقم 4 الآية 

" الرجال قوامون على النساء بما فضل الله بعضهم على بعض وبما أنفقوا من أموالهم فالصالحات قانتات حافظات للغيب بما حفظ الله واللاتي تخافون نشوزهن فعظوهن واهجروهن في المضاجع واضربوهن فإن أطعنكم فلا تبغوا عليهن سبيلا إن الله كان عليا كبيرا (34) "

أخى المسلم القرآن يقول لك أنت أقوم على زوجتك لأنك تنفق عليها ويصف الزوجة الصالحة إذا بقيت فى بيتها حافظة نفسها , ويقول لك إذا نشزت زوجتك أى لم تسمع لأوامرك فعليك ان تتبع معها الآتى :- 

أولاً : تعظها , فإذا سمعت لك كان ... ... وإن لم تسمع 

ثانياً : أهجر فراشها- أى إستقل فى فراش بمفردك .. وإذا تمادت ولم تسمع

ثالثاً : إضربها , ويأمرك لا تبتغى لا تظلم لأن الله علياً كبيراً على كل ظالم 

أما بالنسبة إلى الزوجة التى يهجرها زوجها يقول القرآن 

فى نفس سورة النساء رقم 4 الآية رقم 128 

" وإن امرأة خافت من بعلها نشوزا أو إعراضا فلا جناح عليهما أن يصلحا بينهما صلحا والصلح خير وأحضرت الأنفس الشح وإن تحسنوا وتتقوا فإن الله كان بما تعملون خبيرا (128) "

يقول الإنجيل فى رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسى 

" ايتها النساء أخضعن لرجالكن كما يليق فى الرب , أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم ولا تكونوا قساة عليهن , أيها الأولاد أطيعوا والديكم فى كل شئ لأن هذا مرضى عند الرب , أيها الآباء لا تغيظوا أولادكم لئلا يفشلوا "     ( كولوسى 3: 18- 21)

هكذا يوصى الإنجيل الزوجة أن تخضع لزوجها وتطيعه والزوج يحب زوجته ولا يقسوا عليها وأيضاً الأولاد يطيعوا والديهم , والوالدين يكونوا حكماء فى تربية أولادهم لكى لا يفشلوا ويسود الأسرة جو من المحبة فى الرب 0

فى رسالة بطرس الأولى " كذلك ايها الرجال كونوا ساكنين بحسب الفطنة مع الإناء النسائى كالأضعف معطين غياهن كرامة للوارثات أيضاً معكم نعمة الحياة لكى لا تعاق صلواتكم والنهاية كونوا جميعاً متحدى الرأى بحس واحد ذوى محبة أخوية شفوقين لطفاء " ( 1 بطرس 3: 7-8)

الإنجيل يطلب من الزوج أن يعامل زوجته بكل حكمة لأنها الأضعف وأن يحافظ على كرامتها لأنها وارثة معه ومثله الحياة الأبدية , ومن يظلم زوجته تعاق صلواته , ويجب على الزوج والزوجة كما أنهم بعد الزواج ليسوا إثنين بل جسد واحد أن يكونوا رأى واحد فى محبة ولطف وبشاشة 0


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

من هو المسيح عيسى إبن مريم ؟



يقول القرآن فى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 الآية رقم 49

" ورسولا إلى بني إسرائيل أني قد جئتكم بآية من ربكم أني أخلق لكم من الطين كهيئة الطير فأنفخ فيه فيكون طيرا بإذن الله وأبرئ الأكمه والأبرص وأحي الموتى بإذن الله وأنبئكم بما تأكلون وما تدخرون في بيوتكم إن في ذلك لآية لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين (49) "

هذه الآية نقلت عن لسان السيد المسيح وهو يقول أنه أرسل إلى بنى إسرائيل وجاء إليهم بعده آيات أى معجزات ليؤمنوا به وهى :- 

1- الــخلق ..2- شفاء الـمرضى ..3- إحـــيـاء الـمـوتــى .. 4-والـنبوة .

ولكن القرآن لم يذكر بالتفصيل كيف قام السيد المسيح بهذه المعجزات 0

والآن أسمح لى أخى المسلم أن أكتب عن واحدة منها ألا وهى 



1- الخلق

أخى المسلم ..

من صفات الله الخلق , ونجد فى القرآن عدة آيات تقول : 

أن صفة الخلق مقتصرة على الخالق فقط , ومن هذه الايات على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :-

فى سورة الأنعام رقم 6 والآية رقم 102

" ذلكم الله ربكم لا إله إلا هو خالق كل شيء فاعبدوه وهو على كل شيء وكيل (102) "

وفى سورة الحجر رقم 15 والآية رقم 86

 " إن ربك هو الخلاق العليم(86) "

وفى سورة الحج رقم 22 والآية رقم 73

" ياأيها الناس ضرب مثل فاستمعوا له إن الذين تدعون من دون الله لن يخلقوا ذبابا ولو اجتمعوا له (73) "

وفى سورة النحل رقم 16 والآية رقم 17

"أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق أفلا تذكرون (17) "

الآيات السابقة تؤكد أن صفة الخلق ميزة لله وحده وتحدى واضح وصريح بين من يخلق ومن لا يخلق 0

وفى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 الآية رقم 49

"ورسولا إلى بني إسرائيل أني قد جئتكم بآية من ربكم أني أخلق لكم من الطين كهيئة الطير فأنفخ فيه فيكون طيرا بإذن الله (49) "

وفى سورة المائدة رقم 5 والآية رقم 110

" إذ قال الله ياعيسى ابن مريم اذكر نعمتي عليك وعلى والدتك إذ أيدتك بروح القدس تكلم الناس في المهد وكهلا وإذ علمتك الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة والإنجيل وإذ تخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير بإذني فتنفخ فيها فتكون طيرا بإذني ( 110 ) " 

الآيات السابقة تؤكد أن المسيح عيسى إبن مريم خلق بنفس الطريقة التى خلق بها الله آدم , من طين ثم نفخ فيه من روحه 0

والآن أخى المسلم .. أدعوك أن تقرأ معى كيف خلق السيد المسيح لمولود أعمى عينين رأى بهما 

فى إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا الرسول : " وفيما هو ( السيد المسيح ) مجتاز رأى إنساناً أعمى منذ ولادته فسأله تلاميذه قائلين : يا معلم من أخطأ هذا أم أبواه حتى ولد أعمى ؟   أجاب يسوع : لا هذا أخطأ ولا أبواه لكن لكى تظهر اعمال الله فيه , ينبغى أن أعمل أعمال الذى أرسلنى ما دام نهار  يأتى ليل حين لا يستطيع أن يعمل ما دمت فى العالم , فأنا نور العالم  قال هذا وتفل على الأرض وصنع من التفل طيناً وطلى بالطين عينى الأعمى وقال له : " إذهب وإغتسل فى بركة سلوام , الذى تفسيره مرسل فمضى وإغتسل وأتى بصيراً والجيران والذين كانوا يرونه قبلاً أنه كان أعمى قالوا أليس هذا هو , وآخرون قالوا إنه يشبهه , أما هو فقال : إنى هو فقالوا له : كيف إنفتحت عيناك ؟ أجاب ذاك وقال إنسان يقال له يسوع صنع طيناً وطلى عينى وقال لى : إذهب إلى بركة سلوام وإغتسل فمضيت وإغتسلت فأبصرت " ( يوحنا 12: 1- 12)

أخى المسلم .. السيد المسيح خلق لهذا الإنسان المولود اعمى عينين من الطين الذى صنعه عندما تفل على الأرض وبعد أن طلى عينيه بالطين وإغتسل أبصر 0

 أحبائى فى الإسلام .. الله توج المسيح عيسى إبن مريم بصفاته الإلهية الخاصة .. " إحياء الموتى " ..  .. " الخلق " .. 

لهذا يقول عنه القرآن فى سورة المؤمنون رقم 23 والآية 50

" وجعلنا ابن مريم وأمه آية وآويناهما إلى ربوة ذات قرار ومعين (50) " 



2- شفاء المرضى



أخى المسلم .. 

يقول القرآن أن الله وحده هو الشافى 

فى سورة الشعراء رقم 26 والآية رقم 80

"وإذا مرضت فهو يشفيني(80) (80) "

وأيضاً فى الحديث الصحيح يقول الرسول : " اللهم لا شفاء إلا شفاءك" ويقول القرآن فى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 الآية رقم 49عن لسان عيسى إبن مريم : " وَأُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ (49) " أى أنه يشفى الأكمة ويطهر البرص , هذا بنص القرآن 0

وفى المسيحية فى الإنجيل العديد من معجزات الشفاء التى قام بها السيد المسيح أذكر منها على سبيل المثال معجزة شفاء المرأة المنحنية فى إنجيل معلمنا لوقا الرسول : " وإذا إمرأة كان بها ضعف ثمانى عشرة سنة وكانت منحنية ولم تقدر أن تنتصب البتة , فلما رآها يسوع دعاها وقال لها : يا إمرأة إنك محلولة من ضعفك , ووضع يده عليها ففى الحال إستقامت ومجدت الله " ( لوقا 13: 11- 13)

السيد المسيح شفى المرأة المنحنية منذ ثمانى عشرة سنة بمجرد وضع يده عليها 0

وأيضاً فى إنجيل معلمنا لوقا الرسول : "  وفيما هو ( السيد المسيح) داخل إلى قرية إستقبله عشرة رجال برص فوقفوا من بعيد ورفعوا صوتاً قائلين يا يسوع يا معلم إرحمنا فنظر وقال لهم : إذهبوا أروا أنفسكم للكهنة وفيما هم منطلقون طهروا " ( لوقا 17: 12- 14)

فى هذه المعجزة طهر عشرة برص من مرضهم بكلمة " إذهبوا " دون أن يلمسهم فطهروا من البرص وهم ذاهبين 0

وفى إنجيل معلمنا متى الرسول : " ولما دخل كفر ناحوم جاء إليه قائد مئة يطلب إليه ويقول يا سيد غلامى مطروح فى البيت مفلوجا متعذبااً جداً فقال له يسوع : أنا آتى وأشفيه , فأجاب قائد المئة وقال يا سيد لست مستحقاً أن تدخل تحت سقفى , لكن قل كلمة فقط فيبرأ غلامى لأنى أنا أيضاً إنسان تحت سلطان لى جند , أقول لهذا إذهب فيذهب ولآخر آآت فيأتى ولعبدى إفعل هذا فيفعل , ثم قال يسوع لقائد المئة : إذهب وكما آمنت ليكن لك فبرأ غلامه فى تلك الساعة " ( متى 8: 5- 13)

وأيضاً فى هذه المعجزة برأ الغلام بكلمة قالها السيد المسيح من بعد دون أن يرى الغلام أو يعرف أين هو ولكنه فى الحقيقة رآه وشفاة بكلمة قدرته 0

وفى إنجيل معلمنا مرقس الرسول : " وإمرأة تنزف دم منذ إثنتى عشرة سنة وقد تألمت كثيراً من اطباء كثيرين وأنفقت كل ما عندها ولم تنتفع شيئاً بل صارت إلى حال أردأ , ولما سمعت بيسوع جاءت فى الجمع من وراء ومست ثوبه لأنها قالت : إن مسست ولو ثيابه شفيت , فللوقت جف ينبوع دمها وعلمت فى جسمها أنها برئت من الداء "( مرقس5: 25- 29)

نعم برأت نازفة الدم لأن السيد المسيح أعطاها حسب إيمانها قال لها : " يا إبنه إيمانك قد شفاك , إذهبى بسلام وكونى صحيحة من دائك"

يقول الكتاب عن السيد المسيح فى إنجيل معلمنا متى الرسول :  " فجاء إليه جموع كثيرة معهم عرج وخرس وشل وآخرون كثيرون وطرحوهم عند قدمى يسوع فشفاهم حتى تعجب الجموع إذ رأوا الخرس يتكلمون والشل يصحون والعرج يمسون والعمى يبصرون ومجدوا إله إسرائيل " ( متى 10: 29- 31)



3- إحياء الموتى ..



يقول الكتاب المقدس فى إنجيل معلمنا لوقا : " فلما إقترب من باب المدينة إذا ميت محمول إبن وحيد لأمه وهى أرملة ومعها جمع كثير من المدينة فلما رآها تحنن عليها وقال لها : لا تبكى ثم تقدم ولمس النعش فوقف الحاملون فقال : أيها الشاب لك أقول قم .. فجلس الميت وإبتدأ يتكلم فدفعه إلى أمه فأخذ الجميع خوف ومجدوا الله قائلين قد قام فينا نبى عظيم وإفتقد الله شعبه " ( لوقا 7: 13- 16) 

هذا هو السيد المسيح عندما رأى أرملة تبكى على وحيدها الميت لم يتركها تتألم ولم يحتمل دموعها , أقام الميت بكلمة واحدة .. " قم " .. فقام 

وفى إنجيل معلمنا متى : " وفيما هو يكلمهم بهذا إذا رئيس جند قد جاء فسجد له قائلاً إن إبنتى الآن ماتت لكن تعال وضع يدك عليها فتحيا فقام يسوع وتبعه هو وتلاميذه فلما أخرج الجمع دخل وأمسك بيدها فقامت الصبية " ( متى 9: 18) 

ونجد فى هذه المعجزة أن السيد المسيح لم يرفض طلب والد الصبية لأنه طلب منه بإيمان وثقة : " ضع يدك عليها فتحيا " فقام فى الحال وفعل كما قال والد الصبية .. و : " أمسك بيدها فقامت الصبية " فى الحال 

وفى إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا قصة إقامة السيد المسيح لعازر بعد موته بأربعة أيام : " كان إنسان مريضا وهو لعازر ... فلما سمع يسوع قال هذا المرض ليس للموت بل لأجل مجد الله ليتمجد إبن الله به ... فلما سمع انه مريض مكث فى الموضع الذى كان فيه يومين .. قال لتلاميذه لعازر مات فلما أتى يسوع وجد أنه قد صار له أربعة أيام فى القبر , فلما رأى يسوع  أخت لعازر تبكى واليهود الذين جاءوا معها يبكون .. قال يسوع : أين وضعتموه قالوا له ياسيد : تعال وأنظر..  بـــكـى يــسـوع  

وجاء إلى القبر وكان مغارة قد وضع عليها حجر , فقال يسوع : إرفعوا الحجر .. قالت مرثا : ياسيد قد أنتن لأن له أربعة أيام .. قال لها يسوع إن آمنت ترين مجد الله , فرفعوا الحجر , ورفع يسوع عينيه إلى فوق وقال : أيها الآب أشكرك لأنك سمعت لى وأنا علمت أنك فى كل حين تسمع لى , ولكن لأجل هذا الجمع الواقف قلت ليؤمنوا أنك أرسلتنى , ولما قال هذا صرخ بصوت عظيم : لعازر هلم خارجاً , فخرج الميت ويداه ورجلاه مربوطات بأقمطة ووجهه ملفوف بمنديل , فقال يسوع : حلوه ودعوه يذهب " ( يوحنا 11: 1- 44) 

يقول معلمنا يوحنا الرسول .. وأشياء اخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع إن كتبت واحده واحده فلست أظن أن العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة 0

كتبت لك بإختصار شديد .. كيف اقام السيد المسيح الموتى ؟ .. بكلمة واحده " قم" .. بلمسة يده .. حتى لعازر الذى أنتن أقامه بعد مرور أربعة ايام. 

هذا هو مسيحنا الذى قال : أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ السيد المسيح هو نفسه آية , هو حلول كلمة الله فى رحم مريم وصاغ من دمها السيد المسيح , وحضور كلمة الله الدائم فيه جعل له سلطان يقول: " أَنِّي أَخْلُق" فالخلق يستلزم وجود إلهى مُمَثلاً فى كلمة الله التى فى السيد المسيح 

هذا هو مسيحنا الذى قال : " أحى الموتى بإذن الله " هذا الإذن معه وهذا التصريح مُمَثل فى الحضور الإلهى ( كلمه الله ) الدائم فى السيد المسيح  كما قال فى سورة المائدة رقم 5 والآية رقم 110 

" وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي "  وحينما يتكلم المسيح ويقول كلمة الله " قم " يقوم الميت , هذا معناه ببساطة شديدة " أنا المسيح وبكلمة الله التى فىٌ  أقول لك : " قم " 

أخى المسلم .. أنت تعلم جيداً ان الله وحده هو القادر على إحياء الموتى كما قال القرآن فى سورة الحجر رقم 15 والآية رقم 23  

" وإنا لنحن نحي ونميت ونحن الوارثون (23) "



4- السيد المسيح وعلم الغيب



الآن أكتب على صفة رابعة من صفات السيد المسيح ألا وهى 

 يقول القرآن فى سورة الأنعام رقم 6 والآية رقم 59

" وعنده مفاتح الغيب لا يعلمها إلا هو ويعلم ما في البر والبحر وما تسقط من ورقة إلا يعلمها ولا حبة في ظلمات الأرض ولا رطب ولا يابس إلا في كتاب مبين (59) "

وفى سورة النمل رقم 27 الآية رقم 65

" قل لا يعلم من في السماوات والأرض الغيب إلا الله وما يشعرون أيان يبعثون (65) "

الآيات السابقة فيها تأكيد أن الله وحده هو عالم الغيب ولا أحد غيره يعلم ما فى السموات والأرض والبحر , وعنده وحده مفاتيح الغيب 0

وفى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآية رقم 49

وأنبئكم بما تأكلون وما تدخرون في بيوتكم إن في ذلك لآية لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين (49) "

وفى هذه الآية المتكلم هو المسيح عيسى إبن مريم , والعجيب أنه إذا دققت النظر أخى المسلم فى كل الآيات القرآنية تجد أن الآيات كلها التى كتبت عن الله يسبقها كلمة " قل" ولكن هنا السيد المسيح يقول " أنبئكم " وهذا يعنى أن له قدرة ذاتية على معرفة الغيب , علم الغيب التى هى صفة الله وحده بشهادة القرآن .

 وفى الإنجيل الكثير من الآيات التى تؤكد أن السيد المسيح عَلِم الغيب وكثير من النبؤات التى تحققت أذكر منها على سبيل المثال فى إنجيل معلمنا لوقا الرسول 

" وإذا كان قوم يقولون عن الهيكل أنه مزين بحجارة حسنة وتحت ظل هذه التى ترونها ستأتى أيام لا يترك فيها حجر على حجر لا ينقض  ( لوقا21: 5) " 

وبالفعل تمت النبوة .. وهُدم الهيكل .. وأيضا السيد المسيح كان يعلم ما سيحدث لتلاميذه بعد صلبه وقيامته وصعوده إلى السماء وأوصاهم قائلاً : " وقبل هذا كله يلقون أيديهم عليكم ويطردونكم ويسلمونكم إلى مجامع وسجون وتساقون أمام ملوك وولاه لأجل إسمى "

وفى إنجيل معلمنا متى الرسول : " قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه حينئذ يسلمونكم إلى الضيق ويقتلونكم وتكونون مبغضين من جميع الأمم لأجل إسمى " ( متى 24: 9)

فى إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا قال يسوع : " ولكن منكم قوم لا يؤمنون لأن يسوع من البدء علم من هم الذين لا يؤمنون ومن هو الذى يسلمه "  (يوحنا 6: 65)

السيد المسيح يعلم ما فى البحر

فى إنجيل معلمنا لوقا الرسول : " ولما فرغ ( السيد المسيح ) من الكلام قال لسمعان أبعد إلى العمق وألقوا شباككم للصيد فأجاب سمعان وقال له : يا معلم قد تعبنا الليل كله ولم ناخذ شيئاً ولكن على كلمتك ألقى الشبكة  ولما فعلوا ذلك أمسكوا سمكاً كثيرا جداً فصارت شبكتهم تتخرق " ( لوقا 5: 4-6)

أخى المسلم .. عندما كنت أقرأ القرآن وألتقى مع الايات القرآنية التى تتحدث عن المسيح عيسى إبن مريم كان قلبى يذوب فى داخلى شوقاً إلى معرفة المزيد عنه وانا أقدم لك بكل أمانة ما أعرفه عنه ..


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

مائدة من السماء



من سورة المائدة رقم 5 والآيات من 112-115

" إذ قال الحواريون ياعيسى ابن مريم هل يستطيع ربك أن ينزل علينا مائدة من السماء قال اتقوا الله إن كنتم مؤمنين(112) قالوا نريد أن نأكل منها وتطمئن قلوبنا ونعلم أن قد صدقتنا ونكون عليها من الشاهدين(113) قال عيسى ابن مريم اللهم ربنا أنزل علينا مائدة من السماء تكون لنا عيدا لأولنا وآخرنا وآية منك وارزقنا وأنت خير الرازقين(114) قال الله إني منزلها عليكم فمن يكفر بعد منكم فإني أعذبه عذابا لا أعذبه أحدا من العالمين(115) " 

أخى المسلم .. هكذا روى القرآن هذه المعجزة فى سورة المائدة وسميت السورة بسورة المائدة وإليك ما يقوله الإنجيل عن هذه المعجزة  فى إنجيل معلمنا متى الرسول : " فلما خرج يسوع أبصر جمعاً كثيراً فتحنن عليهم وشفى مرضاهم ولما صار المساء قدم إليه تلاميذه قائلين : الموضع خلاء والوقت قد مضى أصرف الجموع لكى يمضوا إلى القرى يبتاعوا لهم طعاماً فقال لهم يسوع : لا حاجة لهم أن يمضوا أعطوهم أنتم ليأكلوا , فقالوا له : ليس عندنا ههنا إلا خمسة أرغفة وسمكتان , فقال إيتونى بها إلى ها هنا فأمر الجمع أن يتكئوا على العشب ثم أخذ الأرغفة الخمسة والسمكتين ورفع نظره نحو السماء وبارك وكسر وأعطى الأرغفة للتلاميذ والتلاميذ للجموع , فأكل الجميع وشبعوا ثم رفعوا ما فضل من الكسر إثنتى عشر قفة مملؤه , والآكلون كانوا نحو خمسة الآف رجل ما عدا النساء والأولاد " ( متى الرسول 14: 14- 21) 

أخى المسلم .. يقول الكتاب " أفليست الأذن تمتحن الأقوال كما أن الحنك يستطعم طعامه "  .. أدعوك بإسم الله الذى نعبده جميعاً أن تقرأ بقلب مفتوح وعقل واع كلمات الإنجيل وتذوق بنفسك وأحكم .. هل يستطيع بشر أن يفعل هذه المعجزة ؟  .. يطعم خمسة الآف رجل ما عدا النساء والأولاد حتى الشبع من سبعة أرغفة وقليل من صغار السمك وما فضل من الكسر سبعة سلال مملؤة 0

يقول السيد المسيح فى إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا الرسول : " لو لم أكن قد عملت بينهم أعمالاً لم يعملها أحد غيرى لم تكن لهم خطية أما الآن فقد رأوا وأبغضونى أنا وأبى " 

( يوحنا 15: 24)

نعم يا ربى .. لو لم يعرفوا كل هذه الأعمال والمعجزات التى تمت بقدرتك والتى لم يقدر غيرك أن يعملها ما كانت لهم خطية ولكنهم على علم تام بكل ما فعلت ورغم ذلك يبغضونك ويبغضون كل من يحمل إسمك ولكننى أصلى من أجلهم جميعاً كما امرتنى ياسيدى 

" صلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم "


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

إذ قال الله ياعيسى إني متوفيك ورافعك إلي



أخى المسلم .. 

كما تعلم .. البخارى ومسلم والترمزى وأحمد إبن حنبل وغيرهم من افاضل العلماء لهم عند كل مسلم الإحترام والتقدير والعرفان لما بذلوا من جهد لجمع الأحاديث النبوية وتنقيتها مما علق بها , لذلك كنت أقضى ساعات طويلة فى قراءة هذه الأحاديث 0

قرأت ما جاء عن المسيح على لسان الرسول وفيما رواة البخارى عن إبن عباس : لا تقوم الساعة حتى ينزل إبن مريم حكماً عدلاً فيقضى بالحق ويمحو الظلم "وفى رواية اخرى " لن تقوم الساعة حتى ينزل إبن مريم حكماً منصفاً " 

هذا الحديث عندما قرأته جمدت فى مكانى , وأخذت أعيد واكرر فى كلماته وأتمعن فى كل كلمة .. " لن تقوم الساعة " معناها أنه لن يأتى يوم القيامة أو يوم الدينونة .. " حتى ينزل المسيح إبن مريم " وهنا توقفت لمدة أطول أتأمل فى كلمة " ينزل" ومعناها واضح جداً ولا يحتاج إلى تفسير ينزل من السماء , إذا مقره الآن فى السماء , نعم فى السماء وبشهادة القرآن فى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآية رقم 55

" إذ قال الله ياعيسى إني متوفيك ورافعك إلي ومطهرك من الذين كفروا وجاعل الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا إلى يوم القيامة ثم إلي مرجعكم فأحكم بينكم فيما كنتم فيه تختلفون(55) "

الآية السابقة واضحة وصريحة أن الله توفى المسيح عيسى إبن مريم أى أنه مات ثم بعد ذلك رفعه إلى السماء والسؤال الآن .. 

هل رفع المسيح عيسى إبن مريم وهو ميت ؟ الإجابة .. لا يمكن ..  لماذا يرفعه إلى السماء وهو جسد بدون روح ألا يكفى أن تصعد روحه ؟   إذا رفع إلى السماء وهو حى أى أنه قام من الموت وهذه حقيقة مؤكدة لا جدال فيها وبشهادة القرآن 0

نكمل الحديث ينزل المسيح إبن مريم " حكماً وعدلاً فيقضى بالحق ويمحو الظلم " ومعنى الحديث بإختصار أن المسيح إبن مريم هو الذى سيأتى أو بمعنى أصح هو الذى سينزل من السماء فى يوم القيامة ليحكم بالحق والعدل وفى الاية السابقة يقول الله " ثم إلي مرجعكم فأحكم بينكم فيما كنتم فيه تختلفون(55) " 

أخى المسلم .. أشكر الله على نعمة العقل الذى ميزنا به الخالق القدير عن سائر المخلوقات .. إقرأ بنفسك وتأمل فى قوله أنه " سيحكم بين الناس " ويقول الحديث الشريف أن المسيح عيسى إبن مريم هو الذى سيحكم وسيكون حكماً منصفاً أى حكماً عادلاً !

أسألك أخى المسلم . . وأرجوك أن تجيبنى , لماذا المسيح عيسى إبن مريم صعد إلى السماء ؟ .. لماذا هو فقط .. هل فى إستطاعة أى بشر الصعود إلى السماء إلا الذى أتى من السماء ؟ 

صدقنى أخى المسلم .. نحن نؤمن أن السيد المسيح كما هو مكتوب فى القرآن مات وقام وصعد إلى السماء وسيأتى فى نهاية الأيام ليدين العالم بالعدل وهذا ما يفهم بالضبط من الآية السابقة والحديث الشريف ..

 ولكن .. لماذا مات ؟ سيكون حديثنا فى العدد القادم بمشيئة الله فى سورة مريم رقم 19 والآية رقم 21

" قال كذلك قال ربك هو علي هين ولنجعله آية للناس ورحمة منا وكان أمرا مقضيا(21) "

سورة مريم رقم 19 والآية رقم 31 

يقول المسيح " وجعلني مباركا أين ما كنت  (31) "


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

لا مغفرة بدون سفك دم 

وفديناه بذبح عظيم



أخى المسلم .. أثبت لك فى رسالتى السابقة أن المسيح عيسى إبن مريم مات كما جاء فى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآية رقم 55 

" إذ قال الله ياعيسى إني متوفيك ورافعك إلي (55) "

ومعنى كلمة " متوفيك " أى مميتك ومعنى كلمة وفاة أو توفى مات  وتكملة الآية " ورافعك إلى " أى أن الله رفعه إليه بمعنى أنه رفع إلى السموات وأصبح مع الله  

وإليك أخى المسلم تأكيد آخر تأكيد آخر ان المسيح مات وقام 

فى سورة مريم رقم 19 والآية رقم 33

" والسلام علي يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حيا(33) "

وكما تعلم أخى المسلم أن المسيح عيسى إبن مريم هو الوحيد الممسوح من الله كما جاء فى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 الآية رقم 45

" إذ قالت الملائكة يامريم إن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم وجيها في الدنيا والآخرة ومن المقربين(45) "

أعود الآن للسؤال .. لماذا مات المسيح ؟ للإجابة على هذا السؤال إسمح لى أخى أن نتجول معاً فى القرآن الكتاب الذى تؤمن به وتتمعن فى بعض الآيات القرآنية 0

 فى سورة الصافات رقم 37 والآية رقم 107

" وفديناه بذبح عظيم(107) " 

المتكلم فى هذه الآية هو الله أى أن الله بنفسه هو الذى يدبر الفداء ولا بد ان يكون الفداء ولا بد أن يكون الفداء بذبح أى بدم أيضاً ولا بد أن يكون عظيم 0

وفى سورة البقرة رقم 2 الآية رقم 54

" وإذ قال موسى لقومه ياقوم إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل فتوبوا إلى بارئكم فاقتلوا أنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم عند بارئكم فتاب عليكم إنه هو التواب الرحيم(54) "

يفهم من الآية السابقة أن بنو إسرائيل إرتكبوا معصية كبيرة بعبادتهم العجل وأمرهم موسى أن " إقتلوا أنفسكم " حتى يتوب الله عليهم ويرحمهم , أى لن تكون توبة بدون قتل أى بدون دم 0

ويقول المفسرين أنه : فى ذلك اليوم قتل قتل عدد كبير من الذين عبدوا العجل ومن بقى حياً كفر عن خطيته بدم من قتل 0

وهنا نتوقف ونتأمل لن يكون الفداء إلا بذبح عظيم ولن تكفر الخطية إلا بالدم 0

وأنت أخى المسلم .. مَنْ يفديك ؟ وكيف تكفر عن خطيتك ؟ لا بد وان يكون لكل من فادى ومطهر لخطايانا بدم ذكى وثمين ويكون تدبير الفداء من الله نفسه .. لا تقل الله سامحنى لأن الله عادل ورحيم وكما سبق وذكرت عدل الله لا يلغى رحمته ورحمته لا تلغى عدله , لأن الله كامل وصفاته كاملة ليس فيها نقص إنهما مثل كفتى ميزان حساس , الله دبر لنا الفداء والكفارة بدم المسيح عيسى إبن مريم , هو الوحيد الذى يصلح لهذا العمل العظيم 0



الله يقول :

" فأرسلنا إليها روحنا فتمثل لها بشرا سويا "



تأمل أخى المسلم هذه الآيات من سورة مريم رقم 19 والايات من 16- 21  

" واذكر في الكتاب مريم إذ انتبذت من أهلها مكانا شرقيا(16) فاتخذت من دونهم حجابا فأرسلنا إليها روحنا فتمثل لها بشرا سويا(17) قالت إني أعوذ بالرحمان منك إن كنت تقيا(18) قال إنما أنا رسول ربك لأهب لك غلاما زكيا(19) قالت أنى يكون لي غلام ولم يمسسني بشر ولم أكن بغيا (20) قال كذلك قال ربك هو علي هين ولنجعله آية للناس ورحمة منا وكان أمرا مقضيا(21) "

أسألك أخى المسلم .. بإسم الله الذى نعبده جميعاً أن تتمعن فى ألايات السابقة من هو هذا المولود من العذراء مريم الذى يقول عنه القرآن أنه " آية للناس ورحمة "

نتامل معا فى ألآيات " واذكر في الكتاب مريم إذ انتبذت من أهلها مكانا شرقيا(16) " المتكلم هنا هو الله والحديث موجه إلى الرسول , يقول الله أذكر فى الكتب أى أكتب عن مريم أنها إتخذت مكان بعيد عن قومها وأهلها " فإتخذت من دونهم حجاباً فأرسلنا إليها روحنا فتمثل لها بشراً سويأً " 

كما سبق وأوضحت لأن المتكلم هو الله ويقول أنه أرسل إلى مريم روحه " روحنا " فظهر امامها فى صورة بشر قالت مريم " إنى أعوذ بالرحمن منك أن كنت تقياً قال إنما أنا رسول ربك لأهب لك غلاماً زكياً  " يفهم من الآيات السابقة أن روح الله الذى ظهر فى صورة بشر أرسل من الله ليهب مريم غلاماً زكياً 0

 أخى المسلم لن أستطيع كتابة , ما المقصود من كلمة غلاماً زكياً ؟ لذلك أكتب لك ما كتبه الرازى " الزكى .. يفيد أمور ثلاثة: 

الأول : أنه طاهر من الذنوب ..

الثانى : أنه ينمو على التذكية لأنه يقال فيمن لا ذنب له زكى " دم طاهر وزكى " ..

والثالث : النزاهة والطهارة  " ( تفسير الرازى ) 

 تكمل الآيات " قالت ( مريم ) أنى يكون لي غلام ولم يمسسني بشر ولم أكن بغيا (20) قال كذلك قال ربك هو علي هين ولنجعله آية للناس ورحمة منا وكان أمرا مقضيا(21) " 

الآية السابقة واضحة وصريحة أن المولود من مريم ليس بزرع بشر ولكنه من الله , ويقول الله طبقاً للآية القرآنية السابقة أنه " لنجعله آية للناس ورحمة منا " آية للناس إذ ولد من غير أب ورحمة لأن رسالته التى يحملها للعالم فيها خلاص ورحمة لكل من يؤمن به 0

وايضاً يقول القرآن عن المسيح عيسى إبن مريم فى سورة البقرة رقم 2 والآية 87 

" ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب وقفينا من بعده بالرسل وآتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس ( 87) "

وفى سورة البقرة رقم 2 الآية رقم 253 

" وآتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس ( 253) "

وهنا التكرار لتأكيد الآية , ومعنى هذه الآية أن الله أعطى المسيح عيسى إبن مريم الروح القدس دون كل الأنبياء والمرسلين 0

وإليك أخى المسلم ما قاله بعض علماء المسلمين عن الروح القدس 

1-                                 قال إبن العباس : أن الروح القدس هو الإسم الذى كان يحى عيسى إبن مريم .

2-                                 قال أبو مسلم : أن الروح القدس الذى أُيد به المسيح عيسى إبن مريم يجوز أن يكون الروح الطاهر التى نفخها الله فيه وأبانه بها من غيره ممن خلق من إجتماع نطفتى الذكر والأنثى 0

3-                                قال إبن انس : روح القدس الذى أيد الله به المسيح هو روح الله والقدس هو الله 0

4-                                قال إبن جبير : روح القدس هو إسم الله الأعظم وبه كان عيسى إبن مريم يحى الموتى 0

5-                                قال القاشانى : الله خاصته طهر جسم عيسى إبن مريم عن الأقذار الطبيعية فهو روح متجسد فى بدن مثالى روحانى وذلك من صفاء جوهر طينته وصفاء طينة أمه وطهارتها ونزه روحه وقدسه من التأثر بالهيئات الطبيعية والصفات المدنية لتأييده بروحه القدس الذى هو على صورته مثل روح الله الذى نفخ فيه فهو إذاً روح الله " إنما المسيح عيسى إبن مريم رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم "


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

الله يخص السيد المسيح دون جميع الأنبياء والمرسلين بصفاته الشخصية وأعماله



لقد خص الله السيد المسيح دون جميع الأنبياء والمرسلين بصفاته الشخصية وأعماله وهى للتذكير :-

1-                                   الخلق .. كما ورد فى سورة المائدة رقم 5 والآية رقم 110وفى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآية رقم 49

" أني أخلق لكم من الطين كهيئة الطير فأنفخ فيه فيكون طيرا بإذن الله (49) "

2-                                   إحياء الموتى .. كما جاء فى سورة المائدة رقم 5 والآية رقم 110وفى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآية رقم 49

" وإذ تخرج الموتى بإذنى ( 110) " " وأحي الموتى بإذن الله (49) "

3-                                  علم الغيب .. فى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآية رقم 49

" وأنبئكم بما تأكلون وما تدخرون في بيوتكم (49) "

4-                                  شفاء المرضى .. سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآية رقم 49

" وأبرئ الأكمه والأبرص إن في ذلك لآية لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين(49) " وأيضاً فى سورة المائدة رقم 5 والآية رقم 110

" وتبئ الأكمة والأبرص بإذنى ( 110) "

5-                                  الرازق .. سورة المائدة رقم 5 والآية رقم 114

" قال عيسى ابن مريم اللهم ربنا أنزل علينا مائدة من السماء  (114) " 

هذه المائدة النازلة من السماء أنزلها الله إستجابة  لدعاء عيسى إبن مريم وأكل منها الجميع وهذا ما لم يقدر أحد غيره أن يفعله 

وأيضاً فى سورة المائدة رقم5  والآية رقم66

" ولو أنهم أقاموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل إليهم من ربهم لأكلوا من فوقهم ومن تحت أرجلهم (66) " وهذا معناه رازق رزقا وفيراً

6-                                  الديان العادل .. كما جاء فى الحديث الشريف وفيما رواه البخارى عن إبن عباس " لا تقوم الساعة حتى ينزل المسيح إبن مريم حكماً عدلاً فيقضى بالحق ويمحو الظلم "

7-                                  يقول للشئ كن فيكون .. قال للطين : كن طيراً كان قال للمرضى إبرئ برئ قال للموتى قم قام 

8-                                  الذات المنفردة .. وذلك لأنه الوحيد الذى ولد من غير أب كما جاء فى القرآن فى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآية رقم 47 

" أنى يكون لي ولد ولم يمسسني بشر"  

وفى سورة النساء رقم 4 الآية رقم 88 

" وقالوا اتخذ الرحمان ولدا(88) "

9-                                  ليس للشيطان سلطان عليه .. كما جاء فى الحديث الشريف وفيما رواه البخارى " كل إبن آدم نخسه الشيطان إلا المسيح إبن مريم جاء الشيطان لينخسه فوقفت الملائكة حائلاً بينهم وبينه "

10-                              الوحيد الذى ليس له خطية .. كما ورد فى سورة مريم رقم 19 والآية رقم 20       " غلاماً زكياً " 

11-                              المسيح هو روح الله القدس .. كما جاء فى سورة النساء رقم 4 والآية رقم 171 , وسورة البقرة الآية رقم 78و 171 , وسورة المائدة رقم 5 والآية رقم 110 وسورة مريم رقم 19 والآية رقم 18 

والآن اسألك أخى المسلم بعد ما قرأت عن السيد المسيح هل سمعت أو قرأت عن أى نبى أو رسول مثل المسيح , ألا يستحق المسيح أن تقرأ المزيد عنه .. حياته .. أقواله .. أعماله 

أدعوك أخى المسلم أن تقرأ " الكتاب المقدس " .. التوراة .. الإنجيل  وتذوق المعرفة وأحكم بنفسك مَنْ هو عيسى إبن مريم ؟ ومن هى أمه القديسة مريم التى تتجلى بظهورات ومعجزات كل ليلة !


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

القرآن يقول عن مريم " فتقبلها ربها بقبول حسن وأنبتها نباتا حسنا"

وقالت الملائكة عنها " إن الله اصطفاك وطهرك واصطفاك على نساء العالمين "



أخى المسلم .. 

أكتب لك اليوم عن القديسة العذراء مريم , وذلك من القرآن فى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآيات رقم 35- 37

" إذ قالت امرأة عمران رب إني نذرت لك ما في بطني محررا فتقبل مني إنك أنت السميع العليم(35) فلما وضعتها قالت رب إني وضعتها أنثى والله أعلم بما وضعت وليس الذكر كالأنثى وإني سميتها مريم وإني أعيذها بك وذريتها من الشيطان الرجيم(36) فتقبلها ربها بقبول حسن وأنبتها نباتا حسنا وكفلها زكريا كلما دخل عليها زكريا المحراب وجد عندها رزقا قال يامريم أنى لك هذا قالت هو من عند الله إن الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب(37) "

فى الآيات السابقة يقول القرآن قصة ميلاد العذراء مريم وكيف أن أمها نذرتها للرب وهى فى بطنها قبل أن تولد وبعد أن وضعتها دعت الله يحميها من الشيطان هى وذريتها , ويضيف القرآن أن الله إستجاب لدعاء أم مريم وتقبل مريم بقبول حسن وتربت وكبرت فى الإيمان وكان ذكريا يكفلها أى يرعاها والله بنفسه يرزقها 0

وفى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآيات رقم 42- 43

" وإذ قالت الملائكة يامريم إن الله اصطفاك وطهرك واصطفاك على نساء العالمين(42) يامريم اقنتي لربك واسجدي واركعي مع الراكعين(43" 

ومعنى الآيات السابقة أن الملائكة قالت لمريم : يامريم أن الله غصطفاك أى إختارك , والشئ المصطفى يعنى المصفى من كل الشوائب وطهرك من كل خطية أو ذنب وفضلك على نساء العالمين , يا مريم أطيعى الله ولتكن كل حياتك صلاة , هكذا وصف القرآن القديسة العذراء مريم منذ ولادتها 0

وفى سورة التحريم رقم 66 والآية رقم 12 

" ومريم ابنت عمران التي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيه من روحنا وصدقت بكلمات ربها وكتبه وكانت من القانتين(12) "

ويفهم من الآيات السابقة أن مريم التى أحصنت أى تكلفت فى عفتها , والمحصنة تعنى العفيفة "  فنفخنا فيه من روحنا " أى أن الله نفخ فيها من روحه ليهبها حمل هو روح الله , ويضيف القرآن أن مريم صدقت أو آمنت بكلمة ربها وكانت من الذين أطاعوا الله 0

وأيضاً فى سورة الأنبياء رقم 21 والآية رقم 91

 " والتي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيها من روحنا وجعلناها وابنها آية للعالمين(91) " 

وهنا تأكيد آخر .. القرآن ذكر أن الله نفخ فى مريم من روحه لتحمل وتلد إبناً وجعلها هى وإبنها آية للعالمين , أى معجزة لم يحدث مثلها من قبل ولن يحدث من بعد 0

أخى المسلم .. هذا ما يقوله القرآن عن العذراء القديسة مريم هى نذر للرب قبل أن تولد , الله حافظ عليها وذريتها من الشيطان , حياتها عبارة عن عبادة وصلاة لله , رزقها رزق وفير بغير حساب , هى أفضل نساء العالمين إختارها الله لتحمل كلمته وروح منه وتكون وإبنها آية للعالمين 0

لن اضيف كلمة واحدة ويكفى ما سبق ذكره .. والسؤال .. لمن غير القديسة العذراء مريم قيل ما قال القرآن عنها ؟ .. لم يعطى القرآن كل هذه الكرانة لسيدة اخرى .. والحقيقة أن القرآن لم يذكر غيرها .. وهناك سورة كاملة تحمل إسمها وهى سورة مريم رقم 19


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

تجلى القديسة العذراء مريم بصورة نورانية وسط أسراب الحمام الأبيض وسطوع نور فى اسيوط

قدمت لك أخى المسلم فى رسالتى السابقة من هى القديسة العذراء مريم فى القرآن , وكما تعودت كتبت لك إسم السورة ورقمها وكذلك رقم الآيات .. وإذا دققنا النظر وتمعنا فى الآيات سنجد ما يأتى :-

§                      *لم يقتصر القرآن على ذكر القديسة العذراء مريم فقط , ولكن قد تحدث القرآن على أمها كما ورد فى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآيات رقم 35- 37 .. ذكر القرآن أن إمرأة عمران كانت سيدة مؤمنة دائمة الصلاة بدليل أنها نذرت للرب ما فى بطنها ودعت الله أن يحافظ على إبنتها ونسلها من الشيطان ويضيف القرآن أن الله إستجاب لدعائها وتقبل مولودتها بقبول ورزقها رزقا وفيراً 

§                      وفى نفس السورة السابقة سورة آل عمران رقم 3والآيات رقم 42- 43 تأكيد أن القديسة العذراء مريم هى أفضل نساء العالمين ولأنها نشأت وتربت فى الإيمان بالله وكانت حياتها عبارة عن عبادة وصلاة .. أرسل الله الملائكة إلى القديسة العذراء مريم لتبشرها أن الله إختارها دون نساء العالم لتحبل وتلد إبن هو كلمة الله وروح منه كما ورد فى سورة آل عمرآن رقم 3 والآية رقم 42 و 45 .. وفى سورة مريم رقم 19 والآية رقم 17 .. وسورة الأنبياء رقم 21 والآية رقم 91.. وفى سورة التحريم رقم 66 والآية رقم 12 0

§                      ويؤكد القرآن أن القديسة العذراء مريم حملت دون أن تعرف رجل لأن حملها هو من روح الله أى الروح القدس : " فنفخنا فيها من روحنا وجعلناها وإبنها آية للعالمين "   0 

§                      لم يرد فى القرآن أى شئ أو حتى تلميح بسيط عن أى سيدة غير القديسة العذراء مريم .. وكما سبق وذكرت أن هناك سورة كاملة تحمل إسم سورة مريم 0

واليوم ومنذ منتصف أغسطس الماضى وبالتحديد منذ صيام العذراء الذى ينتهى فى 23 أغسطس تشهد مدينة أسيوط تجلى القديسة العذراء مريم بصورة نورانية وسط أسراب من الحمام الأبيض وسطوع الأنوار , وهذا ما أكدته وكالات الأنباء والصحف وشبكات التلفزيون والصحف وشبكات التلفزيون والإنترنيت .. شاهدت النبا على شبكة Cnn  و Bbc كما نشرت التجلى بعض الصحف فى أوربا كإيطاليا وفرنسا وبلجيكا 0

أخى المسلم .. إن الله أرسل لنا القديسة العذراء مريم لتتجلى بهذه الصورة الرائعة والتى لا مجال للشك فيها أو التشكيك وسط أسراب الحمام الأبيض لتحمل للجميع رسالة سماوية , رسالة محبة وسلام وبالتحديد فى أسيوط وسط أرض مصر والمكان الذى بدأت منه شرارة أشعلت نار الفتنة وتلوثت أيدى جماعات الإرهاب والتخلف بدم الأبرياء , لقد حول تجلى القديسة العذراء مريم كل ألم إلى فرح وسلام 0

أسألك أخى المسلم فى إسم الله القدير أن تتأكد بنفسك ما يحدث كل ليلة وأسأل نفسك هل يطير الحمام ليلاً ؟ .. هل يوجد حمام بهذا الحجم الهائل ويشع منه ضوء بهذه الصورة ؟   .. هل يستطيع أحد أن يستخدم كشافات ضوئية لتطلق ضوء أبيض أشبه بالبرق ؟ وأخيراً إذا كان هناك من إستطاع أن يخدع الناس بفعل هذه الأضواء فكيف لم يتم إكتشاف هذا الشخص وسط هذا الزحام ولمدة تزيد عن الشهرين ؟ وكيف رأى كل الناس القديسة العذراء مريم تتجلى ؟ .. إن الله إختار هذا المكان لتتجلى فيه القديسة العذراء مريم ليبارك شعبه .. ولا ننسى أنه نفس المكان الذى لجأت إليه أثناء رحلتها مع المسيح وهو طفل 0

سلام الرب لك يا أم ملك الملوك آمين


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

القرآن يذكر أن : عبادة الله والمسيح فرض ولا يعبد من دونهما أحد فى سورة التوبة الآية رقم 30



أخى المسلم ..

أحببت المسيح عيسى إبن مريم من القرآن , وعرفته عندما إلتقيت به وتوطدت علاقتى به من الكتاب المقدس , حتى أصبح الآن هو كل شئ فى حياتى .. هو .. المخلص .. الملجأ .. الصديق المخلص .. وهو الصخرة التى أحتمى بها , كتبت لك فى أعداد سابقة , من هو المسيح عيسى غبن مريم فى القرآن ؟ .. وكيف أن الله توجه بصفاته الشخصية والتى إنفرد بها الخالق وحده , واليوم أسمح لى أن نواصل مسيرتنا فى التأمل فى بعض آيات القرآن فى سورة التوبة رقم 9 والايات رقم 30- 31

" وقالت اليهود عزير ابن الله وقالت النصارى المسيح ابن الله ذلك قولهم بأفواههم يضاهئون قول الذين كفروا من قبل قاتلهم الله أنى يؤفكون(30) اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابا من دون الله والمسيح ابن مريم وما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا إلها واحدا لا إله إلا هو سبحانه عما يشركون(31) "

فى الآية رقم 30 يقول القرآن أن اليهود قالوا : " عزير ابن الله " والنصارى قالوا : " المسيح ابن الله ذلك " وهذا القول يضاهى قول كفار من قبل  .. وفى الآية رقم 31 يقول القرآن لآئماً النصارى إتخذوا رهبان وأيضاً اليهود أحبار ليعبدونهم دون عبادة الله والمسيح  0

وإليك أخى المسلم ما كتبه إبن قتيبة " إن هذه الآية مشكلة لأن فيها أن عبادة الله والمسيح فرض ولا يعبد من دونهما أحد " 

أخى المسلم .. لقد نزل القرآن بلسان عربى وجميعنا درسنا اللغة العربية فإذا دققنا النظر وأعربنا " اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابا من دون الله والمسيح ابن مريم " ستجد الحقيقة واضحة أمامك أن " المسيح مضاف إلى الله " وبذلك يكون للآية معنى واحد أن : عبادة الله والمسيح فرض بنص القرآن 0

وفى سورة إبراهيم رقم 14 والآيات رقم 24- 25

" ألم ترى كيف ضرب الله مثلا كلمة طيبة كشجرة طيبة أصلها ثابت وفرعها في السماء(24) تؤتي أكلها كل حين بإذن ربها ويضرب الله الأمثال للناس لعلهم يتذكرون(25) "

وفى سورة النور رقم 24 والآيات رقم 35

" ويضرب الله الأمثال للناس والله بكل شيء عليم(35) "

يفهم من الآيات السابقة أن الله يستخدم الأمثال لكى يقرب للناس ما يريده ويوصل إليهم المعنى المقصود .. ونجد أن السيد المسيح كان يتكلم بأمثال كما هو مكتوب فى إنجيل معلمنا متى :

" هذا كله كلم به يسوع الجموع بأمثال  وبدون مثل لم يكن يكلمهم " ( متى 13: 34)

 ولا تستطيع ان تقول أخى المسلم أن السيد المسيح تعلم أن يتكلم بأمثال من القرآن , لأن الإنجيل كتب أولاً .. وقبل القرآن بحوالى 600 عام 

أخى المسلم .. قرأت القرآن عشرات المرات وقرأت الكثير من كتب المفسرين ولا زلت أحتفظ ببعضها حتى الآن , وقرأت الكتاب المقدس عشرات المرات والغريب انه فى كل مرة أشعر وكأنى أقرأه لأول مرة  وجدت فى الكتاب المقدس إجابة لكل سؤال , وإجابة شافية تقطع الشك باليقين .. واليوم بعد ثلاثة عشرة عاماً مع المسيح أقولها بكل ثقة أعرف جيداً بمن آمنت ومن أجله تركت كل شئ وتعبت وأكرر ما دمت حية أن معرفة السيد المسيح أثمن بكثير من كنوز العالم .. والحقيقة أنه لا يوجد على الرض يقارن بك يا سيدى المسيح لأنك أنت خالق السماء والأرض0


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

القرآن ورسل السيد المسيح



أخى المسلم ..

قبل أن ابدا كلامى معك اليوم أريدك أن تتأكد من حقيقة هامة وهى أن كل ما أرجوه من كتابة هذه الرسائل هو إلقاء الضوء على بعض الآيات القرآنية التى جعلتنى أبحث وأفتش عن الحقيقة , وأيضاً اضع بين يديك ما توصلت غليه من البحث وكما تعلم أنه لا يخرج أحداً أبداً من ميدان البحث صفر اليدين وكما سبق وكتبت أنا مستعدة للمناقشة والحوار على صفحات الجريدة , أكتب لنا وتأكد أن رسالتك ستحظى بكل إهتمام 0

تأملى اليوم سيكون بمشيئة الله فى سورة يس رقم 36 والآية رقم 13- 17

" واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون(13) إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون(14) قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمان من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون(15) قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون(16) وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين(17) "

هذا حديث من القرآن موجه من الله إلى الرسول يقول فيه الله : أذكر يا محمد القرية التى ذهب إليها الرسل التى ارسل إليها إثنين ولكن اهل القرية كذبوهما , فأرسلت ثالث ولكنهم أيضاً كذبوا رغم تأكيد الرسل أنهم مرسلون فما كان عليهم إلا أن يشهدوا إنهم قد بلغوا الرسالة 0

والسؤال الآن هل هؤلاء الرسل كانوا يحملون رسالة الإسلام ؟ الإجابة بكل بساطة .. لا .. لأن الإسلام لم يكن قد جاء بعد , إذاً هم رسل ما قبل الإسلام .. هم رسل السيد المسيح .. ويقول جميع المفسرين أن هذه القرية أنطاكية والرسل هم رسل السيد المسيح كما جاء فى إبن الكثير .. وتأكيد لذلك ما جاء فى إنجيل معلمنا متى الرسول :

" ثم دعا تلاميذه الإثنى عشر واعطاهم سلطانا على ارواح نجسة حتى يخرجوها ويشفوا كل مرض وكل ضعف " ( متى 10: 1) 

وفى الآيات رقم 7-10 " فيما انتم ذاهبون أكرزوا قائلين أنه قد إقترب ملكوت السموات , إشفوا مرضى , طهروا برصاً , قيموا موتى , اخرجوا شياطين  مجاناً أخذتم مجاناً مجاناً أعطوا , لا تقتنوا ذهباً ولا فضة ولا نحاساً فى مناطقكم , ولا مزوداً للطريق , ولا ثوبين , ولا أحذية ولا عصا , لأن الفاعل مستحق اجرته " 0 

وفى الآيات رقم 11- 12 " وأيه مدينة أو قرية دخلتموها فأفحصوا من فيها مستحق واقيموا هناك حتى تخرجوا وحين تدخلون البيت سلموا عليه فإن كان البيت مستحقاً فليأت سلامكم عليه ولكن إن لم يكن مستحقاً فليرجع سلامكم إليكم , من لا يقبلكم لا يسمع كلامكم فإخرجوا خارجاً من ذلك البيت أو من تلك المدينة وأنفضوا غبار أرجلكم " 0

لو دققنا النظر فى الايات القرآنية من سورة يس والآيات من إنجيل متى لوجدنا تشابه كبير فى الإسلوب والطريقة التى أرسل بها الرسل , وكما نعلم أن رسول الإسلام لم يرسل رسل , وكما سبق وذكرت أن الآيات تتكلم عن رسل ما قبل الإسلام 0

وأنت تعلم جيداً أخى المسلم كيف إنتشر الإسلام وكتب التاريخ الإسلامى والفتوحات الإسلامية موجوده فى كل مكان , وخصوصاً .. كيف دخل الإسلام مصر ؟



القرآن
 الإنجيل

سورة يس رقم 36 والآية رقم 13- 17

" واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون(13) إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون(14) قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمان من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون(15) قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون(16) وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين(17) "
 إنجيل متى 10: 11- 12

 قال السيد المسيح " وأيه مدينة أو قرية دخلتموها فأفحصوا من فيها مستحق واقيموا هناك حتى تخرجوا وحين تدخلون البيت سلموا عليه فإن كان البيت مستحقاً فليأت سلامكم عليه ولكن إن لم يكن مستحقاً فليرجع سلامكم إليكم , من لا يقبلكم لا يسمع كلامكم فإخرجوا خارجاً من ذلك البيت أو من تلك المدينة وأنفضوا غبار أرجكم


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

هل نسخ ( ألغى ) القرآن التوراة والإنجيل ؟



أخى المسلم .. 

أسمح لى أن أناقش معك اليوم قضية هامة ألا وهى 

هل نسخ ( ألغى ) القرآن التوراة والإنجيل ؟

أجد الكثير من أخواننا فى الإسلام يكررون عبارة القرآن نسخ ما قبله  ولكنى أقول لهم بكل ثقة لا لم ينسخه ولا أتكلم من فراغ ولكن إليك أخى المسلم الدليل ومن القرآن الكتاب الذى تؤمن به :-

فى سورة البقرة رقم 2 الآية رقم 41

"وآمنوا بما أنزلت مصدقا لما معكم (41) " 

الحديث فى الآية السابقة موجه من الله إلى بنى إسرائيل أن يؤمنوا بما أنزلت " القرآن " لأنه مصدقاً لما معهم 0

وفى نفس سورة البقرة الآية 101

" ولما جاءهم رسول من عند الله مصدق لما معهم (101) " 

وفى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 الآية رقم 3-4

" نزل عليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقا لما بين يديه وأنزل التوراة والإنجيل(3) من قبل هدى للناس (4) "

وفى سورة النساء رقم 4 والاية رقم 48

" ياأيها الذين أوتوا الكتاب آمنوا بما نزلنا مصدقا لما معكم (48) "

وفى سورة يونس رقم 10 والآية رقم 37 

" وما كان هذا القرآن أن يفترى من دون الله ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه وتفصيل الكتاب لا ريب فيه من رب العالمين(37) "

وفى سورة المائدة رقم 5 والآية رقم 48 

"وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقا لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمنا عليه 

وهكذا كل الآيات السابقة تؤكد أن القرآن مصدقاً للتوراة والإنجيل ومهيمناً عليهما 0

إن الإنسان العاقل لا يقدم دعوى إلا إذا كان واثقاً من صحة دعواه ولديه المقدرة على إثباتها بألف دليل 0

وهنا قدمت لك أخى المسلم الدليل على صحة ما أقول وإليك أدلة أخرى فى سورة المائدة رقم 5 والآية رقم 68 

" قل ياأهل الكتاب لستم على شيء حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل إليكم من ربكم (68) "

لو كان القرآن نسخ ( ألغى ) التوراة والإنجيل لما وجدنا هذه الآية التى تحث اليهود والنصارى على إقامة حدود أى تعاليم التوراة والإنجيل. 

 وفى سورة الشعراء رقم 26 والآيات رقم 193- 196

" نزل به الروح الأمين(193)على قلبك لتكون من المنذرين ( محمد صاحب الشريعة الإسلامية )(194) بلسان عربي مبين(195) وإنه لفي زبر الأولين(196) "

أخى المسلم .. إسأل نفسك ما معنى الآية الأخيرة ؟ " وإنه لفي زبر الأولين(196) " ليس لها سوى معنى واحد وهو .. التوراة والإنجيل .. قد حوت القرآن وليس العكس 

وفى سورة القصص رقم 28 والاية رقم 49 

" قل فأتوا بكتاب من عند الله هو أهدى منهما أتبعه إن كنتم صادقين(49) "

وهنا تأكيد آخر أنه لا يوجد كتاب آخر نزل من عند الله أهدى من التوراة والإنجيل 0 

والآن بعد هذا الكم من الآيات القرآنية التى تثبت صحة ما أقول أن القرآن لم ينسخ ( يلغى) التوراة والإنجيل ولكنه مصدقاً لهما ومهيمناً عليهما أتحداك أخى المسلم إن قدمت لى آية قرآنية واحدة تؤكد دعواك فيها قول واضح وصريح أن القرآن نسخ ( ألغى ) ما قبله من الكتب 0

واخيراً أرجوك أخى المسلم أن تتأمل فى الايات التالية من سورة البقرة رقم 2 الآية رقم 285 

" آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لَا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

أخـــطـاء الأنـــبـيـاء كما وردت فى القرآن

أخطاء : (1) آدم ..(2) نوح ..(3) إبراهيم



أخى المسلم .. 

يقول القرآن أن جميع البشر أخطأوا 

 وفى سورة مريم رقم 19 الآية رقم 71- 72

" وإن منكم إلا واردها كان على ربك حتما مقضيا(71) ثم ننجي الذين اتقوا ونذر الظالمين فيها جثيا(72) "

قرأت عدة تفاسير لهذه الآيات وخرجت منها بنتيجة هامة أنه لا يوجد إنسان إلا وسيدخل نار جهنم ويحترق ثم ينجى الله الذين تابوا عن خطأهم ويبقى فيها الظالمين 0

وفى سورة النور رقم 24 والآية رقم 21

" ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان ومن يتبع خطوات الشيطان فإنه يأمر بالفحشاء والمنكر ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته ما زكا منكم من أحد أبدا ولكن الله يزكي من يشاء والله سميع عليم(21) " 

وهنا تأكيد آخر لولا فضل الله ورحمته لما تزكى احداً مطلقاً .. ويضيف القرآن أن جميع الأنبياء أخطأوا من آدم إلى محمد صاحب الشريعة الإسلامية وإليك خطأ كل منهم كما ذكر فى القرآن :-



أولاً : أخطاء آدم

فى سورة طه رقم 20 والاية رقم 120- 121

" فوسوس إليه الشيطان قال ياآدم هل أدلك على شجرة الخلد وملك لا يبلى(120) فأكلا منها فبدت لهما سوآتهما وطفقا يخصفان عليهما من ورق الجنة وعصى آدم ربه فغوى(121) "

الآية السابقة تؤكد أن آدم أخطأ حيث أنه عصى أمر الله حيث عصى أمر الله وأكل من الشجرة التى نهاه الله عنها. 



ثانياً : أخطاء نــوح 

وفى سورة نوح رقم 71 والآيات رقم 26- 28

" وقال نوح رب لا تذر على الأرض من الكافرين ديارا(26) إنك إن تذرهم يضلوا عبادك ولا يلدوا إلا فاجرا كفارا(27) رب اغفر لي ولوالدي ولمن دخل بيتي مؤمنا وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات ولا تزد الظالمين إلا تبارا (28) "

أخطأ نوح بطلبه لا تزد الظالمين إلا ضلالاً .. وأيضاً بقوله : رب لا تذر على الأرض من الكافرين ديارا ثم قال إذا تحقق أنه أخطأ : رب اغفر لي .. وطلب الإستغفار لا يكون إلا عن شعوره بالخطأ. 



ثالثاً : أخطاء إبراهيم 

وأخطأ إبراهيم كما ورد فى سورة الأنعام رقم 6 والآيه رقم 76- 78

" فلما جن عليه الليل رأى كوكبا قال هذا ربي فلما أفل قال لا أحب الآفلين(76) فلما رأى القمر بازغا قال هذا ربي فلما أفل قال لئن لم يهدني ربي لأكونن من القوم الضالين(77) فلما رأى الشمس بازغة قال هذا ربي هذا أكبر فلما أفلت قال ياقوم إني بريء مما تشركون(78) "

يفهم من الآيات السابقة أن إبراهيم أشرك بالله وهذه من الكبائر .. وأيضاً شك إبراهيم فى قدرة الله على إحياء الموتى كما جاء فى :-

سورة البقرة رقم 2 الآية رقم 260

" وإذ قال إبراهيم رب أرني كيف تحي الموتى قال أولم تؤمن قال بلى ولكن ليطمئن قلبي قال فخذ أربعة من الطير فصرهن إليك ثم اجعل على كل جبل منهن جزءا ثم ادعهن يأتينك سعيا واعلم أن الله عزيز حكيم(260) "

وكذلك فى سورة إبراهيم رقم 14 والآية رقم 41

" ربنا اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب(41) "

وهنا طلب إبراهيم المغفرة ويؤكد أنه إرتكب خطأ كبير 

وفى سورة الأنبياء رقم 21 والاية رقم 62- 63 

" قالوا أأنت فعلت هذا بآلهتنا ياإبراهيم(62) قال بل فعله كبيرهم هذا فاسألوهم إن كانوا ينطقون(63) "

كسر إبراهيم الأصنام ولما سئل كذب وقال أن كبير الأصنام كسر صغارها 0

أخى المسلم .. سوف أكمل حديثى معك بمشيئة الله فى العدد القادم وأخطاء الأنبياء كما ذكرت فى القرآن 0


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

أخـــطـاء الأنـــبـيـاء كما وردت فى القرآن

خطأ : يونس النبى , ومحمد صاحب الشريعة الإسلامية

أخى المسلم .. 

أسمح لى أن نواصل مسيرتنا وأخطاء الأنبياء



رابعاً : خطأ يونس أو يونان النبى 

فى سورة الصفات رقم 37 والآيات رقم 139 – 144

"  وإن يونس لمن المرسلين(139) إذ أبق إلى الفلك المشحون(140) فساهم فكان من المدحضين(141) فالتقمه الحوت وهو مليم(142) فلولا أنه كان من المسبحين(143) للبث في بطنه إلى يوم يبعثون(144) "

يفهم من الآيات السابقة أن يونس أو يونان كان مرسل ولكنه عصى ربه ( أبق) ومما يؤكد عصيانه قول القرآن " وهو مليم " وأنه إستحق لأجل عصيانه أن يبقى فى بطن الحوت إلى يوم يبعثون لولا أنه كان من المسبحين أى طالبى المغفرة لذلك رحمه الله  0



خامساً : خطأ محمد صاحب الشريعة الإسلامية

أخطأ رسول الإسلام كما ورد فى القرآن كما ورد فى القرآن 

فى سورة الفتح رقم 48 والآية رقم 2 

" ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر ويتم نعمته عليك ويهديك صراطا مستقيما(2) "

الآية السابقة تؤكد أن محمد أذنب قبل هذه الآية وأنه سيذنب من بعدها ولكن الله سيغفر له كل ذنوبه 0

وفى سورة محمد رقم 47 والآية رقم 19

" فاعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله واستغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والله يعلم متقلبكم ومثواكم(19) "

فى الآية القرآنية السابقة تذكر أن : الله أمر الرسول أن يستغفر ذنبه وعن ذنوب المؤمنين والمؤمنات وهذا يدل على أن الرسول أذنب وإلا -كيف يطلب المغفرة بدون ذنب؟ 

وفى سورة الأحزاب رقم 33 والآية رقم 37 

" وإذ تقول للذي أنعم الله عليه وأنعمت عليه أمسك عليك زوجك واتق الله وتخفي في نفسك ما الله مبديه وتخشى الناس والله أحق أن تخشاه فلما قضى زيد منها وطرا زوجناكها لكي لا يكون على المؤمنين حرج في أزواج أدعيائهم إذا قضوا منهن وطرا وكان أمر الله مفعولا(37) "

قال المفسرون أن الرسول أعتق زيد وتبناه بعد أن آمن وزوجه بزينب , ولكن الرسول أحبها حباً شديداً , وعندما طلب زيد أن يفارق زوجته زينب رفض الرسول قائلاً : " أمسك عليك زوجك " .. وكان ذلك يخفى فى نفسه ما الله مبديه وتظاهر بما ليس فى قلبه خوفا من الناس لذلك وُبخ : " وتخشى الناس والله أحق أن تخشاه " وجاء الرسول الأمر أن يطلق زينب من زيد وأن يتزوجها هو.  

وهنا أخطأ الرسول لأنه خشى من الناس والله أحق أن يخشاه

وفى سورة الإسراء رقم 17 والآيات 73- 75

" وإن كادوا ليفتنونك عن الذي أوحينا إليك لتفتري علينا غيره وإذا لاتخذوك خليلا(73) ولولا أن ثبتناك لقد كدت تركن إليهم شيئا قليلا(74)إذا لأذقناك ضعف الحياة وضعف الممات ثم لا تجد لك علينا نصيرا(75) "

فى الآيات السابقة تأكيد أنه لولا أن ثبتناك على الحق لقد كدت تركن أى تميل إلى غيره شيئا قليلا وذلك بالإفتراء على الله بوصى ليس من عنده ويقول بعض علماء  المسلمين الرجل النقى إذا خالف الله مخالفة طفيفة تحسب من الكبائر 0

أخى المسلم .. مما تقدم نجد أن الأنبياء العظام إرتكبوا المعاصى من آدم حتى محمد رسول الإسلام .. إلا المسيح عيسى إبن مريم فتشت فى كل الكتب ولكنى لم أجد معصية أو ذنب إرتكبه 0 

والسؤال الآن .. هل إرتكبت معصية أو ذنب عندما تبعت من ليس له ذنب او معصية ؟  .. 

أو بمعنى آخر هل أخطات عندما تبعت الوحيد الذى ليس له خطية ؟


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

القرآن يسجل حواراً بين السيد المسيح والله



كتـبت لك أخى المسلم فى ثلاثة اعداد سابقة أخطاء الأنبياء من آدم إلى رسول الإسلام كما وردت فى القرآن , وكالمعتاد أيدت كلامى بكتابة إسم السورة القرآنية ورقمها ورقم الآيات لكى اسهل عليك مراجعة ما كتبت والتأكد من صحته , وفى أعداد سابقة أتيت لك بشهادة القرآن والأحاديث أن عيسى إبن مريم هو الوحيد الذى ليس له ذنب أو معصية إذ كل إبن آدم نخسه الشيطان أى حثه على فعل المعصية إلا عيسى إبن مريم لم يستطع الشيطان الوصول إليه أى بمعنى أصح لم يكن للشيطان سلطان عليه 0

 واليوم ادعوك أخى المسلم أن نتأمل معاً فى بعض آيات القرآن وهى :-

من سورة المائدة رقم 5 والآيات من 116- 118

" وإذ قال الله ياعيسى ابن مريم أأنت قلت للناس اتخذوني وأمي إلهين من دون الله قال سبحانك ما يكون لي أن أقول ما ليس لي بحق إن كنت قلته فقد علمته تعلم ما في نفسي ولا أعلم ما في نفسك إنك أنت علام الغيوب(116) ما قلت لهم إلا ما أمرتني به أن اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم وكنت عليهم شهيدا ما دمت فيهم فلما توفيتني كنت أنت الرقيب عليهم وأنت على كل شيء شهيد (117) إن تعذبهم فإنهم عبادك وإن تغفر لهم فإنك أنت العزيز الحكيم(118) "

فى الآيات السابقة حوار حدث بين الله وعيسى إبن مريم وهذا الحوار حدث قبل القرآن حيث تبدأ الآية بـ " قال الله " وهى فعل ماض .. ويفهم من الآيات أن عيسى إبن مريم لم يقل للناس : إعبدونى أنا وأمى إلهين من دون الله .. ولكن رسالته أن إعبدوا الله ربى وربكم , وهنا يجب القول بكل تأكيد نحن لا نعبد القديسة العذراء مريم .. حاشا لله هذا شرك بالله .. نحن نعبد إله واحد آمين 0

ونكمل الآيات .. قال المسيح عيسى إبن مريم ما قلت لهم إلا ما أمرتنى به وهنا تأكيد أن رسالة المسيح عيسى إبن مريم رسالة سماوية  وأنه كان " عليهم شهيدا " .. أو شهيداً عليهم 

ويضيف القرآن  " فلما توفيتني " وهنا حقيقة مؤكده أن المسيح عيسى إبن مريم توفى ولا يوجد معنى لهذه الكلمة إلا الموت 0

قرأت عدة تفاسير لهذه الآية أذكر منها على سبيل المثال تفسير الجلالين وهو كالآتى : " إن هذه الاية على الأرجح سيقولها المسيح عيسى إبن مريم لله يوم الحشر أو يوم القيامة على الأرجح " 

ونجد أن هذا المفسر نسى كلمة الله " قال الله " وهى فعل ماضى 

وفى تفسير آخر للأمام الرازى : " كلمة توفيتنى تعنى بالنوم والرفع إلى الله " 

وإذا جارينا الرازى وغيره من المفسرين تكون النتيجة واحدة وهى أن المسيح عيسى إبن مريم توفى بمعنى النوم ورفع وانه بذلك لن يموت أبداً لأن الوفاة أو النوم تحدث مرة واحدة وهذا ما نؤمن به ومطابق لما جاء فى الإنجيل  أن المسيح مات وقام وصعد إلى السموات 0

وفى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآية رقم 55 

" إذ قال الله ياعيسى إني متوفيك ورافعك إلي ومطهرك من الذين كفروا وجاعل الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا إلى يوم القيامة ثم إلي مرجعكم فأحكم بينكم فيما كنتم فيه تختلفون(55) "

وهنا تبدأ الآية ب " قال الله " وكما سبق واوضحت أنها تدل على الماضى بمعنى الوفاة والرفع قد حدث وبالطبع هذا المفهوم مخالف لما هو سائد بين معظم إخواننا فى الإسلام أن المسيح رفع وهو حى ولم يمت قبلاً 

أخى المسلم .. ما رأيك ؟ ..  تأمل فى الآيات السابقة واجبنى .. ..  هل مات المسيح ورفع أم أنه رفع وهو حى ولم يمت قبلاً ؟


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

هل آدم مثل المسيح ؟



أخى المسلم ..

إنى أتعجب كثيراً أنك أعطيت لنفسك الحق أن تهزأ وتسخر من كتابنا المقدس , وتوجه أبشع الإتهامات إلى مسيحيتنا , ومع ذلك لم تقرأ الكتاب المقدس , ولا تفهم شيئ عن المسيحية , ورغم ذلك تتهمنا بالشرك والكفر وإذا حاول أحدنا الدفاع إعتبرتموه مبشر وضد الإسلام , ويحكم عليه ودون رحمة 0

وأيضاً وللأسف كل من يحاول التفكير والجدل تلقى عليه الإتهامات جزافاً مثل الزندقة وغيرها وما هو أكثر من ذلك و إنك أعطيت لنفسك الحق فى حكم الإعدام بكل بساطة وسهوله وأصبحت القاضى والجلاد 0

ولكنى رغم كل ما قيل عنى أكتب لك وأنا أعلم جيداً ما يدور بذهنك .. أكتب لك بصدق وأمانة والله شاهد أنى كل هدفى من الكتابة هو إلقاء الضوء على نقاط هامة لفتت إنتباهى , ولم أستطع أقنع نفسى بها رغم أنفى كما يفعل الكثير وأخون أمانة الفكر وصدق الكلمة 0

اليوم أناقش معك أخى المسلم قضية هامة وهى :-

يقول القرآن فى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآية رقم 59 

" إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون(59) " 

أسمح لى أخى المسلم أت تقارن بين آدم والمسيح عيسى إبن مريم فى القرآن :-



اولاً : خلق الله آدم من تراب ولكن عيسى إبن مريم كلمة الله وروح منه كما جاء فى سورة النساء رقم 4 والآية رقم 171

" الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم ولا تقولوا على الله إلا الحق إنما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه (171) "



ثانياً : أخطأ آدم كما سبق وذكرت فى الرسالة رقم 28 جاء فى القرآن فى سورة طه رقم 20 والآيات رقم 120- 121

" فوسوس إليه الشيطان قال ياآدم هل أدلك على شجرة الخلد وملك لا يبلى(120) فأكلا منها فبدت لهما سوآتهما وطفقا يخصفان عليهما من ورق الجنة وعصى آدم ربه فغوى(121) "

ولكن عيسى إبن مريم لم يخطئ وذلك بشهادة القرآن والحديث الشريف لصحيح البخارى.



ثالثاً : مات آدم ودفن وعاد إلى التراب ولكن عيسى إبن مريم حى وموطنه فى السماء كما جاء 

فى القرآن فى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآية رقم 55

" إذ قال الله ياعيسى إني متوفيك ورافعك إلي  "

فى القرآن فى سورة النساء رقم 4 والآية رقم 158

" بل رفعه الله إليه وكان الله عزيزا حكيما(158) "



رابعاً : مات آدم ولم يقوم ولكن المسيح مات وقام كما هو واضح فى المثل السابق من سورة آل عمران وفى سورة المائدة رقم 117 

" فلما توفيتنى "



خامساً : بعد ان عصى ربه وطرد هو وحواء من الجنة عاش على الأرض حياة عادية تزوج وأنجب ولم يذكر القرآن أنه قام بأى معجزة ولكن عيسى إبن مريم منذ ولادته إلى موته ورفعه إلى السماء كانت حياته لتوصيل الرسالة إلى العالم وذلك بشهادة القرآن كما جاء فى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآيات رقم 46- 51 

" ويكلم الناس في المهد وكهلا ومن الصالحين(46) قالت رب أنى يكون لي ولد ولم يمسسني بشر قال كذلك الله يخلق ما يشاء إذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون(47) ويعلمه الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة والإنجيل(48) ورسولا إلى بني إسرائيل أني قد جئتكم بآية من ربكم أني أخلق لكم من الطين كهيئة الطير فأنفخ فيه فيكون طيرا بإذن الله وأبرئ الأكمه والأبرص وأحي الموتى بإذن الله وأنبئكم بما تأكلون وما تدخرون في بيوتكم إن في ذلك لآية لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين(49) ومصدقا لما بين يدي من التوراة ولأحل لكم بعض الذي حرم عليكم وجئتكم بآية من ربكم فاتقوا الله وأطيعوني(50) إن الله ربي وربكم فاعبدوه هذا صراط مستقيم(51) "

وكما سبق واوضحت فى رسائل سابقة قام بمعجزات لم يصنعها أحد قبله أو بعده مثل 

1-                                     تكلم فىالمهد 

2-                                     فتح أعين العمى

3-                                     إبراء الأكمة والأبرص 

4-                                     احى الموتى

5-                                     خلق من الطين كهيئة طير ونفخ فيه من روحه فصار طير حى 

6-                                     تنبأ

7-                                     أنزل الله عليه مائدة من السماء

أخى المسلم .. لعلك تتفق معى أنه هناك إختلاف وفرق كبير وواضح بين آدم وعيسى إبن مريم .. نحن نؤمن أن بآدم دخلت الخطية إلى العالم وبالمسيح محيت الخطية لكل من يؤمن بالمسيح عيسى إبن مريم وذلك كما هو مكتوب فى رسالة بولس 

"لأنه كما بمعصية إنسان الواحد ( آدم) جعل الكثيرون خطاة هكذا بإطاعة الواحد ( المسيح) سيجعل الكثيرون أبراراً " ( رومية 5: 19) آمين


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

مجموعة الرسائل التالية تتكلم عن: ما وجدته مع السيد المسيح ولم أجده وأشعر به من قبل





نحن مختارون

السيد المسيح يقول : لستم انتم إخترتمونى , بل أنا إخترتكم



أخى المسلم .. 

أكتب لك اليوم موضوع حساس وهام وقبل أن ابدأ أصلى إلى الله القدير .. أولاً : أن يعطينى الكلمة المناسبة .. ثانياً : أن يفتح قلبك حتى تفهم جيداً ما أقول 0

أكتب اليوم عن ما وجدته مع السيد المسيح ولم أجده وأشعر به من قبل , والله شاهد أنى صادقة فى كل كلمة 0

أولاً : لقد إختارنى السيد المسيح من بين الملايين لأكون له .. لعلك تتعجب وتقول : كيف ؟ .. أجيبك بإختصار أعطانى إستنارة منه هو لكى أسأل , وأفتش , وأبحث عن شخصة 0

لماذا المسيح عيسى إبن مريم مختلف تمام الإختلاف عن باقى الرسل والأنبياء ؟ .. لماذا خصه الله وحده بكل هذه الكرامة ؟ .. ولم يتركنى تائهه أظهر لى ذاته وعرفنى بشخصه , وأعطانى عظيم الشرف أن أحمل إسمه وبعد أن قرأت الكتاب المقدس تأكدت أنه ليس لى فضل فى الوصول إليه ولكن هو الذى إختارنى كما جاء فى إنجيل يوحنا 

" ولى خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة ينبغى أن آتى بتلك أيضاً فتسمع صوتى وتكون رعية واحده وراع واحد " ( يوحنا 10: 16)

ويقول السيد المسيح لتلاميذه :" ليس أنتم إخترتمونى بل أنا إخترتكم "

أى شرف لى وعزة وكرامة أن يختارنى السيد المسيح لأكون له  أشعر بالفخر وأنا أحمل على رأسى تاج لم أرى مثله من قبل ألا وهو إسم السيد المسيح .. وتغمرنى مشاعر لم أشعر بها من قبل وكما قال بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى أهل غلاطية  

" ولما سر الله الذى أفرزنى من بطن امى ودعانى بنعمته "

وفى رسالته إلى أهل أفسس :

" كما إختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه فى المحبة " 

أخى المسلم .. كل مسيحى مؤمن له هذه المشاعر الرائعة وبداخله يقين أنه مختار فى الرب 

ثانياً : إسمى مكتوب فى سفر الحياة .. مكتوب فى السماء .. هذه الحقيقة مؤكدة ..أكدها لنا السيد المسيح بنفسه عدة مرات فى إنجيل معلمنا لوقا  " لا تفرحوا بهذا أن الأرواح تخضع لكم بل أفرحوا بالحرى أن اسماءكم كتبت فى السموات " ( لوقا 10: 20)

وفى سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتى 

" ولن يدخلها ( السماء) شئ دنس ولا ما يصنع رجساً وكذباً إلا المكتوبين فى سفر حيوه الخروف "   ( رؤيا يوحنا 21: 27)

إيمانى بالسيد المسيح ضمن لى الحياة الأبدية معه , وجعلنى أنظر إلى الدنيا نظرة مختلفة تماماً , وبعد أن كنت أحاول أن أتمتع بشهواتى كزوجة .. وأم .. وأعمل فى مركز مرموق وحياة مرفهة , أتمنى إلى كل أسرة  عريقة 0

تركت كل هذا ونظرت إلى شئ واحد الحياة الأبدية , وأكرر ليس لى فضل فى هذا الإختيار ولكن الفضل كله يعود له هو وحده 0

إيمانى بالسيد المسيح وضع أمامى حقيقة هامة أن الدنيا فترة قصيرة جداً بالنسبة إلى الحياة الأبدية وبداخلى يقين أنى سأكون معه فى الأبدية لأنه إختارنى لأحمل إسمه وكتب إسمى فى سفر الحياة , وهذا ليس إيمانى فقط ولكن كل مسيحى مؤمن له نفس اليقين أن له نصيب مع السيد المسيح فى الحياة الآبدية 0

لك أن تتخيل أخى المسلم .. ماذا يكون شعورك عندما تتأكد أن إسمك مكتوب فى السماء ؟ ! .. إنه شعور بالفرح الدائم لم أذق طعم هذا الفرح من قبل ولم اعرفه إلا مع السيد المسيح


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

نحن أبناء ولسنا عبيد

أبناء الرب الإله وأحباؤه أى المؤمنون بإسمه



أخى المسلم ..

تكلمت معك فى العدد السابق عن ما وجدته مع السيد المسيح ولم أجده من قبل , وما شعرت به ولم أعرف هذه المشاعر إلا معه وكان حديثى معه ...



أولاً : إنى مختاره له



ثانياً : إن إسمى مكتوب فى سفر الحياة أو السماء



وقبل ان أبدأ حديثى  اليوم أصلى واطلب من إلهنا القدير أن يمنحنى البركة المناسبة لأكتب فى موضوع أكبر وأعمق من أى كلمات وأيضاً أسأل الله أن يفتح قلبك لتلمس وتشعر بما اريد توصيله لك , وأكرر الله شاهد إنى صادقة فى كل كلمة اكتبها 0

أكتب اليوم عن روح البنوة , مشاعر البنوة التى غمرنى بها السيد المسيح منذ أن عرفته , أعلم جيداً أنه صعب على الكتابة وتوصيل المعنى لذلك لن أجد أفضل من الآيات التى تتكلم عن هذا الموضوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى إنجيل يوحنا البشير 

" وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا اولاد الله أى المؤمنون بإسمه " ( يوحنا 1: 12)

أخى المسلم .. أسألك فى إسم الله الذى نعبده جميعاً .. أيه مشاعر على الأرض تعادل مشاعرك كإبن للخالق القدير ؟ .. كنت فى الماضى أفتخر بوالدى لأنه لواء شرطه , وكنت بمناسبة وبدون مناسبة أعلن - مَنْ هو ؟ ولكنى الآن أشعر بالفخر الحقيقى الذى لا يزول أبداً .. أنا إبنه ولست غريبة أو عبدة كما كنت , لى كل حق ما يحق للأبناء لى أب يعتنى بى ويعطينى ما لم يقدر عليه مخلوق وذلك لنه الخالق والقادر على كل شئ 0

لقد علمنا السيد المسيح أن نصلى قائلين : " أبنا الذى فى السموات " وصدقنى أخى المسلم أنا عشت هذه المشاعر العظيمة سيكون لك فرح دائم لا يستطيع أحد أن ينزعه منك أرجوك أن تتأمل معى فى الآيات التالية من رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 

" أنظروا أيه محبة أعطانا الآب حتى ندعى أولاد الله  من أجل هذا لا يعرفنا العالم لأنه لا يعرفه , أيها الأحباء الآن نحن أولاد الله " ( 1 يوحنا 3: 1-2)

ويضيف معلمنا يوحنا الرسول 

" كل من هو مولود من الله لا يفعل خطية لأن زرعه يثبت فيه لا يستطيع أن يخطئ لأنه مولود من الله "

  فى الآية السابقة يؤكد معلمنا يوحنا الرسول أننا أولاد الله وأيضاً يؤكد أن أولاد الله لا يفعلون خطية , لأن من له هذه العطية لا يستطيع أن يخطئ. 

ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى أهل رومية 

" لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولئك هم أبناء الله , إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضاً للخوف بل أخذتم روح التبنى الذى به نصرخ يا أبا الآب  الروح نفسه أيضاً يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله , فإن كنا أولاداً فإننا أيضاً ورثة الله ووارثون مع المسيح " ( رومية 8: 14- 16)

 فى الآيات السابقة يوضح لنا معلمنا بولس الرسول إننا اولاد الله بالروح وأيضاً ورثة والميراث هنا ميراث فى الأبدية مع المسيح 0

وفى نهاية حديثى أكتب ما قاله السيد المسيح كما دونه معلمنا متى الرسول 

" لذلك اقول لكم لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تأكلون وبما تشربون ولا لأجسادكم بما تلبسون اليست الحيوة أفضل من الطعام والجسد افضل من اللباس "   ( متى 6: 25) أنظروا إلى طيور السماء أنها لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا تجمع إلى مخازن زابوكم السماوى يقوتها ألستم أنتم بالحرى أفضل منها " 

ولم ولن اجد أب حقيقى يعتنى بى إلا مع سيدى ربى المسيح 0


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

لـمـحـبة التى وجــدتـهـا فى المسيحية 

المسيح يقول : " لا أعود اسميكم عبيد .. لكننى قد سميتكم أحباء"



أخى المسلم .. 

أسمح أن أواصل حديثى معك عن ما وجدته فى السيد المسيح ولم اجده من قبل أو بمعنى آخر أتكلم عن ثمار المسيحية , كتبت فى عددين سابقين عن:



 1- إختيار الله لنا..  2- أسمائنا مكتوبة فى سفر الحياة .. 3- نحن أبناء الله. 



واليوم أكتب عن ثمرة غالية من ثمار المسيحية ألا وهى .. الـمــحـبـة

منذ أن عرفت السيد المسيح واعطانى عظيم الشرف أن أحمل إسمه وأنا أعيش متمتعه بحب لا يخطر على بال إنسان , حب يصعب على أن أصفه بكلمات لأنه أكبر وأعمق من أى كلمات , حب الخالق القدير للبشر الذى هم صنع يديه 0

عندما إلتقيت بالسيد المسيح لمست حب يفوق كل عقل وكل خيال  وبعد أن قرأت الكتاب المقدس عشت هذا الحب العظيم , ووجدت التعزية لفراق الأهل والأحباب 0

صدقنى اخى المسلم .. والله يعلم أنى صادقة فى كل كلمة أكتبها المسيحية عبارة عن رسالة حب وسلام وإليك بعض الايات التى تؤكد ما أقول فى إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا الرسول 

" لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل إبنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحيوة أبدية " ( يوحنا 3: 16) 

  أيه حب أعظم من هذا , أن يحب الله العالم ويبذل إبنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح ( كلمته) ليخلص كل من يؤمن به 0

 وأيضاً فى إنجيل يوحنا

" هذه وصيتى ان تحبوا بعضكم بعضاً كما أحببتكم , ليس حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع احد نفسه لأجل أحبائه , أنتم أحبائى إن فعلتم ما أوصيكم به لا أعود اسميكم عبيد لأن العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده لكننى قد سميتكم أحباء لأنى أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من أبى " ( يوحنا 15: 12- 15)

  أين أجد مثل هذا الحب لم أعد عبده ولكن حبيبه لملك الملوك 

ويضيف السيد المسيح قائلاً وهو يصلى 

" ولست اسأل من أجل هؤلاء فقط ( التلاميذ) بل أيضاً من أجل الذين يؤمنون بى بكلامهم ليكون الجميع واحد كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فى وانا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحد فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتنى , وأنا أعطيتهم المجد الذى أعطيتنى ليكونوا واحد كما أننا نحن واحد , أنا فيهم وأنت فى ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد وليعلم العالم انك ارسلتنى وأحببتهم كما أحببتنى " ( يوحنا 17: 20- 23)

 السيد المسيح يصلى إلى الله الاب من أجلنا جميعاً أن نكون واحد فيه كما هو واحد فى الآب , ان يكون لنا المجد الذى له من الآب .. إن كلمات العالم تعجز عن وصف هذا الحب العجيب .. لذلك اخى المسلم تجد من إختبر هذا الحب يقدم كل ما يملك وحتى حياته من أجل المسيح وتاريخ الكنيسة يشهد بذلك وحتى اليوم وإلى نهاية الأيام , ستجد فى كل مكان من يفضل الإستشهاد عن أن ينكر المسيح وعددهم كبير فى مصر 0

والآن أرجوك أخى المسلم أن تتأمل فى كلمات معلمنا بولس الرسول 

بسبب هذا أحنى ركبتى لدى أبى ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى منه تسمى كل عشيرة فى السموات وعلى الأرض لكى يعطيكم بحسب غنى مجده أن تتأيدوا بالقوة بروحه فى الإنسان الباطن ليحل المسيح بالإيمان فى قلوبكم وأنتم متأصلون ومتأسسون فى المحبة حتى تستطيعوا أن تدركوا مع جميع القديسين ما هو العرض والطول والعمق والعلو وتعرفوا محبة المسيح الفائقة لكى تمتلؤا إلى كل ملئ الله " ( أفسس 3: 14- 19) 

الكلام عن المحبة المسيحية ليس له نهاية ولكن يكفينى أن وجدت " الله محبة " فى المسيحية.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

لا تـخـــف لأنـى مـــــعـك



أخى المسلم ..

أكتب لك اليوم اخى المسلم عن ثمرة جديدة من ثمار المسيحية وعن مشاعر لم لأعرفها أو أشعر بها من قبل إنه وعد من ملك الملوك , ورب الأرباب , السيد المسيح .. لا تــخــف .. 

إذا تأملنا فى الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد سنجد أن الرب الإله يقول لنا فى كل يوم وعلى مدار السنة .. " لا تخف ".. وعد من صادق الوعد الأمين وهو الذى السماء والأرض تزولان وكلمة من كلماته لا تزول 

عندما بدأت قراءة الكتاب المقدس لأول مرة وقفت أمام آية فى إنجيل معلمنا لوقا البشير " لا تخف أيها القطيع الصغير لأن اباكم قد سر أن يعطيكم الملكوت " ( لوقا 12: 33)

السيد المسيح يدعونا القطيع الصغير , وهو الراعى الأمين , ووعد لا تخف لن أستطيع بكلمات أن أصف مشاعر السلام والآمان التى غمرتنى رغم الظروف القاسية التى كانت تحيط بى فى ذلك الوقت , ولكن إيمانى بالسيد المسيح وثقتى فى كل كلمة مكتوبة نزع من قلبى كل خوف 0

وفى إنجيل معلمنا متى 

" لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ولكن النفس لا يقدرون أن يقتلوها بل خافوا بالحرى من الذى يقدر أن يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما فى جهنم  أليس عصفوران يباعان بفلس واحد منهما لا يسقط على الأرض بدون أبيكم , وأما أنتم فشعور روؤسكم جميعها محصاة , فلا تخافوا " ( متى 10: 28- 30)

وفى الآيات السابقة يقول لنا السيد المسيح : " لا تخافوا " إهتمامه بنا لدرجة أنه محصى عدد شعور رؤوسنا 0

وفى سفر التثنية 

" الرب سائر أمامك هو يكون معك لا يهملك ولا يتركك , لا تخف ولا ترتعب " ( تثنية 31: 8) 

وأيضاً فى التثنية .. " كما يحرك النسر عشه وعلى فراخه يرف ويبسط جناحه ويأخذها ويحملها على منكبيه .. هكذا الرب "( تثنية 32:1)

 لم ولن أجد فى حياتى أبلغ من هذه الآيات التى تملئ القلب فرح وسلام 

وفى سفر يشوع  .. " أما أمرتك تشدد وتشجع لا ترهب ولا ترتعد لأن الرب إلهك معك حيثما تذهب " ( يشوع 1: 9)

فى الآية السابقة أمر من الرب , وتذكير لا ترهب ولا ترتعد الرب معنا فى كل مكان 0

هكذا أخى المسلم تجد كل مسيحى مؤمن أحب الرب لا يعرف الخوف لأنه وضع ثقته فى كل كلمة مكتوبه 0

والأمثلة كثيرة أذكر منها داود النبى والملك العظيم تغنى بثقتة فى الرب وكتب فى المزمور " الرب نورى وخلاصى ممن أخاف , الرب حصن حياتى  ممن أرتعب " 

( مزمور 27: 1)

وفى الآية رقم 3 " إن نزل على جيش لا يخاف قلبى , إن قامت على حروب ففى ذلك انا مطمئن " 

 ومثال آخر معلمنا يوحنا كتب فى رسالته الأولى " لا خوف فى المحبة بل المحبة الكاملة تطرد الخوف إلى خارج لأن الخوف له عذاب وأما من خاف فلم يكتمل فى المحبة " ( 1 يوحنا 4: 18) 

ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته للعبرانيين 

" كونوا مكتفيين بما عنكم لأنه قال لا أهملك ولا أتركك حتى أننا نقول واثقين الرب معين لى فلا أخاف ماذا يصنع بى الإنسان "( عبرانيين 12: 6) 

وفى سفر رؤيا يوحنا " من يغلب يرث كل شئ وأكون له إلهاً وهو يكون لى إبناً , وأما الخائفون وغير المؤمنين والرجسون والقاتلون والزناه والسحرة وعبدة الوثان وجميع الكذبه فنصيبهم فى الجيرة المتقدة نار وكبريت " ( رؤيا 21: 7- 8)  

هكذا نجد أن الخائفون هم أول من سيكونوا فى الجيرة المتقدة بنار مع المسيح لا أعرف الخوف.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

السيد المسيح إشترانا بدم زكى وكريم



أخى المسلم .. 

على مدى أربعة أعداد سابقة تكلمت عن ما وجدت مع المسيح ولم أجد مثله من قبل كان حديثى .. 

أولا ًعن : نحن مختارون .. 

ثانياً : أسمائنا مكتوبة فى السماء .. 

ثالثاً : نحن أبناء ولسنا عبيد .. 

رابعاً مشاعر المحبة المتبادلة .. 

خامساً : وعد من الخالق القدير " لا تخف " 0

واليوم أكتب عن ثمرة جديدة من ثمار المسيحية وهى أنى " أُشتريت بثمن"

كل من أختبر الحياة مع المسيح وتمعن فى كلمات الكتاب المقدس يعلم جيداً أنه لم يعد غريب ليس له قيمة , ولكنه رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله . 

 وكما كتب بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى أهل أفسس 

" ولكن الآن فى المسيح يسوع أنتم الذين قبلاً بعيدين صرتم قريبين بدم المسيح " ( أفسس 2: 13)

فى الآية السابقة يوضح معلمنا بولس الرسول , كيف أصبحنا قريبين لأننا أشترينا بثمن غالى آلا وهو .. دم المسيح .. ويضيف معلمنا بولس الرسول فى الآية رقم 19 

" فلستم إذ بعد غرباء ونزلاء بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله "

السيد المسيح بذل دمه الغالى الثمين ليشترى كل نفس بشرية وكل من يؤمن به يصير رعية ومن أهل بيت الله ولكن ايضاً عضو فى جسده ومن لحمه وعظامه وفى رسالته إلى كورنثوس الأولى "لأنكم أشتريتم بثمن فمجدوا الله فى أجسادكم وفى أرواحكم التى لله "( 1كونثوس 6: 20)

وفى الآية السابقة تأكيد آخر أننا أشترينا بثمن لله ويوضح معلمنا بطرس الرسول فى رسالته الأولى عن .. ما هو الثمن ؟ 

" عالمين أنكم أفتديتم لا بأشياء تفنى بفضه أو ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التى تقلدتموها من الآباء , بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح , معروفاً سابقاً قبل تأسيس العالم ولكن قد أظهر فى الزمنة الأخيرة من أجلكم " ( 1 بطرس 1: 18- 20) 

 فى الآية السابقة يوضح لنا معلمنا بطرس الرسول .. ما هو الثمن ؟

    ليس فضة ولا ذهب ولكنه دم كريم , ولكنه دم زكى وكريم , دم الوحيد الذى لم يفعل خطية , بشهادة الجميع وبلا عيب أو دنس , ويضيف معلمنا بطرس الرسول فى نفس الرسالة وأما أنتم شعب المسيح فجنس مختار وكهنوت ملوكى أمة مقدسة وشعب إقتناء لكى تخبروا بفضائل الذى دعاكم من الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب , الذين قبلاً لن تكونوا شعباً وأما الآن أنتم شعب الله الذين كنتم غير مرحومين وأما الآن فمرحومون " ( 1 بطرس 2: 9- 10)

إذا تأملنا فى الآيات السابقة وتمعنا فى كلمات معلمنا بطرس الرسول سنجد حقيقة أن هذه الآيات تنطبق على كل من يؤمن بالسيد المسيح: 
أولاً : مختار 0

ثانياً : السيد المسيح إقتناه بدمه 0

ثالثا : هو الذى دعى من الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب 0

رابعاً : رحمنا وذلك بالإيمان بدمه الغالى الثمين 0

وأخيراً : أن تخبروا بفضائل الذى دعاكم وهذا ما أفعله الان .. أتكلم وأكتب وأخبر بفضائل الذى دعانى 0

سيدى ربى المسيح .. مع المسيح مشاعر لم أعرفها أو أحس بها من قبل , وكلما إقتربت منه أجد المزيد وما يعجز قلمى عن وصفه , ولذلك اضع كلمات بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى أهل رومية " من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح أشدة أم ضيق أم إضطهاد أم جوع أم عرى أم خطر أم سيف , كما هو مكتوب أننا من أجلك نمات كل النهار , وقد حسبنا مثل غنم للذبح , ولكن فى هذه جميعها يعظم إنتصارنا بالذى أحبنا " ( رومية 8: 35- 38)


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

السيد المسيح يقول : مغفورة لك خطاياك



أخى المسلم .. 

أسمح لى أن أواصل حديثى عن ما وجدت مع المسيح ولم اجد من قبل .. أو كما ذكرت ثمار المسيحية .. ثمرة اليوم ليس لها مثيل لم ولن تجدها إلا مع المسيح لأنه الوحيد الذى لم يعرف خطية , الوحيد الذى يصلح ليقدم لنا هذه الثمرة الغالية 0

 ثمرة اليوم هى الأساس الذى يبنى عليه إيماننا وهى المسيح طهرنى من خطيئتى ومحا كل ذنوبى بسفك دمه الغالى الثمين على الصليب .. صليب المسيح هو فخرى ومجدى .. دم المسيح هو كل شئ فى حياتى .. ومن أكون بدون دم المسيح ؟ .. إنسانة خاطئة محكوم على بالموت .. 

ولكن بعد ان عرفت المسيح غفر لى كل خطاياى بدمه , لا أعرف غيره ولن أكون إلا خادمة لإسمه القدوس مهما كلفنى , لأن ما نلته لا يقارن بكنوز العالم .. وهذه ليست مجرد كلمات .. وأعتقد أن ما فعلت يؤكد ما أقول , إن كل من نال من الرب إستناره ليرى ويفهم عمل المسيح العظيم على الصليب تجده يقدم كل شئ .. وحتى حياته من أجل المسيح وكما كتب معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى أهل فيلبى " بل أنى أحسب كل شئ أيضاً خسارة من أجل فضل معرفة المسيح  يسوع ربى الذى من أجله خسرت كل الشياء وأنا أحسبها نفاية لكى أربح المسيح " ( فيلبى 3: 8) 

أشكر الله من أعماق قلبى لأنه دعانى ومنحنى عظيم الشرف أن أحمل أسمه وانال أهم وأعظم ثمار المسيحية وأكون من أتباع الصليب ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته الأولى إلى أهل كورونثوس " فإن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله " ( 1 كورنثوس 1: 8)

نعم كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة وانا أشهد بذلك لأنى أتذكر جيداً .. كم سخرت بالصليب .. ولكنى الآن بعد أن عشت بركات الصليب نادمة وآسفة على كل كلمة قلتها بجهل وعدم معرفة وأيضاً أقول لولا أن الرب أنار أمامى الطريق لما كنت عرفت الحقيقة : أن الصليب هو قوة الله للخلاص 0

 ويضيف معلمنا بولس الرسول فى نفس الرسالة 2:2

" لأنى لم أعزم أن أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا يسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً " 

بولس الرسول أعظم مبشر فى التاريخ يقول أنه لم يبشر إلا بيسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً , وهذا هذا يوضح لنا اهمية الصليب وعمل الرب القدير على الصليب وايضاً فى رسالته إلى أهل غلاطية " واما من جهتى فحاشا لى أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى به صلب العالم لى وأنا للعالم " ( غلاطية 6: 4) 

كنت فى الماضى مثلك أخى المسلم أتعجب من كل مسيحى ومسيحية يحمل الصليب , وأقول فى نفسى يا للسذاجه إنه مجرد قطعه من الخشب أو الجلد أو الذهب , ولكن اليوم أقول بكل صدق وامانة .. حاشا لى أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح ...  

لأنه كما قال معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى أهل افسس " ولكن الآن فى المسيح يسوع أنتم الذين كنتم قبلاً بعيدين صرتم قريبين بدم المسيح " ( أفسس2: 13) 

كنت بعيدة وغريبة ولكن الآن صرت قريبة أحمل إسم المسيح ولى شرف حمل الصليب وفى رسالته إلى العبرانيين كتب معلمنا بولس الرسول 

" ناظرين إلى رئيس الإيمان ومكمله يسوع الذى من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه , إحتمل الصليب مستهيناً بالخزى فجلس فى يمين عرش الله " ( عبرانيين 12:2)  

هكذا أخى المسلم نجد أن صليب المسيح هو قبلتنا ودم المسيح المسفوك على الصليب هو رجاؤنا , وثقتنا فى خلاص المسيح أكبر وأعمق من أن تهتز بأيه كلمات 0


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

الــــمـجـد الإلــــهـى



أخى المسلم ..

مع كل صباح جديد أسجد لله شاكرة على إحساناته التى لا تعد ولا تحصى التى أنعم بها على بالإيمان بإبنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح 0

وأيضا ً أشكره على منحى هذه الفرصة العظيمة أن أتكلم واكتب عن أشياء لم أعرفها أو حتى أسمع عنها من قبل , ولكن الآن لست أعرفها فقط ولكن اعيشها واتمتع بها , ولذلك كان لابد أن أخبر واحدث بكم صنع بى الرب ورحمنى 0

 أكتب اليوم عن ثمرة من ثمار المسيحية ألا وهى .. المجد الذى وعدنا به الخالق القدير , وبالطبع أنه ليس مجد أرضى ذائل ولكنه مجد فى السماء دائم إلى الأبد 0

ولكى أوصل أليك اخى المسلم المعنى الحقيقى لكلمة المجد الدائم لن أجد أفضل من كلمات الكتاب المقدس فى رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية " فإنى أحسب أن الآم الزمان الحاضر لا تقاس بالمجد العتيد أن يستعلن فينا "   (رومية 8: 18)

السيد المسيح لم يعدنا بحياة سهلة على ألرض بل العكس تماما لأنه قال فى إنجيل يوحنا " فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق , ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم" نحن نعلن جيداً أنه لا بد وأن نتألم فى الحياة ولكن لنا رجاء نضعه نصب أعيننا أنه هناك مجد ينتظرنا , مجد لا يقاس بالألم وكما قال معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس ( 2 كورنثوس 5: 1- 2)

لأننا نعلم أنه إن نقض بيت خيمتنا الأرضى فلنا فى السموات بناء من الله بيت غير مصنوع بيد أبدى , فإننا فى هذه أيضاً نئن مشتاقين إلى أن نلمس فوقها مسكنناً الذى فى السماء "

كل مسيحى مؤمن يعتبر الحياة زمن غربة عن مسكنه الحقيقى الذى فى السموات والذى أعده له خالق السموات والأرض وفى رسالة معلمنا بطرس الرسول الأولى ( 1 بطرس 1: 2- 6)

" مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى حسب رحمته الكثيرة ولدنا ثانية لرجاء حى بقيامة يسوع المسيح من الأموات لميراث لا يفنى ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل محفوظ فى السموات لأجلكم , أنتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون بإيمان لخلاص مستعد أن يعلن فى الزمن الأخير " 

كل من يؤمن يقيام يسوع من الأموات هو مولود من الله وله نصيب فى ميراث أبدى محفوظ فى السموات بل ومجد أبدى مع الله وفى نفس الرسالة ( 1 بطرس 5: 10- 11) 

" وإله كل نعمة دعانا إلى مجده الأبدى فى المسيح يسوع بعدما تألمتم يسيراً هو يكملكم ويثبتكم ويقويكم ويمكنكم , له المجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين آمين إن هذه نعمة الله الحقيقية التى فيها تقومون  "



  أخى المسلم .. أن مجدنا الأبدى هو المسيح ومع المسيح فى الأبدية وكما هو مكتوب فى إنجيل معلمنا متى الرسول ( متى 25: 31)

" ومتى جاء إبن الإنسان فى مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسى مجده ويجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب فيميز بعضهم من بعض كما يميز الراعى الخراف من الجداء فيقيم الخراف عن يمينه والجداء عن اليسار ثم يقول الملك للذين عن يمينه : تعالوا يا مباركى أبى رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم " 

هذا هو المجد الحقيقى أن تكون عن يمين الملك عندما يأتى فى مجده ليدين الأحياء والأموات وأن يدعونا لنكون معه فى الملكوت وكما قال السيد المسيح فى يوحنا ( يوحنا 17: 5 , 23)

" والآن مجدنى أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذى كان لى عندك قبل كون العالم ... وأنا أعطيتهم المجد الذى أعطيتنى ليكونوا واحد كما أننا نحن واحد " 

ويصف معلمنا يوحنا الرسول الأبدية فى سفر الرؤية ( رؤيا 21: 11)

" لها مجد الله "


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذى فيكم



أخى المسلم ..

يقول الكتاب فى سفر أيوب ( أيوب 12: 11) 

" أفليست الأذن تمعن الأقوال , كما أن الحنك يستطعم طعامه " 

نعم بكل تأكيد هذا ما يحدث مع كل من يستخدم نعمة العقل التى ميزنا بها الخالق القدير عن سائر المخلوقات , لذلك أسألك بإسم الله الذى تجرأت وقرأت عنه وتحكم ضميرك فيما اكتب لك 0

قال السيد المسيح فى إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا الرسول ( يوحنا 14: 16- 18)

" وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزياً ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد , روح الحق الذى لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه , وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم , لا أترككم يتامى , إنى آتى إليكم "

فى الآيات السابقة التى قالها السيد المسيح له المجد وعد بمعزى يمكث معنا إلى الأبد وهو روح الحق أى الروح القدس وأن السيد المسيح له المجد هو الذى سيطلبه لنا ويضيف السيد المسيح فى الآية رقم 26 " وأما المعزى الروح القدس الذى سيرسله الاب بإسمى فهو يعلمكم كل شئ ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم "

 المعزى .. هو روح الله القدوس , والذى أرسل لنا فى إسم المسيح  ساكن في داخلنا , فى داخل كل من آمن بالسيد المسيح لأنه كما كتب معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس ( 1كورنثوس 12: 2)

" ليس أحد يقدر أن يقول يسوع رب إلا بالروح القدس "

لقد إختبرت نفسى ولى عظيم الشرف أن أذكر ذلك الفرق بين ما كنت , وكيف أصبحت مع عطية الروح القدس والتى أنعم بها على يسوع المسيح , لم اسمع من قبل عن الروح القدس , ولم أعرف من قبل أنه يمكن أن يسكن فى بشر , ولكن الآن بنعمة المسيح أصبحت هيكل للروح القدس وكما كتب معلمنا بولس الرسول فى نفس الرسالة 

( 1 كونثوس 6: 19)

" أم لستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذى فيكم الذى لكم من الله وأنكم لستم لنفسكم "

 أخى المسلم .. هذه ثمرة اليوم التى وجدتها مع المسيح ولم أجدها من قبل أو حتى أسمع عنها , لك أن تتخيل نفسك وبداخلك روح الله .. كيف ستكون ؟ يصف معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى أهل غلاطية ...  ما هو ثمر الروح ؟  ( غلاطية 5: 22) 

" واما ثمار الروح فهو محبة فرح سلام طول اناه لطف صلاح إيمان وداعة تعفف " 

ويضيف فى الآية رقم 25- 26

" إن كنا نعيش بالروح فلنسلك أيضاً بحسب الروح لا نكن معجبين نغاضب بعضنا بعضاً ونحسد بعضنا بعضاً " 

هكذا يغيرنا الروح القدس لنصبح بصورة تليق وتتفق بروح الحق وايضاً يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى أهل رومية ( رومية5:5)

"لأن محبة الله إنسكبت فى قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا "

تمعن أخى المسلم فى كلمة بولس الرسول " إنسكبت " وبذلك يكون محبة الله مسيطرة على قلوبنا وهذا بفضل عمل الروح القدس داخلنا وفى نفس الرسالة ( رومية 8: 11- 14)


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

سلاماً أترك لكم , سلامى أعطيكم



أخى المسلم 00

تحدثت معك على مدى ثمانية أعداد سابقة عن ما وجدت مع السيد المسيح ولم أجده من قبل وكان حديثى عن 

1-                                 إختيار الله لنا 

2-                                 أسمائنا مكتوية فى السماء 

3-                                نحن أبناء وليس عبيد 

4-                                المحبة 

5-                                وعد الخالق القدير " لا تخف "

6-                                أشترينا بثمن

7-                                المجد الأبدى 

8-                                المسيح فدانا على الصليب

9-                                عطية الروح القدس

واليوم أكتب عن .. السلام الحقيقى .. لم أعلم انى كنت أعيش فى سلام زائف إلا بعد ان تذوقت طعم السلام الحقيقى مع سيدى ربى المسيح , أن ميلاد السيد المسيح هو مولد السلام على ألرض لذلك تغنت الملائكة قائلة: " المجد لله فى الأعالى وعلى الأرض السلام وفى الناس المسرة"

ورسالته إلى العالم رسالة سلام , سلاماً بين الله والناس , وسلاماً بين البشر بعضهم البعض , وسلام داخل القلب 0

لذلك وعدنا السيد المسيح كما جاء فى إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا الرسول " سلاماً أترك لكم , سلامى أعطيكم ليس كما يعطى العالم أعطيكم أنا , لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب " ( يوحنا 14: 27)

هذا هو السلام الحقيقى والميراث الذى قدمه لنا ملك السلام .. إن السلام كلمة تشتهى الأذن أن تسمعها والقلب أن يمتلئ بها , فلا يكون الإنسان فريسة للقلق والإضطراب والحزن , مع السلام يعيش الإنسان فى فرح لا ينتهى , ولا يستطيع أحد ان ينزع هذا الفرح 0

لقد وجدت السلام الحقيقى الذى هو سلام السيد المسيح لأنه هو سلام الله الذى يطرح كل خوف من قلب الإنسان .

كتب معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى أهل فيبى " وسلام الله الذى يفوق كل عقل يحفظ قلوبكم وأفكاركم فى المسيح يسوع " ( فيبى 4: 7)

سلام الله الحقيقى يفوق كل عقل ولا يستطيع أحد أن يصفه بكلمات لأنه أكبر وأعمق من أن يوصف .. حتى أن بولس الرسول نفسه إكتفى بوصفه للسلام " وسلام الله الذى يفوق كل عقل " 0

ونجد أن السيد المسيح أوصى التلاميذ عندما أرسلهم ليكرزوا ببشارة الملكوت كما جاء فى إنجيل معلمنا متى الرسول ( متى 10: 12- 13) 

" وحين تدخلون البيت سلموا عليه .. فإن كان البيت مستحقاً فليأت سلامكم عليه , ولكن إن لم يكن مستحقاً فليرجع سلامكم إليكم " 

وأيضاً فى إنجيل معلمنا متى الرسول فى الموعظة على الجبل قال السيد المسيح ( متى 5 : 9) " طوبى لصانعى السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون " 

أخى المسلم .. أن السلام الحقيقى لا يتوقف على هدوء الظروف الخارجية .. أو عدم وجود أسباب للإضطراب .. أو القلق أو الخوف  ولكنه سلام يملأ القلب رغم وجود أحد هذه الظروف أو كلها مجتمعة , فمثلاً كان بولس الرسول وسيلا فى السجن الداخلى وكانت أرجلهما فى المقطرة .. ورغم ذلك يقول الكتاب فى سفر أعمال الرسل 

" ونحو نصف الليل كان بولس وسيلا يصليان ويسبحان الله والمسجونون يسمعونهما " ( أعمال 16: 25) 

هكذا يكون السلام الحقيقى رغم القيود والألم ولكنه موجود , السلام الحقيقى يعطى هدوء ثابت فى الداخل وفرح وثقة فى الخارج , السلام هو الثقة بغير حدود فى الله , السلام الحقيقى لا يوجد إلا عندما يملك الله على القلب ويكون القلب عبارة عن ملكوت الله على الأرض وكما هو مكتوب " لأن ليس ملكوت الله أكلاً وشرباً بل هو بر وسلام وفرح فى الروح القدس " ( رومية 14: 17)


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

عرفت وأكلت من مائدة السماء التى ذكرها القرآن



أخى المسلم ..

يقول القرآن سورة طه رقم 20 والآيات رقم 80 ، 81 

" يابني إسرائيل قد أنجيناكم من عدوكم وواعدناكم جانب الطور الأيمن ونزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى(80) كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم ولا تطغوا فيه فيحل عليكم غضبي ومن يحلل عليه غضبي فقد هوى(81)" 

يفهم من الآيات السابقة أن الله أنزل من السماء على بنى اسرائيل المن والسلوى ليكون لهم غذاء وبذلك كان جميع شعب بنى اسرائيل يشتركون فى غذاء واحد ، الغنى والفقير ، الصبى والمسن الجميع يتناولون نفس الغذاء وتكون بينهم شركة . 

ونجد فى الكتاب المقدس فى سفر الخروج الإصحاح رقم 16 والآية رقم 4 

" فقال الرب لموسى ها أنا أمطر لكم خبزا من السماء فيخرج الشعب ويلتقطون حاجة اليوم بيومها لكى أمتحنهم أيسلكون فى ناموسى أم لا " وفى الآية رقم 15" فقال لهم موسى هو الخبز الذى أعطاكم الرب لتأكلوا " 

فى الآيات السابقة تأكيد أن الرب الإله أطعم شعب اسرائيل فى البرية غذاء واحد ، وقال الرب عن المن أنه " خبزا من السماء " 

وفى إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا الرسول والإصحاح رقم 6 يوضح لنا السيد المسيح كيف أن آباؤنا أكلوا المن فى البرية الذى هو خبز السماء وعصوا الله وماتوا وهم خطاة . ويضيف السيد المسيح فى الآية رقم 32 " فقال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم ليس موسى أعطاكم الخبز من السماء بل أبى يعطيكم الخبز الحقيقى من السماء " 

وفى الآية رقم 33 " لأن خبز الله هو النازل من السماء الواهب حيوة للعالم " 

وفى الآية رقم 35 " فقال لهم يسوع أنا هو خبز الحيوة من يقبل إلى فلا يجوع ومن يؤمن بى فلا يعطش أبدا " 

لعلك تسأل أخى المسلم كيف يكون هذا ؟ أجيبك أنه هو هو الذى قال عنه القرآن فى سورة المائدة رقم 5 والآيات 112- 115                 

إذ قال الحواريون ياعيسى ابن مريم هل يستطيع ربك أن ينزل علينا مائدة من السماء قال اتقوا الله إن كنتم مؤمنين(112) قالوا نريد أن نأكل منها وتطمئن قلوبنا ونعلم أن قد صدقتنا ونكون عليها من الشاهدين  (113) قال عيسى ابن مريم اللهم ربنا أنزل علينا مائدة من السماء تكون لنا عيدا لأولنا وآخرنا وآية منك وارزقنا وأنت خير الرازقين(114) إذ قال الحواريون ياعيسى ابن مريم هل يستطيع  ربك أن ينزل علينا مائدة من السماء قال اتقوا الله إن كنتم  مؤمنين (112) قالوا نريد أن نأكل منها وتطمئن قلوبنا ونعلم أن قد صدقتنا ونكون عليها من الشاهدين(113) قال عيسى ابن مريم اللهم ربنا أنزل علينا مائدة من السماء تكون لنا عيدا لأولنا وآخرنا وآية منك وارزقنا وأنت خير الرازقين(114) فمن يكفر بعد منكم فإني أعذبه عذابا لا أعذبه أحدا من العالمين(115) " 

إذا دققنا النظر وتأملنا جيدا فى الآيات السابقة من سورة المائدة وفى الآية رقم 32 من إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا الرسول نجد نفس المعنى تقريبا .. وهو أن الله أنزل من السماء الخبز الحقيقى ( المائدة ) ليؤمن به الجميع .. ومن لا يؤمن يعذب عذابا لا يعذبه أحدا , وكيف نزلت المائدة ؟ .. بواسطة المسيح عيسى إبن مريم ، وفى الإنجيل يقول الكتاب : 

" أن السيد المسيح فى الليلة الأخيرة بعد العشاء أخذ خبزا وبارك وكسر وأعطى التلاميذ قائلا : خذو كلوا هذا هو جسدى وأخذ كاس ومزجها من خمر وماء وأعطى التلاميذ قائلا : أشربوا هذا هو دمى الذى للعهد الجديد " ...  وأضاف " اصنعوا هذا لذكرى " 

فنحن حين نجتمع فى الكنيسة ونتناول الخبز والخمر الذى هو بالحقيقة جسد الرب ودمه , نتناول خبز الحيوة الذى يعطى حياة أبدية ..  وننفذ وصية السيد المسيح وأيضا نشترك جميعا فى غذاء واحد لتكون لنا (1) شركة معه (2) ومع بعضنا البعض. هذه المائدة المقدسة وجدتها مع المسيح لم أكن أعرفها من قبل ولم أفهم معنى التناول من هذه الأسرار المقدسة إلا بعد أن عرفت السيد المسيح وأصبحت مستحقة للشركة معه ...  وللحديث بقية.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

تبدل قلبى من الكره والغيظ إلى الحب



كان قلبى مملوء بالكره لغير المسلمين , وكنت أتمنى لو كان بإمكانى قتلهم جميعاً , ويجب أن أفعل ما أمرنى به القرآن. 

ولكنى بعد لقائى بالسيد المسيح تبدل قلبى من الكره والغيظ إلى الحب.

أخى المسلم 00

كتبت لك فى أعداد سابقة عن ما وجدته مع السيد المسيح ولم أجده من قبل أو حتى أسمع عنه , وصدقنى عندما أقول أنه هناك الكثير والكثير ولكنى سأكتفى بما قدمت 0

واليوم أكتب عن موضوع آخر والله شاهد أنى صادقة فى كل كلمة أكتبها .. حديثى اليوم عن ..  كيف غيرنى إيمانى بالمسيح ؟ لقد اصبحت إنسانة جديدة , كل ما فى داخلى تبدل .. لأن إيمانى بالمسيح ليس مجرد إعلان أو كلمات .. بل هو تغيير جوهرى .. فى القلب أولاً .. ثم المشاعر .. وطريقة التفكير , وإليك إثبات صحة ما أقول :-

لقد كان قلبى مملوء بالكره لغير المسلمين , وكنت أتمنى لو كان بإمكانى قتلهم جميعاً , ولأنى كنت أشغل مركز قيادى إضطهدهم جميعاً  وما هو أكثر من ذلك , كنت أتفنن فى خلق المشاكل لإذلالهم , وكنت أفعل ذلك تنفيذاً لما جاء فى القرآن فى سورة التوبة رقم 9 والآية 29

" قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب ( اليهود – المسيحيون ) حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون(29) " 

وكنت أقول لن أتركهم يعيشون فى هدوء لأنه المفروض ان يعطوا  يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون أذلاء 

وفى نفس سورة التوبة رقم 9 والآيات رقم 14- 15

" قاتلوهم يعذبهم الله بأيديكم ويخزهم وينصركم عليهم ويشف صدور قوم مؤمنين(14) ويذهب غيظ قلوبهم ويتوب الله على من يشاء والله عليم حكيم(15) "

كنت ارى إنى محقة أن يكون قلبى به غيظ وصدرى به كره , ويجب أن أفعل ما أمرنى به القرآن ..

ولكنى بعد لقائى بالسيد المسيح تبدل قلبى من الكره والغيظ إلى الحب .. وجدت معه حب يفوق كل عقل , حب تعجز الكلمات عن وصفه , لقد شملنى السيد المسيح بحب لم ارى له مثله من قبل , وعشت بهذا الحب الإلهى وأتمتع به فى قراءة الإنجيل الذى فيه تعاليم السيد المسيح مثلاً فى الموعظة على الجبل كما دونها معلمنا متى الرسول 

" سمعتم أنه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك .. وأما أنا فاقول لكم : أحبوا اعداءكم , باركوا لاعينيكم أحسنوا غلى مبغضيكم , وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم , لكى تكونوا ابناء أبيكم الذى فى السموات , فإنه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين , ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين , لأنه إن أحببتم الذين يحبونكم فأى أجر لكم أليس العشارون أيضاً يفعلون هكذا , فكونوا انتم كاملين كما أن أباكم الذى فى السموات هو كامل " ( متى 5: 43- 48)

أخى المسلم .. إقرأ .. تأمل .. وتمعن فى تعاليم السيد المسيح .. هل رأيت أو سمعت من قبل حب كهذا الحب ؟ إنه يأمرنا ان نحب أعداءنا , أن نقابل من يلعننا بالبركة , وأن نقدم الإحسان إلي الذين يسيئون إلينا ويطردوننا 0

أعترف أن هذه التعاليم صعبة التنفيذ , ولكن هناك طريق واحد ليكون سلوكنا هكذا , هو السيد المسيح ذاته , إذا سلمت له قلبك أولاً .. وجعلته المثل الذى تضعه امام عينيك تحتذى به , ستجد هذه التعاليم ليس مجرد تعاليم ولكنه سلوك حى 0

وعندما قرأت فى إنجيل معلمنا متى الرسول ( متى 22: 35- 39)

" وسأله واحد منهم وهو ناموسى ليجربه قائلاً : يا معلم أيه وصية هى العظمى فى الناموس , فقال : تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك .. هذه هى الوصية الأولى , والثانية مثلها تحب قريبك كنفسك , بهاتين الوصيتين يتعلق الناموس كله والأنبياء " 

عرفت انه إذا كنت صادقة فعلاً , وأحب الرب إلهى من كل قلبى ونفسى وفكرى و فلن يكون هناك مكان للكره والحقد والغيظ من إنسان .. أى إنسان حتى ولو إختلف عنى فى العقيدة أو حتى ولو كان عدوى 0


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

غيرنى فى لحظة !



فقدت محبة المال ومحبة الأبناء وزينة الحياة الدنيا وتركت الإنتقام وجلست مع مريم تحت قدمى المسيح

أخى المسلم 00

كتبت لك فى العدد السابق .. كيف غيرنى إيمانى بالسيد المسيح ؟  وكما سبق وأوضحت لك أن التغيير فى القلب ..  أى أنه تغيير من الأعماق وليس مجرد كلمات تنطق بها , وإثبات صدق التغيير يظهر فى الأعمال ولكى أقرب لك المعنى إليك بعض الأمثلة : 

كان فى داخلى حب شديد للمال , وحب أشد للأبناء , وزينة الحياة الدنيا , وكان بداخلى يقين أنه زين لى حب الشهوات والقناطير المقنطرة من الذهب والفضة ولكنى الآن وبعد أن عرفت النور وأنار قلبى .. أعيش كلمات السيد المسيح كما دونها معلمنا متى الرسول الإصحاح رقم 10 والآيات من 37- 39

 " من أحب أبا أو أما أكثر منى فلا يستحقنى , ومن أحب إبنا أو إبنة أكثر منى فلا يستحقنى , ومن لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعنى فلا  يستحقنى  ومن وجد حياته يضيعها , ومن أضاع حياته من أجلى يجدها " 

لذلك نجد أن : كل من آمن بالسيد المسيح يحبه أكثر من كل شئ على الأرض ويترك من أجله كل ما يملك إذا إضطرته الظروف .. وعندما سأله بطرس الرسول " ها نحن قد تركنا كل شئ وتبعناك فماذا يكون لنا ؟ فقال له السيد المسيح ( متى 19 - 29 ) ويجيب قائلاً :

" وكل من ترك بيوتا أو إخوة أو أخوات أو أبا أو أما أو أمرأة أو أولادا أو حقولا من أجل إسمى يأخذ مئة ضعف ويرث الحيوة الأبدية " 

وأيضا نجد الملك العظيم داود رغم الثراء وكل الترف يقول فى المزمور رقم 73 والآية رقم 25 :

" ومعك لا أريد شيئا فى الأرض " 

وفى انجيل معلمنا لوقا البشير الإصحاح رقم 10 والآيات من 38- 43 " وفيما هم سائرون دخل قرية فقبلته أمرأة إسمها مرثا فى بيتها  وكانت لهذه أخت تدعى مريم التى جلست عند قدمى يسوع , وكانت تسمع كلامه وأما مرثا مرتبكة فى خدمة كثيرة فوقفت وقالت : يارب أما تبالى بأن أختى قد تركتنى أخدم وحدى . فقل لها أن تعيننى . فأجاب يسوع وقال لها : مرثا .. مرثا .. أنت تهتمين وتضطربين لأجل أمور كثيرة , ولكن الحاجة إلى واحد , فاختارت مريم النصيب الصالح الذى لن ينزع منها " 

الجلوس عند قدمى  السيد المسيح هو النصيب الصالح الذى لا يقارن  بكنوز العالم , وكل من وصل إلى هذه الحقيقة يترك العالم وشهواته ويعيش عند قدمى ملك الملوك  , وهذا ما يفعله كثير من الشباب رغم توفر الحياة ومقوماتها ولكنهم يتركون كل شئ ويعيشون فى الأديرة , وكنت أظن هذا يحدث فى مصر فقط ولكن وجدت أديرة فى العالم كله . 

مثال آخر : كنت فى الماضى لابد وأن أنتقم ممن أساء لى وكان عندى مبدأ أو قانون عين بعين وسن بسن إلى آخره ولكنى اليوم أخجل من صورتى القديمة وخصوصا عندما قرأت وعشت تعاليم السيد المسيح كما جاء فى إنجيل معلمنا متى الرسول الإصحاح رقم 5 والآيات من 38 إلى 41 

" سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن , وأما أنا أقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضا , ومن أراد أن يخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك فأترك له الرداء أيضا , ومن سخرك ميلا واحدا فأذهب معه  إثنين " 

ويوضح لنا معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى أهل رومية الإصحاح رقم 12 والأيات من 17 إلى 21 

" لا تجازوا أحدا عن شر بشر معتنين بأمور حسنة قدام جميع الناس , إن كان ممكنا فحسب طاقتكم سالموا جميع الناس لا تنتقموا لأنفسكم أيها الأحباء بل أعطوا مكانا للغضب لأنه مكتوب لى النقمة أنا أجازى يقول الرب فإن جاع عدوك فأطعمه وإن عطش فأسقه لأنك إن فعلت هذا تجمع جمر نار على رأسه لا يغلبنك الشر بل أغلب الشر بالخير.  

هكذا غيرنى السيد المسيح لا إنتقام ولا شر بشر له المجد الدائم أمين ...  وللحديث بقية.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

§                                        كنت أقسم بإسم الله كذباً كما أمر القرآن.

§                                 قضية الإيمان بالله فى القلب وإنكاره أمام الناس أم إشهار الإيمان أمام الله والناس؟



أخى المسلم 00

إسمح لى أن اواصل حديثى عن كيف غيرنى إيمانى بالسيد المسيح كتبت لك فى عددين سابقين:

 1 - تغير من الكره والحقد إلى الحب 0

 2 - من الإنتقام إلى الإحسان إلى الذين يسيئون إلينا 0

 3 - تغير من حب المال والبنون وشهوات العالم إلى حب واحد .. حب الخالق القدير . 

واليوم أكتب موضوع هام ألا وهو القسم . كنت فى الماضى أأكد كلامى بقسم  " والله العظيم " وأكرر القسم فى كل صغيرة وكبيرة وأحيانا يكون ما بداخلى مختلف عن ما يفهم من كلامى وكنت أظن أن ما أفعله ليس خطية أو معصية وذلك إستنادا لما جاء فى القرآن فى سورة البقرة رقم 2 والآية رقم 225 

" لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو في أيمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم والله غفور حليم(225) " 

ومعنى الآية السابقة أن الله لن يحاسبنا على اللغو , أى الكلام الذى لا يطابق مافى القلب إذا ثبت بقسم , ولكن يحاسبنا على مافى القلب وهو غفور حليم ولكن بعد ان عرفت السيد المسيح وآمنت به وقرأت وعشت تعاليمه . كما جاء فى إنجيل معلمنا متى الرسول والإصحاح رقم 5 والآيات من 34 - 37 

" وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تحلفوا البته , لا بالسماء لأنها كرسى الله ولا بالأرض لأنها موطئ قدميه ولا باورشليم لأنها مدينة الملك العظيم  ولا تحلف برأسك لأنك لا تقدر أن تحمل شعرة واحدة بيضاء أو سوداء بل ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم لا لا ومازاد عن ذلك فهو من الشرير " 

الآيات السابقة واضحة وصريحة فيها أمر لا تحلف البتة وأن كنت صادقا وتعى ما تقول بل ليكن نعم ولا وفقط.  

موضوع خامس وهو: يقول القرآن فى سورة النحل رقم 16 والآية رقم 106 

" من كفر بالله من بعد إيمانه إلا من أكره وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان ولكن من شرح بالكفر صدرا فعليهم غضب من الله ولهم عذاب عظيم(106) "

 يفهم من الآيات السابقة أنه من آمن بالرسول واتخذ الإسلام دينا من قلبه ثم أضطر أن يكفر ولكنه مؤمن فى قلبه فلن يحل عليه غضب الله وذلك لأنه مسلم فى قلبه ومع أنه يظهر الكفر والذى كفر من بعد الإيمان من قلبه فيكون عليه غضب الله وله عذاب شديد . ولكن فى المسيحية الوضع مختلف تماما وهنا نجد التغيير الجوهرى . يقول السيد المسيح كما جاء فى إنجيل معلمنا متى الرسول والإصحاح رقم 10 والايات 32 - 33 

" فكل من يعترف بى قدام الناس أعترف أنا أيضا به قدام أبى الذى فى السموات , ولكن من ينكرنى قدام الناس أنكره أنا أيضا قدام أبى الذى فى السموات " 

وأيضا فى رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول إلى تيموثاوس الثانية  الإصحاح رقم 2 والأيات من 11 إلى 13 

" صادقة هى الكلمة أنه إن كنا قد متنا معه فسنحيا أيضا معه , إن كنا نصبر فسنملك أيضا معه , إن كنا ننكره فهو أيضا سينكرنا , إن كنا غير أمناء فهو يبقى أمينا لن يقدر أن ينكر نفسه " 

فى المثل الأول .. من إنجيل متى يقول السيد المسيح أن من ينكره وينكر الإيمان به أمام الناس ينكره أيضا السيد المسيح فى يوم الدينونة أمام الله وعلى العكس كل من يعترف به ويعلن إيمانه يعترف به السيد المسيح أمام الله الأب . 

وفى المثل الثانى .. من رسالة بولس الرسول نجد نفس الحقيقة من يمت فى الإيمان فسيحيا فى المسيح من يصبر إلى المنتهى فسيملك متى جاء ملك الملوك ومن ينكره وينكر الإيمان فلن يعترف به السيد المسيح وأن سلكنا معه غير أمناء هو يبقى أمين لأنه هو صادق الوعد الأمين وهو القائل السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول0


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

خير أمة التى تترك لأبنائها حرية الإختيار 

لو كان الأمر بيدى لأمرت الجميع وخيرتهم بين الإسلام أو القتل.



أخى المسلم 00
يقول القرآن فى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآية رقم 110 
" كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس تأمرون بالمعروف وتنهون عن المنكر وتؤمنون بالله ولو آمن أهل الكتاب ( المسيحيون واليهود ) لكان خيرا لهم منهم المؤمنون وأكثرهم الفاسقون(110) " 
يفهم من الآية السابقة أن أمة الإسلام هى خير أمه وأنه يجب على أهل الكتاب " المسيحيون واليهود " أن يعتنقوا الإسلام لأن ذلك خير لهم وفى سورة العنكبوت رقم 29 والآية رقم 46 
" ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن إلا الذين ظلموا منهم وقولوا آمنا بالذي أنزل إلينا وأنزل إليكم وإلهنا وإلهكم واحد ونحن له مسلمون(46) " 
الآية واضحة ولا تحتاج إلى تفسير ، أمر من الله إلى كل مسلم أن يقول آمنت بالذى أنزل إلى " القرآن " والذى أنزل إلى أهل الكتاب " التوراة والإنجيل " ورغم ذلك كان فى داخلى يقين أن على الجميع أن يعتنقوا الإسلام ويدخلوا فى دين الله ليكونوا خير أمة أخرجت للناس وفى الإسلام خير لهم . وفى سورة البقرة رقم 2 والآية رقم 193 " وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان إلا على الظالمين(193) " 
وفى هذه الآية أمر بالقتال حتى يدخل الجميع فى دين الله , لذلك كنت أقول لو كان الأمر بيدى لأمرت الجميع وخيرتهم بين الإسلام أو القتل هكذا كنت , ولكن بعد لقائى مع المسيح وإيمانى به وبعد أن عشت تعاليم السيد المسيح فهمت : أن الله خلقنا أحرار ووهبنا نعمة العقل والضمير لنختار بأنفسنا , وهناك يوم سيقدم كل منا حساب إلى واحد فقط الذى من حقه الحساب وهو الديان العادل , وأنه أعطانا مطلق الحرية لنعيش فترة الحياة الدنيا كما نشاء , ومع أنه أرسل لنا الرسل والأنبياء لكى لا تكون لنا حجة وكما يقول الكتاب المقدس أنت بلا عذر أيها الإنسان , هكذا غيرنى السيد المسيح عندما قرأت ما أوصى به التلاميذ كما جاء فى إنجيل معلمنا لوقا الرسول الإصحاح رقم 10 والآيات من 8 إلى 12 
" وأية مدينة دخلتموها وقبلوكم فكلوا مما يقدم لكم , وأشفوا المرضى الذين فيها وقولوا لهم قد أقترب منكم ملكوت الله , وأية مدينة دخلتموها ولم يقبلوكم فأخرجوا إلى شوارعها وقولوا حتى الغبار الذى لصق بنا من مدينتكم ننفضه لكم , ولكن إعلموا هذا أنه قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله , وأقول لكم أنه يكون لسدوم فى ذلك اليوم حالة أكثر إحتمالا مما لتلك المدينة " 
يفهم من الآيات السابقة أن السيد المسيح أوصى تلاميذه قائلا من يقبل كلامكم أمكثوا عنده ومن لم يقبلكم أتركوه وشأنه , وأيضا فى إنجيل معلمنا لوقا والإصحاح رقم 18 والآيات من 9 إلى 14 
" وقال لقوم واثقين بأنفسهم أنهم أبرار ويحتقرون الأخرين هذا المثل إنسانان صعد إلى الهيكل ليصليا واحد فريسى والآخر عشار , أما الفريسى فوقف يصلى فى نفسه هكذا , اللهم أنا أشكرك إنى لست مثل باقى الناس الخاطفين الظالمين الزناة ولا مثل هذا العشار , اصوم مرتين فى الأسبوع وأعشر كل ما أقتنيه وأما العشار فوقف من بعيد لا يشاء أن يرفع عينيه نحو السماء , بل قرع على صدره قائلا اللهم ارحمنى أنا الخاطئ أقول لكم أن هذا نزل إلى بيته مبررا دون ذاك , لأن كل من يرفع نفسه يتضع ومن يضع نفسه يرتفع " 
وهنا يعلمنا السيد المسيح أنه لا ينبغى أن نحتقر الآخرين ونستخف بما يقولون أو يفعلون وأيضا يعلمنا أنه يجب أن نخضع امام الله ونطلب منه دائما المغفرة لأنه من يضع نفسه يرفعه الله . 
أخى المسلم كل من يعرف السيد المسيح حق المعرفة لا يحتقر الآخرين بل يتضع ليرفعه الله


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

جيش سليمان مكون من الجن والإنس والطيور



أخى المسلم 00 

فى ثلاث أعداد سابقة تحدثت عن التغيير الذى حدث لى منذ ان إلتقيت بالسيد المسيح وعشت تعاليم المسيحية , والحقيقية أن التغيير لم يقتصر فقط على السلوك ولكن شمل مفاهيم جديدة. 

فمثلاً كنت قرأت فى القرآن سورة الأنبياء رقم 21 والآيات 81- 82

" ولسليمان الريح عاصفة تجري بأمره إلى الأرض التي باركنا فيها وكنا بكل شيء عالمين(81) ومن الشياطين من يغوصون له ويعملون عملا دون ذلك وكنا لهم حافظين(82) "

يقول المفسرون فى شرح هذه الآيات أن : الله كان يسخر الرياح لتعمل كل ما يامرها به سليمان , فكانت تارة تأتى خفيفة وتارة عاصفة قوية إذا أراد , وأيضاً الشياطين كانت تطيعة حتى يغوصون فى البحر لإستخراج النفائس من الأحجار الكريمة , وأيضاً يقومون بأعمال بناء المدن والقصور 0

وفى سورة سبأ رقم 43 والآيات رقم 12- 14

" ولسليمان الريح غدوها شهر ورواحها شهر وأسلنا له عين القطر ومن الجن من يعمل بين يديه بإذن ربه ومن يزغ منهم عن أمرنا نذقه من عذاب السعير(12) يعملون له ما يشاء من محاريب وتماثيل وجفان كالجواب وقدور راسيات اعملوا آل داوود شكرا وقليل من عبادي الشكور (13) فلما قضينا عليه الموت ما دلهم على موته إلا دابة الأرض تأكل منسأته فلما خر تبينت الجن أن لو كانوا يعلمون الغيب ما لبثوا في العذاب المهين(14) "

وهنا فى الايات السابقة .. تأكيد ان الله سخر الرياح لتعمل كل ما يأمرها به سليمان وأيضاً الجن كانت تطيعه خوفاً من عذاب السعير , وكان سليمان يأمرهم كما سبق فى المثل الأول بأعمال يناء المدن والقصور والنحت 0

ويضيف القرآن .. الجن كانت تعمل ليلاً ونهار , وكان سليمان جالساً يراقب العمل وهو متكأ على عصاة , ولما مات سليمان لم يعرف الجن انه مات , لأنه ظل جالساً فى مكانه ومتكأ على عصاه وكأنه حى يراقب 0

ومكث سليمان فى هذا الوضع مدة طويلة لولا أن حشرات الأرض أكلت عصاة وأصبحت ضعيفة فسقطت جثة سليمان على الأرض , وهكذا عرفت الجن أنهم لو كانوا يعلمون الغيب لأستراحوا من العمل الشاق الذى كانوا يقومون به حتى بعد موت سليمان وهم لا يعلمون 0

وفى سورة النمل رقم 27 والايات رقم 17- 19

" وحشر لسليمان جنوده من الجن والإنس والطير فهم يوزعون(17) حتى إذا أتوا على وادي النمل قالت نملة ياأيها النمل ادخلوا مساكنكم لا يحطمنكم سليمان وجنوده وهم لا يشعرون(18) فتبسم ضاحكا من قولها وقال رب أوزعني أن أشكر نعمتك التي أنعمت علي وعلى والدي وأن أعمل صالحا ترضاه وأدخلني برحمتك في عبادك الصالحين(19) "

هذه القصة هى السبب فى تسمية هذه السورة بهذا الإسم , وكل العلماء يقولون : أن هذا الأمر خارق للطبيعة , لكنه حدث فعلاً مع سليمان الحكيم أنه قاد معارك وكان جيشة مكون من الإنس والجن والطيور .. ويقول المفسرون : أن سليمان سمع النملة وهو على بعد ثلاثة أميال وهناك شبه إجماع من المفسرين وعلماء الأزهر الشريف فى موضوع تسخير الجن والطير والرياح لأمر سليمان .. وأكثر من ذلك يقول القرآن أن سليمان إستخدم الهدهد فى الكرازة كما جاء فى سورة النمل ..


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

هل حقاً حكمة سليمان تنحصر فى فهم لغة الطيور ؟

هل حقاً إستخدم عفريت من الجن لإحضار عرش ملكة سبأ؟



أخى المسلم 00

كتبت لك فى العدد السابق .. أن القرآن ذكر كيف أن الله سخر لسليمان الريح والجن وايضاً الطير وكما تعودت أيدت كلامى بما جاء فى القرآن 0

واليوم أكتب كيف إستخدم سليمان الطير فى الكرازة.

فى سورة النمل رقم 27 والآيات رقم 20- 24

" وتفقد الطير فقال ما لي لا أرى الهدهد أم كان من الغائبين(20) لأعذبنه عذابا شديدا أو لأذبحنه أو ليأتيني بسلطان مبين(21) فمكث غير بعيد فقال ( الهدهد ) أحطت بما لم تحط به وجئتك من سبإ بنبإ يقين(22) إني وجدت امرأة تملكهم وأوتيت من كل شيء ولها عرش عظيم(23) وجدتها وقومها يسجدو للشمس من دون الله وزين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم فصدهم عن السبيل فهم لا يهتدون(24) "

يقول المفسرون أن : سليمان كان يعرف لغة الطيور والحشرات وأنه تفقد الطير فقال : مالى لا أرى الهدهد ؟ .. إن كان غائباً عن مجلسنا فسأعذبه بنتف ريشه أو ذبحه عبره لغيره أو يعتذر , ففى الحال جاء الهدهد ينبه زهوا على سليمان قائلاً : عرفت مالم تعرف وجئتك من سبأ بنبأ يقين فيها أنا أنبأك أن ملكة سبأ تعبد الشمس هى وقومها0

ويضيف القرآن فى سورة النمل رقم 27 والآيات رقم 28- 32

" اذهب بكتابي هذا فألقه إليهم ثم تول عنهم فانظر ماذا يرجعون(28) قالت ياأيها الملأ إني ألقي إلي كتاب كريم(29) إنه من سليمان وإنه باسم الله الرحمان الرحيم(30) ألا تعلوا علي وأتوني مسلمين(31) قالت ياأيها الملأ أفتوني في أمري ما كنت قاطعة أمرا حتى تشهدوني(32) "

يقول المفسرون أن: سليمان بعد ان سمع الهدهد قال : إذهب بخطابى لأعرف إن كنت صادقاً أم كاذباً , فذهب الهدهد بالخطاب والقاه لملكة سبأ فإستشارت قومها عما يجب أن تفعله رداً على الخطاب. 

وتكمل الآيات من رقم 35- 40

" وإني مرسلة إليهم بهدية فناظرة بم يرجع المرسلون(35) فلما جاء سليمان قال أتمدونني بمال فما آتاني الله خير مما آتاكم بل أنتم بهديتكم تفرحون(36) ارجع إليهم فلنأتينهم بجنود لا قبل لهم بها ولنخرجنهم منها أذلة وهم صاغرون(37) قال ياأيها الملأ أيكم يأتيني بعرشها قبل أن يأتوني مسلمين(38) قال عفريت من الجن أنا آتيك به قبل أن تقوم من مقامك وإني عليه لقوي أمين(39) قال الذي عنده علم من الكتاب أنا آتيك به قبل أن يرتد إليك طرفك فلما رآه مستقرا عنده قال هذا من فضل ربي ليبلوني أأشكر أم أكفر ومن شكر فإنما يشكر لنفسه ومن كفر فإن ربي غني كريم(40) "

يفهم من الآيات السابقة .. بعد ان إستشارت قومها قررت أن ترسل هدية إلى سليمان ولكنه لم يقبل هديتها 0 

وسأل سليمان من مجلسه عمن يذهب ليحضر له عرش ملكة سبأ ؟ .. فقال عفريت من الجن : أنا أحضره لك قبل أن تقوم من مكانك وإنى على حمله وصيانته قوى أمين .. فأبى سليمان  0

فقال عفريت آخر : أنا أحضره لك قبل أن يرتد إليك طرفك ( بين طرفة عين وأخرى ) فوافق سليمان .. وبالفعل أحضره له فى طرفة عين 0

ولما جائت ملكة سبأ سألها سليمان : أهذا عرشك ؟ .. فقالت : كأنه هو , وأمرها سليمان أن تدخل القصر 0

 وفى الآية رقم 44

" قيل لها ادخلي الصرح فلما رأته حسبته لجة وكشفت عن ساقيها قال إنه صرح ممرد من قوارير قالت رب إني ظلمت نفسي وأسلمت مع سليمان لله رب العالمين(44) "

يقول القرآن : أن ملكة سبأ شمرت عن ساقيها لتعبر ما ظنته ماء فوجدته زجاج يصدم ساقيها .. فآمنت برب سليمان وصارت من المسلمين0

هكذا يصور القرآن حاشية الملك العظيم سليمان من الجن والطيور  وحكمته هى .. فى فهم لغة الطيور والنمل وتسخير الجن.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

حقيقة الملك الحكيم سليمان كما جاء فى التوراة ؟



أخى المسلم 00 

تحدثت معك فى العددين السابقين عن : الملك سليمان كما جاء فى القرآن. 

واليوم أسمح لى أن أقدم لك من هو الملك العظيم سليمان كما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس ( التوراة – كتبت بعد موت سليمان مباشرة ) فى سفر الملوك الإصحاح 3 يقول الكتاب :

" تراءى الرب لسليمان فى حلم ليلاً وقال الله : أسأل ماذا أعطيك ؟ فقال سليمان : أنك قد فعلت مع عبدك داود أبى رحمة عظيمة حسبما سار أمامك بأمانة وبر وإستقامة قلب معك , فحفظت له هذه الرحمة العظيمة وأعطيته إبنا يجلس على كرسيه كهذا اليوم .. والآن أيها الرب إلهى أنت ملٌكت عبدك مكان داود أبى .. وأنا فتى صغير لا أعلم الخروج والدخول .. وعبدك فى وسط شعبك الذى إخترته شعب كثير لا يحصى ولا يعد من الكثرة , فإعط عبدك قلباً فهيماً لأحكم على شعبك وأميز بين الخير والشر  لأنه منْ يقدر أن يحكم على شعبك العظيم هذا ؟ .. فحسن الكلام فى عينى الرب لأن سليمان سأل هذا الأمر فقال له الرب : من أجل أنك سألت هذا الأمر ولم تسأل لنفسك أيام كثيرة ولا سألت لنفسك غنى ولا سألت أنفس أعدائك , بل سألت لنفسك تميز التفهم الحكيم , هوذا قد فعلت حسب كلامك هوذا اعطيتك قلباً حكيماً ومميزاً , حتى أنه لم يكن مثلك قبلك ولا يقوم بعدك نظيرك , وقد أعطيتك مالم تسأله غنى وكرامة حتى أنه لا يكون رجل مثلك فى الملوك كل أيامك " 

هكذا كان سليمان وكانت حكمته هبة الخالق القدير , وكما وعده أعطاه غنى وكرامة ليس لهما مثيل وجعله مستحقاً أن يبنى بيتاً للرب  ويقول الكتاب أن :

" سليمان بنى بيت الرب فى سبع سنوات , وعندما أكمل البناء وقف أمام الرب وصلى قائلاً : أيها الرب إله إسرائيل ليس إله مثلك فى السماء من فوق ولا على الأرض من أسفل حافظ العهد والرحمة لعبيدك السائرين أمامك بكل قلوبهم "

ويطلب سليمان من الرب أن يقدس البيت ويسكن فيه ويضيف الكتاب أن الله تراءى له مرة ثانية فى حلم لسليمان وقال له :

"  سمعت صلاتك وتضرعك الذى تضرعت به أمامى , قدست هذا البيت الذى بنيته لأجل وضع إسمى فيه إلى الأبد عيناى وقلبى هناك كل الأيام "

ويؤكد الرب لسليمان أنه إذا حفظ فرائض الرب واحكامه , فإنه لن ينقطع رجل على كرسى إسرائيل , ولكن إذا ترك الرب هو وأبنائه وساروا وراء آلهة أخرى سوف يقطع إسرائيل عن وجه الأرض وينفى البيت الذى قدسه لأسمه 0

 ويقول الكتاب أنه بعد ذلك تعظم الملك سليمان على كل ملوك الرض فى الحكمة والغنى , وكان جميع ملوك الرض يلتمسون وجه الملك سليمان ليسمعوا حكمته التى جعلها الله فى قلبه 0

وسمعت ملكة سبأ بحكمة الملك سليمان فأتت إليه بموكب عظيم جداً جمال محملة ذهب كثيراً وأطياب وحجارة كريمة , وكلمته عن كل ما فى قلبها , فأخبرها الملك سليمان بكل كلامها ولم يخف عن سليمان أمر 0

فلما رأت ملكة سبأ حكمة سليمان وبيت الرب الذى بناه , والطعام الذى قدمة ومائدته ومجلس عبيده وخدامه وملابسهم وكل أمور الملك قالت:

" صحيح الخبر الذى سمعته فى أرضى عن حكمتك , زدت على الخبر كما أبصرت عيناى فلم أخبر بنصف حكمتك , طوبى لرجالك وعبيدك الواقفين أمامك والسامعين حكمتك , مبارك الرب إلهك الذى جعلك على كرسيه ملكاً للرب , لأن الرب أحب إسرائيل ليثبته إلى الأبد قد جعلك عليهم ملكاً لتجرى عدلاً وحكمة " 

  وأعطت الملك سليمان مئه وعشرين وزنة ذهب وأطياباً كثيرة جداً وحجارة كريمة .. وأعطى الملك سليمان لملكة سبأ كل مشتهاها الذى طلبت عدا ما أعطاها إياه حسب كرم الملك فإنصرفت وذهبت إلى أرضها وعبيدها 0

أخى المسلم .. لقد كانت حكمة سليمان الملك هبة من الله حيث وهبه اله قلباً حكيماً ومميزاً , ولم يجعل رجل مثله فى كل الملوك , وجعله ملكاً للرب.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

أقرأ وتذوق وتمتع وعش حياة داود النبى فى الكتاب المقدس



أخى المسلم 00

 تحدثت معك فى ثلاثة أعداد سابقة عن الملك سليمان فى كل من القرآن والكتاب المقدس ( التوراة) 0

 واليوم اتحدث عن الملك داود أبدأ بما جاء فى القرآن 

 يقول القرآن فى سورة سبأ رقم 34 والآية رقم 10

" ولقد آتينا داوود منا فضلا ياجبال أوبي معه والطير وألنا له الحديد(10) " 

* يقول المفسرون " ياجبال أوبي معه " تعنى أن الله أمر الجبال أن تسبح معه وتراجع التسبيح , وكذلك عندما كان داود ينوح على ذنوبه كانت الجبال تنوح معه , وليس الجبال فقط والطير 0

* وقال البيضاوى " ياجبال أوبي معه " رجمى معه التسبيح , أو النوحة على الذنب وذلك إما بخلق صوت مثل صوته فيها , أو بحملها إياه على التسبيح إذا تأمل ما فيها , أو سيرى يا جبال معه حيث سار 0

 وفى نفس سورة سبأ رقم 34 والآية رقم 11

" أن اعمل سابغات وقدر في السرد واعملوا صالحا إني بما تعملون بصير(11) "

* يقول المفسرون : أن الله جعل الحديد لين كالشمع فى يد داود يصرفة كيف يشاء من غير إحماء وطرق 0

وفى سورة ص رقم 38 والآيات من 17- 20

" اصبر على ما يقولون واذكر عبدنا داوود ذا الأيد إنه أواب(17) إنا سخرنا الجبال معه يسبحن بالعشي والإشراق(18) والطير محشورة كل له أواب(19) وشددنا ملكه وآتيناه الحكمة وفصل الخطاب(20) "

فى الآيات السابقة تأكيد أن الله سخر الجبال والطير ليسبحوا الله مع داود من العشاء إلى شروق الشمس 0

 مما سبق نجد أن الملك داود فى القرآن كان يسبح الله , وكانت الجبال والطير يسبحون معه , وأيضاً كانت الجبال تسير معه حيث سار  ووهبه الله صفة عظيمة ألا وهى أن الحديد يلين كالشمع فى يده 0

أخى المسلم .. أرجوك أن تقرأ وتتمعن فى كلمات الكتاب المقدس ( التوراة ) فى سفر صموئيل الثانى يقول الكتاب: 

" كان داود إبن ثلاثين سنة حينما ملك , وملك أربعين سنة , وكان داود يتزايد متعظماً والرب إله الجنود معه وكان لما سكن الملك فى بيته وأراحه الرب من جميع أعدائه فكر الملك أن يبنى بيتاً للرب , ولكن الرب كلم ناثان النبى قائلاً : قل لعبدى داود أنا أخذتك من المربض من وراء الغنم لتكون رئيسا على شعبى إسرائيل وكنت معك حيثما توجهت وطردت جميع أعدائك وعملت لك إسماً عظيماً , متى كملت أيامك وإضطجعت مع آبائك أقيم بعدك نسلك الذى يخرج من أحشائك وأثبت مملكته إلى الأبد , أنا أكون له أباً وهو يكون لى إبناً ويأمن بيتك ومملكتك إلى الأبد أمامك كرسيك يكون ثابتاً إلى الأبد "

وبعد أن سمع الملك داود كلام الرب يقول الكتاب ان الملك جلس أمام الرب وقال :

" من أنا يا سيدى الرب وما هو بيتى حتى أوصلتنى إلى هنا , أيها الرب الإله ليس مثلك وليس إله غيرك حسب كل ما سمعناه بآذاننا , وأيه أمة على الأرض مثل شعبك إسرائيل " 

 ويضيف الكتاب أن داود ملك على جميع إسرائيل وكان يجرى قضاء وعدلا لكل شعبه 0

وعندما أخطأ داود وإضطجع مع إمرأه أوريا الحثى وأرسل له الرب ناثان النبى قائلاً :

 " أنا مسحتك ملكاً على إسرائيل وأنقذتك من جميع أعدائك وأنت عملت الشر والآن لا يفارق السيف بيتك "

بكى الملك داود والنبى وتذلل أمام الرب بالصوم وأنشد المزمور رقم 51  

 " إرحمنى يا الله حسب رحمتك , حسب كثرة رافتك إمح إثمى .. ألخ  وكتب داود سفر المزامير ولقب داود بـ " مرنم سرائيل الحلو " وكانت آخر كلماته " روح الرب تكلم بى وكلمته على لسانى " 

هناك الكثير من أعمال داود ولكن ساكتفى بما سبق وكلمة اخيرة كان داود رجل صلاة .. وقال الله عنه " وجدت داود إبن يسى رجلاً حسب قلبى الذى سيصنع كل مشيئتى"


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

إختلاف قصة نوح فى القرآن عن التوراة ... القرآن يذكر أن إبن نوح غرق ولم يذكر إسمه.



أخى المسلم 00

يقول القرآن فى سورة هود رقم 11 والآيات من 42 إلى 43 

 " وهي تجري بهم في موج كالجبال ونادى نوح ابنه وكان في معزل يابني اركب معنا ولا تكن مع الكافرين(42) قال سآوي إلى جبل يعصمني من الماء قال " نوح " لا عاصم اليوم من أمر الله إلا من رحم وحال بينهما الموج فكان من المغرقين(43) " 

يقول المفسرون أن الله أمر نوح ببناء فلك كبير وأن يركب الفلك هو وزوجته وكل من آمن معه , وأيضا من كل الطيور والحيوان زوجين  ولكن إبن نوح رفض أن يركب مع نوح فى الفلك وقال : أنه سيحتمى على قمة جبل عال قال له نوح " لا عاصم اليوم من أمر الله " أى أن الماء سيغطى كل شئ حتى قمم الجبال وأنه لن ينجو وفى الحال غطاه الموج وغرق . وفى الآية رقم 45 

" ونادى نوح ربه فقال رب إن ابني من أهلي وإن وعدك الحق وأنت أحكم الحاكمين(45) "

 فى الآية السابقة يقول القرآن أن نوح توسل إلى الله لينقذ إبنه من الغرق ولكن الله يقول كما جاء فى الآية رقم 46 

" قال يانوح إنه ليس من أهلك إنه عمل غير صالح فلا تسألني ما ليس لك به علم إني أعظك أن تكون من الجاهلين(46)  " 

وهنا يرد الله على توسل نوح قائلا أن هذا الإبن ليس من أهل نوح وأنه عمل غير صالح ويجب على نوح أن لا يتدخل فيما ليس له به علم .

 هذا ما جاء فى القرآن عن قصة نوح والفلك . ولكنى أخى المسلم عندما قرأت الكتاب المقدس وجدت اختلاف كبير وإليك ما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم ( التوراة ) فى سفر التكوين والإصحاح رقم 6 يقول الكتاب المقدس :

" ورأى الرب أن شر الإنسان قد كثر فى الأرض فقال الرب : أمحو عن وجه الأرض الإنسان مع بهائم ودبابات وطيور السماء وأما نوح فوجد نعمة فى عينى الرب , فقال الله لنوح نهاية كل بشر قد اتت أمامى لأن الأرض امتلأت ظلما منهم , أصنع لنفسك فلكا من خشب جفر وتطليه من داخل ومن خارج بالقار .

 فها أنا آت بطوفان الماء على الأرض لأهلك كل جسد فيه روح فتدخل الفلك انت وبنوك وامرأتك ونساء بنيك معك ومن كل حى من كل ذى جسد أثنين ذكرا وانثى من الطيور ومن البهائم ومن كل دبابات الأرض , وخذ لنفسك من كل طعام يؤكل وأجمعه عندك فيكون لك ولها طعاما , ففعل نوح حسب كل ما أمره به الله . هكذا فعل .

 وقال الرب لنوح أدخل أنت وجميع بيتك إلى الفلك وتأخذ معك من جميع البهائم الطاهرة سبعة سبعة ذكرا وأنثى ومن البهائم التى ليست طاهرة أثنين ذكرا وأنثى , وأيضا من الطيور لأنى بعد سبعة أيام أمطر على الأرض أربعين يوما وأربعين ليلة وأمحو عن وجه الأرض كل قائم عملته , ففعل نوح حسب كل ما امره به الرب .

 وحدث بعد السبعة الأيام أن مياة الطوفان صارت على الأرض ، أنفجرت كل ينابيع الغمر العظيم وانفتحت طاقات السماء وكان المطر على الأرض أربعين يوما وأربعين ليلة وتكاثرت المياة ورفعت الفلك وكانت تسير على وجه المياة وغطت المياة جميع الجبال الشامخة , وكان فى الفلك ثمانية أنفس هم نوح وزوجته وأبناء نوح الثلاثة سام وحام ويافت وزوجاتهم , ثم كلم الله نوح قائلا بعد ان نشفت الأرض 0

أخرج من الفلك أنت وأمرأتك وبنوك ونساء بنيك معك وكل الحيوانات التى معك . يضيف الكتاب وبارك الله نوحا وبنيه وقال لهم اثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الأرض , وبنى نوح مذبحا للرب واخذ من كل البهائم الطاهرة ومن كل الطيور الطاهرة وأصعد محرقات على المذبح وقال الرب : لا أعود أيضا أميت كل حى مدة كل الأرض زرع وحصاد"


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

يوسف وكيد النساء



أخى المسلم 00

جاء فى القرآن وسورة يوسف رقم 12والآية رقم 23 و 24 

" وراودته التي هو في بيتها عن نفسه وغلقت الأبواب وقالت هيت لك قال معاذ الله إنه ربي أحسن مثواي إنه لا يفلح الظالمون(23) ولقد همت به وهم بها لولا أن رأى برهان ربه كذلك لنصرف عنه السوء والفحشاء إنه من عبادنا المخلصين(24) " 

يقول المفسرون إنه بعد أن إشترى فوطيفار يوسف أخذه إلى منزله وقال لزوجته كما جاء فى القرآن فى الآية رقم 21 من نفس الآية " أكرمى مثواه " أحسنى إليه لعله ينفعهما عندما يكبر . 

ولما كبر يوسف وأصبح رجلا راودته التى هو فى بيتها أى أنها " زوجة فوطيفار " طلبت منه أن يضطجع معها وأغلقت الأبواب ولكن يوسف قال لها معاذ الله إن سيدى أحسن إلى . وفى الآية رقم 24 " ولقد همت به وهم بها " أى أنها قصدت مخالطته وأخذت هذا الوضع وهو أيضا هم بها ، والهم بالشئ هو قصده والعزم عليه وأخذ وضع المخالطة , لولا أن الله اراه برهان أى علامة قوية ليبعده عن إرتكاب هذا الفحش لأنه عبد صالح .. وفى الآيات رقم 25 إلى 28

" واستبقا الباب وقدت قميصه من دبر وألفيا سيدها لدى الباب قالت ما جزاء من أراد بأهلك سوءا إلا أن يسجن أو عذاب أليم(25) قال هي راودتني عن نفسي وشهد شاهد من أهلها إن كان قميصه قد من قبل فصدقت وهو من الكاذبين(26) وإن كان قميصه قد من دبر فكذبت وهو من الصادقين(27) فلما رأى قميصه قد من دبر قال إنه من كيدكن إن كيدكن عظيم(28) " 

فى الآيات السابقة يقول القرآن أن زوجة فوطيفار ويوسف إستبقا إلى الباب الذى كانت قد أغلقته من قبل وذلك عندما سمعت وقع أقدام زوجها وقالت له " ما جزاء من أراد بأهلك سوء " أى ما جزاء من أراد الإعتداء على زوجتك الا يجب أن يسجن ويعذب عذاب شديد ولكن يوسف رد قائلا " هى راودتنى عن نفسى " بمعنى أنها هى التى أرادت منى ذلك , وهنا يحتكم الجميع إلى شاهد من أهلها فيقول " إن كان قميصه قد أى تمزق من جذبه من الأمام تكون هى صادقة ويوسف كاذب ولكن إذا كان التمزق من الخلف فهذا معناه أنه أعرض عنها وهى جذبته من قميصه ليأتى إليها " وبعد فحص القميص تبين أن التمزق من الخلف , وهكذا وضحت الحقيقة أن يوسف صادق فى روايته .. 

ويضيف القرآن فى نفس السورة والآيات رقم 30 و 31 

" وقال نسوة في المدينة امرأة العزيز تراود فتاها عن نفسه قد شغفها حبا إنا لنراها في ضلال مبين(30) فلما سمعت بمكرهن أرسلت إليهن وأعتدت لهن متكأ وآتت كل واحدة منهن سكينا وقالت اخرج عليهن فلما رأينه أكبرنه وقطعن أيديهن وقلن حاش لله ما هذا بشرا إن هذا إلا ملك كريم(31)" 

يقول المفسرون إن نساء المدينه قلن فيما بينهن إن زوجة العزيز    " فوطيفار " وقعت فى حب عبدها يوسف , ولما سمعت ما يقال عنها أعدت لهن وليمة ودعت أشراف المدينة من النساء , ووضعت أمام كل منهن سكينا حادا ثم قالت ليوسف أن يخرج عليهن فلما رأينه أكبرنه أى إنبهرن من حسنه وجماله لدرجة أنهن قطعن أيديهن وهن لا يشعرون من شدة الذهول , وهكذا إنتقمت منهن حتى يقطعن أيديهن بالسكاكين من غير إحساس . وفى الآية رقم 32 

" قالت فذلكن الذي لمتنني فيه ولقد راودته عن نفسه فاستعصم ولئن لم يفعل ما آمره ليسجنن وليكون من الصاغرين(32) " 

" قال رب السجن أحب إلي مما يدعونني إليه وإلا تصرف عني كيدهن أصب إليهن وأكن من الجاهلين(33) "..


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

إختلاف أحداث قصة يوسف فى القرآن عن التوراة  يوسف يقول : كيف أصنع هذا الشر العظيم واخطئ أمام الله؟ 



أخى المسلم 00

كتبت لك فى العدد السابق قصة يوسف كما جاء فى القرآن فى سورة يوسف رقم 12 وكيف أن زوجة العزيز " فوطيفار" أحبت يوسف وراودته وكان على وشك الوقوع فى الخطأ لولا أن الله منعه 0 

وأيضاً كيف دبرت وليمة لنساء المدينة اللاتى قلن عنها : أنها أحبت يوسف , ووضعت لكل منهن سكيناً حاداً ولأنها تعرف أنه عندما يبصرن يوسف سيفقدن السيطرة على أنفسهن ويقطعن أيديهن , وهذا ما حدث , وهكذا إنتقمت منهن وفى نفس الوقت عرفن أنهن لا يحق لهن لومها على حبه .. هذا ما جاء فى القرآن 0

ولكن الكتاب المقدس – العهد القديم " التوراة " القصة مختلفة تماماً وإليك ما قاله الكتاب فى سفر التكوين الإصحاح التاسع والثلاثون 

" إشترى فوطيفار رئيس الشرطة " وهو رجل مصرى" .. إشترى يوسف , وكان الرب مع يوسف فكان رجلاً ناجحاً , ورأى سيده أن الرب معه وأن كل ما يصنع كان الرب ينجحه بيده , فوكله على بيته ودفع إلى يده  كل ما كان له , وأن الرب بارك بيت المصرى بسبب يوسف .. وكانت بركه الرب على كل ما كان له فى البيت وفى الحقل , فترك كل ما كان له فى يد يوسف 0

وكان يوسف حسن الصورة وحسن المنظر , وحدث بعد هذه الأمور أن إمرأة سيده رفعت عينها إلى يوسف وقالت : إضطجع معى .. فأبى وقال لإمرأة سيده : هوذا سيدى لا يعرف معى ما فى البيت وكل ماله قد دفعه إلى يدى ليس هو فى البيت أعظم منى , فكيف أصنع هذا الشر العظيم وأخطئ إلى الله 0

وكان إذ كلمت يوسف يوماً فيوماً أنه لم يسمع لها أن يضطجع بجانبها ليكون معها , ثم حدث أن دخل البيت ليعمل عمله ولم يكن إنسان من أهل البيت هناك فى البيت , فأمسكته من ثوبه قائلة : إضطجع معى  فترك ثوبه فى يدها وهرب وخرج إلى خارج , وكان لما رأته أنه ترك ثوبه فى يدها وهرب إلى الخارج , أنها نادت أهل بيتها وكلمتهم قاءلة : أنظروا .. لقد دخل إلى يوسف ليضطجع معى فصرخت بصوت عظيم , وكان لما سمع أنى رفعت صوتى وصرخت , أنه ترك ثوبه بجانبى وهرب وخرج إلى خارج , ولما جاء سيده إلى بيته كلمته بمثل هذا الكلام قائلة : دخل إلى العبد الذى جئت به إلينا ليداعبنى , وكان لما رفعت صوتى وصرخت أنه ترك ثوبه بجانبى وهرب إلى خارج 0

فكان لما سمع سيده كلام إمرأته الذى كلمته به , حمى غضبه وأخذ يوسف ووضعه فى بيت السجن , المكان الذى أسرى الملك محبوسين فيه 0

ولكن كان الرب مع يوسف وبسط إليه لطفاً وجعا نعمه له فى عينى رئيس بيت السجن , فدفع رئيس بيت السجن إلى يد يوسف جميع الأسرى الذين فى بيت السجن , وكل ما كانوا يعملون هناك كان هو العامل , ولم يكن رئيس بيت السجن ينظر شيئاً البته مما فى يده , لأن الرب كان معه ومهما صنع كان الرب ينجحه "

أخى المسلم .. هذه قصة يوسف منذ أن بيع فى مصر إلى أن دخل السجن ونجد أن هناك إختلافاً جوهرى بين ما جاء فى القرآن وما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس " التوراة" 

فالقرآن يقول فى سورة يوسف الاية رقم 12 والآية رقم 24 

" ولقد همت به وهم بها لولا أن رأى برهان ربه كذلك لنصرف عنه السوء والفحشاء إنه من عبادنا المخلصين(24) "

وكما سبق وذكرت هم بالشئ أى أنه قصد عمله وعزم عليه لولا أنه رأى برهان ربه ولكن الكتاب المقدس يقول أن يوسف أبى أن يفعل ما أرادته منه وقال كيف أفعل هذا الشر العظيم وأخطئ إلى الله "


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

إبراهيم أب الآباء يبحث عن الله ويدمر الآلهة الصنمية



أخى المسلم 00

على مدى سبعة أعداد سابقة كتبت لك قصص الأنبياء فى كل من القرآن والكتاب المقدس " التوراة " وكان حديثى عن: 

1-                                             الملك سليمان 

2-                                             داود 

3-                                            نوح

4-                                            يوسف الصديق

والآن إليك قصة إبراهيم فى سورة النعام رقم 6 والآيات من رقم 74- 79

" وإذ قال إبراهيم لأبيه آزر أتتخذ أصناما آلهة إني أراك وقومك في ضلال مبين(74) وكذلك نري إبراهيم ملكوت السماوات والأرض وليكون من الموقنين(75) فلما جن عليه الليل رأى كوكبا قال هذا ربي فلما أفل قال لا أحب الآفلين(76) فلما رأى القمر بازغا قال هذا ربي فلما أفل قال لئن لم يهدني ربي لأكونن من القوم الضالين(77) فلما رأى الشمس بازغة قال هذا ربي هذا أكبر فلما أفلت قال ياقوم إني بريء مما تشركون(78)إني وجهت وجهي للذي فطر السماوات والأرض حنيفا وما أنا من المشركين(79) "

يقول المفسرون أن إبراهيم وبخ أبيه وقومه لعبادة الأصنام  وبطبيعة الحال لم يقل هذا من تلقاء نفسه , ولكن الله أراه ملكوت السموات والأرض وآمن بالله الواحد الخالق القدير .. 

ولكنه بعد أن إختلط عليه الأمر كما جاء فى الآية 76 عندما أتى المساء رأى كوكب مضئ من السماء فقال : هذا ربى ! لكن سرعان ما إختفى الكوكب أى أفل بمعنى إنطفأ نوره .. وهنا تبين إبراهيم أنه مجرد كوكب وليس الله , ورأى القمر بازغاً أى فى تمامه قال : هذا ربى .. وكذلك القمر أفل أى إنطفا نوره , وهنا يهدد إبراهيم : إن لم يهدنى ربى لأكونن من القوم الضالين ! ! وللمرة الثالثة يختلط الأمر على إبراهيم ويقول على الشمس المشرقة : هذا ربى .. ولما أَفلتْ أى غربت , يتأكد أنها مجرد شمس وليس الله , وبعد هذه الحيرة بين الكوكب والقمر والشمس يقول سأجعل وجهى نحو خالق السموات والأرض 0

وفى سورة الأنبياء رقم 21 والآيات من 51- 57

" ولقد آتينا إبراهيم رشده من قبل وكنا به عالمين(51) إذ قال لأبيه وقومه ما هذه التماثيل التي أنتم لها عاكفون(52) قالوا وجدنا آباءنا لها عابدين (53) قال لقد كنتم أنتم وآباؤكم في ضلال مبين(54) قالوا أجئتنا بالحق أم أنت من اللاعبين(55) قال بل ربكم رب السماوات والأرض الذي فطرهن وأنا على ذلكم من الشاهدين(56) وتالله لأكيدن أصنامكم بعد أن تولوا مدبرين(57) "

فى الآيات السابقة تأكيد أن إبراهيم لم يكن راض على ابيه وقومه لعبادة الأصنام وقال لهم : ما هذه التماثيل التى تسجدون لها .. قالوا كذلك : وجدنا آباءنا يفعلون .. قال لهم : لقد ضللتم بهذه العبادة أعبدوا الله خالق السموات والأرض .. ويقسم إبراهيم بالله أن سيدبر أمر للتخلص من هذه التماثيل وفى الآيات من 58 إلى 63

" فجعلهم جذاذا إلا كبيرا لهم لعلهم إليه يرجعون(58) قالوا من فعل هذا بآلهتنا إنه لمن الظالمين(59) قالوا سمعنا فتى يذكرهم يقال له إبراهيم(60) قالوا فأتوا به على أعين الناس لعلهم يشهدون(61) قالوا أأنت فعلت هذا بآلهتنا ياإبراهيم(62) قال بل فعله كبيرهم هذا فاسألوهم إن كانوا ينطقون(63)"  

يقول المفسرون أن إبراهيم حطم جميع التماثيل إلا تمثال كبير وقال فى نفسه أترك هذا الصنم الكبير حتى ألقنهم درساً أنه لن يفيدهم , وعندما وجد قومه أصنامهم محطمة سأل بعضهم البعض .. مَنْ فعلها ؟ قال أحدهم : سمعت فتى يدعى إبراهيم يتكلم عن آلهتنا بسوء .. قالوا : أحضروه هنا ليحاكم أمام الجمع .. سألوه .. هل أنت فعلت ؟ فكان رد إبراهيم : أنا لم افعل بل الصنم الكبير هو الذى فعلها إسألوه وهو يجيب !


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

أعمال الخضر ( إيليا) فى القرآن

حتى موسى لا يستطيع الصبر على أعمال الخضر



أخى المسلم 00

يقول القرآن فى سورة الكهف رقم 18 والآيات من 65- 82

قصة لقاء حدث بين موسى والخضر " إيليا النبى " .. 

" فوجدا ( موسى وغلامه ) عبدا من عبادنا آتيناه رحمة من عندنا وعلمناه من لدنا علما(65) قال له موسى هل أتبعك على أن تعلمني مما علمت رشدا(66) قال إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا(67) وكيف تصبر على ما لم تحط به خبرا(68) قال ستجدني إن شاء الله صابرا ولا أعصي لك أمرا(69) قال فإن اتبعتني فلا تسألني عن شيء حتى أحدث لك منه ذكرا(70) " 

فىالآيات السابقة يقول القرآن أن موسى وغلامه وجدا الخضر الذى هو إيليا النبى , فطلب منه موسى أن يرافقه ليتعلم منه , ولكن الخضر طلب من موسى : أن يبقى صامتاً مهما فعل حتى يوضح هو بنفسه له الأسباب التى دفعته إلى ذلك , ووافق موسى على طلب الخضر ووعد أن يكون صابراً ولن يعصى له أمراً 0

" فانطلقا حتى إذا ركبا في السفينة خرقها قال أخرقتها لتغرق أهلها قال أخرقتها لتغرق أهلها لقد جئت شيئا إمرا(71) قال ألم أقل إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا(72) قال لا تؤاخذني بما نسيت ولا ترهقني من أمري عسرا(73) فانطلقا حتى إذا لقيا غلاما فقتله قال أقتلت نفسا زكية بغير نفس لقد جئت شيئا نكرا(74) قال ألم أقل لك إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا(75) قال إن سألتك عن شيء بعدها فلا تصاحبني قد بلغت من لدني عذرا(76) فانطلقا حتى إذا أتيا أهل قرية استطعما أهلها فأبوا أن يضيفوهما فوجدا فيها جدارا يريد أن ينقض فأقامه قال لو شئت لاتخذت عليه أجرا(77) قال هذا فراق بيني وبينك سأنبئك بتأويل ما لم تستطع عليه صبرا(78) 

يفهم من الآيات السابقة أن الخضر وافق على أن يصطحب موسى على شرط أن يمكث صامتاً وساروا معاً إلى مركب فخرقها الخضر , ولكن موسى لم يستطع أن يضبط نفسه .. فقال الخضر : لمذا فعلت هذا ؟ .. إنه أمر سئ , أتريد أن تغرق السفينة بما فيها ؟ .. رد عليه الخضر ألم اقل لك أنك لن تستطيع أن تصبر !! وهنا تذكر موسى وعده ويكرر لن أسأل مرة أخرى , وإنطلقا معاً فوجدا غلام , فقتله الخضر , وللمرة الثانية ينسى موسى وعده ويسأل : كيف قتلت الغلام ؟ .. ويكرر الخضر مذكراً بموسى بوعده .. وسارا معاً ودخلا قرية وطلبا من أهلها طعام ولكنهم رفضوا أن يطعموهما فوجد الخضر جداراً أو حائط متداعياً فبناها .. ومرة ثالثة سأل موسى عن الدوافع التى دعته ليفعل ما فعل ! .. وبالسؤال الثالث لموسى كانت النهاية لمسيرتهما معاً ويضيف القرآن: 

" أما السفينة فكانت لمساكين يعملون في البحر فأردت أن أعيبها وكان وراءهم ملك يأخذ كل سفينة غصبا(79) وأما الغلام فكان أبواه مؤمنين فخشينا أن يرهقهما طغيانا وكفرا(80)  فأردنا أن يبدلهما ربهما خيرا منه زكاة وأقرب رحما(81) وأما الجدار فكان لغلامين يتيمين في المدينة وكان تحته كنز لهما وكان أبوهما صالحا فأراد ربك أن يبلغا أشدهما ويستخرجا كنزهما رحمة من ربك وما فعلته عن أمري ذلك تأويل ما لم تستطع عليه صبرا(82) "

فى الآيات السابقة رد الخضر على سؤال موسى عن الدوافع التى دفعته ليفعل ما فعل .. قال الخضر : أن المركب لمساكين فأتلفها حتى لا يأخذها الملك الغاصب .. والغلام الذى قتله كان لأبوين مؤمنين فخشا أن يرهق أبويه بالكفر .. والجدار المتداعية التى بناها الخضر كانت لغلامين يتيمين بناه لكى لا يسقط حتى متى كبر الغلامين , يجدان تحت جدار كنزاً من الذهب مكتوب عليه بعض من الحكم منها " لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله " .. هذا ما وجدته فى البخارى ومسلم وكتبته لك فى العدد القادم ما وجدت فى الكتاب المقدس.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

أعمال الخضر ( إيليا ) فى الكتاب المقدس



أخى المسلم 00

كتبت لك فى العدد السابق قصة لقاء حدث بين الخضر ( إيليا النبى ) وموسى وكما وردت فى القرآن فى سورة الكهف رقم 18 والآيات 65- 82 .. وكيف أن إيليا النبى خرق السفينة يعبها حتى لا يطمع فيها الملك الغاصب , وقتل غلام صغير خشية أن يرهق أبواه المؤمنين وعسى الله يبدلهما خير منه  وأقام الجدار المتداعية ليحافظ على كنز مخبأ لغلامين يتيمين حتى يكبرا ويستخرجا كنزهما , هذا ما وجدته فى القرآن , ولكنى بعد إيمانى بالسيد المسيح الذى له المجد والكرامة وبعد دراسة الكتاب المقدس وجدت الاتى فى سفر الملوك الثانى الإصحاح رقم 17 بدأ رسالة إيليا التشبى من أهل جلعاد " بجوار الأردن " 

كان إيليا أول نبى فى سلسلة الأنبياء العظام الذين ارسلهم الله إلى كل من إسرائيل ويهوذا وذلك من اجل الملوك الأشرار الذين قادوا الشعب لعبادة الآلهه الوثنية , وكان الملك فى ذلك الوقت إسمه آخاب الملك وزوجته إيزابل , وكانوا يعبدون البعل الذى هو أشهر آلهه الكنعانيين الوثنية  وكانوا يعتقدون ان البعل هو الإله الذى يجلب الأمطار والمحاصيل الوفيرة .

 واجه إيليا بشجاعة الملك الذى دفع شعبه إلى الشر , ولكن الملك لم يسمع له فقال إيليا لآخاب الملك : 

" حى هو الرب إله إسرائيل الذى أخدمه إنه لن يهطل ندى أو مطر فى هذه السنين إلا حين أعلن ذلك .. بعد ذلك قال الرب : إيليا قم وتوجه إلى صرفة التابعة لصيدون وأمكث هناك فقد امرت هناك ارملة أن تتكفل بإعالتك .. 

فقام إيليا فى الحال حسب أمر الرب فوجد الأرملة وكان لها غلام وحيد , طلب منها كسرة خبز فأجابته : حى هو الرب أنه ليس لدى كعكة إنما حفنة دقيق فى الجرة وقليل من الزيت فى قارورة , وها أنا اجمع عيدان الحطب لآخذها وأعد لى ولإبنى طعاماً نأكله ثم نموت .. فقال إيليا : لا تخافى إمضى وإصنعى لى منه كعكة صغيرة أولاً وأحضريها ثم إعملى لك ولإبنك لأن هذا ما يقوله الرب إله إسرائيل : أن جرة الدقيق لن تفرغ وقارورة الزيت لن تنقص إلى اليوم الذى يرسل فيه مطر على وجه الأرض .. وكان ما أمر به الرب وحدث بعد زمن أن إبن الأرملة إشتد عليه المرض ومات فقالت الأرملة لإيليا : " أى ذنب جنيته بحقك يا رجل الله ؟ .. هل جئت لتذكرنى بإثمى وتميت إبنى ؟ .. فقال لها إيليا : إعطينى إبنك وأخذه منها إلى العلية التى كان مقيماً فيها وأضطجعه على سريره .

وإستغاث بالرب متضرعاً : " أيها الرب إلهى إرجع نفس هذا الولد إليه " فإستجاب الرب لدعاء إيليا ورجعت نفس الولد إليه فعاش , فأخذ إيليا الولد إلى أمه فقالت له : " الآن علمت أنك رجل الله , وأن الله ينطق على لسانك بالحق  .

أخى المسلم  .. هناك العديد من المعجزات التى إستخدم فها الله إيليا النبى فى صنعها مثل هطول الأمطار , وذبح أنبياء البعل , نزول نار مقدسة من السماء تلتهم الذبيحة .. وصعود إيليا النبى إلى السماء كما جاء فى سفر الملوك الثانى الإصحاح رقم 2 الآية رقم 11 " وفيما هما يسيران ويتجاذبان أطراف الحديث ( إيليا وإليشع تلميذه ) فصلت بينهما مركبة من نار يجرها خيول نارية نقلت إيليا فى عاصفة إلى السماء " 

هذا ما وجدته فى الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم ( التوراة) .. هناك مقاييس لكل معجزة حتى نتأكد أنها بالحقيقة معجزة من الله: 

1-                                             عمل خارق للطبيعة لا يستطيع أن يقوم به إنسان0

2-                                             دروس مستفادة من المعجزة أهمها الثقة بالله وتثبيت الإيمان 

ومن الدروس المستفادة الواضحة فى معجزة إحياء إبن الأرملة .. والسؤال الآن : 

هل إيليا العظيم قتل غلاماً لأبويين مؤمنين أم إستخدمة الله لإعادة إبن الأرملة إلى الحياة  ؟ !


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

القرآن يقول : الأرض مسطحة

الكتاب المقدس يقول : الأرض كرة



أخى المسلم 00

عندما كنت فى الإسلام لم أكن مسلمة سطحية .. يكفيها الشهادة والصلوات الخمس وصوم شهر رمضان , ولكنى كنت أريد أن أعرف وأدرس الإسلام جيداً , لذلك قرأت القرآن عشرات بل مئات المرات  وكذلك الكثير من كتب التفسير لكبار المفسرين مثل الإمام الطبرى شيخ المفسرين والجلالين والبيضلوى وغيرهم وأشكر الله على نعمة العقل والتمييز يقول القرآن فى سورة الأنبياء رقم 21 والآيات رقم 31-32

" وجعلنا في الأرض رواسي أن تميد بهم وجعلنا فيها فجاجا سبلا لعلهم يهتدون(31) وجعلنا السماء سقفا محفوظا وهم عن آياتها معرضون(32) "  

   يقول المفسرون فى شرح هذه الآية أن الله جعل فى الأرض رواسى ثابتات لتثبيت الأرض .. وجعل السماء سقفاً محفوظاً من الوقوع 0

فى سورة ق رقم 79 والآية رقم 7

" والأرض مددناها وألقينا فيها رواسي وأنبتنا فيها من كل زوج بهيج(7)"

إتفق علماء المفسرين على معنى هذه الآية الواضحة أن الأرض ممدودة ومثبته برواسى أى جبال لمنعها من الحركة 0

وفى سورة النازعات رقم 79 والآية رقم 30

" والأرض بعد ذلك دحاها(30) "

وكلمة دحاها تعنى الشكل البيضاوى ..

يفهم من الآيات السابقة أن القرآن يؤكد أن الأرض ثابتة وممتدة وأن الله خلق الجبال لتثبيت الأرض .. وفى الآية الأخيرة بيضاوية .. هذا ماوجدته فى القرآن وأكرر كتبت إسم السورة ورقمها فى الصحف والآية ورقمها لأسهل عليك أخى المسلم التأكد من صحة ما كتبت وإذا كان عنك تفسير آخر لمعنى هذه الآيات أرجوك إرساله لى على عنوان الجريدة . وتأكد ان كل ما ترسله سيلاقى كل إهتمام ..

وإليك ما وجدت فى الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم فى سفر أشعياء 

" ألا تعلمون ألم تخبروا من البداءة , ألم تفهموا من أساسات الأرض الجالس على كرة الأرض "  ( أشعياء 40 : 21)

وفى سفر أيوب الإصحاح رقم 26 والآية رقم 7

" يمد الشمال على الخلاء ويعلق الأرض على لا شئ " 

هذه الحقائق والكلمات الواضحة أذهلت العلماء حينما إكتشفوها بعد كتابتها بآلاف السنين .. وكما تعلم أخى المسلم أن أيوب الذى قال بالروح القدس " ويعلق الأرض على لا شئ " كان ذلك تقريباً عام 1550 قبل الميلاد أى منذ حوالى 3550 عام تقريباً .. 

أما بالنسبة لأشعياء النبى أصبح نبياً عام 740 قبل الميلاد 0

وأسألك أخى المسلم .. منْ كان يعرف فى ذلك الوقت أن الأرض كروية ؟ .. أليس هذا دليل لا شك فيه أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله الحية الصادقة ؟ .. صدقنى عندما أقول لك أنى قرأت ودرست فى الكتاب المقدس كلما زاد إيمانى وثقتى فى كل كلمة مكتوبة فيه ..

أخى المسلم  .. تأمل معى فى هذا المشهد العجيب .. أثناء محاكمة السيد المسيح قبل صلبه يقول الكتاب المقدس فى إنجيل معلمنا يوحنا 

" أن رئيس الكهنة سأل يسوع عن تلاميذه وعن تعليمه فأجابه يسوع : أنه كان يتكلم علانية فى المجمع والهيكل وطلب منه ان يسأل الذين سمعوا كلامه .. ولما قال هذا لطم يسوع واحد من الخدام قائلاً ؟ أهكذا تجاوب رئيس الكهنة ؟ .. أجابه يسوع : إن كنت تكلمت ردياً فإشهد على الردئ وإن حسناً فلماذا تضربنى " ( يوحنا 18: 19- 23)

وأنا عبدة المسيح أسأل مثل سيدى ربى المسيح إذا كنت قد كتبت لك شئ خطأ أو افتراء إشهد عليه .


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

القرآن .. وذو القرنين .. وإكتشاف أين تذهب الشمس ؟ 



أخى المسلم 00

كل إنسان عاقل لابد أن يشكر الله على نعمة العقل الذى ميزنا به الخالق القدير على سائر المخلوقات , وأيضا كل إنسان عاقل يضع نصب عينيه أنه سيأتى يوما ويقف بين يدى ملك الملوك ويقدم حساب وكالته

  لذلك يجب أن نستعد من الآن لتقديم كشف حساب حياتنا ، كذلك إجابة لسؤال هام ، عندما يسالنا الديان العادل لماذا لم تتبعنى  , خلاصى قدمته لك مجانا ، فديتك بدمى ، حملت خطيتك لتتبرر أنت , كيف اهملت كل ما قدمت لك وسرت خلف عنادك ؟ .. 

الله شاهد أن كل ما أرجوة من كتابة رسائلى لك هو أن تعرف الحق وأن تشاركنى فرحتى بمعرفة شخص الفادى الحبيب ، سيدى المسيح . 

أخى المسلم يقول القرآن فى سورة الكهف رقم 18 والاية رقم من 83 –86

 " ويسألونك عن ذي القرنين قل سأتلو عليكم منه ذكرا(83) إنا مكنا له في الأرض وآتيناه من كل شيء سببا(84) فأتبع سببا(85) حتى إذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب في عين حمئة ووجد عندها قوما قلنا ياذا القرنين إما أن تعذب وإما أن تتخذ فيهم حسنا(86) "

 يقول المفسرون : أن اليهود سألوا رسول الإسلام عن اسكندر الأكبر فقال : إن الله مكن له فى الأرض فسار إلى المكان الذى تغرب فيه الشمس  فوجدها تغرب فى عين حمئة والعين الحمئة عبارة عن بئر ماء وطين ووجد حول البئر قوم يعبدون الأوثان وفى نفس السورة الآيات من 90- 93

" حتى إذا بلغ مطلع الشمس وجدها تطلع على قوم لم نجعل لهم من دونها سترا(90) كذلك وقد أحطنا بما لديه خبرا(91) ثم أتبع سببا(92حتى إذا بلغ بين السدين وجد من دونهما قوما لا يكادون يفقهون قولا(93) " 

يقول المفسرون لم يسر حتى مكان غروب الشمس وفقط , ولكنه أيضا سار إلى المكان الذى تطلع منه الشمس , فأكتشف أنها تطلع على قوم لا يسترهم من الشمس بيوت او ثياب , ثم سار فى طريق معترض بين مطلع الشمس ومغربها إلى الشمال فوجده ينتهى إلى جبلين ووجد قوما لا يفقهون شيئا ..  وفى الآيات من 94 إلى 97 

" قالوا ياذا القرنين إن يأجوج ومأجوج مفسدون في الأرض فهل نجعل لك خرجا على أن تجعل بيننا وبينهم سدا(94) قال ما مكنني فيه ربي خير فأعينوني بقوة أجعل بينكم وبينهم ردما(95)آتوني زبر الحديد حتى إذا ساوى بين الصدفين قال انفخوا حتى إذا جعله نارا قال آتوني أفرغ عليه قطرا(96) فما استطاعوا أن يظهروه وما استطاعوا له نقبا(97) "

يقول المفسرون فى معنى الآيات السابقة ان القوم الذى وجدهم اسكندر الأكبر او ذا القرنين إستغاثوا به من ياجوج وماجوج , وطلبوا منه أن يبنى لهم سدا منيعا يفصل بينهما , فصب بينهما ردما من الحديد , وكون بذلك سدا منيعا لا يقوى عليه احد إلا الله يوم قيام الساعة . 

أخى المسلم .. 

قبل أن تغضب ويمتلئ قلبك برغبة فى الإنتقام ، راجع ماكتبت مع ماهو مكتوب فى القرآن وايضا فى كتب التفسير وإليك المراجع التالية : 

1- تفسير الجلالين . مراجعة الأزهر عام 1983

2- تفسير البيضاوى وغيرهما. 

وجميعهم يؤكدون نفس المعنى ان الشمس تغرب فى عين حمئة أى بئر ماء وطين ، وهناك ماقيل ان اباذر كان مع الرسول حين غابت الشمس ، فسأله الرسول " يا أباذر أتدرى اين تغرب الشمس ؟ فقال : الله ورسوله اعلم فقال الرسول أنها تغرب فى عين حامية أى حارة 

وقيل أيضا أن أبن عباس وجد معاوية يقرأ عين حامية أى حارة فقال إنما تقرأ عين حمئة أى ذات طين فبعث معاوية إلى كعب الأحبار وقال له كيف نجد الشمس تغرب ؟ فقال فى بئر ماء وطين وكان هناك قوما من الناس.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

جبل " ق "



أخى المسلم 00

منذ أن إلتقيت بالسيد المسيح ومنحنى عظيم الشرف أن أحمل إسمه المبارك ووهبنى خلاصاً بدمه الغالى الثمين وأنا أشعر أنى مديونه له بحياتى وأكثر من حياتى لذلك تركت من أجله كل ما أملك وكرزت نفسى لخدمة إسمه القدوس , ووضعت حياتى بين يديه الأمينة , وقررت أن أشهد له فى كل مكان وبكل الوسائل المتاحة لأنى أثق بمن آمنت وتبعت 

أخى المسلم يقول القرآن فى سورة ق رقم 50 والآية الأولى

" ق والقرآن المجيد(1) "

أعتقد أن هذه الآية واضحة جداً .. ولا خلاف على معناها , تعنى    " قَسَمْ " .. وهنا يقسم الله بحرف " ق " والقرآن المجيد , بحثت عن معنى " ق " حتى وجدت الآتى .. 

خلق الله تعالى جبلاً عظيماً من زبرجدة خضراء خضرة السماء يقال له جبل قاف فأحاط بالأرض كلها وهو الذى أقسم به فقال : " ق والقرآن المجيد(1) " 0

وقيل أن عبد الله إبن سلام إستفهم من الرسول قائلاً : .. ما هى أعلى قمة فى الأرض ؟ .. فقال : هى جبل قاف .. فقال عبدالله إبن سلام : فما هو جبل قاف .. فقال الرسول : ان سفر خمسمائة سنة .. قال عبدالله إبن سلام : وكم هى الندة التى يقطع فيها الإنسان فيه ؟ .. فقال محمد : إنها سفر ألفى سنة .. جاء ذلك فى كتاب قصص الأنبياء ونفس المعنى فى كتاب أسباب النزول " آيات القرآن " السيوطى – مكتبة نصير مراجعة الأزهر 0

يقول السيوطى : أن علماء المسلمين يؤكدون أن ق هو جبل محيط بالأرض كلها , ولذلك سميت السورة بإسمه 0

 وفى سورة الرعد رقم 13 والآية رقم 13 

" ويسبح الرعد بحمده والملائكة من خيفته ويرسل الصواعق فيصيب بها من يشاء وهم يجادلون في الله وهو شديد المحال(13) "

إليك يا اخى المسلم ما وجدته فى كتب التفسير :

قال البيضاوى : سأل إبن عباس الرسول على الرعد فقال له : هو ملاك موكل بالسحاب معه فخارين من نار يسوق بها السحاب .. وفى رواية أخرى قال البيضاوى : عن إبن عباس سئل النبى عن الرعد فقال : ملك موكل بالسحاب معه فخارين من نار يسوق بها السحاب والملائكة من خفيته ( أى من خوف الله ) وإجلالة. 

وأخرج الترمزى عن إبن عباس : " أقبلت اليهود إلى الرسول فقال أخبرنا عن الرعد .. ما هو ؟ قال هو ملك من الملائكة موكل بالسحاب معه فخارين من نار يسوقه بها حيث يشاء الله .. قال اليهود : فما هذا الصوت الذى يسمع ؟ قال الرسول : زجرة السحاب حتى تنتهى حيث أمرت .. قالوا : صدقت 0

ونفس الكلام السابق جاء أيضاً فى الجلالين والزمخشرى 

هذا بالنسبة إلى الرعد .. أما بخصوص البرق .. قيل أنه أيضاً ملاك كما ذكر السيوطى وأضاف أن أسماء الملائكة كالآتى :-

1-                                             جبرائيل 

2-                                             ميكائيل 

3-                                            هاروت 

4-                                            وماروت الرعد والبرق 

ولذلك جائت صورة كاملة فى القرآن يإسم " الرعد " وفى صورة الحجر رقم 15 والآيات من 16- 18

" ولقد جعلنا في السماء بروجا وزيناها للناظرين(16) وحفظناها من كل شيطان رجيم(17) إلا من استرق السمع فأتبعه شهاب مبين(18) "

يقول المفسرون أن الله خلق السموات وزينها بالنجوم والكواكب المضيئة وحفظناها من كل شيطان رجيم(17) فلا يقدر أن يصعد إليها ويوسوس إلى أهلها ويطلع على أحوالها إلا من استرق السمع أى من سمع سراً من أسرار السموات خلسة فأتبعه شهاب مبين والشيهاب شعلة نار أى يرجم الشيطان بالـ شهاب والشهاب شعلة نار صاطعة لهذا أطلق على الشيطان إسم شيطان رجيم  

ونفس المعنى جاء فى سورة الصافات رقم 37 وسورة الملك رقم 67 .. هذا ما قاله القرآن عن خلق السماء .. وكنت قد كتبت فى أعداد سابقة ما قاله القرآن عن الشمس والأرض وبمشيئة الله سأكتب ما وجدته فى الكتاب المقدس 0


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

قصة الخليقة من الكتاب المقدس



أخى المسلم ..

كتبت لك فى ثلاث أعداد سابقة ما وجدت فى القرآن عن الأرض كما جاء فى سورة الأنبياء رقم 21 وفى سورة ق رقم 50 وسورة النازعات رقم 79 وعن الشمس فى سورة الكهف رقم 15

وأيضاً كتبت لك أسماء المراجع من كتب كبار المفسرين والإمام الرازى والبيضاوى .. 

واليوم أقدم لك قصة الخليقة من الكتاب المقدس " العهد القديم " التوراة يقول الكتاب :-

1-                         " فى البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض " . تعد هذه العبارة البسيطة من أكثر المفاهيم تحدياً فى مواجهة الفكر الحديث والإكتشافات العلمية المتطورة .. لأن المجرة الشاسعة التى نحن جزء منها تدور حول نفسها .. وهناك أكثر من مليون مجرة شبيهه بمجرتنا .. ويقول العلماء أن : عدد النجوم فى الكون يساوى حبات الرمل على كل شواطئ العالم .

2-                         " وكانت الأرض خربة وخالية وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة وروح الله يرفرف على وجه المياة ". وهذه العبارة ترسم الإطار لقصة الخليقة التى تليها .. وعبارة " روح الله يرفرف على وجه المياة " تشبه روح الله بطائر يعتنى بصغاره ويحميها ..

3-                         " وقال الله ليكن نور فكان نور " . وهنا يوضح الكتاب قدرة الله بكلمة واحدة ليكن نور فكان نور .

4-                          و 5- " ورأى الله النور أنه حسن , وفصل الله بين النور والظلمة ودعا الله النور نهاراً والظلمة دعاها ليلاً وكان مساء وكان صباح يوماً .

6- " وقال الله ليكن جلد فى وسط المياة وليكن فاصلاً بين مياة ومياة "

7- " فعمل الله الجلد وفصل بين المياة التى تحت الحلد والمياة التى فوق الجلد .. وكان كذلك .

8- " ودعا الله الجلد سماء , وكان صباح ومساء يوماً ثانياً " .  وهنا نجد تحدياً آخر فى مواجهه الفكر الحديث والإكتشافات الجديدة.  فالجلد أى السماء تفصل بين المياه التى تحت وهى عبارة عن البحار. والأنهار والمياة والمياه التى فوق وهى عبارة عن الأبخرة وبخار الماء.

9- " وقال الله لتجتمع المياه التى تحت السماء إلى مكان واحد ولتظهر .      اليابسة وكان كذلك "  

10- "ودعى الله اليابسة أرضاً ومجتمع المياة دعاه بحراً ورأى الله أنه حسن  "

11- " وقال الله لتنبت الأرض عشباً وبقلاً يبذر بذراً يعمل ثمراً كجنسه وشجراً يعمل ثمرا بذره فيه كجنسه ورأى الله ذلك أنه حسن "

12- " فأخرجت الأرض عشباً وبقلاً يبذر بذراً كجنسه وشجراً يعمل  ثمراً بذره فيه كجنسه ورأى الله ذلك انه حسن "

13- " وكان مساء وكان صباح يوماً ثالثاً "  

هكذا أخى المسلم .. نجد أن الكتاب المقدس لا يتناول نظرية النشوء والإرتقاء .. بل يقرر أن الله خلق العالم , وكما ترى أنه لا يتعارض ما ذكر فى الكتاب المقدس مع نظريات التطور الحديثة المختلفة .

14- " وقال الله لتكن أنوار فى جلد فى جلد السماء لتفصل بين الليل والنهار وتكون لآيات وأوقات وايام وسنين "

15- " وتكون أنوار فى جلد السماء لتنير على الأرض وكان كذلك .. 

16- " فعمل الله النورين العظيمين .. النور الأكبر لحكم النهار والنور الصغر لحكم الليل والنجوم ."

17- وجعلها الله فى جلد السماء لتنير على الأرض ولتحكم على النهار والليل , ولتفصل بين النور والظلمة ورأى الله ذلك أنه حسن , وكان مساء وكان صباح يوماً رابعاً" 

يفهم من الآيات السابقة أن الله خلق العالم بنظام عجيب , ففى اليوم الأول خلق النور وهكذا كان النور يتبعه ظلام وفى اليوم الثانى خلق الله الجلد أى السماء وفصل بين الماء والأبخرة وفى اليوم الثالث تجمعت المياه لتكون بحاراً وظهرت اليابسة أى الأرض وفى اليوم الرابع خلق الله النور الأكبر وهو الشمس والنور الأصغر أى القمر وأيضاً النجوم لتنير السماء  خلق الله النورين لتحكم الليل والنهار ولتوجد الفصول الربعة وتحدد الأيام والسنين .


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

قصة الخليقة



أخي المسلم 00

أسمح لي أن نواصل مسيرتنا مع قصة الخليفة كما جاء في الكتاب المقدس ، العهد القديم التوراة والاصحاح الاول في العدد السابق تكلمت عن:

1-            خلق السماوات والارض والنور في اليوم الأول 0 

2-            وفي اليوم الثاني خلق اللة الجلد أي السماء وفصل بين المياة التي اسفل والمياة التي فوق 0

3-           ظهور اليابسة أي الارض والنبات والاشجار في اليوم الثالث.   

4-            وفي اليوم الرابع خلق اللة النورين الشمس والقمر وكذلك النجوم ليحكم الليل والنهار ولتوحيد الفصول الاربعة وتحديد الايام والسنين. ويضيف الكتاب الآيات من 20 الى 23 

" وقال اللة لتفض المياة زحافات ذات نفس حية , وليطير فوق الارض طير على وجة جلد السماء. فخلق التنانين العظام وكل ذوات الأنفس الحية الدبابة التى فاضت بها المياه كأجناسها , وكل طائر ذى جناح كجنسه  ورأى الله ذلك أنه حسن وباركها الله قائلا : أثمرى واكثرى وأملأى المياه فى البحار وليكثر الطير على الأرض وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما خامسا. 

5-           فى اليوم الخامس كما هو واضح فى الآيات السابقة خلق الله الطيور والأسماك لتملأ المياه والجو . وفى الآيات من 24 إلى 30 يقول الكتاب:

" وقال الله لتخرج الأرض ذوات أنفس حية كجنسها وكان كذلك فعل الله وحوش الأرض كاجناسها والبهائم كأجناسها وجميع دبابات الأرض كأجناسها ورأى الله ذلك أنه حسن وقال الله نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا فيتسلطون على سمك البحار وعلى طير السماء  وعلى البهائم وعلى الأرض وعلى جميع الدبابات التى تدب على الأرض ... فخلق الله الإنسان على صورة الله خلقه ذكرا وأنثى خلقهم وباركهم الله وقال لهم أثمروا وأكثروا وأملأوا الأرض وأخضعوها وتسلطوا على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدب على الأرض . وقال الله إنى أعطيتكم كل بقل يبذر بذرا على وجه الأرض وكل شجر فيه ثمر شجر يبذر بذرا لكم يكون طعاما . ولكل حيوان الأرض وكل طير السماء وكل دبابة على الارض فيها نفس حية أعطيت كل عشب أخضر طعاما وكان كذلك ."

6-            وفى اليوم السادس خلق الله الحيوانات لتملأ الأرض . وبعد ان كمل عمل الرب من إعداد الكون خلق الله الرجل ثم المرأة ليتسلطوا على كل ما أعده الله لهما .. 

ولعل البعض يتساءل كيف خلقنا على صورة الله ؟ .. لا تعنى عبارة " لنصنع الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا " أن الله خلقنا مثله تماما وبخاصة بالمعنى الجسدى , ولكن كى نعكس مجد الله ومع أن الله اعطانا القدرة أن نكون بلا خطية ، فإنه أعطانا أيضا حرية الإختيار أن نطيعه أو أن نعصاه ولا يمكننا ان نكون مطلقا مثل الله تماما ولكن يمكننا أن نشاركه الكثير من صفاته مثل المحبة ، فالله خلق الكون بالمحبة ويجب أن لا ننسى أبدا أن الله خلق الكون لأنه أحبنا .. 

وأيضا هو الآن يسهر على خليقته كسيد محب وكما ان الله يسود على الكون بعناية , أعطانا نحن البشر أن نسود على الأرض .. فقد عهد الله للإنسان ان يتسلط على الأرض , وعلينا ألا نهمل العناية بها .

ونلاحظ أن الله أستخدم صيغة الجمع عندما يقول " لنصنع الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا " وذلك إشارة إلى الثالوث .. الله الآب والإبن يسوع المسيح والله الروح القدس والثلاثة إله واحد .. مما سبق نجد أن قصة الخليقة فى الكتاب المقدس لا تتعارض مع العلم أو مع نظريات التطور المختلفة ..


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

" شبه لهم" 

نهاية بلا معطيات ولا برهان ولا تفسير ولا تسلسل أحداث 



أخى المسلم ..

يقول القرآن فى سورة النساء رقم 4 والآيات 157- 158

" وقولهم إنا قتلنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم وإن الذين اختلفوا فيه لفي شك منه ما لهم به من علم إلا اتباع الظن وما قتلوه يقينا(157) بل رفعه الله إليه وكان الله عزيزا حكيما(158) "

يذكر القرآن فى الآيات السابقة صراحة أن اليهود صلبوا واحداً بدلاً من المسيح , لأن الله جعل هذا الشخص يشبه السيد المسيح , فإختلط الأمر على اليهود والرومان فصلبوه بدلاً من المسيح .. 

ويقول المفسرون كما جاء فى تفسير البيضاوى ما يلى : " أن رهطاً من اليهود شتموا المسيح وأمه , فدعى المسيح عليهم فسخطهم قردة وخنازير فإجتمعت اليهود على قتله .. فأخبره الله تعالى أنه سيرفعه إلى السماء .. فقال لأصحابه : أيكم يرضى أن يلقى عليه شبهى فيقتل ويصلب ويدخل الجنة .. فقام رجل منهم فألقى الله عليه شبه المسيح فقتل وصلب ونال الشهادة .. 

وفى رواية أخرى قيل : أنه رجل منافق خرج ليدل اليهود على المسيح ( فى الإنجيل : الذى دل اليهود على السيد المسيح هو يهوذا الإسخريوطى – لعله يقصده فى هذه الرواية ) فألقى الله عليه شبه المسيح وكان هذا جزاء خيانته .

أخى المسلم .. هذا ما جاء فى القرآن وما جاء فى كتب المفسرين .. وعليك أن تتأكد بنفسك من صحة ما كتبت , ولكن يوجد سؤال هام .. لقد ذكر القرآن فى عده آيات من صور مختلفة موت المسيح فمثلاً :-

فى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآية رقم 55

" إذ قال الله ياعيسى إني متوفيك ورافعك إلي (55)  "

وفى سورة المائدة رقم 5 والآية رقم 117

" ما قلت لهم إلا ما أمرتني به أن اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم وكنت عليهم شهيدا ما دمت فيهم فلما توفيتني كنت أنت الرقيب عليهم وأنت على كل شيء شهيد(117) "

الآيات السابقة واضحة وصريحة أن السيد المسيح بكل تأكيد مات ثم رفع إلى السماء بشهادة القرآن .. والسؤال الآن .. متى وأين وكيف مات المسيح قبل رفعه إلى السماء؟ .. يؤكد لنا جميع المؤرخين فى كل العالم ومن كل الأجناس سواء مؤرخى اليهود أو الرومان حادثة صلب المسيح - وتوجد فى سجلات الإمبراطورية الرومانية : أن شخصاً إسمه يسوع من الناصرة صلب على عهد الوالى الرومانى بيلاطس البنطى .

لعلك تقول أن حادثة الصلب وقعت ولكن ليس على شخص السيد المسيح ولكن على يهوذا الإسخريوطى الذى ألقى الله عليه شبه المسيح !! وأنا بدورى أرد عليك كما سبق وأوضحت أن حادثة الصلب مدونة فى الأناجيل الأربعة بكل تفاصيل وفى سجلات اليهود واليونان والمسيحيون .

وهناك أمر هام أتظن يا أخى المسلم .. أن أى شخص مهما كانت قوته وشجاعته لم يعترض أوقت المحاكمة الطويلة ( ضرب السيد المسيح بالسياط الرومانية وهى مصنوعة من عدة فروع من جلود البقر وفى نهاية كل فرع منها قطعة رصاص ) ويصرخ قائلاً : أنا لست المسيح وخصوصاً عند رفعه على الصليب ؟ .. ( عندما إبتدءوا فى دق المسامير فى يديه ورجليه ) 

وكيف يكون يهوذا الخائن وهو الذى أراد أن يسلم المسيح لليهود يواجه الموت صلباً دون أى إعتراض ؟؟ .. ( ويذكر الإنجيل أن يهوذا الإسخريوطى أخذ ثلاثين قطعة من الفضة من أحبار اليهود , مقابل تسليم السيد المسيح وأخذهم وسلم السيد المسيح لهم , وبعد القبض على السيد المسيح ندم يهوذا الخائن , وذهب لأحبار اليهود ليرجع الثلاثين من الفضة لهم .

ولكن عندما رفض الكهنة تسلمها ألقى الفضة على الأرض وذهب فأخذها أحبار اليهود ولما كان هذه الفضة ثمن دم السيد المسيح , فلم يقدروا أن يدخلوها الخزانة مرة أخرى , فإشتروا بها حقل الفخارى المقبرة التى دفن فيها السيد المسيح .. مما سبق نجد أن يهوذا الإسخريوطى هو الذى سلم السيد المسيح بنفسه , وكان موجوداً بعد القبض عليه , وذهب إلى أحبار اليهود بعد ذلك .. وعاش فترة حتى قتل نفسه , وكانت أورشليم كلها شاهده لما حدث)  

وفى الأناجيل الأربعة بكل وضوح نبؤه قالها السيد المسيح نفسه عن موته على الصليب , وليس فقط نبؤات السيد المسيح ولكن نبؤات أنبياء العهد القديم اليهود تجدها منتشرة فى الكتاب المقدس " التوراة " الذى يؤمن به اليهود وما زال بين أيديهم حتى اليوم .


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

هل من المعقول القول بأن عقيدة صلب المسيح أدخلت على التوراة ولا زال اليهود لا يؤمنون بالمسيح ؟



أخى المسلم 00

تحدثت معك فى العدد السابق عن حقيقة صلب المسيح , وكتبت لك ما قاله علماء المفسرون فى تفسير " شبه لهم " واليوم أكتب لك نبوءات العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس فى سفر المزامير الذى كتبه الملك العظيم داود " المزمور رقم 55 والآيات من 12 إلى 14   

" لأنه ليس عدو يعيرنى فأحتمل . ليس مبغضى تعظم على فأختبئ منه , بل أنت إنسان عديلى ألفى وصديقى , الذى معه كانت تحلو لنا العشرة " 

فى الآيات السابقة نبوءة تسليم صديقى إياه ...

وفى المزمور رقم 22 والآيات رقم من 14 إلى 18 

" كالماء إنسكبت . إنفصلت كل عظامى , صار قلبى كالشمع قد ذاب فى وسط أمعائى , يبست مثل شقفة قوتى ولصق لسانى بحنكى وإلى تراب الموت تضعنى , لأنه قد أحاطت بى كلاب , جماعة من الأشرار إكتنفتنى  ثقبوا يدى ورجلى , أحصى كل عظامى , وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فى  يقسمون ثيابى بينهم وعلى لباسى يقترعون " 

تعال معى يا أخى المسلم نتأمل فى الآيات السابقة بعين مجردة ألا من الحق والسعى وراءه , لقد وصف المزمور السابق مشهد المسيح المصلوب وكأن كاتب المزمور كان واقفا بجوار الصليب , تكلم عن شدة آلامه ، تسمير يديه ورجليه ، وإلقاء القرعة على ثيابه . 

وفى المزمور رقم 69 والآية 21 

" إنتظرت رقة فلم تكن ومعزيين فلم أجد ويجعلون طعامى علقما وفى عطشى يسقوننى خلا " 

وفى المزمور رقم 34 والآية 20 

" يحفظ جميع عظامه , واحد منها لا ينكسر " 

وفى المزمور رقم 16 تكلم داود بالروح القدس عن قيامة المسيح فى الآية 10 

" لأنك لم تترك نفسى فى الهاوية . لن تدع نقيك يرى فسادا . " 

وأيضا فى سفر أشعياء الإصحاح رقم 53 والآيات من 4 إلى 7 

" ولكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله ومذلولا وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبجبره شفينا , كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد إلى طريقه والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا , ظلم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق إلى الذبح وكنعجة صامته أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه " 

 فى الآيات السابقة من سفر أشعياء النبى تنبأ أشعياء عن الفادى الذى تحمل من أجلنا كل أنواع الألم والذل ليحمل عنا آثامنا وأيضا عن صبره وصمته كشاة تساق إلى الذبح وفى الآية رقم 11 يقول الكتاب :

" وعبدى البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين وآثامهم هو يحملها " 

وفى الآية رقم 12  

" وأحصى مع أثمه وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع فى المذنبين "

وهناك الكثير من النبوءات التى ذكرت فى الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم  وكتبت بالروح القدس بأيدى أنبياء العهد القديم مثل موسى وأشعياء وزكريا ودانيال وغيرهم ونجد فى العهد الجديد " الإنجيل " أن تلاميذ السيد المسيح يطرس وبولس ومتى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا كانت كرازتهم وتعاليمهم مبنية على صلب المسيح .. فهل من المعقول القول بأن عقيدة صلب المسيح أدخلت على الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد ؟ وكيف يقول القرآن 

"  قل يا أهل الكتاب لستم على شئ حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل"  وأيضا يقول القرآن " وليحكم أهل الإنجيل بما أنزل الله فيه " 

سورة المائدة رقم 5 وما هو أكثر من ذلك قول القرآن 

" وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقا لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهما عليه"


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

هل إنكار صلب المسيح يوافق العقل والمنطق والتاريخ ؟



أخى المسلم 00

 تحدثت معك في عددين سابقين عن حقيقة صلب المسيح وقدمت لك نبوءات الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد , والتى تنبأ بها الأنبياء والرسل الذين أتو بالعجائب  والمعجزات  .. 

واليوم أتحدث معك في قضية هامة وهى هل تعلم أخى المسلم معنى إنكار صلب المسيح ؟ أن إنكار صلب المسيح وموته يعنى الآتى : - 

1-                      إنكار الديانة اليهودية التى قامت على الذبائح الكفارية التى كانت تقدم بالنيابة عن الخاطى لأن عبادة اليهود كانت عبارة عن ذبائح كفارية تقدم صباحا ومساء وأيضا ما  يقدمه الذين ارتكبوا أخطاء تلك الذبائح التى كانت رمزا وإشارة إلى موت المسيح تكفيرا عن خطايا العالم0

2-                                            إن انكار موت المسيح وصلبه إنكارا أيضا لنبؤات الأنبياء الذين تنبأوا عن موت المسيح وآلامه على الصليب0 

3-                      إنكار موت المسيح على الصليب انكار أيضا للديانة المسيحية واعتبارها دينا باطلا لأن عقيدة الصلب أساس الديانة المسيحية والمحور الذى تدور عليه العقائد المسيحية والرجاء الذى يرتكز عليه الإيمان المسيحى0

4-                      انكارموت المسيح وصلبه يطعن في صحة القرآن نفسه لأن القرآن يقول في آيات عديدة أنه جاء مصدقا للتوراة والإنجيل , فإذا كانت الحقائق المنتشرة في كل من التوراة والإنجيل كله كاذبة وباطلة فيكون المصادق على الباطل باطلا , كما أن القرآن يقول أنه جاء مهيمنا على التوراة والإنجيل والهيمنة معناها الحراسة , فإذا كانت حكاية صلب المسيح وموته باطلة أصبح كل من التوراة والإنجيل باطلين ولا معنى لحراستهما والهيمنة عليهما 0

5-                      هذا القول أيضا يطعن في صدق التاريخ ويجعل الناس لايثقون بالتاريخ ويجعلونه عبثا لاتقع منه وهذا لم يقل به أحد بل للتاريخ قيمته واحترامه ومن ينكره ينكر البشرية ووجودها وعقليتها وإيمانها ويجب أن لا نهمل  ماذكره مشاهير المؤرخين عن حقيقة صلب المسيح من يهود ووثنيين مثل :

·                      تاستوس المؤرخ الوثنى الشهير الذى وضع تاريخ الأمبراطورية 

·                      الرومانية وكتب عن حادثة صلب المسيح 

·                      الفيلسوف اليونانى  سلسوس الذى كتب عن المسيح الذى خانه أحد تلاميذه وحكم عليه بالموت  وكان يدعوه في كتابة المصلوب  

·                      الفيلسوف اليونانى لوسيان الذى وضع كتابا ملأه بالسخرية قائلا " قد رفضوا الآلهة اليونانية وصاروا يعبدون مصلوبا ويعيشون بحسب شرائعه " 

·                       شهادات مؤرخى اليهود وعلى رأسهم يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودى الشهير الذى وضع تاريخ الأمة اليهودية ، وهو الذى حضر خراب أورشليم بعد صعود المسيح ، وكتب عن  المسيح وعن سابقه يوحنا المعمدان فقال أن بيلاطس حكم على المسيح بالصلب . 



أخى المسلم .. كيف يتصور عاقل أن حادثة موت المسيح التى تنبأ عنها الأنبياء , وشغلت صفحات من التوراة والأنجيل وشاهدها الناس بعيونهم وكتب عنها حكام الرومان وحفظوها في سجلاتهم , أُدخلت على الكتاب المقدس , وخصوصا أن الذين أوصلوا هذه الحقيقة الينا هم أتونا بالعجائب والمعجزات الباهرة ! .. 

وعليك أن تسأل نفسك هذا السؤال .. من المسئول عن خداع الناس وغشهم عندما شبه لهم أن المسيح صلب وقتل وهو لم يصلب ؟ .. وإذا كانت عقيدة الصلب كفرا فمن الذى كفرهم ؟ .. وما ذنب الناس الذين ظلوا ستة قرون يعتقدون أن المسيح مات حتى جاء رسول الإسلام ؟..  وأين كان الله طوال هذه السنين ؟ .. ولماذا لم ينبه الناس ؟


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

القرآن يقول أن مريم أم المسيح بنت هارون والحقيقة أن القديسة مريم أم السيد المسيح ليست أخت هارون ...



أخى المسلم 00

يقول القرآن فى سورة مريم رقم 19 والآيات رقم 27 ، 28 

" فأتت به ( السيد المسيح ) قومها تحمله قالوا يامريم لقد جئت شيئا فريا(27) ياأخت هارون ما كان أبوك امرأ سوء وما كانت أمك بغيا(28) "

 يفهم من الآيات السابقة أن مريم أم المسيح أخت هارون مع أن المؤرخون يقولون أن هناك حوالى ألف وستمائة سنة بين موسى وهارون وبين ميلاد السيد المسيح , ومن المعروف أن موسى وهارون كان لهما أخت تدعى مريم وهم أبناء عمران أو بمعنى أصح عمرام , ولكن القديسة العذراء مريم هى إبنة هالى , قلت ربما يكون القرآن يريد أن يشبه القديسة العذراء مريم بمريم النبية أخت موسى وهارون , ولكن كيف والقرآن يقول فى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآية رقم 42 

" وإذ قالت الملائكة يامريم إن الله اصطفاك وطهرك واصطفاك على نساء العالمين(42) " 

بمعنى أن الله طهر القديسة مريم واصطفاها وفضلها على نساء العالمين , فكيف يشبهها بمريم النبية أخت موسى وهارون وهى أفضل نساء العالمين ؟ وفى سورة آل عمران رقم 3 والآيات رقم 35 ، 36 

" إذ قالت امرأة عمران رب إني نذرت لك ما في بطني محررا فتقبل مني إنك أنت السميع العليم(35) فلما وضعتها قالت رب إني وضعتها أنثى والله أعلم بما وضعت وليس الذكر كالأنثى وإني سميتها مريم وإني أعيذها بك وذريتها من الشيطان الرجيم(36) "

فى الآيات السابقة قصة ميلاد مريم وطلب إمرأت عمران من الله أن يحافظ على المولودة وزريتها من الشيطان , وان المولودة هى نذر للرب . ولكن فى الآية رقم 37 يقول القرآن: 

" فتقبلها ربها بقبول حسن وأنبتها نباتا حسنا وكفلها زكريا كلما دخل عليها زكريا المحراب وجد عندها رزقا قال يامريم أنى لك هذا قالت هو من عند الله إن الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب(37) " 

فى الآيات السابقة يقول القرآن أن مريم إبنة عمران تكفلها زكريا ! وأكرر أين ميلاد مريم إبنة عمران من زكريا ؟ أن ميلاد موسى كان عام 1500 ألف وخمسمائة قبل الميلاد , وكانت مريم تكبر موسى بقليل - ومولد القديسة العذراء مريم كان فى العام الخامس والعشرون قبل الميلاد ! وفى سورة التحريم رقم 66 والآية رقم 12 يقول القرآن 

" ومريم ابنت عمران التي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيه من روحنا وصدقت بكلمات ربها وكتبه وكانت من القانتين(12) " 

جميعنا يعلم جيدا أن التى احصنت فرجها على حد قول القرآن هى القديسة العذراء مريم , وأن التى حملت بنفخة الروح القدس هى أيضا القديسة العذراء مريم أم السيد المسيح , فكيف يقع القرآن فى هذا الخطأ ؟ وانتم تقولون أن القرآن كتاب الله الذى أنزله الروح الأمين على رسول الإسلام , وتقولون بكل فخر أنه الكتاب الوحيد الذى لم يحرف ؟ 

أخى المسلم .. هذا ما وجدت فى القرآن وكما سبق وذكرت كتبت لك إسم السورة ورقمها فى المصحف الشريف , وكتبت لك رقم الآية لكى أسهل لك مراجعة ماكتبت ولكى تتأكد بنفسك من صحة ما كتبت , أرجوك فى إسم الله الذى نعبده جميعا أن تقرأ وتبحث ونحن جميعا نعلم أنه فى ميدان البحث والمعرفة لا يخرج أحد صفر اليدين كما أرجوك أن تكون أمين مع نفسك . 

هل من المعقول أن الله الخالق القدير يخطئ هذا الخطأ ؟


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

القرآن يقول : جعل منهم قردة وخنازير



أخى المسلم00

 يقول القرآن فى سورة المائدة رقم 5 والآيات رقم 59 ، 60 

" قل ياأهل الكتاب هل تنقمون منا إلا أن آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل من قبل وأن أكثركم فاسقون(59) قل هل أنبئكم بشر من ذلك مثوبة عند الله من لعنه الله وغضب عليه وجعل منهم القردة والخنازير وعبد الطاغوت أولئك شر مكانا وأضل عن سواء السبيل(60) " 

وفى سورة الأعراف رقم 7 والآية رقم 166 

" فلما عتوا عن ما نهوا عنه قلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين(166) " 

وإليك أخى المسلم ما قيل فى تفسير هذه الآيات :- 

قال الأمام الرازى فى تفسير " وجعل منهم القردة والخنازير " أن الله سبحانه وتعالى بقوله للشئ كن فيكون ، عذب أهل الكتاب الذين فكروا ودبروا للأنتقام من رسول الله وأنزل عليهم لعنة فمسخهم ، بعضهم قردة وبعضهم خنازير . بمعنى أن الله الخالق القدير والذى خلق الكون بكلمة قدرته ، لم يقبل أن تدبر المؤامرات على رسوله ومسخ من يدبر للرسول بالشر إلى قردة وخنازير . 

ويقول البيضاوى " فلما عتوا عن ما نهوا عنه " يقصد اليهود الذين تكبروا عن ترك ما نهوا عنه أى ما نهاهم عنه الرسول  كقوله تعالى " وعتوا عن أمر ربهم " أى عدم الإلتزام بما أمر به الله سبحانه وتعالى  وقوله " قلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين " كقوله " إنما قولنا لشئ إذا أردناه أن نقول كن فيكون " 

والظاهر من الآية السابقة أن الله تعالى عذبهم بعذاب شديد فعتوا أيضا بعد العذاب الشديد ، بعد ذلك مسخهم قردة خاسئين . ويجوز أن تكون الآية الثانية تقريرا وتفصيلا للأولى . ويضيف البيضاوى فى سبب نزول هذه الآيات التالى : - 

روى أن الناهين لما يئسوا عن أتعاظ المعتدين ( اليهود ) كرهوا مساكنتهم ، فقسموا القرية بجدار فيه باب مطروق ففى يوم أصبحوا ولم يطرق الباب ولم يخرج أحد من المعتدين ، فقال الناهون إن لهم شأنا  فدخلوا عليهم فإذا هم قردة . فلم يعرف أحد منهم ، ولم يعرفوا أنسباءهم  ولكن القردة تعرفهم فجعلت القردة تأتى إلى أنسباءهم ، وتشتم ثيابهم وتدور باكية حولهم ، ولم تعش القردة طويلا بل ماتت بعد ثلاث . ولم يوضح المفسر هل ماتت القردة بعد ثلاثة أيام أو ثلاث سنوات . ويقول بعض المفسرون أن المسخ لم يكن فى كامل الجسم ولكن الذى مسخ قلوبهم لا أبدانهم . 

أخى المسلم 00

 فى المثل الأول من سورة المائدة رقم 5 والآيات 59 ، 60  الحديث موجهة إلى أهل الكتاب وكما نعلم أن أهل الكتاب هم :-

أولاً : اليهود

ثانياً : المسيحيون .. 

بمعنى أنه من مسخ إلى قردة خاسئين هم أحد هؤلاء الطائفتين. 

وكانت هذه الحادثة على عهد رسول الإسلام أى منذ حوالى 1400 سنة  , والعجيب أنه توجد كتب كثيرة كتبها كبار المؤرخين ولا يوجد فيها هذه الحادثة ، ربما نقول أنها أغفلت بسبب الدين ، أرد عليك هناك الكثير من المؤرخين وثنيين ولا علاقة لهم بالدين , وأيضا هناك المؤرخ اليهودى الشهير يوسيفوس الذى وضع تاريخ الأمة اليهودية فى عشرين كتابا

مسخوا إلى قردة أو خنازير . وأنا أسألك أخى المسلم هل من المعقول أن نقابل إنسانا مسخ قردا أو خنزيرا ؟ 

يقول بعض العلماء أن الإنسان أصله قرد ، ولكن هذه المقولة تتعارض مع ما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس وقصة الخليقة ، ولكن لم أسمع بالمرة عن قرد أو خنزير أصله إنسان.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

كيف أثبت الله للملائكة أنهم لا يعلمون إلا ما علمهم هو إياه ؟



أخى المسلم .. 

يقول القرآن .. فى سورة البقرة رقم 2 الآية رقم 30

" وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون(30) "

قال البيضاوى فى تفسير هذه الآية أنه عندما أخبر الله الملائكة أنه سوف يخلق خليفة فى الأرض ( يقصد آدم ) إعترضوا بشدة قائلين أنه سيفسد الأرض ويسفك الدماء ولكن الله أسكتهم بقوله : " إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون " 

وفى سورة البقرة رقم 2 الآية رقم 31 

" وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها ثم عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبئوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين(31) "

يفهم من الآية السابقة أن الله إنفرد بآدم وعلمه الأسماء كلها ثم أتى به إلى الملائكة وسألهم أن يتنبأوا بالأسماء .

وفى سورة البقرة رقم 2 الآية رقم 32

" قالوا ( يقصد الملائكة ) سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم(32)"

وهكذا أثبت الله للملائكة أنهم لا يعلمون إلا ما علمهم هو إياه .

وفى سورة البقرة رقم 2 الآية رقم 33

" قال ( الله ) ياآدم أنبئهم بأسمائهم فلما أنبأهم بأسمائهم قال ( الله ) ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السماوات والأرض وأعلم ما تبدون وما كنتم تكتمون(33) "

يقول القرآن فى الآية السابقة أن الله طلب من آدم أن بتنبأ بالأسماء التى سبق الله وأعلم بها .. فلما تنبأ آدم بالأسماء التى قال الله للملائكة : " ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم غيب السماوات والأرض " ولا يخفى على شئ .

وفى سورة البقرة رقم 2 الآية رقم 34

" وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين(34) "

فى الآية السابقة أمر الله الملائكة أن تسجد لآدم فسجدوا له إلا إبليس الذى رفض وإستكبر وكفر .

وفى سورة الأعراف رقم 7 والآيات رقم 12- 13

" قال ( الله ) ما منعك ألا تسجد إذ أمرتك قال ( إبليس ) أنا خير منه خلقتني من نار وخلقته من طين(12) قال ( الله ) فاهبط منها فما يكون لك أن تتكبر فيها فاخرج إنك من الصاغرين(13) "

من الآية السابقة نجد أن السبب الذى جعل إبليس رفض وعصى أمر الله ولم يسجد لآدم , أنه شعر أنه أفضل منه لأنه خلق من نار وآدم خلق من طين , والنار أفضل من الطين , ولذلك طرده الله من الجنة .

ويضيف القرآن فى سورة البقرة رقم 2 والآية رقم 35- 36

" وقلنا ياآدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة وكلا منها رغدا حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين(35) فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه وقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض مستقر ومتاع إلى حين(36) "

يقول المفسرون أن : إبليس أراد أن ينتقم من آدم لأنه هو سبب خروجه من الجنة , فوسوس له ان يأكل من الشجرة التى نهاه الله عنها..  وبذلك طردوا من الجنة , وأمر الله أن يهبطوا فى الأرض وأن تكون بينهم عداوة .

ويضيف القرآن فى سورة البقرة رقم 2 والآية رقم 37

" فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم(37) "

بمعنى أن الله لقن آدم الكلمات وطلب المغفرة , فغفر له الله , لأنه تواب رحيم .

 وفى سورة الأعراف رقم 7 والآية رقم 189 

" هو الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وجعل منها زوجها ليسكن إليها فلما تغشاها حملت حملا خفيفا فمرت به فلما أثقلت دعوا الله ربهما لئن آتيتنا صالحا لنكونن من الشاكرين(189) "

قال المفسرون أنه بعد أن هبط آدم وحواء إلى الأرض , ألقيت الشهوة فى نفس آدم فأصاب حواء فحملت فى ساعتها .


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

هل هذا وحى إلهى ؟



أخى المسلم ..

يعلم الله أنى أحبكم جدا ، وكل ما أرجوه من كتابة رسائلى هذه أن تشاركونى ما أنا فيه وان تتمتعوا بالسلام الحقيقى ، وأن تنالوا خلاصا وغفران من الخطايا بدمه الغالى الثمين ، وحياة أبدية ، لذلك لن أمل ولن أفقد إيمانى وثقتى أن الرب سوف يستخدم كل كلمة لمجد أسمه القدوس .

 أخى المسلم .. أكتب لك بحثى هذا وكما تعلم فى البحث لا مكان للمجاملة ، فأرجوك لا تؤاخذنى إذا وجدت فى كلامى ما يثقل على مسامعك  والله شاهد أنى لا أقصد أبدا الحط من كرامة أحبائى فى الإسلام ، لأن هذا لا يتفق مع تعاليم سيدى وربى المسيح ، ولكن كل هدفى أن أوضح لك بعض الحقائق التى توصلت إليها بنعمة ربنا وبنور إرشاده . 

يقول علماء المسلمين أن : رسول الإسلام كان يأتيه مخلوق روحى يكلمه .. وكان يشك فى هذا المخلوق أهو ملاك أم شيطان ؟ 

وإليك ما جاء فى كتاب فقه السيرة للدكتور البوطى ص 68 ، 69 

" كان محمد صلعم يخشى أن يكون هذا الذى يظهر له فى الغار من الجان ولم يرجح أن يكون ملاكا أمينا من عند الله وكان يدخله الخوف والرعب ورجفان الجسم وتغيير اللون ويقول لخديجة خشيت على نفسى من الجان ولكنها كانت تطمأنه وتقول له : أنه ليس ممن يطولهم أذى الشيطان " 

وكتب إبن هشام فى " السيرة النبوية " المجلد الأول ص 174 ما يلى :

 قالت خديجة لمحمد اتستطيع أن تخبرنى بصحبك هذا الذى يأتيك متى جاءك فقال لها نعم فلما جاء اخبرها ، فقالت له قم اجلس على فخذى اليسرى .. ففعل .. فقالت له هل تراه الأن ؟ .. قال : نعم  فقالت له تحول وأجلس على فخذى اليمنى .. ففعل  فقالت له هل مازلت تراه ؟ .. قال : نعم .. فتجاسرت وألفت خمارها ورسول الله جالس فى حجرها فقالت له هل مازلت تراة ؟  .. فقال لها لا ..  فقالت له : أثبت .. وأبشر  فوالله أنه ملاك وليس بشيطان .. لأنه خجل من المنظر ولو كان شيطانا لم يكن قد خجل. 

ونفس القصة تماما مذكورة فى كل من :-

§                                                             *ابن كثير " البداية والنهاية "       

§                                                             ابن الأثير " الكامل فى التاريخ "  

§                                                             د . هيكل " حياة محمد " 

§                                                             سعيد عاشور" فقه سيرة نساء النبى " 

وقال صحيح البخارى جزء 1 ص 103 ما يلى :-

" إذ أنزل الوحى على محمد ينحدر من جبينه عرق غزير حتى فى يوم البرد ، وكانت عيناه تحمر وتصير هيئته كالسكران "

وكان زيد بن ثابت يقول " إذ أنزل الوحى على محمد يصير ثقيلا ومرة وقع فخذه على فخذى فوالله ما وجدت شيئا أثقل من فخذ رسول الله وربما أوصى إليه وهو على ناقته فترتعد حتى يظن أن زراعيها تنفصم  وربما تبرك " 

وكان محمد يقول : " ما من مرة يوحى إلى حتى ظننت أن نفسى تقبض منى "

 وأيضا قيل " كان رسول الله إذ أنزل عليه الوحى يأتيه صداع شديد فيغلف رأسه بالحناء وكان لايستطيع أحد منا أن ينظر إليه حتى ينقضى الوحى ، وكانت تأخذه الشدة والكرب ويسمع عند وجهه صوت كدوى النحل وصلصة الأجراس " 

هذا أيضا ذكرة معظم علماء الإسلام ، إذكر منهم على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :- 

السيرة الحلبية " المجلد الأول ص407 

الظاهرة القرآنية ص 181 وص 182 

ويذكر أيضا كتاب السيرة النبوية أن : رسول الله فى بداية ظهور هذا المخلوق الروحى له كان يخنقه ويعصره " يضغط عليه " بيديه حتى يكاد محمد يموت هذا كان فى البداية ، وأما بعد كان يصاب بتشنج عصبى وبحالات أغماء .

 أخى المسلم .. أحكم أنت بنفسك ما هذا المخلوق الروحى ؟


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

الإسلام كرم المرأة!





أخى المسلم ..

 عندما كنت فى الإسلام كانت هناك مقولة تتردد كثيرا على مسامعى وهى ( الإسلام كرم المرأة ) ومن كثرة ما سمعت وجدتنى متشوقة جدا أن ألم بهذا التكريم .

ولذلك قمت بجمع معظم الآيات القرآنية التى تخص المراة وحقوقها فى المجتمع الإسلامى  وكذلك الأحاديث المؤكدة ، وإليك ما وجدت :- 

أولا : الزواج فى القرآن ..

فى سورة النساء رقم 4 والآية رقم 3 

" وأن خفتم ألا تقسطوا فى اليتامى فأنكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فى اليتامى فتزوجوا بغير اليتامى من ذوات الغنى والجمال اثنين أو ثلاثا أو رباعا وأن خفتم ألا تعدلوا بين هذا العدد فواحدة ، وكلمة ماملكت ايمانكم تعنى اى عدد من السرارى والجوارى لأن ليس من نحوهن حرج فى عدم العدل بينهن . 

أخى المسلم القرآن يعطيك الحق فىأكثر من زوجة إلى أربع زوجات ، أختى المسلمة ليس من حقك الأعتراض أنه شرع الله ( إله الإسلام ) وما ملكت اليمين بمعنى السرارى والعبيد وبما أنه لا يوجد الأن هذا النظام وأيضا بما أن القرآن هو دين يصلح مع التطور والمدنية ودين لكل عصر إذا من حق الزوج تطبيق هذا التشريع على المربيات ومديرات المنزل ، هذا هو الزواج فى القرآن وهذا أول تكريم للمرأة فى الإسلام ، وهنا أنا أهمس فى أذنك أختى المسلمة وأسألك ما رأيك فيما نقدم ؟ هل تقبلين أن يكون لزوجك أخرى تشاركك أخص خصوصياتك ؟ ألم تسألى نفسك لماذا يظلمك القرآن إلى هذه الدرجة ؟ وكيف يكون هذا من عند الله مع أنه منذ البدأ خلق الله أدم وحواء واحدة ؟ لماذا يغير الله رأية بعد كل هذه السنين ؟ أرد عليك حاشا لله أن يكون هذا التشريع من عنده ، الله الخالق القدير العادل لا يسمح أبدا بمثل ذلك . وهل من المعقول أن الله القدوس يسمح بمعاملة ما ملكت أيمانكم معاملة الزوجة ، قرأت منذ فترة خبر فى أحد الصحف هز كيانى ، يقول أنه فى أحد الدول العربية إنتشرت ظاهرة الشغالات الفليبنيات ، وبعد فترة أنجبن معظمهن ، وسجل الإبن بإسم الأم وبعد ذلك طردن من هذا البلد وهن يحملن أطفالهن . ما رأيك أختى المسلمة أن عامل زوجك مربيتك أو الشغالة التى تعمل فى منزلك معاملة الزوجة وطبق هذا الشرع ؟ وإذا أثمرت هذه العلاقة عن طفل ماذا سيكون مصيرة ؟ هل ستقبلى أن يحمل إسم زوجك ؟ أم ستكتفى بطردها والطفل ؟ وأن كان من الواجب على أن أقول أنه نادرا ما يحدث هذا بين الطبقات المتعلمة والمثقفة والحقيقة أيضا أنى لم أرى فى محيط أسرتى أو عملى من عمل بهذا الشرع ، ولكن يجب أن نسأل أنفسنا لماذا لا يحدث هذا بين الطبقات الراقية ؟ الإجابة بكل بساطة لأنه عيب ولا يصح ، بمعنى أنه كلما أرتفع مستوى الأسرة الإجتماعى والثقافى أصبح شرع الإسلام والقرآن عيبا وعارا وبذلك يكون الرباط الذى يربط الأسرة ليس الدين أو الشرع أو مخافة الله ولكنه الرقى والتقدم !! وإليك أخى هذا الحديث : عن عائشة رضى الله عنها أنها قالت " قال رسول الله من سنتى النكاح ( أى الزواج ) فمن لم يعمل بسنتى فليس منى ، وتزوجوا فإنى مكاثر بكم الأمم " ويقول القرآن " لقد كان لكم فى رسول الله أسوة حسنة "


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

تابع تكريم المرأة فى الإسلام!! 



·                      الإسلام أعطى الزوج المسلم الحق في تطليق زوجته دون أى قيد أو شرط. 

·                      المراة المسلمة مثل أى قطعة أثاث في المنزل إذا أراد الزوج إستبدالها بأخرى .. لمجرد ان الزوج عزم على الطلاق. 

·                      وبذلك تعيش الزوجة المسلمة وهناك سيف مسلط عليها إسمه الطلاق.

·                       

أخى المسلم 00

يقول القرآن في سورة البقرة رقم 2 والآيات رقم 227 ، 228     " وإن عزموا الطلاق فإن الله سميع عليم(227) والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قروء ولا يحل لهن أن يكتمن ما خلق الله في أرحامهن إن كن يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر وبعولتهن أحق بردهن في ذلك إن أرادوا إصلاحا ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف وللرجال عليهن درجة والله عزيز حكيم(228) " 

يفهم من الآيات السابقة أن الإسلام أعطى الزوج المسلم الحق في تطليق زوجته دون أى قيد أو شرط .. لمجرد أن الزوج عزم الطلاق ، لا مانع من أن يطلق ، والمهم هو أن تحصى أى تعد الزوجة أيام عدتها ربما يتحنن عليها وعلى ما في بطنها ويردها إليه 0

وفى سورة النساء رقم 4 والآية رقم 20 

" وإن أردتم استبدال زوج مكان زوج وآتيتم إحداهن قنطارا فلا تأخذوا منه شيئا أتأخذونه بهتانا وإثما مبينا(20) " 

وفى الآية السابقة تصريح آخر للزوج المسلم بالطلاق لمجرد أنه يريد إستبدال زوجة بأخرى .. فلا عليه ، ولكن إذا كان أعطى زوجته قنطارا ليس من حقه أن يسترد ما أعطاها إياة . 

أختى المسلمة القرآن أعطى زوجك الحق في تطليقك دون قيد أو شرط ، فالطلاق هو أمر شديد الخصوصية للزوج وليس من حقك حتى الإعتراض لأنه شرع الله ، وأنت مثلك كأى قطعة أثاث في المنزل ، ليس لك أى إعتبار من حق زوجك إذا سئم الحياة معك أن يستبدلك بأخرى والويل لك من الزوج الذى يحب التغيير والتجديد . 

وفى سورة التحريم رقم 66 والآية رقم 5 

" عسى ربه إن طلقكن أن يبدله أزواجا خيرا منكن مسلمات مؤمنات قانتات تائبات عابدات سائحات ثيبات وأبكارا(5) "     

في الآية السابقة تهديد إلى نساء الرسول ، أن يطعن الرسول وإلا يبدله الله زوجات أخريات خير منهن لهن كل الصفات السابق ذكرها 0

  والعجيب أن نجد في القرآن سورة كاملة تسمى سورة الطلاق رقم 65 في مسلسل المصحف وتبدأ بقوله 

"ياأيها النبي إذا طلقتم النساء فطلقوهن لعدتهن وأحصوا العدة واتقوا الله "

 ولم يذكر القرآن آية واحدة تعطى الزوجة الحق في الطلاق ، ياله من تكريم للمرأة في الإسلام . وأن كانت هناك حقيقة لابد من أن أذكرها وهى أنه نادرا ما حدث طلاق في محيط أسرتى ، أو معارفى وأصدقائى  ولكن يجب على أن أوضح السبب لأن هذا التصريح يعتبر غير لائق في المجتمعات المتعلمة والراقية 0

وأكرر مرة أخرى هل كلما إرتفع مستوى الأسرة الإقتصادى والثقافى أصبح شرع الإسلام عيب ولا يليق أن يؤخذ به ، هل هذا معقول أن يكون مع التقدم رفض لشرع الإسلام . وأحيانا نجد بعض الأزواج لا يقدمون على إستخدام حقهم الشرعى في الزواج من أكثر من زوجة أو تطليق زوجاتهم لأنه ربما تكون الزوجة غنية مثلا ، أو تنتمى إلى أسرة لها مكانة في المجتمع ، أو ربما بسبب ضيق اليد ، أو من أجل الأبناء 0

ومعنى ذلك أن الرباط الذى يحافظ على الأسرة التى هى نواة المجتمع ليس بسبب كسر وصية الله ولكن لأسباب أخرى بعيدة كل البعد عن الدين 0

وبذلك تعيش الزوجة المسلمة وهناك سيف مسلط عليها إسمه الطلاق .


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

شهادة المرأة في  الإسلام



أخى المسلم 00

تحدثت في العددين السابقين عن مكانة المرأة في الإسلام وتناولت موضوع تعدد الزوجات وملك اليمين ، موضوع الطلاق 0

واليوم أكتب في موضوع لا يقل أهمية عن ما سبق إلا وهو شهادة المرأة في  الإسلام . يقول القرآن في سورة البقرة رقم 2 والآية رقم  282 

" واستشهدوا شهيدين من رجالكم فإن لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامرأتان ممن ترضون من الشهداء أن تضل إحداهما الأخرى "

 قال البيضاوى في تفسير هذه الآية , وأطلبوا أن يشهد على الدين شاهدان من رجالكم أى من رجال المسلمين وهو شرط أساسى إسلام الشهود وإليه ذهب عامة العلماء 

وقال أبو حنيفة .. 

·                                  تقبل شهادة الكفار أى غير المسلمين بعضهم على بعض 

·                                  ولا تقبل شهادة غير المسلم على  المسلم . 

·                                  وأن يكونا رجلين (مسلمين )

فإن لم يكن الشاهدان رجلين مسلمين 0

·                                  فرجل وأمرأتان بمعنى يشهد رجل مسلم وأمرأتان مسلمتان 0

وكلمة " أن تضل " أن ضلت وفيه إشعار بنقص عقلهن وقلة ضبطهن . 

وأنا أسألك أختى المسلمة كم مقدار الغبن والمهانة التى تشعرى بها من هذا المبدأ المهين البعيد كل البعد عن المساواة في الشخصية الإنسانية ؟ 

كم من إمرأة واحدة فاضلة أصدق وخير من عديد من الرجال الجهال ؟ 

ولكن هذا هو شرع إله الإسلام ، وهذا ما يقوله القرآن ، وأيضا ما يقوله رسول الإسلام 0

 ففى حديث لصحيح البخارى جزءا وحديث رقم 301 

" يا معشر النساء ما رأيت من ناقصات عقل ودين أذهب للب الرجل الحازم من أحداكن ، قلن وما نقصان عقلنا وديننا يارسول الله ؟

 قال أليس شهادة المرأة نصف شهادة الرجل ؟ .. قلن : بلى ..  قال فذلك من نقصان عقلها ، أليس إذا حاضت المرأة لم تصلى ولم تصم ؟ .. قلن بلى ، قال فذلك من نقصان دينها " 

أختى المسلمة .. هذا هو تكريم الإسلام لك ، أنت ناقصة عقل ودين  ومع أن العلم الحديث لم يثبت ، ولن يثبت أن الرجل أكثر ذكاء من المرأة  أو أن ذاكرة الرجل أقوى من المرأة ولكن الإسلام والقرآن له رأى مختلف.

 والسؤال الآن .. نحن نجد المرأة جنب إلى جنب مع الرجل في جميع المجالات العلمية .. الفكرية .. الأدبية وخلافه ، وأحيانا نجدها تتفوق على الرجل .. فمن أين أتى القرآن بهذا الشرع الذى يتعارض مع نظريات البحث العلمى الحديث ؟ 

أختى المسلمة .. أنى مشفقة عليك لأنك رغم أنك غزوت جميع المجالات ، وحصلت على أعلى الشهادات العلمية ، ووصلتى إلى أعلى الدرجات لا فائدة ، أنت في شرع إله الإسلام نصف رجل في الشهادة . والعجيب أن نرى المرأة تصل إلى درجة وزيرة وفى بعض البلاد الإسلامية رئيسة وزراء ، ولكن في الشهادة نصف شاهد لا محال . 

أخى المسلم ..  من هى المرأة بالنسبة لك ؟ أنها  أمك .. أختك .. زوجتك .. أو إبنتك .. هل تعتقد أنه من العدل أن تعتبر قريباتك لحمك ودمك نصف شاهد لأنها ناقصة عقل ودين ؟؟ 

والعجيب أنه في الأونة الأخيرة تطلق شعارات المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة كيف ؟ والقرآن والإسلام له رأى آخر أعتقد أن هذا التشريع لا يليق بالمرأة المعاصرة ، ولا يتفق مع التطور والمدنية ، وخروج المرأة من الخيمة 0

وأكرر هل كلما تطورت الحياة ، وترقت الشعوب ، أصبح شرع الإسلام مرفوض ؟ .. ولكن كيف يأتى اليوم الذى يرفض فيه البشر كلمة الله ويكون في تطبيقها ظلم شديد لمخلوق هو من صنع يداة ؟ .. أقول بكل تأكيد حاشا لله أن يكون هذا الهراء من عنده ، الله الخالق القدير الذى خلق هذا الكون بهذا النظام العجيب ، لم يكن يعرف أنه سيأتى يوما تتحرر فيه المرأة وتكون لها هذه المكانة في المجتمع ؟ .. يحكم عليها أنها نصف رجل ! 

تصور أخى المسلم للحظة ماذا سيكون رد فعل المرأة في الغرب إذا لمحت لها من قريب أو بعيد  بهذا الشرع .


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

الـــمــحــلـل



أخى المسلم ..

أختى المسلمة .. 

أسمح لى أن أواصل حديثى عن مكانة المرأة فى الإسلام وأرد من القرآن على الذين يدعون أن الإسلام كرم المرأة 0

موضوع اليوم عن : " الـــمــحــلـل "

يقول القرآن فى سورة البقرة رقم 2 الاية رقم 230

" فإن طلقها فلا تحل له من بعد حتى تنكح زوجا غيره فإن طلقها فلا جناح عليهما أن يتراجعا إن ظنا أن يقيما حدود الله وتلك حدود الله يبينها لقوم يعلمون(230) "

أختى المسلمة .. 

·                                  لم يكتفى القرآن بإعطاء الزوج حق الجمع من أكثر من زوجة إلى أربعة وإذلالك .. 

·                                  وأيضاً الحق فى تطليقك .. متى شاء بدون أى ضابط أو إبداء سبب .

·                                  وأنك نصف الرجل فى الشهادة لأنك ناقصة عقل ودين .. 

·                                  وأيضاً حقه فى ممارسة الجنس مع ما ملكت يمينه .. 

·                                  ولكن عليك ان تدفعى ثمن تهور الزوج من كرامتك وجسدك .. إذا طلقك ثلاث مرات بكلمة " أنت طالق " 

وهذا ما نجده فى الآية القرآنية السابقة وإليك اقوال كبار مفسرى القرآن 

قال البيضاوى : " فلا تحل له من بعد " أى من بعد ذلك الطلاق " حتى تنكح زوجاً غيره " .. بمعنى أنه إذا طلق الزوج زوجته ثلاث مرات فلا تحل له زوجه إلا إذا تزوجت رجل آخر إسمه " الـــمــحــلـل " ثم يطلقها .. وبذلك تتمكن من العودة إلى زوجها الأول. 

ولتأكيد المعنى إليك ما جاء فى تفسير القرطبى الجامع لأحكام القرآن الجزء الأول صفحة رقم 1060 جاء ما يلى :-

" المراد بقوله تعالى " فإن طلقها " الطلقة الثالثة فلا تحل له حتى تنكح زوجاً غيره .. وهذا مجمع عليه لا خلاف فيه .. 

وكلمة " فإن طلقها " يريد المتزوج الثانى .. " فلا جناح عليهما " أى المرأة والزوج الأول .. " أن يتراجعا " أى أن يتزوجا .. " أن ظنا أن يقيما حدود الله " إن ظنا أن كل واحد منهما يحسن عشرة صاحبه ..        " وتلك حدود الله " .. والحد مانع من الإجتراء على الفواحش .  

 هذا هو القرآن وتفسير كبار مفسرى الإسلام وإليك ما جاء فى الأحاديث النبوية فى صحيح البخارى المجلد الثانى الجزء الثالث صفحة 270-271

" قال فى الطلاق ثلاثاً .. لا تحل له حتى تنكح زوجاً غيره .. وقال الليث عن نافع : كان إبن عمر إذا سئل عمن طلق ثلاثاً قال : لو طلقت مرة أو مرتين فإن النبى أمرنى بهذا فإن طلقتها ثلاثاً حرمت حتى تنكح زوجاً غيره .. 

وفى حديث آخر .. حدثنا ابو معاوية , حدثنا هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن عائشة رضى الله عنها أنها قالت : "لق رجل إمرأته , فتزوجت زوجاً غيره , فطلقها وكانت معه مثل الهدية , فلم تصل منه شئ تريده فلم يلبث أن طلقها فأتت إلى النبى فقالت يا رسول الله : أن زوجى طلقنى , وأنى تزوجت غيره فدخل بى ولم يكن معه إلا مثل الهدية , فلم يقربنى إلا هنه واحده لم يصل منى إلى شئ .. أفأحل لزوجى الأول ؟ فقال رسول الله : لا تحلين لزوجك الأول حتى يزوق الاخر عسيلتك وتذوقى عسيلته !!!!!!!!!

وفى حديث آخر للرسول رواه صحيح مسلم قال عن عائشة رضى الله عنها أنها قالت : جائت غمرأه رفاعة إلى النبى فقالت : كنت عند رفاعة فطلقنى فبت طلاقى ( بمعنى طلقها ثلاث مرات ) فتزوجنى عبد الرحمن بن الزبير وأنا معه مثل هدبة الثوب .. فتبسم الرسول وقال لها : أتريدين ان ترجعى إلى رفاعة ؟ .. لا . حتى تتزوقين عسيلته ويتزوق عسيلتك !!!!!!! ورد فى صحيح مسلم جزء 4 رقم الصفحة 154 ..

والآن أوجه سؤال إلى كل من له ضمير حى فى جنبه .. هل تقبل هذا الشرع ؟ .. هل تقبل أن تعود زوجتك بعد أن تكون قد تنجست من رجل آخر ؟ .ز يقول بعض العلماء المضلين أن الله وضع هذا الشرع لكى لا يتهور الرجال فى تطليق زوجاتهم .. وأنا بدورى ارد عليهم .. إن مجرد وجود تشريع عيب وعار فى حق الجميع .. فكيف ينسب إلى الله القدوس .. 

أختى المسلمة لا زلت ابحث فى القرآن والآحاديث لعلى أجد يوماً شيئاً عن تكريم المرأة فى الإسلام .


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

المرأة والميراث



أخى المسلم 00

 كتبت لك على مدى أربعة أعداد سابقة ، مكانة المرأة في الإسلام ، ولكى تثبت بنفسك صحة أو عدم صحة ، المقولة التى ترددت على مسامعنا ألاف المرات حتى حفظناها عن ظهر قلب إلا وهى " الإسلام كرم المرأة" وكان حديثى عن:          

أولا : الزواج وتعدد الزوجات ، ومعاملة ملك اليمين.

ثانيا الطلاق وحق الزوج في تطليق زوجته متى شاء ، بدون أى قيد أو شرط.  

ثالثا : المرأة نصف الرجل في الشهادة.  

رابعا : المحلل . 

واليوم أتحدث عن موضوع لا يقل أهمية عن ما سبق وهو "  المرأة والميراث " 

يقول القرآن في سورة النساء  الآية رقم 11

" يوصيكم الله في أولادكم للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين" 

  وفى الآية رقم 176 

" وإن كانوا إخوة رجالا ونساء فللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين يبين الله لكم أن تضلوا والله بكل شيء عليم(176) " 

جاء في تفسير هذه الآية .. في تفسير الكبير الرازى الأتى : - قوله " للذكر مثل حظ الأنثتين " .. أن الرجل أكمل حالا من المرأة في الخلفة وفى الفعل وفى المناصب الدينية ، مثل صلاحية القضاء ، والأمامة. 

وأيضا شهادة المرأة نصف شهادة الرجل ، ومن كان كذلك وجب أن يكون الإنعام عليه أزيد ، وأيضا أن المرأة قليلة الفعل ، كثيرة الشهوة ، فإذا أنضاف إليها المال الكثير ، عظم الفساد " التفسير الكبير للأمام الرازى " ويضيف الأمام الرازى الكبير في قوله " للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين " لما كان الذكر أفضل من الأنثى ، قدم ذكره على ذكر الأنثى 0

وقال البيضاوى " للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين " أى يعد كل ذكر بأثنين وحيث أجتمع الصنفان الذكور والأناث ، فيضعف نصيب الذكر ، لذلك يخص الذكر بالتنصيص على حظه لأن القصد إلى بيان فضله والتنبيه على أن التضعيف كاف للتفضيل . 

السؤال الأن ، لماذا لا يتساوى الذكر والأنثى في الميراث ؟؟ .. أليس لكل منهما جسد ، له نفس الأحتياج ؟ .. أليست مطالب المعيشة على كليهما واحدة ؟ بل قد تكون في بعض الأحيان أقسى على الأنثى ، إذا كانت قاصرة مثلا ، أو غير متزوجة أو أرملة ؟ .. 

أخى المسلم .. بالطبع أنت ستكون راض وسعيد وأنت تحصل على ضعف ميراث أختك ، ولكن هل ستكون بنفس الرضى عندما ترث زوجتك نصف ميراث أخيها ؟ .. ربما كان ذلك مقبول في عهد محمد رسول الإسلام حيث كان الرجل هو المسئول الوحيد عن الأنفاق ، ولكن الآن لا يوجد أى مبرر حيث أن المرأة تقف بجوار زوجها على قدم المساواة ويد بيد معه في العمل والأنفاق ، وأيضا ربما يكون هذا التشريع مقبول بعد عصر الجاهلية حيث لم يكن للمرأة نصيب بالمرة في الميراث . 

وما هو أعجب من ذلك في الميراث أيضا أنه إذا مات الرجل ولم يكن له أبناء ذكور .. وله فقط إناث .. يشترك الأعمام في الميراث ، ولكن إذا كان له إبن ذكر تحجب التركة عن جميع الأقارب ! .. هل هذا معقول ؟ .. ألا ترى أخى المسلم أن هذا النظام فيه ظلم شديد للمرأة ؟ .. التى هى أمك أو أختك أو زوجتك أو إبنتك ؟ 

هل ستكون راض إذا تعبت طوال حياتك لتؤمن لأبنتك الإستقرار المادى ، وبعد ذلك تجد أخوتك يشاركونها ما تركت ؟ .. على كل مسلم ومسلمة أن يسألوا أنفسهم هل من المعقول أن يكون الله الخالق القدير ، الذى خلق الذكر والأنثى ظالم إلى هذا الحد ؟ .. حاشا لله .. أن ينسب إليه مثل هذا  الله عادل ولا يمكن أن يظلم صنع يديه . 

والعجيب أن أسمع في كل البلاد الإسلامية مقولة 

( الإسلام دين لكل العصور يصلح لكل زمان وكل مكان ) 

أخى المسلم هل تصدق هذه المقولة ، لا أعتقد ، تصور رد فعل المرأة في الغرب إذا طرحت عليها هذا التشريع ، لا زلت أبحث عن تكريم المرأة في الإسلام ولكن للأسف لا أجد إلا إذلال المرأة ..


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

المرأة وجب عليها أن تتغطى

أن المرأة إذا أقبلت , أقبلت بصورة شيطان



أخى المسلم .. 

أختى المسلمة ..

لا زلت أبحث وافتش فى القرآن عن صحة هذه المقولة التى ترددت على مسامعنا أن الإسلام .. كَرٌمَ المرأة وأعطاها حقوقاً أكثر من أى دين آخر .. وحتى الآن لم أجد أى تكريم ولكن على العكس تماماً لم اجد غير إهانة وظلم شديد ففى سورة الأحزاب رقم 33 والآية رقم 59

" ياأيها النبي قل لأزواجك وبناتك ونساء المؤمنين يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن ذلك أدنى أن يعرفن فلا يؤذين وكان الله غفورا رحيما(59) "

إختلف علماء الإسلام والمفسرون فى تفسير هذه الآية .. 

فقال الإمام إبن حنبل فى تفسير كلمة " يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن "  أنه واجب على المرأة المسلمة أن تتغطى بالكامل ولا يظهر منها شيئاً , وبهذا يكون معنى كلمة " يدنين " 0

ولكن المالكية والحنفية وبعض الشافعية قالوا : أنه يجوز كشف الوجه واليدين .. وشرط الجواز كشف المرأة وجهها أن لا يكون ذلك فى حالة يثير الفتنة بأن تكون بارزة الجمال 0

وجاء فى كتاب – إلى فتاة تؤمن بالله – للدكتور محمد سعيد رمضان البوطى ص 48 ما يلى :-

" ولكن أصحاب هذا التفسير " من يجيزون كشف الوجه واليدين " وهم من المالكية والحنيفية وبعض الشافعية وشرط الجواز كشف المرأة عن وجهها أن لا تكون بارزة الجمال وتثير الفتنة " ويضيف الكاتب فى صفحة 98 " أن الله جل جلاله إنما فرض الحجاب على المرأة محافظة على عفة الرجال الذين تقع أبصارهم عليها , لا حفاظاً على عفتها من الأعين التى تراها .. بمعنى أن الحجاب فرض على المرأة محافظة على الرجال لا محافظة على المرأة !!!

ولا يفوتنى أن اذكر بعض الأحاديث النبوية بخصوص هذا الموضوع .. 

" قال الرسول : أقرب ما تكون المرأة من وجه ربها إذا كانت فى قعر بيتها , وأن صلاتها فى صحن دارها أفضل من صلاتها فى المسجد " رواه الإمام الغزالى فى كتاب – إحياء علوم الدين جزء 2 صفحة 65

"وحديث آخر للرسول قال : أن المرأة إذا أقبلت , أقبلت بصورة شيطان " رواه مسلم والترمذى  

وقال صحيح مسلم " قال إمام نووى معلقاً على الحديث " فهى المرأة شبيهه بالشيطان فى دعائه إلى الشر بوسوسته " 

وحديث ثالث .. قال الرسول " ما تركت بعدى فتنه أضر على الرجال من النساء " رواه صحيح البخارى جزء 7 حديث 33 ولذلك وجب تغطيتها

وحديث رابع .. قال الرسول " للمرأة عشر عورات .. إذا تزوجت ستر الزوج عورة واحدة , فإذا ماتت ستر القبر العشر عورات " رواه مسلم

وحديث خامس .. قال الرسول " المرأة عورة فإذا خرجت إستشرقها الشيطان " رواه الترمزى وصحيح .. وقال الترمزى معقباً " لذلك وجب على المراة أن تتغطى 0

والخلاصة مما سبق أن المرأة وجب عليها أن تتغطى حتى لا تكون كالشيطان تدعوا الرجال إلى الشر .. والسؤال الذى يفرض نفسه الآن .. لماذا تحررت معظم البلاد الإسلامية من الحجاب بالمفهوم افسلامى الصحيح ؟ .. ولماذا إرتقت المرأة التى ترفض إرتداء هذا الحجاب ؟ .. لا توجد سوى إجابة واحده .. لأنه لا يليق .


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

معاملة الزوج المسلم لزوجته



أخى المسلم ..

أكتب لك اليوم موضوع بالغ الأهمية إلا وهو معاملة الزوج المسلم لزوجته ، كما جاء في القرآن والأحاديث النبوية المؤكدة ، جاء في القرآن في سورة النساء رقم 4 والآية رقم 34 

" الرجال قوامون على النساء بما فضل الله بعضهم على بعض وبما أنفقوا من أموالهم فالصالحات قانتات حافظات للغيب بما حفظ الله واللاتي تخافون نشوزهن فعظوهن واهجروهن في المضاجع واضربوهن فإن أطعنكم فلا تبغوا عليهن سبيلا إن الله كان عليا كبيرا(34) " 

إليكم ما جاء في كتب كبار مفسرى الإسلام ، قال سيد قطب " أن هذه الطريقة أو الوسيلة تكون أنسب الوسائل لإشباع إنحراف نفسى معين للمرأة وإصلاح سلوك صاحبه وإرضائه في الوقت ذاته ، يقصد وسيلة ضرب الزوجة  

ويضيف " فربما كان من النساء من لا تحس قوة الرجل الذى تحب نفسها أن تجعله قيما وترضى به زوجا إلا حين يقهرها عضليا ، وليست هذه طبيعة كل امرأة ولكن هذا الضعف من النساء موجود وهو الذى يحتاج إلى هذه المرحلة الأخيرة ، ليستقيم ويبقى على المؤسسة الخطيرة في سلم وطمأنينة " كتاب في ظلال القرآن سيد قطب". 

ويضيف الكاتب في تفسير " وأضربوهن " قائلا : هذا إلى جانب من يقول أن النشوز هو حالة مرضية تنتاب المرأة وهذه الحالة المرضية نوعان :- 

الأول : هى الحالة التى تلتذ فيها المرأة بأن تكون الطرف الخاضع وبأن تضرب وتعذب . 

والحالة الثانية : هى الحالة المرضية التى تلتذ فيها المرأة بأن توقع الأذى بالغير أن تتسلط وتتجبر وتتحكم وتسيطر ، فمثل هذه المرأة لا حل لها سوى إنتزاع شوكتها وكسر سلاحها الذى تتحكم به ، وسلاح المرأة أنوثتها ، وذلك بهجرها في المضجع .

وأما المرأة الأولى التى لا تجد لذتها إلا في الخضوع والضرب  فالضرب لها علاج . ومن هنا تتفق كلمة القرآن " وأهجروهن في المضاجع وأضربوهن مع أحدث ما وصل إليه علم النفس العصرى في فهم المرأة الناشز ، فكانت هذه الكلمة من المعجزات العلمية للقرآن ، إذ نلخص ما أتى به علم النفس في مجلدات عن المرأة الناشز وعلاجها " 

وأيضا يضيف سيد قطب قائلا وفى كلمة " واهجروهن في المضاجع " حيث أن المضجع هو موضع الإغراء والجاذبية التى تبلغ فيها المرأة الناشز المتعالية قمة سلطانها ، فإذا أستطاع الرجل أن يقهر دوافعه تجاه هذا الإغراء ، فقد أسقط من يد المرآة الناشز أمضى اسلحتها التى تعتز بها .. "كتاب في ظلال القرآن " سيد قطب. 

وقال الأمام الرازى في تفسير هذه الآية ما يأتى " نزلت هذه الآية في بنت محمد بن سلمة وزوجها ، فإنه لطمها لطمة فنشزت عن فراشه  وذهبت إلى الرسول وذكرت هذه الشكاية وأنه لطمها وأن أثر اللطمة باق في وجهها ، فقال الرسول : " أقتصى منه " ثم سكت ، ثم قال : أصبرى حتى أنظر " فنزلت عليه هذه الآية " واللاتى تخافون نشوزهن ففظوهن واهجروهن في المضاجع واضربوهن " فلما نزلت قال النبى " أردنا أمرا وأراد الله أمرا والذى أراد الله خيرا . هذا ما جاء في تفسير الأمام الرازى. 

وكتب الأستاذ  الخولى في كتاب " الإسلام والمرأة المعاصرة " صفحة 105 ما يلى: 

" هجر المرأة هو علاج رادع لها ، مذل لكبريائها ، فإن أعز ما تذل به هو أنوثتها ، وأقوى ما تغزوا به الرجل هو هذا السلاح فإذا فله  لها فقد أبقاها بلا سلاح ، وذلك أنكى ما تشعر به المرآة من هزيمة " 

هذا ما أوصى به القرآن في معاملة الزوجة ، وإليكم ما قاله نبى الرحمة في أحاديثه النبوية الشريفة :- 

قال الأمام الغزالى في كتاب إحياء علوم الدين الجزء رقم 2 صفحة 51 ما يلى " قال الشافعى ثلاثة أن أكرمتهم أهانوك وإن أهنتهم أكرموك وهم المرآة والخادم والنبطى  " وأيضا  قال عن المرأة " إن أرسلت عنانها قليلا جمحت بك طويلا ، وأن أرخيت عذارها فترا جذبتك ذراعا  فإن كيدهن عظيم وشرهن فاش والغالب عليهن سوء الخلق  "


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

المرأة الناشز



أخى المسلم .. 

أختى المسلمة .. 

يقول القرآن فى سورة النساء رقم 4 والآية رقم 128 ما يلى 

" وإن امرأة خافت من بعلها نشوزا أو إعراضا فلا جناح عليهما أن يصلحا بينهما صلحا والصلح خير وأحضرت الأنفس الشح وإن تحسنوا وتتقوا فإن الله كان بما تعملون خبيرا(128) " 

قال الإمام الرازى فى تفسير هذه الآية " وإن أمرأة خافت من بعلها نشوزا أو إعراضا " المرأة عند الرجل يستكثر منها فإذا أراد أن يطلقها ويتزوج غيرها فعليها أن تقول له أمسكنى ولا تطلقنى وأنت فى حل من النفقة والقسم .. وفى قوله تعالى " فلا جناح عليهما أن يصلحا بينهما صلحا والصلح خير " وذلك بقول المرآة أمسكنى أى لا تطلقنى وتزوج غيرى يتم الصلح ويتراجع الزوج عن الطلاق. 

هذا ما وجدته بالنص فى تفسير الإمام الرازى شيخ المفسرين ولم أكتفى بهذا التفسير .. وواصلت بحثى مع كتب أخرى لكبار المفسرين ووجدت الآتى : 

فى تفسير القرطبى الجامع لأحكام القرآن ، الجزء رقم 2 وصفحة رقم 2064 ، 2065 " وأن امرآة خافت " بمعنى توقعت من بعلها النشوز والأعراض ، النشوز التباعد ، والأعراض ألا يكلمها ولا يأنس بها ، ونزلت هذه الآية بسبب سودة بنت زمعه 

 روى الترمزى عن إبن عباس قال : خشيت سودة أن يطلقها رسول الله فقالت لا تطلقنى وأمسكنى  وأجعل يومى لعائشه ، ففعل الرسول .. فنزلت عليه هذه الآية " فلا جناح عليهما أن يصلحا بينهما صلحا والصلح خير " فما أصطلحا عليه من شئ فهو جائز "

وروى إبن عبيئه عن الزهرى عن سعيد ، أن رافع بن خديج كانت تحته خوله إبنة محمد بن مسلمة ، فكره من أمرها إما كبرا وإما غيرة فأراد أن يطلقها فقالت له " لا تطلقنى وأقسم لى ما شئت ، فجرت السنة بذلك .

وروى البخارى عن عائشة ، رضى الله عنها – قالت " وإن أمراة خافت من بعلها نشوزا أو أعراضا " الرجل تكون عنده المرأة ليس بمستكثر منها يريد أن يفارقها فتقول له : " أجعلك من شأنى فى حل " فنزلت هذه الآية . 

ويقول أهل الفقه أن الرجل إذا أخذ شباب المرأة وأسنت أى كبرت فى السن ، لا ينبغى أن يتبدل بها ولكن عليها أن تقول كما قالت سودة بنت زمعه لما أسنت وأراد الرسول أن يطلقها فأثرت الكون معه .. فقالت : " أمسكنى وأجعل يومى لعائشة " ففعل الرسول وماتت وهى من أزواجه . وفى قوله تعالى " والصلح خير " لفظ عام مطلق يقتضى أن الصلح الحقيقى الذى تسكن إليه النفوس ويزول به الخلاف خير على الطلاق ، وخير من الفرقة . 

أخى المسلم .. أختى المسلمة .. هذا هو قرآنك ، وهذا هو تفسير كبار علماء الإسلام ، وهذا هو سبب نزول هذه الآية الكريمة ، والسؤال .. أين الضمير فيما سبق ؟ .. هل إذا كبرت الزوجة فى السن كان لزاما عليها تقديم التنازلات إلى هذا الحد .. حتى تبقى كزوجة ؟ .. هل هذا معقول ؟ .. 

هل تقبل أخى المسلم أن يحدث هذا لأختك أو إبنتك .

وأنت يا أختى المسلمة هل تقبلين حكم القرآن ورسول الإسلام عليك ؟ .. بكل تأكيد هذا الحكم مرفوض .. وأيضا لا يصلح لهذا الزمان  أنه يصلح فقط لعصر الرسول وامرأة الخيام .. وأعتقد أن هذا لا يحدث فى عصر النهضة الفكرية والحضارية الآن .

وأجد نفس السؤال يطرح نفسه هل كلما تقدمت الأسرة وأرتفع مستواها الثقافى والمادى ، أصبح شرع الإسلام والقرآن مرفوض وليس مرفوض وفقط .. ولكنه عيب وعار فى حق البشرية ؟ 

أخى المسلم يقول لك القرآن فى سورة الأحزاب رقم 33 والآية رقم 21 " 

" لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر وذكر الله كثيرا(21) " 

هل فيما سبق أسوة حسنة ؟ ..

لا تجيبنى أجب ضميرك وعقلك .


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

الزوج الناشز



أخى المسلم 00

أختى المسلمة 00

كتبت لك فى عددين سابقين رأى الإسلام والقرآن فى معاملة كل من الزوجة الناشز كما جاء فى سورة النساء رقم 4 يلى :-

" واللاتي تخافون نشوزهن فعظوهن واهجروهن في المضاجع واضربوهن فإن أطعنكم فلا تبغوا عليهن سبيلا إن الله كان عليا كبيرا(34) "

هذا ما جاء فى الآية رقم 34 .. ولكن بالنسبة للزوج الناشز فالأمر مختلف تماماً بالقرآن يقول فى نفس السورة النساء رقم 4 الآية رقم 128

" امرأة خافت من بعلها نشوزا أو إعراضا فلا جناح عليهما أن يصلحا بينهما صلحا والصلح خير وأحضرت الأنفس الشح وإن تحسنوا وتتقوا فإن الله كان بما تعملون خبيرا(128) "

وكان رأى علماء الإسلام وكبار مفسرى القرآن أن الصلح بأن تقدم الزوجة تنازل عن كل حقوقها مقابل أن تبقى زوجة .. وذلك أسوة برسول الإسلام وموقفه مع زوجته سودة بنت زمعه حيث انها خشيت أن يطلقها رسول الإسلام .. فقالت لا تطلقنى وأمسكنى وأجعل يومى لعائشة  .. فنزلت عليه الآية " فلا جناح عليهما أن يصلحا بينهما صلحا والصلح خير " وهكذا يكون الصلح بأن تقدم الزوجة تنازل عن كرامتها وتعيش كالعبدة ليس لها أدنى حقوق الزوجة , مقابل أن يمسكها زوجها ولا يطلقها. 

لن أنكر ابداً كم كانت صدمتى قوية عندما قرأت ما تقدم ولن أخفى أثر هذا التشريع على .. ووسعت دائرة بحثى وتوصلت إلى هذه الأحاديث النبوية .. ويسعدنى أخى المسلم .. وأختى المسلمة أن أضع أمامكم كل ما توصلت إليه لتكون الصورة أكثر وضوح :-

1-                                    قال رسول الإسلام : " من حق الزوج على الزوجة أن  لو سال منخاراه دما وقحا وصديد فلحسته بلسانها ما أدت حقه " ذكره السيوطى فى تفسير سورة النساء رقم 4 والآية رقم 34

2-                                    قال رسول الإسلام : " لو كنت آمراً أحداً أن يسجد لأحد لأمرت النساء أن يسجدن لأزواجهن لم أجعل الله لهم عليهن حق " رواة أحمد وأبو داود والترمزى .

3-                                   قال الإمام الغزالى فى إحياء علوم الدين جزء رقم 2 صفحة رقم 51 عن المرأة ما يلى : " إن أرسلت عنانها قليلاً جمحت بك طويلاً  وإن أرخيت عذارها فتراً جذبتك ذراعاً , فإن كيدهن عظيم . وشرهن فاش , والغالب عليهن سوء الخلق وركاكة العقل .. وقال عليه السلام : " مثل المرأة الصالحة فىالنساء كمثل الغراب الأعصم بين مائة غراب " 

4-                                   قيل سأل أحد الصحابة الرسول فقال : يا رسول الله ما حق زوجة أحدنا عليه ؟ .. قال الرسول : " أن تطعمها إذا أطعمت وتكسوها إذا إكتسيت , ولا تضرب الوجه , ولا تقبح , ولا تهجر إلا فى البيت " رواه أحمد وأبو داود وإبن ماحة .

5-                                   قال الأشعث : " ضفت عمر رضى اله عنه فتناول إمرأته فضربها .. فقال عمر : يا أشعث إحفظ عنى ما حفظته عن الرسول .. لا يُسأل الرجل فيم ضرب إمرأته " رواه أبو داود والنسائى وإبن ماحة وذكرة كثير فى تفسير سورة النساء رقم 4 والاية رقم 34 عندما فسر وإضربوهن .

6-                                   قال رسول الإسلام : " المرأة كالضلع إن أقمتها كسرتها وإن إستمتعت بها إستمتعت بها وفيها عوج " رواة البخارى جزء 7 حديث رقم 117

7-                                   قال رسول الإسلام : " النساء يكفرن العشير ويكفرن الإحسان لو أحسنت إلى أحداهن الدهر ثم رأت منك شيئاً قالت ما رأيت منك خيراً قط "  ورد فى صحيح البخارى جزء 1 حديث رقم 28 .     

هناك العديد من الأحاديث النبوية الشريفة التى تفضح صورة المرأة ومكانتها فى الإسلام والقرآن ..

 أخى المسلم .. المرأة هى أمك , أختك , إبنتك , زوجتك 

أختى المسلمة .. هذه هى أنت فى الإسلام بشهادة القرآن وأحاديث نبى الإسلام


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

للأسف لم أجد غير إهانة المرأة وإذلالها



أخى المسلم 00

أختى المسلمة 00

لا زلت أبحث فى القرآن .. وكتب كبار مفسري القرآن .. وأيضاً فى الأحاديث النبوية عن صحة هذه المقولة التى كالما رددها قادة المسلمين على آذاننا حتى وصلت إلى النخاع .. والتى تقول أن الإسلام كرم المرأة وأعطاها حقوق كثيرة , وأصبح لها مكانتها فى المجتمع الإسلامى ..  ولكنى للأسف لم أجد غير إهانة المرأة وإذلالها وسوف أواصل بحثى وأقدم لك كل جديد. 

فى سورة الروم رقم 30 والآية رقم 21 يقول القرآن: 

" ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون(21) "

إليكم ما جاء فى تفسير القرطبى الجامع لأحكام القرآن الجزء السابع صفحة رقم 5272- 5273

خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا ( أى نساء تسكنون إليها ) من أنفسكم ( أى من نطف الرجل ومن جنسكم, وقيل المراد حواء , خلقها من ضلع آدم ) 

قال قتادة : وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة .. قال إبن عباس ومجاهد : المودة ( أى الجماع ) .. الرحمة ( أى الولد ) .. قال الحسن : وقيل المودة والرحمة ( أى عطف قلوبهم بعضهم على بعض ) .. وقال السدى :  المودة والرحمة ( أى الرحمة والشفقة ) .. وروى معناه عن إبن عباس قال : المودة حب الرجل إمرأته  , والرحمة رحمته إياها أن يصيبها بسوء .. ويقال أن الأرض أصله من الأرض وفيه قوة الأرض  وفيه الفرج الذى منه بدئ خلقه فيحتاج إلى القوة .. وذلك أن الفرج إذا تحمل فيه ماء الصلب إليه فإليها يسكن وبها يتخلص من الهياج وللرجال خلق البضع منهن , قال الله تعالى " وتذرون ما خلق لكم ربكم من أزواجكم (166) " سورة الشعراء رقم 26 والآية رقم 166 فأعلم الله عز وجل الرجال أن ذلك الموضع خلق منهن للرجال ..

ويكفيك من ذلك ما ثبت فى صحيح مسلم من حديث أبى هريرة قال : رسول الله " والذى نفسى بيده ما من رجل يدعوا إمرأته إلى فراشها فتأبى عليه إلا الذى فى السماء ساخطاً عليها حتى يرضى عنها"

   وفى لفظ آخر " إذا باتت المرأة هاجرة فراش الملائكة لعنتها الملائكة حتى تصبح " .

ويقول القرآن فى سورة الشعراء رقم 26 والآية رقم 166

" وتذرون ما خلق لكم ربكم من أزواجكم (166) " 

ويقول الإمام الرازى : قوله ما خلق لكم دليل على أن النساء خلقن كخلق الدواب والنبات وغير ذلك من المنافع كما قال تعالى " خلق لكم ما فى الأرض " وهذا لا يقتضى أن لا تكون للعبادة والتكليف , نحوهن قيل توجيهن إلينا .. 

وذلك من حيث النقل والحكم والمعنى .. أما النقل فهذا وغيره .. وأما الحكم فلأن المرأة لم تكلف بتكاليف كثيرة كما كلف الرجل بها .. وأما المعنى فلأن المرأة ضعيفة الخلق , سخيفة , فشابهت الصبى لكن الصبى يكلف , فكان يناسب أن لا تؤهل المرأة للتكليف لكن النقمة علينا ما كانت تتم إلا بتكليفهن لتخاف كل واحدة منهن العذاب فتقاد للزوج " 

أختى المسلمة .. ظننت فى بادئ الأمر أتى وجدت آية واحدة توصى زوجك أن يكون بينكما مودة ورحمة .. ولكنى للأسف صدمت عندما قرأت رأى كبار مفسرى القرآن مثل الطبرى والإمام الرازى .. متى تكون الرحمة , والصدمة الكبرى فى حديث رسول الإسلام .. ولكن هذا هو رأى القرآن وإله الإسلام ... 

 أنت مخلوقة لإستمتاع الرجل بك فقط !!


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

هل تتوضأ كلما أضطرتك الظروف إلى ملامسة النساء ؟



أخى المسلم ..

يقول القرآن في سورة النساء رقم 4 والآية رقم 43 

"ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تقربوا الصلاة وأنتم سكارى حتى تعلموا ما تقولون ولا جنبا إلا عابري سبيل حتى تغتسلوا وإن كنتم مرضى أو على سفر أو جاء أحد منكم من الغائط أو لامستم النساء فلم تجدوا ماء فتيمموا صعيدا طيبا فامسحوا بوجوهكم وأيديكم إن الله كان عفوا غفورا(43) " 

يفهم من الآية السابقة أن الله ينهى الذين آمنوا أن يقتربوا الصلاة وهم سكارى حتى يفيقوا من سكرهم ، ويعلموا ما يقولون .. وكذلك جنبا  والجنب بمعنى مجامعة النساء .. وإذا جاء من الغائط بمعنى التفرط.  

وأخيراً " أو لامستم النساء " بمعنى أنه مجرد لمس المرأة ينقض الوضوء ..!! وبطبيعة الحال لا يكون اللمس إلا باليد ، وأيضا لا يقصد القرآن هنا المجامعة ، وذلك لأنه سبق وذكرت ، ولكن الواضح من الآية السابقة أنه اللمس باليد يستلزم الوضوء ، وقد أجمع علماء الإسلام والمفسرين أنه بمجرد ملامسة المرأة وجب الوضوء ..

 ونجد هذا الأمر مكرر أيضا في سورة المائدة رقم 5 والآية رقم 6 

" ياأيها الذين آمنوا إذا قمتم إلى الصلاة فاغسلوا وجوهكم وأيديكم إلى المرافق وامسحوا برءوسكم وأرجلكم إلى الكعبين وإن كنتم جنبا فاطهروا وإن كنتم مرضى أو على سفر أو جاء أحد منكم من الغائط أو لامستم النساء فلم تجدوا ماء فتيمموا صعيدا طيبا " 

والعجيب أن نجد الأن من يقول عكس ما جاء في الآية السابقة ، مع أن الآية واضحة وصريحة , ولتأكيد المعنى إليك أخى المسلم ما جاء في تفسير القرطبى الجامع لأحكام القرآن ، الجزء رقم 2 صفحة رقم 1889 " روى عن عمر وإبنه عبد الله ، وهو قول عبد الله بن مسعود أن الملامسة مادون الجماع ، وأن الوضوء يجب بذلك وإلى هذا ذهب أكثر الفقهاء ، قال إبن العربى ، وهو الظاهر من معنى الآية فإن قوله في أولها " ولا جنبا " أفاد الجماع .. وأن  قوله " أوجاء أحد منكم من الغائط  " أفاد الحدث .. وأن قوله " أو لامستم النساء " أفاد اللمس والقبل . 

فصارت ثلاث جمل لثلاثة أحكام ، وهذه غاية في العلم والإعلام  ولو كان المراد باللمس الجماع كان تكرارا في الكلام " أعتقد بعد ما ذكر في تفسير الآية السابقة ومن أحد علماء الإسلام المشهود له من الجميع لا خلاف على أنه مجرد لمس النساء باليد إستلزم الوضوء.

 وهنا يحضرنى سؤال ، ما رأيك أختى المسلمة في حكم القرآن وإله الإسلام عليك ؟؟ .. مع العلم أن القرآن ذكرك بعد " التغوط " 

وأنت يا أخى المسلم .. هل تتوضأ كلما أضطرتك الظروف إلى ملامسة النساء ؟ .. سمعت بعض علماء الإسلام يقولون أنه مجرد مصافحة النساء باليد يستلزم الوضوء والبعض الآخر ينفى ضرورة  الوضوء ، ولكن القرآن واضح ولا مجال للإختلاف في الرأى " أو لامستم النساء " 

هل تعتقد أخى المسلم أن هذا الحكم يتفق مع خروج المرأة من الخيمة ووجودها في جميع مجالات العمل ؟ .. المرأة الآن غزت جميع ميادين العمل ، بحيث أننا لا نجد أى مصلحة حكومية أو خلافه خالية من المرأة. 

وهناك أيضا شئ يحيرنى .. هل يعتبر القرآن وإله الإسلام المرأة أو النساء على حد تعبير القرآن شئ نجس بحيث أن لمسه ينقض الوضوء ؟ لأنه ورد في أحاديث كثيرة أن الكلب نجس ومن لمس الكلب نقض وضوءه  وإذا لمس الكلب ثياب أحد وجب غسلها حتى تكون طاهرة فهل تساوت المرأة بالكلب ؟ 

وإليك أخى المسلم هذا الحديث الهام " قال الرسول " يقطع الصلاة المرأة والحمار والكلب وبقية ذلك مثل مؤخرة الرجل " رواة صحيح   مسلم . "


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

نساؤكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم



أخى المسلم ..

 ترددت كثيرا قبل أن أكتب هذا الموضوع ، ولكن أخيرا قررت أن أقدمه لك وذلك لكى لا أخفى شيئا مما توصلت إليه بإرشاد الرب ، وأيضا لأمانة البحث ..  وأخير لكى أضع بين يديك كل الحقائق وفى النهاية الأمر متروك لك لتحكم العقل والضمير .

 يقول القرآن في سورة البقرة رقم 2 والآيات رقم222 - 223 

" ويسألونك عن المحيض قل هو أذى فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض ولا تقربوهن حتى يطهرن فإذا تطهرن فأتوهن من حيث أمركم الله إن الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين(222) نساؤكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم وقدموا لأنفسكم واتقوا الله واعلموا أنكم ملاقوه وبشر المؤمنين(223) " 

أخى المسلم .. تأمل معى في الآيات القرآنية السابقة .. تجد العجب كل العجب .. الآية الأولى رقم 222 تنهى عن الجماع أثناء المحيض  وبطبيعة الحال هذا لا خلاف عليه ، والمفروض أن يكون .

وفى الآية الثانية رقم 223 النقيض تماما ، وهو ما يدعوا إلى العجب ومع أن الآية واضحة ومفهومة إلا أنى لن أعتمد على ما فهمته وإليك ما قاله تفسير القرطبى الجامع لأحكام القرآن في تفسير الآيات السابقة ، جزء 1 وصفحة رقم 993 

" جاء في صحيح مسلم عن أنس . أن اليهود كانوا إذا حاضت المرأة فيهم لم يؤاكلوها ( يشاركونها الطعام ) ولم يجامعوهن في  البيوت  فسأل أصحاب النبى ، النبى فأنزل الله تعالى " ويسئلونك عن المحيض .. ألخ " فقال النبى " أصنعوا كل شئ إلا النكاح " فبلغ ذلك اليهود ، فقالوا " ما يريد هذا الرجل أن يدع من أمرنا شيئا إلا خالفنا فيه ، فجاء أصحاب النبى وقالوا " يا رسول الله أن اليهود تقول كذا وكذا ، أفلا نجامعهن فتغير وجه الرسول حتى ظننا أنه وجد عليهما ، فخرجا فأستقبلهما هدية من لبن إلى رسول الله ، فأرسل في أثارهما فسقاهما فعرفا أنه لم يجد عليهما ، قال كانت اليهود والمجوس تجتنب الحائض ، وكانت النصارى يجامعون الحيض ، فأمر الله بالقصد بين هذين . بمعنى أن إله الإسلام والرسول أوجدا حل وسط يرضى الجميع . 

ويضيف القرطبى في صفحة رقم 1005 ما يلى قوله تعالى " أنى شئتم " معناه عند الجمهور من الصحابة والتابعين وأئمة الفتوى من أى : وجه شئتم مقبلة ومدبرة وكلمة " 

" وأنى " تجئ سؤالا وأخبارا عن أمر له جهات ، فهو أعم في اللغة من " كيف " ومن " أين " ومن " متى " هذا هو الأستعمال العربى في " أنى " وقد فسر الناس " أنى " في هذه الآية بهذه الالفاظ . وفسرها سيبوبة ب " كيف " و " من أين " باجتماعهما وذهبت فرقة ممن فسرها ب " أين " إلى أن الوطء في االدبر مباح " !!! 

أحبائى في الإسلام لن اضيف على ما سبق كلمة واحدة لأن فيه الكفاية ولكن أقدم لكم هذا الحديث الصحيح . روى الترمزى عن إبن عباس قال " جاء عمر إلى رسول  الله : هلكت ، قال الرسول " وما أهلك " قال عمر " حولت رحلى الليلة " قال فلم يرد عليه رسول الله شيئا ، قال فأوحى إلى رسول الله هذه الآية " نساؤكم حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أنى شئتم"

أخى المسلم هذا هو قرآنك وتفسير كبار علماء الإسلام ، كتبت لك إسم المرجع ، وكذلك رقم الجزء والصفحة ، لتتأكد بنفسك من صحة ما كتبت ، ليتك تفعل . 

وأخيرا يقول القرآن في سورة الأحزاب رقم 33 والآية رقم 21 

" لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر وذكر الله كثيرا(21) " 

أخى المسلم هل ستسير على نهج رسولك ؟؟


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

عزيزى المسلم الله يحبك فهل تأتي إليه ؟ 

هوذا المسيح لا يزال فاتحا ذراعيه قائلاً:

تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيليّ الأحمال وأنا أريحكم. إن الله الصادق والأمين يحفظ وعوده، فهل تؤمن به وتقبل محبته؟

إن كنت ترغب في اختبار محبة الله، فأرجو أن تدعوه ليخلصك، إنني أقترح عليك هذه الصلاة : 

أيها الإله المحب أشكرك لأنك تحبني وتريدني أن أتعرف بشخصك العظيم، إنـّي بحاجة إليك وإلى محبتك، إنني أتوب إليك وأفتح قلبي لك، أغفر خطاياي وسامحني، ادخل قلبي وامتلكني، أرجوك أن تخلصني من الهلاك وأن تعطني الحياة الأبدية باسم يسوع المسيح أصلي، آمين. 

إن صليت هذه الصلاة من كل قلبك، فثق أنه قد سمع صلاتك وأنك قد أصبحت الآن من أولاد الله الواحد العظيم.

وها هو المسيح يقول لك:

الحق الحق أقول لكم من يؤمن بي فله حياة أبدية.
اعرف الحق ..... اتبع الحق .... انشر الحق .... والحق يحررك عزيزى المسلم كلنا بنحبك وخايفين عليك من الهلاك تقبل تحياتى والرب قريب لمن يدعوة ..... اثناسيوس الرسول :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

يا لها من حقيقة رائعة أن تعرف أن الله يحبك. 

قد تقول: أنا اعرف أن الله يحب العالم، لكن هل تعلم أن الله يحبك شخصياً؟ لقد أحبك في الماضي واعتنى بك وهو يحبك الآن ويرعاك بل ويشعر معك في كل ما تمر به من ظروف صعبة وآلام شديدة، نفسية كانت أم عاطفية أم جسدية. إنه يعتني بك ويحميك ويريد أن يحمل همومك ويساعدك، رغم عدم إدراكك لذلك بل وحتى رغم تذمرك عليه أحياناً. إن الله مشتاق إليك لكي تعلم أنه يحبك شخصياً. قد لا تكون راضيا على نفسك، قد تشعر أنك غير محبوب من الآخرين، رغم محاولاتك العديدة بل وبحثك المتواصل عن صديق محب وسط ضغوطات ومصاعب وآلام هذه الحياة.

عزيزي مهلاً إن عندي أخباراً سارة من الله، وهو يريدك أن تعرفها، كما يقول الكتاب المقدس:

لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

إن الله يحبك محبة شخصية.

إن الله يحب العالم، كل العالم بمن فيهم أنت. قال الرسول بولس، الذي اضطهد المسيحيين قبلاً وقتلهم، عن هذه المحبة أنه "أي المسيح" أحبني واسلم نفسه من أجلي. لقد تعرف هذا المتدين اليهودي، والمضطهد للمؤمنين الحقيقيين بيسوع المسيح، بالله بصورة جديدة لم يعرفها قبلاً! وتيقن فيها أن الله يحبه شخصياً، والله الذي أحب بولس و المرأة السامرية الزانية وزكا جابي الضرائب واللص القاتل ، ونيقوديموس المتدين يحبك أنت أيضاً.

وقد تتساءل : كيف أعرف أنه يحبني ؟ إن الجواب على هذا السؤال تجده في كتاب الله الوحيد، الكتاب المقدس. 

غلاطية 2: 20

 إن الله يحبك رغم موتك الروحي.

إن الإنسان هو روح ونفس وجسد، والله يحبك رغم أن روحك ميتة بسبب خطاياك التي فعلتها، بالقول والفعل، خفية أو علانية. يقول الكتاب: أنتم أموات بالذنوب والخطايا،أي أننا منفصلون عن الحياة الحقيقية التي هي لله الواحد جلّ جلاله. والميت روحياً لا يستطيع أن يتصل بالحيّ لان الله روح والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا. وبما أن روحك ميتة فأنت غير قادر على أن تتصل بالله الحيّ، أو أن يكون لديك علاقة شركة روحية مقبولة معه، حتى رغم كل تدينك وصلواتك وأصوامك وصدقاتك وإماتاتك، ذلك لأنك بحاجة قبل كل شيء إلى أن تحيا من موتك الروحي.

افسس 2 : 1 يوحنا 4: 24

إن الله يحبك ولكن ليس على حساب قداسته.

قدوس هو الله، وهذا يعني أن عيناه أطهر من أن تنظرا الشر، وأنه منزه ومرتفع عن خليقته، فهو أطهر من الثلج وأنقى من الشمس بل إن السماء والأرض ستهربان من أمام وجهه القدوس لأنها لا تستطيع الوقوف أمام نور وجهه. 
وبما أن الإنسان خاطئ بطبيعته، ويمارس أيضاً الكذب، والسرقة، الزنى والشهوة الرديئة، بالإضافة إلى الحلفان والكلام البذيء والنكت النجسة والرخيصة، و... فهو في هلاك أبدي أكيد. والله لن يساوم على قداسته رغم محبته العظيمة للإنسان الخاطي الضعيف، ولذلك... 

حبقوق 1 : 13 رؤيا 20 : 11

فإن الله المحب قد أعد الطريق الوحيد لكي تصل إليه.

لقد ترك المسيح، كلمة الله الأزلي، عرشه السماوي وتأنس من مريم العذراء المباركة، مولوداً في مذود، وعاش في الأماكن الوضيعة، وهو الذي يقول عنه الوحي المقدس: في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله...والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده، لكننا ضربناه واضطهدناه وبصقنا في وجهه، بل وجلدناه وكلّلنا رأسه بالشوك وحمّلناه صليباً خشناً إلى الجلجثة، وهناك حمله هذا الصليب حتى أسلم الروح، رب المجد مات من أجلك طوعاً واختياراً رغم أنه لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر، لقد مات البار مات من أجل الأثمة، نعم لقد مات يسوع المسيح على الصليب وبذلك جعل " الله " الذي لم يعرف خطية "أي المسيح"، خطية لأجلنا، لنصير نحن برّ الله فيه، أي أن المسيح البار مات ظلماً، ولكن ليس بضعف أو رغماً عن إرادته. لقد مات بإرادته وقام بقوته الذاتية ولذلك فهو الوحيد في السماء والأرض الذي يقدر الآن أن يعطي الإنسان الميت روحياً روحاً جديدة وحياةً جديدة. لقد أوضح المسيح هذه الحقيقة العظيمة لمعلم إسرائيل الديني ومرشدها نيقوديموس بقوله : الحق الحق أقول لك إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله. المولود من الجسد جسد هو والمولود من الروح هو روح. لا تتعجب أني قلت لك ينبغي أن تولد من فوق، الريح تهب حيث تشاء وتسمع صوتها، لكنك لا تعلم من أين تأتي ولا إلى أين تذهب هكذا كل من ولد من الروح. ولذا فإن ولادتك الروحية من الماء أي من كلمة الله الحية ومن الروح أي الروح القدس شرط أساسي لخلاصك لأن المولود من الجسد جسد هو والمولود من الروح هو روح كما يوضح الرب.

إن حاجتك ليست لتدين ولا لممارسات دينية معينة حتى تنال الحياة الأبدية بل إن حاجتك هي أن تولد من الله وهذه الولادة الإلهية يجريها الله المحب بروحه القدوس. فكما أنك لا تقدر أن تعرف من أين تأتي الريح ولا إلى أين تذهب، هكذا يكون كل من يولد من الروح. إنه عمل الله وليس عمل إنسان. وبناءً عليه فإن الإنسان الخاطي الشرير ينال الغفران والتبني الإلهي كما هو مكتوب: أما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنون باسمه. الذين ولدوا ليس من دم ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله، فما عليك إلا أن تطلب منه وهو مستعد أن يعطيك هذه الحياة الإلهية الجديدة.

1كورنثوس 2: 8. 1بطرس2: 22 و 3 : 18. 2كورنثوس 5 : 21. يوحنا 2 : 18-22و3 : 5 -8 يوحنا 3 : 6 و يوحنا 1 : 12-13.

إن الله يحبك ويريدك أن تتوب إليه راجعاً.

إن اقتناعك بضرورة الولادة الجديدة يتطلب منك أن تأخذ أولاً موقف التوبة الصادقة، أي رفضك الفكري والقلبي لطرقك الرديئة واختيارك لأن تعود إليه رافضاً طرق العالم وأفكاره وشهواته، بل وأيضاً تدّينه الظاهري الكاذب، واثقاً بمحبة الله الأبوية، متكلاً على نعمته العظيمة التي لا يعبر عنها.

مرقس 1: 15 أفسس 2: 8-9 

إن الله يحبك ويريد أن ينقذك من النار الأبدية.

إن رفضك للولادة الجديدة، يعني فعلياً، رفضك لمحبة الله العظيمة، وهذا يعني أيضا أنك تحكم على نفسك بالهلاك الأبدي في بحيرة النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته والتي سيشعلها الرب بنفخة فمه. صحيح أن الله محبة، وصحيح أيضاً أنه لا يسر بموت الأشرار بل بتوبتهم ورجوعهم إليه ولكنه أيضاً إلهٌ قدوس لا يقدر أن ينكر قداسته وكرهه للشر. لذلك فإنه يترك لك الآن حرية الاختيار، فإما أن تذهب إلى النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته أو أن تأتي إلى المسيح وتقبل موته البديلي عنك فتنجو به إلى الأبد وتنال الحياة الأبدية.


----------



## قلم حر (25 فبراير 2007)

ينقل للمنتدى المسيحي العام .


----------



## kimo14th (27 فبراير 2007)

*يااصحاب العقول *

*هنا ليس مكان للنقاش !!*

*مش خايفين من ساعتك زى الوهم الى فى خيالك !! *

*فى مئات الردود من اخوه مسلمين ملتزمين بقوانين المنتدى ومحترمين *

*مجاتش على ساعتك وهنخاف !!!!!!!!! *​


----------



## قلم حر (27 فبراير 2007)

يا أخي كيمو :
هي تعلم أن روابط منتديات المدلسين ممنوعه .
و أنا حذفت لها ردا سابقا ليس فيه سوى شتم للأخت ( ناهد متولي ) ....طبعا قبل أن أنقل الموضوع الى هذا القسم .
هي تجهل في كل شيء !
( راجع مداخلاتها في ( أكذوبة معجزه شق القمر التي أثبتها الأمريكان ) !
حتى أنها لا تفهم ما تجلبه من صور و أفلام فيديو !!!
 و دائما تكتب ( هذا آخر رد لي ) !!!!
حتى أن جميع المسلمين الذين دخلوا الموضوع ( تجاهلو ردودها ) .....تخيل !!!
و تأتي هي و تقول : طردتوني بسبب ضعفكم في الرد على مواضيعي !!
لو كان الجهل رجلا لقتلته !
الأجمل :
شو دخل مداخلاتها بالموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بكره تقول : حذفو ردي علشان عجزو من الرد عليه !!!
ه هه ههه هههه !


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (27 فبراير 2007)

الاخ الحبيب اصحاب العقول الرجاء ردودك تكون فى صلب الموضوع فقط واى مداخلة خارج الموضوع سوف تحذف مع تقديرى واحترامى لشخصك :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (3 مارس 2007)

عزيزي المسلم  .... عزيزتى المسلمة هذة الرسائل  ليس للتهجم على الإسلام و لكن هى  فقط لعرض الحقيقة المغيبة عنك من قبل  شيوخ الضلال و بدون عمليات تجميل و ان كنت في شك مما تقرأ فارجع الى كتبك و تأكد بنفسك 
الرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## sahaalone (9 أكتوبر 2008)

نفسى أكلم السيدة العظيمة ناهد متولى فيه حد يقدر يوصلنى بيها؟  إيميلى هو  * ممنوع يا محمد وضع الايميلات فى مشاركاتك*    وأكون شاكر ليه جدا جدا


----------



## sahaalone (9 أكتوبر 2008)

سيدتى العظيمة فيبى أتمنى ان تقبلى الرد عليا


----------

